# A new start for a new me.



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Following a poor 2012 I am looking for a little more success in my onward journy for a better body. I am not looking to become a competitive bodybuilder but I would like to have a more muscular physique that I can feel good about.

With my body type I will never be a big guy and I find it difficult to build and maintain muscle but over the last year I have learned a lot about my body so I will be aiming to develope on the good things I have learned about myself and leave my mistaked behind me.

As a starting point I have attachedsome recent photos ( pre christmas bloat )

My starting weight will be a measly 12 stone 2 pounds. I will add some starting measurements tomorrow morning.



Recent photos at 14st 4lb


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like a solid base mate, are you quite tall?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Looks like a solid base mate, are you quite tall?


Not at all, I'm only 5ft 8.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck dude!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best with your goals mate.

Quads are looking good too :thumb:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty impressive legs for 12 stone IMO


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gman81 said:


> Pretty impressive legs for 12 stone IMO


Thanks, I would be happy if everything responded as well to training as my legs do. Unlike a lot of people I would rather train legs than arms. Iv never been a tee shirt trainer.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As part of my new training year I have finally downloaded the My fitnesspal app to help me track my food intake. Been playing with it today but still not figured out exactly how it works. I'm sure I will pick it up with practice.

I will post some body stats later this evening.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting stats taken first thing this morning.

Weight 12st2

Height 5ft8

Calf 15"

Thigh 24.5"

Waist 32 3/8"

Chest 41"

Arm 14 3/4"

Hip skin fold 5mm

Umbilical skin fold 15mm

As said all measurements were taken straight out of bed.

I have decided to go for a push, pull, leg split over 3 training days per week. I will be doing 6 exercises per session and each exercise will be 3 sets of between 6 & 10 reps with the same weight. Once I hit 10 reps for all 3 sets I will add weight. The only exception to this will be squats and deads where the reps will be 5 to 8.

To start with u will be going for 2800 calories a day with a minimum of 200g of protein per day. I will monitor measurements on a Sunday morning and adjust calories to suit.

So here goes....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a quick update of today's workout. Didn't record weights or reps as I was just playing to see what worked.

Chins

Yates Row

Seated Cable Row

V-bar Pulldowns

Romanian Deadlifts

Barbell curl

Rope Hammer Curl

Job done.

Chest, Shoulders and Triceps tomorrow.

Today's food has come in at 2821 calories with 172g of protein. I will have to get the protein sorted tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a nice session yesterday my lats, traps and rear delts are hurting today. I was planning on training chest, shoulders and tris today but as my rear delts and traps are a little tender I will change my plans and go for legs. Looking forward to a good leg blast, but not looking forward to the day after.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just caught up bud.

Is the routine swap more aesthetic based?? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used a very similar training approach previously and had some good results so I thought to get myself going again I would stick with what I know works for me. Once I am happy with where I am I intend to switch to a 5x5 type workout but Im just looking to put some size on ready for my holiday, if I loose a little fat along the way thats a bonus but not my main concern.

Training didnt happen today as I didnt realise the gym would be closing early today. Turned up at about quarter past three ready to go but was told I could train but I only had 45 mins. With my aching back and shoulders I thought an extra days recovery would be good.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The joys of parenthood and how things change. 10 years ago at this time on new years eve I would have been drunk in some pub but I am currently sitting on my sofa nursing a sick 4 year old with a temperature of 39C whilst sipping a cool protein shake and munching on cottage cheese. Could my life be any less rock & roll. TBH I think Im happier sat here with my little boy.

Happy new year one and all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Belatedly in on this journal.

Happy new year mate, id prefer to be sitting at home with my mrs n kids then sitting in work, new years resolution = new job!

Good luck with your goals in 2013 and here's to a better year for us all


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy new year to you and the family matey. Hope the nipper is on the mend too.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a long night with not a lot of sleep, but not for the right reason....

Lost my bed to a 4 year old and had a night on the sofa with the cat. Oh we'll I'm sure others woke up in far worse places.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Following a poor 2012 I am looking for a little more success in my onward journy for a better body. I am not looking to become a competitive bodybuilder but I would like to have a more muscular physique that I can feel good about.
> 
> With my body type I will never be a big guy and I find it difficult to build and maintain muscle but over the last year I have learned a lot about my body so I will be aiming to develope on the good things I have learned about myself and leave my mistaked behind me.
> 
> ...


Great thigh genes.They have potential to be very impressive


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking in great shape by the way fella


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The joys of parenthood and how things change. 10 years ago at this time on new years eve I would have been drunk in some pub but I am currently sitting on my sofa nursing a sick 4 year old with a temperature of 39C whilst sipping a cool protein shake and munching on cottage cheese. Could my life be any less rock & roll. TBH I think Im happier sat here with my little boy.
> 
> Happy new year one and all.


Glad it wasn't just me! Lol I was up with a VERY grumpy teething baby ALL night. Literally haven't slept yet. I have cleaned up a pile of cat cr#p though, so it's not all bad! Oh, wait! Lol

Happy new year, mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Great thigh genes.They have potential to be very impressive


I will be making every effort to bring every body part up but I must admit I love leg training. I need to focus on my hamstrings more though so my quads don't take over. Can't wait to get back in the gym...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Glad it wasn't just me! Lol I was up with a VERY grumpy teething baby ALL night. Literally haven't slept yet. I have cleaned up a pile of cat cr#p though, so it's not all bad! Oh, wait! Lol
> 
> Happy new year, mate.


Don't mention cat crap to me, a few weeks ago ours left a huge pile in one of the bedrooms. How such a small cat can produce so much sh1t is beyond me. It went through the carpet and underlay. Whole room needs to be recarpeted now.

Teething is a nightmare, I'm glad we are past that stage now. No fun for anyone involved.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As others have said, good quad development, but id also add good delts! I think there one of the hardest parts for a natty to develop, there one part of me I've seen no change in since I started, maybe I'm just hiding any development under a layer of lard :/


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> As others have said, good quad development, but id also add good delts! I think there one of the hardest parts for a natty to develop, there one part of me I've seen no change in since I started, maybe I'm just hiding any development under a layer of lard :/


Already knicked that excuse....find your own


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Broad shoulders are a genetic trait that runs in my family along with big legs and fat bums. Doesn't work out too well for the women but us males are fine. Must be the Welsh mining gene.

I find my shoulders react well to training but my chest and arms just don't want to know, everyone has there good and bad body parts so I just train everything as best I can. One of the reasons I came off the 5x5 was that my arms had reduced in size as there was no direct tri or bi work involved and I didn't feel like my shoulders were being stimulated enough. Hopefully after a few months of consistent training with a good diet I will be back on track.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet has been good today. 2787 calories 102g fat, 259g carbs & 193g protein.

Im ready for tomorrow, new workout log printed and food prepared for the rest of the week. Looking forward to tomorrows leg session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Leg day....nice to see your not jumping back into things with a chest day lmao..

Dreading getting back to gym Friday it's bound to be filled with New Years resoloutionists (think I just made that word up...but you get my point)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The worst thing about Jan is all the "resoloutionists", never mind they will all be gone be feb.

I went for legs as everyone else will be doing flat bench or bb curls or a super set of both. Not looking forward to tomorrow morning when I cant walk properly. I always say I will go easy on the first session back but it never happens. I just know I wont be able to put my shoes on for a week. Happens every time without fail.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The worst thing about Jan is all the "resoloutionists", never mind they will all be gone be feb.
> 
> I went for legs as everyone else will be doing flat bench or bb curls or a super set of both. Not looking forward to tomorrow morning when I cant walk properly. I always say I will go easy on the first session back but it never happens. I just know I wont be able to put my shoes on for a week. Happens every time without fail.


I did legs on Monday, was almost sobbing when I went to the loo this morning!


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck m8 as others have said good base. Will be watching your progress.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I did legs on Monday, was almost sobbing when I went to the loo this morning!


Come tomorrow morning we can weep together. I just know its going to hurt SOOOOOOOO BAD.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mac1969 said:


> Good luck m8 as others have said good base. Will be watching your progress.


Thanks pal, I need to put some serious effort in now so I dont feel like Im letting you guys down.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a play on myfitnesspal I can say that today wil be another good food day. 2800 calories almost dead on and 230g of protein, I will meaintain the current calories for the rest of the week and if the scales dont go up then I will increase to 3000 a day. I dont want to jump too high as Im aiming to add muscle with minimal fat.

Time to rest after my dinner ready for my date with the squat rack.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> After a play on myfitnesspal I can say that today wil be another good food day. 2800 calories almost dead on and 230g of protein, I will meaintain the current calories for the rest of the week and if the scales dont go up then I will increase to 3000 a day. I dont want to jump too high as Im aiming to add muscle with minimal fat.
> 
> Time to rest after my dinner ready for my date with the squat rack.


Good work on the macs bud, 230g of the good stuff I trust you sleep with the window open.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep that protein high mate, 200-250 is ideal IMO, and make sure you get your fats in, what u aiming for fat wise?

Squats, I don't envy you on this  get em' done


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im fine "wind" wise with protein but pasta is another matter. When I was on a low carb diet I was fine but as soon as I upped my carbs the duvet was flapping in the breeze.

I aim for 100g of fats a day but dont worry too much about 10g either way, as long as my protein is high Im happy. To be honest I was getting a little hungry this afternoon so if I need to increase my calories I wont be a problem. Iv also got 5kg of whey on the way but I do prefer to eat whole food if I can, they just keep me fuller for longer.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im fine "wind" wise with protein but pasta is another matter. When I was on a low carb diet I was fine but as soon as I upped my carbs the duvet was flapping in the breeze.
> 
> I aim for 100g of fats a day but dont worry too much about 10g either way, as long as my protein is high Im happy. To be honest I was getting a little hungry this afternoon so if I need to increase my calories I wont be a problem. Iv also got 5kg of whey on the way but I do prefer to eat whole food if I can, they just keep me fuller for longer.


That's a lot of peanut butter fella


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

God help me tomorrow, I can hardly walk now. Don't even think ill make it up the stairs to the shower.

Wasn't even a very intense workout but I know it's done the trick.

Workout.

Squat 90kg x5 x5 x5.

L.Press 140kg x11 x8 x6.

SLDL 50kg x10 x10 x10

L.Curl 40kg x12 x12

Calf Raise 100kg x12 x12

Hanging L.Raise x10 x8

Weights weren't huge but it's not about weight it's about stimulation and contraction. I will adjust weights next time to get closer to my desired rep ranges. Not a bad workout all in all. Push workout tomorrow if I can move.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice workout mate, jelly legs 

How comes your planning on working out on consecutive days?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You lucky lucky boy...

Commode at the ready lol

Also I'm with faultline.. You going for a [email protected] out approach..5day split or something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife has arranged for us to go over to friends house on fri for a meal and a few beers. Apparently I agreed to it a while back ??? Can't complain free food is always good in my books. There a really nice couple actually, she's a cockney but we don't hold that against her ( only joking ).


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well so far today the legs are feeling fine, a little stiff but not as bad as expected. Must be the cool down and stretching I did after. Still on for push day today.

Already input todays food into MFP and I will be almost dead on again. 2786 calories and 212g protein, 100g fat. I will weigh myself tonight and see how Im going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got out of the shower and thought I didnt look too bad so took some pics.



Not sure why the colour is so strange ???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout report.

It was a strange workout, started of real strong but then faded away. I think its because there was a lot of exercises I havent done for a while. Im not too bothered about the weights used as I did work the muscles as hard as I could.

Dips 20kg x5 x5 x5

Inc DB Press 20kg x12 x8 x8

Inc Cable Flys 15kg x7 10kg x6

Mill Press 35kg x4 30kg x4 x4

Mc Press 25kg x8 20kg x10 15kg x12

S Raise 3kg x20 4kg x12

Shrugs 50kg x10 45kg x10 40kg x10

S Crush 15kg x12 18kg x10 x8

Rope Tri Ext 10kg x5 5kg x6

Not amazing weights but a good workout at the end of the day.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Something you're doing's working, quite envious after seeing your pic's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Workout report.
> 
> It was a strange workout, started of real strong but then faded away. I think its because there was a lot of exercises I havent done for a while. Im not too bothered about the weights used as I did work the muscles as hard as I could.
> 
> ...


Fella that is a serious amount of exercises to bash out in a session.. Weight volume must be through the roof all things considered.

Especially envious of the 18kg crushers.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout didn't take long, once the muscle is warmed up with the first exercise the remaining exercises can be straight onto the working sets. The whole lot was 1 hours inc warm up on rowing machine. Chest is super tight today, struggled to get dressed.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Workout didn't take long, once the muscle is warmed up with the first exercise the remaining exercises can be straight onto the working sets. The whole lot was 1 hours inc warm up on rowing machine. Chest is super tight today, struggled to get dressed.


 supersetting in essence?

Always a good sign when your defeated by your top button


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not the buttons but it took about 5 mins to get my jumper off, won't be washing my hair tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Something you're doing's working, quite envious after seeing your pic's. Keep up the good work.


Your too kind. I'm happy with my bodyfat levels but need a lot more size. My back and chest need some serious work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's not the buttons but it took about 5 mins to get my jumper off, won't be washing my hair tonight.


Not something I can really comment on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, every time I have a hair cut less seems to come off.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know what you mean, every time I have a hair cut less seems to come off.


Wait till the day you realise it takes twice as long to wash your face.... That's the eye opener


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress in the pics, hope you enjoyed your night out!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Night out didn't happen as friends husband was called into work. Went for a quick pint with lads after work instead. Bad mistake as when I got home I demolished the chock tin. Feel bad now but what's done is done. Got to take wife clothes and shoe shopping today so all the walking around should burn off a few calories. With a little luck we will be back in time for me to get to the gym this afternoon but I won't hold my breath. If I don't train today then I will just go on Sunday.

We are going to our local Chinese buffet tonight so the calorie onslaught will continue. I will keep my food a little lower today to try and limit the damage tonight. Only just got up so missed one meal already.

Chest and shoulders are still seriously sore today, not ached like this for a while.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A bit of a refeed once in a while never hurts, your metabolism sounds like mine so a bit of choc won't even touch the sides, do u have a full on cheat day once a week?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucky [email protected]!!

I swear I look at chocolate and gain a lb


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm doing push pull legs so chest shoulders and tris get a pounding on the same day. I do alternate between doing chest first and shoulders first so that both get a good workout. At the moment they are all hurting, I think it's because on the 5x5 there was only 1 exercise for chest so it wasn't being fully worked but it was this time. I couldn't believe how my strength had dropped on inc db press. I was getting close to 40 kg dumbells last year but struggled with 20s this week. I tried the first set with 30s but couldn't even get them up.

Good news 5 kg of whey has just landed at my door. That's me sorted for the next 2 months.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for shopping..wish me luck. Shoes and hand bags here we come, oh joy :cursing:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm doing push pull legs so chest shoulders and tris get a pounding on the same day. I do alternate between doing chest first and shoulders first so that both get a good workout. At the moment they are all hurting, I think it's because on the 5x5 there was only 1 exercise for chest so it wasn't being fully worked but it was this time. I couldn't believe how my strength had dropped on inc db press. I was getting close to 40 kg dumbells last year but struggled with 20s this week. I tried the first set with 30s but couldn't even get them up.


I was wondering what this was in response to, Was it this?



faultline said:


> A bit of a refeed once in a while never hurts, your metabolism sounds like mine so a bit of choc won't even touch the sides, do u have a full on cheat day once a week?


If so I was asking about a cheat day not chest day lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Is anybody else finding it difficult to keep track of who's journal who's lol...

Same 5/6 blokes bombing respective journals.

I'm calling for a 5 way natty super journal :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I ofter get confused about what Iv posted it which journal. In fact Im a little confused in general most of the time...

I must have missread the cheat / chest comment. I tend to be a little more relaxed with my diet on the weekend. I still try to hit my targets but throw in the odd cheat or two ( or three ). It was more important when I was cutting as it helped start my metabolism again and raise my leptin levels but now its just to help me focus more during the week. If I was to be strict every day I would soon become board and just go crazy in no time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Is anybody else finding it difficult to keep track of who's journal who's lol...
> 
> Same 5/6 blokes bombing respective journals.
> 
> I'm calling for a 5 way natty super journal :thumb:


That would make it more confusing! Lol

I can remember most of what people are doing, my problem is when I come in half way through a conversion and then I'm lost


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First weeks measurements

start.............now

WEIGHT	12ST 2LB

CALF	15...............15

THIGH	24.1/2..........24.1/2

WAIST	32.3/8..........32.1/2

CHEST	41................41.1/2

ARM	14.3/4..........14.13/16

SUP	5..................4.5

UMB	15................14

No major changes in there arms and chest have grown slightly but this just highlights the fact that on the 5x5 system my arms and chest were not receiving enough stimulation. The suprailiac and umbilical skin fold measurements have dropped a little which would indicate some fat loss. Not sure about body weight as I like to weigh myself using the gym scales, this will be done later.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's todays session mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

just trying to add a table as the data is less difficult to read.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

1/2" increase on the chest is some going in a week... All measurements cold and what not ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All measurements were taken the second I stepped out of bed. Waist may have been up due to 7 plates of Chinese buffet yesterday evening. As for cheat it can fluctuate wildly week by week.

Today was my pull workout so back and biceps got a hammering.

Workout.

Chins 3 sets with body weight.

7, 3, 2. Still struggle with chins.

Bent row

60kg x 10

65kg x10

70kg x8

V bar pulldowns

45kg x8

42kg x8

40kg x8

Cable row to chest

40kg x8

32kg x10

30kg x15 more weight next time

Assisted chins

-25kg x5

-35kg x8

Seated pull machine

35kg x16

40kg x12 more weight next time

Barbell curl with arm blaster

24kg x12

24kg x10

20kg x10

Rope hammer curl

15kg x10 x10 x10

Job done.

Seems like a lot but took 55 mins to complete inc warm up. I kept the rest periods down to between 1 & 1.5 mins. Not a bad workout and I even felt my lats working which doesn't always happen.

Rest day tomorrow then legs on Tuesday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quick diet update.

Calories 2688

Fat 97g

Carbs 212g

Protein 221g

Calories a little low but for a weekend I'm very pleased as my diet isn't normally very tight on the weekend.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st off wtf is an arm blaster?!!? Sounds intense!

Good workout there, is that your normal pull routine?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> 1st off wtf is an arm blaster?!!? Sounds intense!
> 
> Good workout there, is that your normal pull routine?


I gotta second this?

Explosive movement or something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Arm blaster. Stops the swing and focuses all the work on the bicep.

As for the workout Im still just having fun and doing a little of everything. Once I settle on a workout I will stick with it but for now its just time to play with different exercises to see what works.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Aaaaah gotcha... Quite a nifty looking bit of kit really


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Aaaaah gotcha... Quite a nifty looking bit of kit really


If its good for Arnie it's good for anyone. I'm in on this thread too. Will be good to see how we all progress. Gonna have to get some measurements taken like you've done Aad. A lot of the time you don't notice any visible gains.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find its stops me cheating on the movement but you need to get the position correct or it can make it difficult to breath as the weight sits on you chest.

Nothing to report today as its a rest day. I could quite happile train legs today but rest is important to so Im just going to take it easy tonight.

Diet has been good again today and Iv hit my targets. Calories 2752, Carbs 248g, Protein 210g and Fat 90g. Fat is a little low and carbs a little high but both are good enough.

Feet up now and relax ready for tomorrow. I will remember my 20p for the scales so I can get myself weighed. With a little luck they will have moved up a pound or two.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi aad123, liking this journal, was just wondering how long you've been training?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I started at about 18 with my mates but just for fun really. Messed around with it for many years but never seriously it was more of a casual activity. Started playing rugby in 2000 and joined a gym to help with strength and fitness, at this point I had very little knowledge about diet but wasnt really bothered as I was just looking to keep fit. I really started watching my diet and training properly about 3 or 4 years ago after cutting down on the rugby to spend more time with my wife and kids. I started my first journal this time last year which is when I decided to diet and train properly full time. Last year didnt go quite as expected with various problems which lead to some lengthy periods of no training but this year I want to train and diet consistantly to see what I can achieve.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to admit it makes you wonder how much people actually utilise an isolation exercise, thinking about it using one would probably drop my curls quite a bit (self confessed swinger... Not in that sense)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find I have to lower the weight a little but as I cant curl a lot anyway it doesnt bother me as long as I feel the muscle working Im happy. Also I have a slight issue with my inner elbow joint on my right arm and heavy curling just aggravates it. Its like tennis elbow but on the inside.

As for swinging, what ever floats your boat. Im not here to judge.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find I have to lower the weight a little but as I cant curl a lot anyway it doesnt bother me as long as I feel the muscle working Im happy. Also I have a slight issue with my inner elbow joint on my right arm and heavy curling just aggravates it. Its like tennis elbow but on the inside.
> 
> As for swinging, what ever floats your boat. Im not here to judge.


Quality not quantity...certainly paying off for you mate.

Probably should keep those kinda comments to myself after my last joke.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I go in jims journal and there's cheese all over the place, then I come in here and he's confiding his swinging activities with us!

Hope you don't combine the 2, could get messy....

Arm blaster looks good, I normally stand against a wall to stop me cheating, Jim, jump on the preacher bench to isolate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I go in jims journal and there's cheese all over the place, then I come in here and he's confiding his swinging activities with us!
> 
> Hope you don't combine the 2, could get messy....
> 
> Arm blaster looks good, I normally stand against a wall to stop me cheating, Jim, jump on the preacher bench to isolate.


Haha I'm gonna end up getting a name name round this place...

The few times I've used a preacher it's rubies the inner forearm in the process.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Only just found this, hows the training going mate, good christmas and new years?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good legs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Only just found this, hows the training going mate, good christmas and new years?


Had a really good christmas, new year was quiet as youngest lad was ill but im not a party animal anyway.

Training is going well currently, Iv increased the voulme a little and am now doing push, pull, legs. Im only a week in but it seems ok. Iv kept my diet tight and will be weighing myself later as Im a trying a clean bulk. With some luck I will be up a little.

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> good legs.


Thanks, its comments like that that keep me pushing on. Just need to bring everthing else up over this year and Ill be happy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Thanks, its comments like that that keep me pushing on. Just need to bring everthing else up over this year and Ill be happy.


Just keep plugging away mate. The other parts will soon catchup.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just keep plugging away mate. The other parts will soon catchup.


Iv been making sure my diet is spot on recently so this should help. Iv hit my macros and calorie targets every day this year so far.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Turture Tuesday over and done. Had a really good leg session, extremely hard work but enjoyable.

Workout :

Rowing machine 5 mins warm up

Leg extensions

50kg x 20

60kg x 20

70kg x 20

Squat

92.5kg x 5

85kg x 5

80kg x 7

Leg press

140kg x 12 - 1 more than last week

140kg x 10 - 2 more than last week

140kg x 8 - 2 more than last week

Lying leg curl

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12 - 5kg heavier than last week but still did the same reps.

SLDL

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - 10kg heavier but still tha same reps.

Calf raise

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 9 - really wanted all 3 sets of 12 but just wouldn't budge in the 10th rep.

Lying leg raise 4 sets of 12

5 mins on rowing machine

5 minds stretching.

Done.

Total time 1 hour 10 mins inc warm up and cool down.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally weighed myself and iv gained half a pound this week. Not earth shattering but if I can do this consistently for a 6 months then that's a lean gain of around 12 pounds. I'd be happy with that. As a result I will keep my calories at 2800 for the next week.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Finally weighed myself and iv gained half a pound this week. Not earth shattering but if I can do this consistently for a 6 months then that's a lean gain of around 12 pounds. I'd be happy with that. As a result I will keep my calories at 2800 for the next week.


A lean stone in 6months mate will be awesome. Keep it up fella.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just got to remain consistent and adjust my diet as required. I might have a look on scoobys workshop as there is a body composition calculator on there. It may not be the most accurate but it will show progresses over time.

As you say a stone of muscle in 6 months would be amazing, it's not going to be easy but I will give it a good go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good workout there, lots of volume, do u do your calf raises in the squat rack or use a machine?

I done 20,20,14 with the bar on my back @ only 75kg last Friday and my calfs still hate me for it, so 120kg is impressive!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Must admit I always refer to the scooby calculator...I'm lazy like that at times 

Morning btw, still on a high from the session. ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice leg workout, i bet your legs were a little sore this morning!?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont know how to multi quote so I will answer as best I can.

Faultline - I use a standing calf raise machine, the stack goes uo in 10kg plates accordingto the gym owner, although its fairly old and the numbers and paint have come off.

Jim & Si - Im still feeling good about the session but my legs are starting to hurt a little now, hamstrings are fine but the teardrop muscles on the inside of my knee ( vastus medialus ) are super sore from the leg ext.

I have also decided to up my calories to 2900. only a jump of 100 cals but it may help over time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude some advice please.

How do you get trousers to fit?

You being the man of large legs, I brought a pair of joggers, jeans and chinos today and while there sitting nice on the waist there tight on the upper legs, except the joggers obviously.

Do you stick to certain brands you know will fit or what?

Never had this trouble before, always had threads of cotton for legs, now there growing slightly I feel like everything is painted on!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Dude some advice please.
> 
> How do you get trousers to fit?
> 
> ...


When I used to work on the shop floor I had to wear company supplied work clothes. My waist was about the same at 32" but I had to have 38" waist trousers so I could move my legs. I normally go for a 34" waist with a belt but they can be a little tight on the legs but the waist band gets all bunched up. I find trousers from Burtons fit ok. Clothes shopping can be a nightmare with an odd shaped body.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's the thing I didn't want to buy jeans with a massive waist just so my legs fit in, I don't get it, it's not like they have ballooned up all of a sudden but getting things to fit is getting harder.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cross hatch do baggy leg jeans which seem to work well for larger thighs.

I recently had to invest cos I just couldn't wear my normal 32's anymore and didn't fancy clown trousers but managed to get a pair without having to go up in waist size.

(At least without cutting off blood flow to vital areas)

They are a relatively cheap brand too.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jack0716 said:


> how can have more muscle?


Come again?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Come again?


As the actress said to the bishop.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Come again?


Have I missed something here as I can't find a post from jack0716 ???


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

He posted that random comment this morning, then by this afternoon he had deleted it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight will be my push workout and I'm looking for an improvement on last weeks very average session. Will post results later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I would pop over to the semi-sensible place and wish you all the best with the work out.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you saying the rest of our journals are turning into a farce?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Are you saying the rest of our journals are turning into a farce?


One in particular has me concerned


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well then you better run a journal charting the road to getting your nuts in alongside your "training" (cheese worshipping) journal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Well then you better run a journal charting the road to getting your nuts in alongside your "training" (cheese worshipping) journal


Or secondly I vote we fill aad123's up with random [email protected] 

In all seriousness I'm all for banter in journals... I know some prefer a regimented training log.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep my lifting log on my phone so I know what I'm doing week to week, my journal on here is a free for all  good to get feedback on training and have a bit of banter.

Random bolloks thought: what does aad123 mean?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I keep my lifting log on my phone so I know what I'm doing week to week, my journal on here is a free for all  good to get feedback on training and have a bit of banter.
> 
> Random bolloks thought: what does aad123 mean?


For some reason my phone added aad123 as an add in to the text.

Using the ukm app and its shockingly [email protected] at the best of times.

Makes me chuckle when I was checking some of the previous lifts in my journal and had to scroll through umpteen pages of our collective ramblings... Got sidetracked by pornhub in the end.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tapatalk is better than the ukm app.

Do u keep a log of your training seperate to on here?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's workout went reasonably well. Still finding my feet a little but steady progress being made.

Dips

22kg x 5

20kg x 5

17kg x 5

Inc DB

22kg x 10

20kg x 9

17kg x 10

Pec deck

No5 x 12

No5 x 12

No 5 x 8

Military press

35kg x 5

32kg x 4

30kg x 5

Seated mc press

No6 x 8

No5 x 8

No4 x 11

Prone side raise

5kg x 12

4kg x 12

4kg x 12

Shrugs

60kg x 10

55kg x 10

50kg x 10

Skull crushers

24kg x 11

20kg x 10

18kg x 10

Rope ext

10kg x 12

10 kg x 12

All done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Tapatalk is better than the ukm app.
> 
> Do u keep a log of your training seperate to on here?


Got tapatalk but its never worked...don't get me going on that one lol. I've even got a thread on here about it!!

But yeah I keep a paper log and a log on the phone (just for ease)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Today's workout went reasonably well. Still finding my feet a little but steady progress being made.
> 
> Dips
> 
> ...


Wow loads of volume there!

Strong on those dips too, how you finding it?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Today's workout went reasonably well. Still finding my feet a little but steady progress being made.
> 
> Dips
> 
> ...


Solid looking uppers...

You gonna feel those shrugs tomorrow bud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The dips were extremely hard this week. I had to take a few deep breaths ready for the last rep on sets 1 & 2. Took a while to get back up but made it, just. It's a little frustrating on the inc press using weights I used to use for flys but the strength will come back. I am finding the mix of 5x3 for the first exercise followed by higher reps for the following exercises is working well. I didn't realise I was using 60kg on shrugs as I put the pin in the wrong position but I completed all my reps so more weight next week.

Looking forward to pull workout on Sunday now.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry mate, I've lost track, are you doing ppl 3 days a week?

To get that much volume in to an hour workout is impressive mate. I bet you'd be lifting a he'll of a lot more if you were resting longer between sets.

Good workout by the way!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sorry mate, I've lost track, are you doing ppl 3 days a week?
> 
> To get that much volume in to an hour workout is impressive mate. I bet you'd be lifting a he'll of a lot more if you were resting longer between sets.
> 
> Good workout by the way!


Yes it's ppl on a 3 day split. I don't always train on a set pattern but I always try and get my 3 workouts in.

The training is fairly fast paced but it keeps the pulse going. Also once iv warmed up a muscle group on the first exercise I go straight into the heavy sets on the remaining exercises if you get what I mean? I do take a little more rest on leg days but on pull and push I try for 60 to 90 seconds.

Today's workout was a little long TBH so I may just do 2 sets on the ancillary exercises and increase the rest periods just to see if it helps.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Yes it's ppl on a 3 day split. I don't always train on a set pattern but I always try and get my 3 workouts in.
> 
> The training is fairly fast paced but it keeps the pulse going. Also once iv warmed up a muscle group on the first exercise I go straight into the heavy sets on the remaining exercises if you get what I mean? I do take a little more rest on leg days but on pull and push I try for 60 to 90 seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning 123,

I agree that if you reduce that volume slightly you should be getting heavier lifts.

But I wouldn't worry to much, as we know it's all about progression, more weight or reps each session and your winning!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Progressive overload is your friend!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know the weights will soon be back up so Im not overly bothered. As you guys say as long as I add weight or reps every session something is working. As expected my chest is sore today but my shoulders are fine. I can work my shoulders really hard but they dont tend to ache after. I dont see this as a issue as they react well to training and DOMS are not always a sign of a good workout.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know the weights will soon be back up so Im not overly bothered. As you guys say as long as I add weight or reps every session something is working. As expected my chest is sore today but my shoulders are fine. I can work my shoulders really hard but they dont tend to ache after. I dont see this as a issue as they react well to training and DOMS are not always a sign of a good workout.


They may not be a good sign but mentally I love em...sadistic as it sounds.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> subbed.


Feel free to chip in.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Not read whole journal but I would say:

You have good quads

1/2 lb weigh gain in a week is vg keep it consistent

You seem to be consistently hitting your macros - is your diet clean (just out of interest)

I don't think there would be any harm reducing volume and increasing intensity if you want to


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My diet is 90% clean, I do have the odd cheat and I tend to relax a little at the weekend but still maintain my daily calories and try and hit my macros.

Im still getting into my new training plan and just playing with different exercises and volumes, I may change thing around a little as time goes on but at the moment Im just enjoying my training.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed to get in a sneaky session today. Don't normally train on sat but as I'm out tomorrow had to squeeze on in today.

Workout

Chins with body weight

X 8

X 4

X3

Bent row

75kg x 8

70kg x 8

65kg x 8

V bar pull down

45kg x 12

42kg x 12

40kg x 12

Cable row

42kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Pull down behind

40kg x 12

37kg x 12

35kg x 12

Seated row machine

60kg x 12

55kg x 12

50kg x 12

Curl-arm blast

30kg x 7

24kg x 8

18kg x 12

Rope hammer curl

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

Very happy with today's workout.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In all your workouts there's always one thing that stands out, the other day strong, heavy dips, today those bent rows, that's nearly your body weight is it not?some serious weight there, I couldn't do 8 good reps at my body weight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not surprised your happy mate...very well done.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm really happy with the v-bar pull downs and chins. Next week I will try my first set of chins with some additional weight. Only 2.5kg extra and ill see how it goes.

The bent rows did feel heavy so I will stick with the same weight next week and go for 10 reps. I find the rows a lot easier than the chins / pull downs. I think it's because there is more bicep involvment in the chins and my biceps have never been particularly strong.

I have noticed that after today's session I'm super hungry. Curry for tea later :rockon:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Curry for tea later :rockon:


homemade or takeaway?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Asda special, would normally make it myself but can't be bothered today. It's my Saturday cheat, but it still falls into my macros.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work mate keep it up!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to a curry for dinner my calories were a little over today at 2997, protein was around 200g so a little lower than usual but not too bad. Two days off now to recover and grow then I hit my legs again on tuesday.

I will update my measurements in the morning and see how we have gone this week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This week measurements seem to indicate that I have lost a little body fat whilst gaining a little muscle. Although my thighs have reduced a little I can see more definition and as my weight has increased there must be more muscle mass.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done, sounds like your spot on, imagine the difference if you done that for 6 months!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All seems consistent matey, something's obviously working.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

According to scoobys workshop based on my measurements and weight I am currently 8% body fat with 154lb of lean body mass and 15lb of fat. I'm not sure this is accurate but if I repeat the process every week I will be able to plot my results. But there is no way I'm only 8% body fat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparantly 10% and under you have a six pack, not that I would know!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can see my upper abbs in the right light but I would say 12% would be more accurate.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Numbers moving in the right direction there mate good stuff.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:whistling: 12%....with my LBM as it is at 12% I reckons a slight breeze would have me over


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Due to the recent loss of body fat and the fact I'm a greedy beggar I have decided to increase my calories to 3000 a day. Again only a very minor change but as I have already said I'm looking for lean gains so slow and steady is the order of the day.

As I'm at the gym tomorrow I will weigh myself and with some luck I should be up to 12st 3lb but even if I weigh exactly the same as last week I will have gained muscle due to the fat loss.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet has been good today and iv upped my calories to 3000.

Today's macros were 240g protein, 250g carbs and 113g fat. Total calories 3003, almost spot on.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you try to limit your sugars?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like your making great progress, mate, and what better reward than more cal's! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Do you try to limit your sugars?


I don't make an effort to keep them low but my food choices seem to be low in sugars anyway. My main carb sources are rice, bread, fruit and veg. I know someone will comment on the bread but its a whole grain seed batch bread so not too bad and I only have 2 slices a day.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

oh here it is! haha. what up buddy 

subbed

also, how do you add the little signature that appears below your posts? (how i found the name of your new journal)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go to settings. On the left of the screen go to my settings than edit signature. Should work.

My shameless plug has worked..I'm like a kid at Christmas when I get a notification, sad really.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Go to settings. On the left of the screen go to my settings than edit signature. Should work.
> 
> My shameless plug has worked..I'm like a kid at Christmas when I get a notification, sad really.


here's another one lol

it doesn't say signature  is lit listed below 'my profile' or 'my account' ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

So it's torture Tuesday again so legs tonight. I'm going to be doing front squats tonight for a change, not sure how they will go but there's only one way to find out. Not sure exactly what exercises I will be doing, ill just have to see how it goes.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll have to look into these front squats. Seems there all the rage these days, stick a vid up if u get a chance mate. Be good to see your form.......no ****


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean about the front squats, I'm only doing them because everyone else seems to be. I'm just a sheep following the heard. Do I need to create a YouTube account to get a video up or can I upload straight from my I-pod ?

Might give the video a miss as I'm having a bad hair day and I haven't got a thing to wear. Not sure what my firm will be like as I'm new to front squats. I'll try to record a set.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Might give the video a miss as I'm having a bad hair day and I haven't got a thing to wear.


You sound like my mrs 

Not sure how you post vids, ask Jim he did one before, but yeah try to get a set up, it'll be interesting as I've never really seen them done before!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just set up an accout and added a test video I will try and link below.






Let me know if it works.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep working


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know what you mean about the front squats, I'm only doing them because everyone else seems to be. I'm just a sheep following the heard. Do I need to create a YouTube account to get a video up or can I upload straight from my I-pod ?
> 
> Might give the video a miss as* I'm having a bad hair day and I haven't got a thing to wear*. Not sure what my firm will be like as I'm new to front squats. I'll try to record a set.


someone get this lad a box of tampons and a copy of the titanic

oh wait....i get you now lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this but only just found it and had a read through it. What's going on with the size of your quads mate! They are huge! Then when you take into account your bodyweight it's even more impressive.

Also well done on consistantly hitting the daily macros and the volume on your workouts.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Just set up an accout and added a test video I will try and link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poser!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished legs and it was a strange session. Tried the front squats and they felt ok. Not sure about the bar resting in my Adam's apple but other than that they were fine. Went heavy in back squats just to see if I could get 100kg up. Other than that just another good workout. I took some short vids that I will post if they ever upload.

Workout

5 mins on rowing machine

Leg ext

No6 x 20

No7x20

No8 x 20

Front squat

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

Back squat

100kg x 1

90kg x 3

80kg x 6

SLDL

80kg x 8

90kg x 4 grip went

100kg x 5 with straps

Lying leg curl

50kg x 15

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

Seated calf raise

15kg x 15

25kg x 12

35kg x 8

Lying leg raise

5kg x 12

5kg x 8

BW x 12

Done

Will TRY and post vids later.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

100kg squat man good job on that. reps on 90 as well! this i like to see  big boy weights are coming...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

front squat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

back squat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

SLDL


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes! Nice lifts pal, and good vids.

Where did the music cone from? Was it playing at the gym?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just watched a vid on YouTube for front squats and the bloke says the best way is to use lifting straps.

Search front squats and it should be the first vid, I think it was by testosteronenation

Edit: just watched your vid again and seen you used straps! Lol couldn't see them 1st time round, defo looks the best method, might even have a go of these tomorrow before back squats


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fvcking hell! You take a night off and the boy goes on a mad one.

Excellent work mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Just finished legs and it was a strange session. Tried the front squats and they felt ok. Not sure about the bar resting in my Adam's apple but other than that they were fine. Went heavy in back squats just to see if I could get 100kg up. Other than that just another good workout. I took some short vids that I will post if they ever upload.
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate very solid, your getting some good strength gains of them now


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good squatting, nice depth, the only thing i really noticed is that you heel tends to lift a little on both squatting movements


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Good squatting, nice depth, the only thing i really noticed is that you heel tends to lift a little on both squatting movements


I had noticed that as well, but I'm still learning myself and didn't want to say in case I was wrong.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You should stand back o your heals whenever doing any time of pushing movement with the kleg to avoid extra stress on the knee.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Best advice I had was

1: try lifting toes slightly when squatting

2: open the stance slightly and maybe put a little more angle on your foot placement.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Best advice I had was
> 
> 1: try lifting toes slightly when squatting
> 
> 2: open the stance slightly and maybe put a little more angle on your foot placement.


I always try to lift my toes a little bit on leg press


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Toes up, legs wider and feet angled out more. Im on it.

The music comes as an option on youtube, you have to pick from their list so you cant add your own music. Filmed on an i-pod so no sound as there is no microphone.

I saw a video the other day with Lee Labrada and he said that your calf muscles only become fully activated when your knee is bent so this is why I used the seated calf raise. Has anyone else heard this ???


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i do both seated calf raises and standing raises on the smith machine off a stepper- get some crazy DOMS so feels like they are engaged to me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I've just watched a vid on YouTube for front squats and the bloke says the best way is to use lifting straps.
> 
> Search front squats and it should be the first vid, I think it was by testosteronenation
> 
> Edit: just watched your vid again and seen you used straps! Lol couldn't see them 1st time round, defo looks the best method, might even have a go of these tomorrow before back squats


Must be the same video I watched and recomended to Jim. They felt fairly stable and there was no preasure on my shoulders. The only issue was the bar rolling back into my adam's apple. Far better than the arms folded method.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i do both seated calf raises and standing raises on the smith machine off a stepper- get some crazy DOMS so feels like they are engaged to me


I will just alternate between both to be on the safe side. Ill watch the video again and listen to exactly what he is saying.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Must be the same video I watched and recomended to Jim. They felt fairly stable and there was no preasure on my shoulders. The only issue was the bar rolling back into my adam's apple. Far better than the arms folded method.


I will accomplish the oly grip (call it a mini goal if you will) lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's diet has been good again.

Calories 2982

Protein 233g

Carbs 240g

Fat 113g

Training push tomorrow.

Legs are sore today following yesterday's session.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great training there, mate. Those SLDL's are impressive, I thought I was doing well on 65kg! Lol

Watched your vid's as well, cracking form throughout, though maybe a bit of a butt tuck at the very bottom of your squat, but I can't comment as mine does the same. I don't know if there's much chance of injury from it, certainly never feels like it's under pressure.

I can feel the dooms already starting from yesterday!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning sports fans. A fine start to the day, got to work early and came to unpack my lunch and low and behold my bag was empty :cursing:

Looks like today will require a visit to the butty van for a very expensive sandwich filled with god knows what. Not the best start to a day but on the plus side tomorrows lunch is already done up.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the positive slant, might as well make the most of it and get something REALLY bad!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Love the positive slant, might as well make the most of it and get something REALLY bad!


this :lol: a little change can't hurt eh?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

went to local shop and got a pre cooked chicken breast type thing and an apple and banana. Also we have some guests at work so there will be some buffet floating around later. Trust me I wont go hungry.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So did we abstain from the finger food??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No we didn't !

Only had a few sandwiches to make up for my 10am feeding. It's put my carbs up a little but I'm training tonight so should have plenty of umph. Resisted the pork pie and lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was expecting a pastry laden update saying he had single handedly demolished the buffet


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I was expecting a pastry laden update saying he had single handedly demolished the buffet


Have to admit i thought he would treat himself and filo his boots


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dinner is served.

Should make up for the poor showing at the buffet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks too healthy for a bulking diet, cheese, bacon and butter is needed


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

If ever there was a recipe for a cheat day I thought this was it, well done for not going bonkers and sticking to the game plan.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheat day is not till sat, then I will be enjoying whatever I fancy but mon to fri it's as clean as possible. I did have a tiny splash of gravy for moisture. Just letting it settle then gym at 8. I'm going to give the old flat bench a try tonight if its free. It's been a while so not expecting to set any records.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Vids?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll see if I can make a video but the benches are normally busy so may not have space.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'll see if I can make a video but the benches are normally busy so may not have space.


How you doing them? Mobile or something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use an I-pod touch. Got a tough leather case which makes a rather useful stand. I felt a bit strange filming myself last time but no one seemed bothered so ill give it a try if its quiet. Ill try and get the bench and dips if I can. Just need to dig the car out of the snow then I'm off to destroy myself once more.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a tough session!! I thought I would start on the bench and as I was warming up along came a guy who asked if he could join in, so me being a nice fella said yes. That was my first mistake. Turns out this chap was a Eastern European competitive lifter. After a few warm up sets where he helped me out with some good training tips we moved onto the working sets. He then loads the bar up with 160kg and blasts out a solid 10 reps. I than stripped down to my messily weights. He pointed out to me that my form was shocking. He had me adjust my position on the bench and got me to set my legs, back and shoulder correctly. The exercise felt a lot harder but he said once I get my form I will easily push past where I am now. After a breasting on the flat he then invited me to join him on incline for more torture which included some eater painful negatives. On my final set I was so beat I couldn't even stop the bar from falling onto my chest. At this point he calmly said "now your training" and said I had done enough.

Needless to day I had little left for shoulders but I still pushed through.

Workout

Flat bench

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3 with some help on the last 2 reps.

80kg x 3 with 2 additional negatives.

Inc bench

60kg x 5

60kg x 4

60kg x 4

60kg x 3 plus 2 negatives.

OHP

20kg x 5

25kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 3

30kg x 7

Seated db press

7.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8

20kg x 4

Skull crushers

30kg x 5

24kg x 7

18kg x 11

Left the gym a broken man.

Videos to follow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like you have a decent gym there mate, I'd love an eastern bloc powerlifter to train with and give me tips!

How you was benching in the first vid, was this how he told you how to do it or was this the bad form?

Because it looks similar to what I've started doing, locking legs, arch back, squeeze traps etc

Nice 100kg bench btw


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I see you was holding your collarbone as well, is it still playing u up?

Heavy chest Dips can put stress in this area, maybe leave off of them for a couple weeks and work on your new bench technique


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flat bench was with him showing me how to set, he said the main problem was my foot position and the back arch. Strange thing is this morning my chest is fine but my back and flutes are aching. Must be because I'm not usd to benching correctly.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bench looked a bit unstable, that guy should be able to help with that! good lifting mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice vids matey...

As well all know I'm no authority on lifting form but. Little suggestion on the OHP would be to remember to get your head through under the bar to correct the centre of gravity....and straighten up the posture, bringing the traps and delts into the majority of the weight. (reps4+5 looked better)

But all in all [email protected] good evenings work..


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

At what point did the oh fvck moment come when you started lifting with the big bloke?! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> At what point did the oh fvck moment come when you started lifting with the big bloke?! lol


Probably when his shadow loomed over....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He wasnt that big but he was amazingly strong. He the guy in the gray in the vids.

The oh sh*t moment came when he started shouting one more, one more.

I hope hes not there on leg day an he would kill me off alltogether.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Im sat here on my own at work as everyone else has gone home. No point rushing as most of the roads are at standstill so I will just sit it out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Looks like you have a decent gym there mate, I'd love an eastern bloc powerlifter to train with and give me tips!
> 
> How you was benching in the first vid, was this how he told you how to do it or was this the bad form?
> 
> ...


The gym is a little small and rough around the edges but it is very well equipped and only a 5 min walk from my house.

Having the guy help me was amazing, showed me some very good tips that should help my bench a lot. You don't often find people who know what they are talking about so I was very great full for his help. He told me that later this month there is a national power lifting event at our local uni so I may well go along and pick up a few moor tips.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> bench looked a bit unstable, that guy should be able to help with that! good lifting mate


Iv just watched the video and there is a definite wobble in there. I think it's due to me not having benched for well over a month and my stabiliser muscles being week. Having just completed my heavy set wouldn't have helped any.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Nice vids matey...
> 
> As well all know I'm no authority on lifting form but. Little suggestion on the OHP would be to remember to get your head through under the bar to correct the centre of gravity....and straighten up the posture, bringing the traps and delts into the majority of the weight. (reps4+5 looked better)
> 
> But all in all [email protected] good evenings work..


I see what you mean about getting under the bar on the OHP. I also think I was taking the bar too low at the bottom. That's what these videos are for, to help me correct my form so all feed back is great fully received.

Back training tomorrow so may be a few more videos to critique.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I see what you mean about getting under the bar on the OHP. I also think I was taking the bar too low at the bottom. That's what these videos are for, to help me correct my form so all feed back is great fully received.
> 
> Back training tomorrow so may be a few more videos to critique.


Fire away mate, seeing as I'm lifting like a girl at the minute I've got nothing but form form form going round my head.

If I can help I will try.... If I'm talking [email protected] I expect to be shot down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The videos are a great way of seeing what's going on. I thought my form was good but there are lots if areas to improve on most exercises. Once the form is sorted the weights will come.

The back exercises will be interesting as you can't see what's going on behind you.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's the rows that stumped me once.. Was ploughing through the sets when a friendly gym goer offered show me where 90 degrees actually was... I was waaaaay off


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont go that low on row as I use the Dorian Yates sytle row. My back is around 50 degrees.






Ill let the man himself explain.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I dont go that low on row as I use the Dorian Yates sytle row. My back is around 50 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In his usual subtle ways...

As a preference I would use these in conjunction with the pendlays

More about the control than exploding from the deck.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished on MFP and today is officially my cheat day, and cheat I have.

Calories 3960

Protein 278g

Carbs 272g

Fat 167g

Today's diet highlights include bacon egg and tomato jumbo roll, fish and chips, two flakes a few choc digestives and two gig rolls. All this on top of my normal food. It all started when I ran out of bread. Oh we'll what's done is done. Plenty of protein in there too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just finished on MFP and today is officially my cheat day, and cheat I have.
> 
> Calories 3960
> 
> ...


Stirling work on the soul cleansing mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I blame you guys for giving me ideas when I forgot my lunch on Thursday :tongue:

Clean food all the way today.

Maybe a little cardio too to burn of the extra calories. What was it a bottle of wine and some flowers.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I blame you guys for giving me ideas when I forgot my lunch on Thursday :tongue:
> 
> Clean food all the way today.
> 
> Maybe a little cardio too to burn of the extra calories. What was it a bottle of wine and some flowers.


Haha good lad, it was Malibu not vino but she's classy like that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Malibu, did you travel back in time to the 90s to get that. Didn't know they still sold that stuff.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Malibu, did you travel back in time to the 90s to get that. Didn't know they still sold that stuff.


It's still readily available mate, if not over priced!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW that was some cheat day mate, think I might have fallen asleep before I managed to get nearly 4000 calories into me lol.

The bloke that was giving you some pointers looked like a cracking spotter, he would be a really handy training partner to have.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> WOW that was some cheat day mate, think I might have fallen asleep before I managed to get nearly 4000 calories into me lol.
> 
> The bloke that was giving you some pointers looked like a cracking spotter, he would be a really handy training partner to have.


Have to admit he looked on the ball


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looked like he was giving just enough assistance to keep the weight going up unlike some that just haul the bar off you the min you look like slowing down a little. Hard to find someone good at spotting.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looked like he was giving just enough assistance to keep the weight going up unlike some that just haul the bar off you the min you look like slowing down a little. Hard to find someone good at spotting.


It's an area I'm lacking in knowledge wise really...a couple of times I've been approached but rather than just agree I've declined, end of the day it's not me getting stuck under a bar


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Have to admit he looked on the ball


I think it was just a one off having him to help. I was just in the right place at the right time. It makes a big difference having a spotter. Iv been trying to get a lad I know to come down and we can train together as it really does help on things like chest and shoulders.

The 4000 calories was easy to get down , I could eat a lot more if required. At 3000 calories a day I still get hungry but I stick to what I need to prevent fat gains. If I haven't gained this week I'm going up to 3200 a day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think it was just a one off having him to help. I was just in the right place at the right time. It makes a big difference having a spotter. Iv been trying to get a lad I know to come down and we can train together as it really does help on things like chest and shoulders.
> 
> The 4000 calories was easy to get down , I could eat a lot more if required. At 3000 calories a day I still get hungry but I stick to what I need to prevent fat gains. If I haven't gained this week I'm going up to 3200 a day.


I think given time I'm destined to drag a bench into the squat rack lol....bottom posts look just the right height


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A little advice required please.

Following my chest workout my lats and mid back are still very sore and I'm due to train back and biceps tomorrow. So I need to make a decision on what to train. I could do back tomorrow even though its still sore or I could swap back for legs. It will mess my programme up a little but u don't see this as a major issue. What do you guys think is the best option?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A little advice required please.
> 
> Following my chest workout my lats and mid back are still very sore and I'm due to train back and biceps tomorrow. So I need to make a decision on what to train. I could do back tomorrow even though its still sore or I could swap back for legs. It will mess my programme up a little but u don't see this as a major issue. What do you guys think is the best option?


I'd do back, but possibly lower the volume. Can't imagine you'll do yourself any harm, and if you're like me you'll be loath to mess with the routine! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love back training but I feel if its sore I won't be able to give it 100%. I really want to see if I can get double figures on the chins as this is a mini goal of mine. I also want to finish my video log and there's only back to do. I'm currently thinking back but I will see what everyone has to say.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All depends on the degree of soreness mate, sometimes a work out can work wonders, personally I would train to routine but monitor exactly how I'm feeling during the warm up...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

So far back 2 : legs 0

It's looking like back at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If your concerned about doing more damage than good mate hit the legs, from a video log perspective I know it's easier to gauge form on a working set but if your subconsciously worrying about the muscles being sore there's a possibility you may hold off on the lifts and form could be out any way.

I'm still gonna champion lighter working sets but its a head over heart decision for you pal.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The soreness isn't major so it's going to be back. The problem is I can't go half hearted, I'm all or nothing. Ill just blast it and see what happens. Once I get some blood into the muscles I'm sure ill be fine.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In late but I'd do back, your soreness from chest day would have just been the new form you was shown, you didn't actually do any back training so the muscles will be good to go!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm about to have a look on YouTube for some back training vids to get me fired up ready for tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Again no real changes.

Im not sure if my calories are too low or if my training is not stimulating groth. If my calories are too low then even with proper training there will be no muscle groth. I may have to increase my calories again this week, but this time I will go for a 200 calorie jump taking me to 3200. I will keep the same macro split and see how I go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Could be a bit of fat loss with muscle gain, but try upping the cals for a bit n see if it works.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Wish I could get myself as dialed into the diet side of things as you are mate, well done.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 108292
> 
> 
> Again no real changes.
> ...


rather than focussing on the amount - focus on the quality

what sources are you getting your nutrients from & please tell me you have read and wrote down the back of the label everything you eat as the intrernet is wrong wrong wrong for nutritional value (most of the time)


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Wish I could get myself as dialed into the diet side of things as you are mate, well done.


i would say growting is down to 60% diet, 30% sleep and 10% training

you can train poorly, diet well and sleep ok and grow

you can't train well, diet poorly, sleep well and grow

you getting me?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I know mate, trying hard to get the nutrition side of things tip top but still struggling with it with working long shifts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> rather than focussing on the amount - focus on the quality
> 
> what sources are you getting your nutrients from & please tell me you have read and wrote down the back of the label everything you eat as the intrernet is wrong wrong wrong for nutritional value (most of the time)


I dont think its the quality thats the problem its just I need to eat more. 3000 calories a day is not a lot in my view and if my weight has stayed the same for 3 weeks I need to increase my intake of food.

My diet is based around the following foods.

Protein

Chicken fillets, steak, lean mince, tuna, salmon, lamb and whey.

Carbs

Rice, potatoes ( both sweet and normal ) bread ( Burgens soya & linseed or Warburtons seed batch ) fruit and veg.

Fats

EVOO, peanut butter, nuts, flax seed and fish oils along with the fats found in the other foods above.

Im happy with my food choices but just need to eat more. I weigh myself on a Tuesday so if my weight is still the same I will start on 3200 calories a day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today was my pull workout and it went quite well. I didnt get into double figures on chins but they did feel good so Im happy. I also reduced the volume a little as advised.

Workout.

Rowing machine 5 mins follower by 3 sets of very light straight arm pulldowns to get some blood into the lats.

Chins

BW x 7 (1 less than last week but felt the back working)

BW x 5 (+1)

BW x 4 +2 slow neg reps (+1)

V-Bar pulldown - upped the weight this week.

50kg x 7

47kg x 7

45kg x 5

Bent Row

75kg x 10 (+2)

70kg x 10 (+2)

65kg x 10 (+2)

Cable Row - Best exercise of the day felt really good. added weight this week.

45kg x 10

42kg x 10

40kg x 10

Shrugs - normally train traps with shoulders but added them to back to see how they work together.

65kg x 10

60kg x 10

55kg x 10

BB Curl

30kg x 8 (+1)

24kg x 9 (+1)

20kg x 12 (+2kg)

Hammer Curl - added weight this week

25kg x 10

27kg x 7 (forgot to move the pin and added a 2kg DB)

22kg x 7

A very good workout and the weight and reps are moving up week by week.

Video to follow if it ever loads up.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

smashing workout pal nice on pbs

one problem with your diet (and you probably seen this coming lol) there are no eggs!!!!!!!

also, when you add up macro count, ONLY add the macro count for the type of food it is. in other words, don't count protein from sweet potatoes and fat from chicken etc etc etc (milk is an exception as it is a mix of all three nutrients) just incase you're not doing that now. @Pscarb told me this a long time ago and it stuck with me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done with the increases mate, DOMS forgotten once you got the blood flowing. Good man.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the thinking behind that's then?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> smashing workout pal nice on pbs
> 
> one problem with your diet (and you probably seen this coming lol) there are no eggs!!!!!!!
> 
> also, when you add up macro count, ONLY add the macro count for the type of food it is. in other words, don't count protein from sweet potatoes and fat from chicken etc etc etc (milk is an exception as it is a mix of all three nutrients) just incase you're not doing that now. @Pscarb told me this a long time ago and it stuck with me


I missed out the eggs. I get through about 30 a week, sometimes more.

Are you saying that for example the bread I have has 7g of protein in it but I should not count this towards my protein figure ? If thats the case working out my diet just became a lot more complicated.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here goes, Iv not seen it myself so if it turns out backwards or upside down I will feel like a fool.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It says you have not made it available to mobile devices, anyway you can change this?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^x2


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I missed out the eggs. I get through about 30 a week, sometimes more.
> 
> Are you saying that for example the bread I have has 7g of protein in it but I should not count this towards my protein figure ? If thats the case working out my diet just became a lot more complicated.


this is EXACTLY what i was talking about. so yes, back to the drawing board lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im not sure, I will have a look. If not I will have to load the videos one by on. Looks good on a laptop if you turn it 90 degrees tha is.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i will say that the bread you eat is favorable among the rest of types of bread as 7g per slice is quite high...but you do NOT count that in your total protein count for the day (until you're at elite level/dieting for competition shape)

we on the same page?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think a little reasoning would help dig..as in why ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

But why wouldn't you count the fat from say steak or eggs to your macros?

What's the reason? Scientific or other


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Turns out there is a problem with the music copyright but I dont see how that would cause a problem on phones ?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I think a little reasoning would help dig..as in why ?





faultline said:


> But why wouldn't you count the fat from say steak or eggs to your macros?
> 
> What's the reason? Scientific or other


at the time (about 2 years ago) when paul...pscarb..told me, i hadn't questioned him as i wouldn't dare lol being the decorated bodybuilder he is

but if i was to hazard a guess i would say it has something to do with the essential amino acid count. take nuts for example - a great source of fats and minerals - very poor source of protein as they are low on amino acids

hope that helps


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Going by that reasoning is say that's more for elite/competing bodybuilders rather than your average joe lifter like me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not counting the fat from steak or protein from bread seems totally crazy to me. Our bodies dont know or care where the fats came from, just because they come from steak or some other food doesnt mean they magically vanish once consumed. If I eat on avaerage 200g of protein a day thats 800 calories, now if I have to delete 100g of that proteia because it has come from other foods like bread or oats then I need to find the extra 100g of protein from chicken or steak or whatever. this means I need to consume an additional 400 calories from protein so therefore in order to get my 200g of protein I need to eat 1200 calories of protein not 800 as previous.

Im sorry but it make no sence what so ever. If a food has equal amounts of fats protein and carbs in it what do I class it as and do the other macronutriants in that food become obsolete.

Im sorry pal but Im not in on this one.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

faultline said:


> Going by that reasoning is say that's more for elite/competing bodybuilders rather than your average joe lifter like me


No not at all I use the same methods with the people I help who are not competitive athletes, the diet is macro based not calories based so your meals are a certain macro count rather than calorie, why I hear you ask? Simple it works  it takes a little more planning but it does work and work well.

There are a few exceptions though whole eggs and salmon are both high in fats and protein so you count both.

So when you say eat Oats you count the carbs not the small amount of fats/pro etc......


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not counting the fat from steak or protein from bread seems totally crazy to me. Our bodies dont know or care where the fats came from, just because they come from steak or some other food doesnt mean they magically vanish once consumed. If I eat on avaerage 200g of protein a day thats 800 calories, now if I have to delete 100g of that proteia because it has come from other foods like bread or oats then I need to find the extra 100g of protein from chicken or steak or whatever. this means I need to consume an additional 400 calories from protein so therefore in order to get my 200g of protein I need to eat 1200 calories of protein not 800 as previous.
> 
> Im sorry but it make no sence what so ever. If a food has equal amounts of fats protein and carbs in it what do I class it as and do the other macronutriants in that food become obsolete.
> 
> Im sorry pal but Im not in on this one.


nooooooo. steak is an excellent source of fat, count that!! it's the little things that have small amounts of OTHER sources of nutrients that we don't count (like protein from bread)

unless you are trying to cut to single digit body fat do NOT count protein from non protein sources. there will be small amounts of it in lots of food simply ignore it - this was advice given by paul...disregard as you will but it will be your shortfall guys...

it doesnt help that i'm terrible at explaining things either lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> at the time (about 2 years ago) when paul...pscarb..told me, i hadn't questioned him as i wouldn't dare lol being the decorated bodybuilder he is
> 
> but if i was to hazard a guess i would say it has something to do with the essential amino acid count. take nuts for example - a great source of fats and minerals - very poor source of protein as they are low on amino acids
> 
> hope that helps


If I have to start determining amino acid content and bioavailability and all sorts of other crap of the food I eat then I give up now. Life it too short for that. The way I see it is I want to put weight on I eat more, plain and simple.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> No not at all I use the same methods with the people I help who are not competitive athletes, the diet is macro based not calories based so your meals are a certain macro count rather than calorie, why I hear you ask? Simple it works  it takes a little more planning but it does work and work well.
> 
> There are a few exceptions though whole eggs and salmon are both high in fats and protein so you count both.
> 
> S*o when you say eat Oats you count the carbs not the small amount of fats/pro etc......*


thank you once again for clearing that up

let this be a lesson guys lol. i won't shout out advice for no reason...i'm only here to help


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fair enough with something like oats but steak? Peanut butter? Makerel? What would you get rid of the fat or the protein count?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No not at all I use the same methods with the people I help who are not competitive athletes, the diet is macro based not calories based so your meals are a certain macro count rather than calorie, why I hear you ask? Simple it works  it takes a little more planning but it does work and work well.
> 
> There are a few exceptions though whole eggs and salmon are both high in fats and protein so you count both.
> 
> So when you say eat Oats you count the carbs not the small amount of fats/pro etc......


So you are saying that you design your meals around a set macro split. Is this done for every meal, so for example if I use a 35/35/30 macro split would I need to design each meal to fall into that range (give or take a little).


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I think a little reasoning would help dig..as in why ?





aad123 said:


> If I have to start determining amino acid content and bioavailability and all sorts of other crap of the food I eat then I give up now. Life it too short for that. The way I see it is I want to put weight on I eat more, plain and simple.


you don't have to do that, you're making it sound more complicated than it is pal. KISS :thumbup1:

BUT if you did look at the AA count in your meals it would certainly help a lot lol...the human body is made up of amino acids, it's important to get them in. the right ones (thats why i'm such a huge egg advocate it's got ALL the EAAs)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Couldn't u just supplement with bcaa's?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fair enough with something like oats but steak? Peanut butter? Makerel? What would you get rid of the fat or the protein count?


NEITHER - both are great sources of protein and fat!!

use the example paul gave...oats..rice..potatoes...just count the carb take

but for things like you have said above count the fat & protein content - but NOT the carb content (unless your PB is high in carbs but it shouldn't be)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok I can live with not counting protein from bread and rice etc

I was thinking I'd have to drop things from all foods


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys as i said there are a few exceptions fillet steak is fine (just protein) extra lean mince is fine(just Protein must be 96%ff) peanut butter is just fats because thats what you are eating it for yes?

i am not going to go into it to huge detail but it does work and works very well if you doubt it check the condition in my Avi picture......it may not be for everyone as it needs thinking if that is not for you don't bother...

as for the split when dropping weight i don't have fats with carbs.......


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Couldn't u just supplement with bcaa's?


i don't know if it would work the same way that naturally occuring amino acids work in your digestive system but they do help...

they are supplements tho - to aid an already good balanced diet. not to replace a missing key element in your diet (like most people do)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

On a side note I still cant find why the video wont work so Im loading the files up onto youtube and will create avideo using their editor not windows. May be tomorrow now as Im hungry and need to design a completely new food plan.

How do I deternine the amino acid content and type of a food ?????


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> On a side note I still cant find why the video wont work so Im loading the files up onto youtube and will create avideo using their editor not windows. May be tomorrow now as Im hungry and need to design a completely new food plan.
> 
> *How do I deternine the amino acid content and type of a food *?????


it's not something you need to worry about really. the reason i brought amino acids into this is because i was asked why not to count protein from bread, and i said "i THINK it's because bread protein has low amino acid count"

lBUT i always say further expand your knowledge so if you want to...look up which foods are high in essential amino acids (i think there are 8 of them, glutamine, leuicine etc) and make sure you have a mixture throughout your week  job done!

for me steak twice a week and eggs 10+ times a week does me lol. sometimes i supplement with bcaas when i know i havent had any eggs in a day or two


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Photo Credit 4 eggs image by timur1970 from Fotolia.com

Amino acids are the chemical units that constitute protein. While the human body can manufacture most amino acids on its own, it cannot synthesize certain amino acids in sufficient amounts to meet the body's needs. Such amino acids are called "essential amino acids" because it is crucial that the body acquires them through dietary sources. A deficiency in essential amino acids can result in numerous health problems from indigestion to stunted growth to infertility.

Eggs

Eggs are considered a complete protein, which means they contain all the protein the body needs, including each of the nine essential amino acids. According to the National Egg Coordinator Committee, one large egg contains 6.3 g of protein, which amounts to about 10 percent of the daily recommended allowance of protein for an adult. The NECC also reports that the quality of egg protein is so high that scientists use the egg as a baseline to measure the quality of protein in other foods.

Sponsored Links

Myprotein.com® The Home of Sports Nutrition. Big Savings on Over 300 Products! Myprotein.com/Official-Site

Meat

Animal meats such as beef, pork, chicken and turkey are complete proteins. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, a 3-oz piece of meat contains approximately 21 g of high-quality protein. However, even though you'll get all the essential amino acids you need from meat, the CDC recommends that you select the leanest cuts of red meat or stick with poultry to avoid consuming too much saturated fat along with the protein.

Soybeans

Soybeans are the only plants considered a complete protein. Tofu, edamame, soy nut, miso or even soy milk are all good sources of the nine essential amino acids--and have the added benefit of being low-fat. Recent research has indicated that sometimes soy in the diet may be harmful, however. MayoClinic.com notes that soy may affect the thyroid hormone levels in infants and may stimulate tumor growth in patients with hormone-sensitive cancers due to its estrogen-like properties.

Quinoa

Quinoa is a seed rich essential amino acids. According to World's Healthiest Foods, it is the perfect source of protein for vegans as, not only is it a complete protein, it is packed with the essential amino acid Lysine, which is fundamental to tissue development and repair. One cup of cooked quinoa contains 9 g of protein.

Sponsored Links

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/249606-foods-high-in-essential-amino-acids/#ixzz2IYgA9p3j

Just a starting point for research.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice vid, a few things I'd point out.

1. Your doing pull ups not chins which IMO is far more impressive, a lot harder exercise to do.

2. The bent rows, from the instructional vids I've seen, I was under the impression that these were suppose to pulled upto your lower rib cage? Maybe this is another variation I don't know, just an observation.

3. The bar curls. I know as well as anyone after a back workout how fried your arms are before you even start a Bicep workout but towards the end there was alot of momentum going on, perhaps that arm blaster would sort this? But I'm nitpicking, that was probably your last set and your arms were screaming at you and the cameras on you.....

Anyway all in all looked a great workout, and for the 2nd time I love the look of your gym! Spit and sawdust over shiny machines anyday for me


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Man my head hurts from all the diet talk! Just when I thought I was getting to grips with things it all changes again.

Plenty volume on that workout you posted, makes me feel like I am hardly doing anything on the stronglifts routine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to watch the vid yet mate, I'm just digesting the diet info that stacked up last night...to some degree it makes sense in other ways it seems to confuse matters slightly, still not wanting to kick off something I clearly don't understand 100% I shall leave it there.

Any way have a good day.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good vid mate, good to see the pain in your face, is it just me, but the more pain I put myself through in the gym, the more I enjoy seeing other suffer it?! Lol

Good workout!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice vid, a few things I'd point out.
> 
> 1. Your doing pull ups not chins which IMO is far more impressive, a lot harder exercise to do.
> 
> ...


Have a look on youtube for dorian yates showing bent over rows. I think i put a link in one of the journals. Cant look at work but will find it later. The movement is called "Yates Row".

On the curls my arms were on fire and a bit of wobble on the last few is ok in my books.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> *Man my head hurts from all the diet talk! Just when I thought I was getting to grips with things it all changes again.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


you will NEVER stop learning about nurition and the digestive system & how it all works...plus training..."he knows knows much, knows not" it's so true really

even the most elite athletes are still learning


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have a look on youtube for dorian yates showing bent over rows. I think i put a link in one of the journals. Cant look at work but will find it later. The movement is called "Yates Row".
> 
> *On the curls my arms were on fire and a bit of wobble on the last few is ok in my books*.


of course it's down to personal preference, how your body is responding to this type of training

but i counted 4 of those 10 reps you done. when doing barbell curls myself i'm standing with feet at shoulder width, toes slightly pointing out, knees slightly bent, whole body is TIGHT and i contract my core as i pull the bar towards me. my back doesn't move, zero momentum etc. pure power and if i'm failing i do NOT attempt another rep. it has worked for me just giving my 2 penneth worth mate!

all in all good workout btw, i wonder how many pullups i can do now as i only do chins


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I normally lean against the corner of the smith machine when curling to keep me straight but I couldn't find anywhere to but the camera so had to go where I could film. Be it 4 good reps or 10 they did the trick as my biceps are sore today. I'm sure I heard Arnie say that as long as 80% of your set is good then a little cheat on the final few reps of the last set won't hurt. Iv seen a video of bigjim curling and he swings a little and he's a monster of a man with a very impressive body so it's not just me. But I will say my form is usually better when propped against something.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's diet

Calories 3250

Carbs 304g

Fats 112g

Protein 211g following deduction for non protein bases foods. Was 233g.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff again mate, it seems i have missed quite a bit of diet talk to!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a lively night last night for sure. We even got the big boys involved. It's all part of our learning curve.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds good, i've got a nutrition exam in a couple of weeks so it can be my 'revision'!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You should pop in more often as we are all in need of nutrition advice after yesterday.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@Si Train being a man of nutrition what's your take on not counting protein from every source?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of only counting certain macros from certain sources, i count everything that enters my mouth regardless, but saying that i use myfitnesspal so its very easy and convenient to do it that way, However i always try to get the bulk of my macros from the right sources if you get my drift. Like protein will come form meat fish milk + whey and carbs will come from oats pasta potatoes etc.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I normally lean against the corner of the smith machine when curling to keep me straight but I couldn't find anywhere to but the camera so had to go where I could film. Be it 4 good reps or 10 they did the trick as my biceps are sore today. I'm sure I heard* Arnie say that *as long as 80% of your set is good then a little cheat on the final few reps of the last set won't hurt. Iv seen a video of *bigjim curling and he swings a little *and he's a monster of a man with a very impressive body so it's not just me. But I will say my form is usually better when propped against something.


both of these men inject a lot of hormones into their bodys to cope with extra stress - bare that in mind

do not compare yourself with these giants mate...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Sounds good, i've got a nutrition exam in a couple of weeks so it can be my 'revision'!


tell me whats your course title mate? i had originally been interested in nutrition course but opted for sports science as we do nutrition as part of the course in our 2nd year (next year)

it would be interesting to hear your input on some matters too having it freshly in your head!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Remember on biceps that the eccentric part of the movement is the most important so if you have to cheat do it on the way up and control the way down.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

DigIt said:


> tell me whats your course title mate? i had originally been interested in nutrition course but opted for sports science as we do nutrition as part of the course in our 2nd year (next year)
> 
> it would be interesting to hear your input on some matters too having it freshly in your head!


Im doing a pt course with the training room and the nutrition exam is the last written exam, it's nothing that advanced but i would like to go more into it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are struggling to find something to lean against for doing curls then a bench set slightly higher than you would have it for incline benching could be a substitute. Hang your arms straight down so your elbows are actually behind your body and curl from there. Harder to swing and puts a nice strech on the bicep at the bottom of the movement.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ brilliant exercise!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Stole it off my brother, he was training when I was over at his on saturday and used them to finish his workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do normally have a back support but as said I couldn't film in my normal position. In not sure but I think (I will check) that the weight was lowered under control. In a way is the rocking only the same as having a spotter assist you past a sticking point. I know there is risk of back injury but as I said this is not how I normally do the exercise. The form on the hammer curl is far closer to what I would normally do on bb curl.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do normally have a back support but as said I couldn't film in my normal position. In not sure but I think (I will check) that the weight was lowered under control. In a way is the rocking only the same as having a spotter assist you past a sticking point. I know there is risk of back injury but as I said this is not how I normally do the exercise. The form on the hammer curl is far closer to what I would normally do on bb curl.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it's Tuesday again and that's and one thing LEGS. Had a very pleasing session today and it feels like things are starting to come together.

Workout

Squat

40x8

60x8

80x8

100x4

Leg press

100x10

140x10

180x8

200x4

Leg ext

No9x15

No9x8 forgot to move the pin down

No8x10

Leg curl

65x10

60x10

55x10

SLDL

105x5

100x5

95x5

Seated calf

20x20

30x12

40x8 pure pain!

Also weighed myself and I'm finally moving up, only gained 1lb but I'm happy. That takes me up to 12 stone 2.5 pounds.

I'm a happy man. :bounce:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Shifting some serious weight in that session mate, 100kg squat is my main target just now.

Weight gain is also good, things look like they are moving steadily.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd have to say I'm happy with most aspects of my training apart from my shoulders. I just dont feel they are being worked enough as they are trained after chest which is very taxing on the system. I have been toying with the idea of having a seperate shoulder day but I dont know if it would be too much for my recovery. Also I dont know if I could find the extra time as things can be a little hectic at home. Ill stick to my programme for now and see what happens over time.

My squats are building back up slowly but I lost a lot of strength when I lost weight, I also stupidly stopped doing squats for about 6 months. I was still doing leg press but I dont think that the leg press comes close to squats for development and pure strength. I had to start very light and build back up and I still have a way to go but Im getting closer week by week.

It was nice in the gym today as when I finished my final set of leg press one of the lads came over and said "when are you going to add some weight" I replied "Im still getting back into training" and he said he was only joking and the weight was very impressive. A nice little boost.

Anyway enough of by rambling..


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Always nice when getting comments like that in the gym.

What about alternating the order you do chest and shoulders from workout to workout? Hit shoulders first 1 week then hit chest first the next week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing my self, either that or do one chest then one shoulder. So it would look something like flat bench, ohp, inc bench, seated sh press, inc flys, side raise. There are many options to try.

Diet today has been good again although I did have a slice of birthday cake, only so I didnt seem to be rude :whistling:

Calories 3171

Carbs 266g

Protein 217g deducting 42g from non protein sources, was 259g.

Fat 117g no adjustment as yet as I need to work on this.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like a idea worth trying mate, if you keep training a weak bodypart secondary then it's always going to be lagging behind everything else. The more I think about it the more I think it would be a better idea to start on shoulders to bring them up. Can always do flyes for chest if you feel it's not getting hit well enough.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The thing is I see my chest as my weakest area, my upper chest in particular. My shoulders seem to grow well but they need to be worked hard and after chest I just dont have the umph. I may be worrying needlessly and the work Im doing may be enough but Im used to beasting my shoulders. I will try a few things out and see what happens.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah ok I must have picked you up wrong mate I thought you meant your shoulders were your weakest area.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good leg workout, 100kg squat is what I'm going for tomorrow!

I always struggled with shoulders when I done my split routine, and ended up giving them there own day.

Now I'm doing 2 upper workouts a week I only hit them directly once each session but I'm finding with all the extra dips and benching that there doing fine


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout there mate! Is hat the proper leg press machine or the one with the pin?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The thing is I see my chest as my weakest area, my upper chest in particular. My shoulders seem to grow well but they need to be worked hard and after chest I just dont have the umph. I may be worrying needlessly and the work Im doing may be enough but Im used to beasting my shoulders. I will try a few things out and see what happens.


the powrtlifting style as opposed to traditional style bench press i find hits your chest a LOT more than shoulders, in fact very little delt involvement. i posted a video of dave tate explaining it before if you fancy a gander mate just type in youtube dave tate / you think you can bench


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great workout there mate! Is hat the proper leg press machine or the one with the pin?




This type of leg press only a lot older and rusty.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> the powrtlifting style as opposed to traditional style bench press i find hits your chest a LOT more than shoulders, in fact very little delt involvement. i posted a video of dave tate explaining it before if you fancy a gander mate just type in youtube dave tate / you think you can bench


I think Iv seen the video you are talking about. Very interesting video.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think Iv seen the video you are talking about. Very interesting video.


its funny how he just SLIGHTLY keeps his cool when explaining things


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hes is very passionate about people not being able to bench.

Speaking of bench its my push day tomorrow and with a little luck my training guy will be there again. If not I will still try and use the techniques he showed me but with less weight to allow me to get to grips with the form. Also there is no way I would try heavy benching on my own as I have no desire to be trapped under 100kg of steel.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Hes is very passionate about people not being able to bench.
> 
> Speaking of bench its my push day tomorrow and with a little luck my training guy will be there again. If not I will still try and use the techniques he showed me but with less weight to allow me to get to grips with the form. Also there is no way I would try heavy benching on my own as I have no desire to be trapped under 100kg of steel.


Looking forward to the update mate... You done with the video log for now?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have no desire to be trapped under 100kg of steel.


That's a thought that doesn't fill me with joy either!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I have offered to help here lads...generous offer it was too.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What was that mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Video log done for now as it takes too long to upload meaning less time to chat rubbish on here.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What was that mate?


Re: getting stuck on under the bar on the bench press.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Re: getting stuck on under the bar on the bench press.


nothing more embarrassing in a gym setting lol, i done it at home a couple times but with 60kg or less so i just rolled it from my chest dwon to my quads and deadlifted that ****er

can you guys not tell if you're going to fail the next rep on bench? i train at 5rm for 3 sets and when i KNOW i can't squeeze one out (without a spotter) i ewill just re rack the bar...


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good man that's the best you will start to shift some serious weight on that!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Good man that's the best you will start to shift some serious weight on that!


Once I add another 100k Ill be happy. Might need some knee straps though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well today was the worst session of the year. I gave it 100% but nothing really seemed to work out quite as I planned. I started with the flat bench using the technique I was shown last week and the warm up sets went well but when I got to the original working weight of 80kg I did 1 rep and it aqll felt wrong so I dropped the weight down to 70kg and worked with that. This is a little frustrating as I could easily do this weight using my old technique but I stuck to what Id been shown and tried to nail the form as I know in the long run I will pass my previous lifts if I just stick with it.

I then moved onto OHP wich felt ok but I still struggled on a very easy weight which was annoying. The incline DB press was also poor but after that things did pick up a little but Im still not happy with where I am currently. My back and legs seem to be doing well but chest and shoulders are not plating ball.

Workout

Flat bench

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 3

OHP

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

Inc DB Press

25kg x 5 too heavy

20kg x 10

20kg x 6

17kg x 8

Seated DB shoulder press

15kg x 8

12kg x 8

10kg x 9 slowed these right down and they felt good

Inc cable flys

no3 x 8

no2 x 7

no1 x 9

1 arm cable raise behind back

no2 x 7

no1 x 10

no1 x 7 went really slow on the negative of sets 2 and 3 and shoulder were burning.

Skull crushers - highlight of the day

30kg x 9 +4 reps

24kg x 11 +3 reps

18kg x 12 +1 rep

Cable tri ext

no2 x 12

no1.5 x 10

no 1 x 40 way too light, stopped when I got board of doing them.

Not a good session, Im not a happy man


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes it just doesn't go to plan mate, don't worry about it, next week you'll probably have a storming session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> sometimes it just doesn't go to plan mate, don't worry about it, next week you'll probably have a storming session


I hope so because today was just sh1t. But on the bright side todays diet has been fairly good so at least one positive.

Diet

Calories 3220

Carbs 309g

Protein 234g

Fat 98g

I hope my weight stalls so I can eat more as even on 3200 cals I feel like Im on a diet, but slowly does it. I dont want to rush into upping the calories and get too fat. Iv made that mistake in the past so dont want a repeat it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it just keep an eye on the mirror and take it slowly, macros are looking good. What's your aim with weight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to get to 14 stone but at this rate its going to take a very very long time. Iv been up to 13 stone 10 pounds but at that weight my bodyfat was about 25. I would be happy to get to 13 stone at my current body fat level by the end of the year. Only 11 pounds to go.....at a pound a month I should get there if Im consistant with my diet and training.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's cool, maybe I'll meet you on the way down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ill see you at 13 stone for christmas.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers lifted mate, you said that your shoulders were burning to me that is job done. You have worked the muscle and that's basically what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry about your off session, yesterday. I'm sure it'll just be a one off, or maybe it's just getting used to the new way of benching. I know if I change any equipment or style off lifting, it throws me off for a session or two. I'm sure you'll be back to form next sesh!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not too stressed about it now, it will take a while to build up the bench but I had to do the same with my legs after a sports injury and they seem to be doing alright now. Ill just take it slow and steady.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I hope so because today was just sh1t. But on the bright side todays diet has been fairly good so at least one positive.
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...


Did the weight stall or have you made gains this week?

Training day for you today isn't it?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I weighed myself on Tuesday I was 12st 3 which is 1lb up. I will weigh myself again this Tuesday and see where I am. The weight increase came after increasing to 3200 so that's where I'll stay for now until I stop gaining.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1lb a week is a nice gain, I was gaining 1-1.5lb a week on 3500 when I bulked


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm looking for 0.5 a week but I don't think it's possible to be that accurate but I'm happy with 1 lb this week. I got a goal of 13 stone this year but I want to try and maintain a fairly low fat level.

For the next month I going to give 8 to 12 reps for upper body and 12 plus for lower body a try. I will have to reduce my working sets to 2 but I just want to give it a try. Iv got nothing to loose and it may suit me. I won't know if I don't try.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to change things up from time to time, see what results you get.

And yeah the slowly slowly approach to diet seems best option, have you ever watched any of layne nortons blogs, the natural bodybuilder, he has some good things to say about diet and training.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv never seen the blogs but I will have a look tonight when I have some free time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's diet has been reasonable and iv managed to hit my targets.

Calories 3190

Carbs 327g

Protein 219g

Fat 107g

Just a brief outline of the plan for the coming month. As iv been going fairly heavy this month starting from tomorrow I will be changing my training slightly. I will be reducing the weight and sets but increasing my rep ranges. for upper body I will be aiming for 8 to 12 reps and lower body will be 12 to 15 reps. For my sets I will preform 2 warm up sets which will stop short of failure followed by one all out working set where failure will come between the chosen rep ranges. Once I go beyond my chosen upper rep limit I will add weight.

My diet macro split will stay the same and I will increase calories as required.

So there's the plan lets see how it pans out.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Today's diet has been reasonable and iv managed to hit my targets.
> 
> Calories 3190
> 
> ...


Sounds like a well thought out plan of attack. All the best


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Be interested to see how you get on with the change up in routine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to 15 rep sets of squats, my legs will be screaming after squats and leg press.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you sticking to the same ppl split?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Are you sticking to the same ppl split?


I will be sticking with the PPL for now as I dont think I could go to a 4 day split. Ihardly see my wife as it is so I dont want to looses another evening. Family first.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv gained a little bodyfat this week but Im still under where I started so no need to worry just yet. Most body parts have shown some improvement which is a good sign. I think the fat is due to a few too many little treats over the last week or so. I need to cut these out and replace them with more nutritious food options. Other than that Im fairly happy with where I am and with the change in training style I may stimulate some more groth.

I will be doing my pull workout later this morning so will report back later.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've stocked up on quark, what was your trick with the whey? Freeze it or something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I've stocked up on quark, what was your trick with the whey? Freeze it or something?


Mix a scoop of whey with the quark and then put the bowl in the freezer for a while. It turns into an icecream type thing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I shall try this later, a nice 56g of protein too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back session completed and it felt a little strange to be going lighter and only doing one working set. It did allow me time to have a go at a few new exercises and have a little play with the equipment.

Workout

5 mins on rowing machine.

Gravatron pull ups.

no10 x 12

no 14 x 12

no 13 x 11

Bent row

40kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

V bar pull down

30kg x 12

45kg x 10

Cable row

30kg x 12

50kg x 12

Plate loaded pull down

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 8

Seated hammer pull

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

Shrugs

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

Curl

12kg x 12

18kg x 12

24kg x 8

Incline DB curl

5kg x 10

5kg x 9

Looks like a lot but all done in an hour. On some exercises I only did one warm up set to reduce time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Examples of plate loaded row and pulldown machines. Not exactly the models I used but almost the same.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How did you feel after that workout mate? Did you still feel like you did something with the lower weight?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> How did you feel after that workout mate? Did you still feel like you did something with the lower weight?


Its difficult to say as I never really feel my back workouts. Its very rare for my lats to hurt during or after a back work out. The big test will be leg day.

After watching the Layne Norton video Im thinking of going back onto my 4 day split but I need to sort out the routine and plan it a little. If I do change I will go to a push / pull workout as Im not a fan of the upper / lower split. I will have a think tonight and see what I can come up with. I will get you guys to look my plan over before I start, that way if it doesnt work I can blame you.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a good shout mate, I'm changing mine slightly too as I'm doing strength and hypertrophy in the same workout and the heavier it gets the workout is suffering near the end.

Be interesting to see what you come up with


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will have a look at my training log book and see exactlywhat I was doing last year. I was thinking of training 3 time a week so the routine would be something like :

Week 1

Mon - heavy pull,

Wed - heavy push,

Fri - light pull,

Week 2

Mon - light push,

Wed - start cycle again

I just need to decide exactly how I will structure the training and exercises. I am thinking I will have four different workouts, heavy push, light push, heavy pull and light pull. For each large body part I will choose two exercises and for the smaller body parts, biceps, triceps, calf and forarm I will do just one exercise.

As for sets I need to have a think, I may increase the sets for each cycle to a max of 4 working sets, so cycle one will be 2 working sets, cycle two would be 3 working sets and cycle three would be four sets, cycle 4 will be back to the start again with two sets. This way every few weeks I will have a kind of deload cycle.

Im still in the planning phase at the moment but I have the rough outline in my mind. Still needs a lot of work but I want to get it right before I start.

Any ideas are welcome.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are legs in the push routine then?

I like the layout of this


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like you have all the bases covered mate. Look forward to seeing the breakdown you come up with.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With a little help from T-Nation and a few ideas from DC Training I have divided the body into push and pull movements. By performing one exercise per session for each of the muscle groups each body part will be trained twice every 8 days. The body part breakdown will be:

Pull

Back, Bicep, Rear Delt / Traps, Foreaarms and Hamstrings.

Push

Chest, Triceps, Quads, Lateral and Medial Delts and Calves.

For back I have further sub divided into back width and back thickness.

For each body part I have listed my top three exercises which will form the basis of my workouts.

Back Width

Pull-ups, Pull-downs, Assisted Pull-ups

Back Thickness

Bent Row, One Arm Bent Row, Deadlifts

Biceps

Barbell Curl, Alt DB Curl, Preacher Curl

Forearm

Wrist Curl, DB Hammer Curl, Rope Hammer Curl

Rear Delt / Teaps

Face Pulls, Upright Row, Shrugs

Hamstrings

Good Mornings, SLDL, Lying Leg Curl

Chest

Flat Bench, Inc Bench, Dips

Triceps

Skull Crushers, CGBP, Cable Ext

Quads

Squats, Leg Press, Lunges

Delts

Military Press, Seated DB Press, Side Lateral Raise

Calf

Seated Calf, Standing Calf, Leg Press Calf.

I won't perform the exercises in the above order. And I will create 6 different workouts. I'm thinking one heavy workout, one light workout and one rest pause workout. This will keep things interesting and be very challanging. Just need to drawer up the programme and print it out.

Hope this all makes sence.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's diet has been fairly good again, calories a little low but not too bad. Iv started to include my sugar content into my records.

Calories 3125

Carbs 296g. Sugar 28g

Protein 215g

Fat 121g ( a little high )


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks very well thought out, though maybe a little complex for me.

Are you looking to gain size, strength, or a mix?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im looking for size and strength from the programme. It does look far more complicated than it is. This should keep me going for aprox 20 weeks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellently devised certainly more than enough to keep you interested.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That looks a well thought out plan, very detailed.

I'm gonna stick with my template but might swap out an exercise or 2 every 4 weeks or so just to cover all bases


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good, got everything in there, and plenty of variation to keep your body guessing.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been thinking and I may swap a few exercises but most of the programme will be the same. Im training tonight but wont start the programme until sunday. I will just do a feel session for the first two workout to get an idea of weight.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What rep ranges will you be implementing?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy workouts will be 3x5 and 4x3, light will be 2x8/12 ramping up to 4x8/12. Smaller muscles will stay at 3x8/10.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Today's diet has been fairly good again, calories a little low but not too bad. Iv started to include my sugar content into my records.
> 
> Calories 3125
> 
> ...


I've never looked at my sugar intake, any ideas what the recommended is?

Or just low as poss?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> I've never looked at my sugar intake, any ideas what the recommended is?
> 
> Or just low as poss?


just steer clear of simple (refined) sugars. Remember all carbs are sugars


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You have been busy haven't you. Looks well thought out mate, I still haven't managed to come up with a plan yet. Work getting in the way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trial push workout completed, went light as I was looking to find where my 12 rep max was for each exercise. I just kept doing sets of 12 until I couldn't finish all 12 reps. Iv certainly lost some strength in the higher rep ranges. Nice short workout over and fine in 45 mins.

Workout

Squat

40 x 12

50 x 12

60 x 12

70 x10

Seated Calf

15 x 20

20 x 15

25 x 12

30 x 11

Flat Bench

30 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 12

60 x 12

70 x 3

Smith Shoulder Press

25 x 12

27 x 12

30 x 8

Skull Crushers

18 x 12

24 x 12

30 x 9

Standing Abdominal Crunches

No6 x 30

No7 x 25

No8 x 20

All done in 45 mins.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> just steer clear of simple (refined) sugars. Remember all carbs are sugars


I just go by what the food labels say, they normally show carbs and sugars. I try and keep the simple sugars down as low as possible.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> You have been busy haven't you. Looks well thought out mate, I still haven't managed to come up with a plan yet. Work getting in the way.


My work finishes at 4.30 on the dot, no call outs, no over time just straight 8.30 to 4.30 mon to fri. Once kids are in bed at 8.00 pm the evening is mine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet today has been on track again.

Calories 3184

Carbs 287g

Sugar 45g

Protein 242g

Fat 111g

Diet seems to be working as body weight has increased by 1lb again this week so iv now reached the dizzy heights of 12 stone 3.5 pounds.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What I would do to go back to a monday to friday job with sensible hours. Maybe once I get the mortgage paid off!

Well done on the consistancy with your diet mate, and progress is progress. Don't want to put on too much too quickly and end up a chubba.small consistant gains is the best way to go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think one pound a week is on the upper end of the weight gain scale, I was looking for two pounds a month but after so long without any move I'm happy to be progressing at last.

I have introduced a little change to my diet today, only a minor thing but it may help. On my workout days I have removed my carbs from breakfast and added them into my pre and post workout meals. I still have my post workout shake but add the additional carbs to the meal after that. On non workout days I will have my morning carbs as usual and my overall calories will be the same every day.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Trial push workout completed, went light as I was looking to find where my 12 rep max was for each exercise. I just kept doing sets of 12 until I couldn't finish all 12 reps. Iv certainly lost some strength in the higher rep ranges. Nice short workout over and fine in 45 mins.
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


That's impressive, there's no way I could fit all that in to 45mins, you must really be going some!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to admire the skulls mate....in fact I admire anyone doing them but especially 30s


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I have to admire the skulls mate....in fact I admire anyone doing them but especially 30s


They are done with a barbell not two 30kg dumbells.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Although I didnt take any of me sets to failure my legs and chest are still a little sore today, nothing major but I can feel them. With some luck I will get down the gym tonight for pull which means the return of full deadlifts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's good you're feeling you have worked, I actually miss that feeling on a monday after I have had the 2 days off over the weekend. Doesn't feel right not having a little muscles been worked sensation now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy those deads mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back workout done and let me tell you this sets of 12 is bloody hard work. I couldnt finish everthing I wanted to because I had nothing left to give. An hour of pure pain.

Workout

Deadligts

60 x 12

70 x 12

90 x 12

100 x 12

110 x 8

Pulldown

25 x 12

30 x 12

35 x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12

One arm DB bent row

20 x 12

22 x 12

25 x 12

27 x 12

Seated DB curl

5 x 12

7 x 12

10 x 12

12 x 6

And that was me done, well and truly.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice workout, very intense


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

[email protected] hell im not surprised mate. I think the deads alone would have cooked me at the moment. Excellent effort.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did plan on doing some hamstrings and forearm work but after that lot I really was out on my feet. I only did seated curls because I was too knackered to stand up and curl. I must admit I really enjoyed today's workout, the high rep push seemed fairly easy but today was far from that. As for hamstrings and firearms I'm sure the deads took care of them quite nicely.

I need a shower but can't be bothered moving, not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> [email protected] hell im not surprised mate. I think the deads alone would have cooked me at the moment. Excellent effort.


I did try for a 2x body weight single after the final working set but couldn't even move the bar so I gave up. Maybe next time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you planning on any structured increases or just get the sets nailed first?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good workout, high rep deads are truly horrible! Good weight on them, too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Are you planning on any structured increases or just get the sets nailed first?


The workout system has been designed where I do the heavyset working set first and then reduce weights on the subsequent sets to maintain the same number of reps. Once I hit the maximum number of reps on the first working set I will add weight on the next workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good workout, high rep deads are truly horrible! Good weight on them, too!


I just love deadlifts, heavy weight / low reps or light weight / high reps its all good in my books. I'd say they were my number one exercise.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

High rep deads are a killer no wonder you was knackered after, I did similar weight deads to you today and even though I had a bit more to give I doubt I would have pulled the 100 for 12, good effort.

Does that workout change your plans for your pull routine now? Or just hoping to build up to all the stuff you had planned?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The session was more to get a feel for the exercises at the higher reps. I may have to reduce the number of working sets on the high rep day but I will have to see how it goes.

My back is really sore today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I needn't have worried about not doing my hamstrings or traps as they are feeling well worked today. I will have to rework my programme as I see no reason to train hamstrings, rear delts and traps on the same workout as deadlifts. Also I think the volume on the higher rep days may be too high. I think 3 sets of 12 will be enough. It's been good trying things out this week as iv seen some pit falls in my system.

No training tonight so I will rework my programme ready to start tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I needn't have worried about not doing my hamstrings or traps as they are feeling well worked today. I will have to rework my programme as I see no reason to train hamstrings, rear delts and traps on the same workout as deadlifts. Also I think the volume on the higher rep days may be too high. I think 3 sets of 12 will be enough. It's been good trying things out this week as iv seen some pit falls in my system.
> 
> No training tonight so I will rework my programme ready to start tomorrow.


Good work mate, all trial and error and at least it will be tailored to your needs and abilities.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I needn't have worried about not doing my hamstrings or traps as they are feeling well worked today. I will have to rework my programme as I see no reason to train hamstrings, rear delts and traps on the same workout as deadlifts. Also I think the volume on the higher rep days may be too high. I think 3 sets of 12 will be enough. It's been good trying things out this week as iv seen some pit falls in my system.
> 
> No training tonight so I will rework my programme ready to start tomorrow.


I agree except rear delts, these can become undeveloped without direct training.

I dont know what yours are like but I had problems with my rotator cuff about 4/5 months ago, started doing rear delts and RC work and it helped

Front delts get worked on alot of exercises and lead to imbalances.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I agree except rear delts, these can become undeveloped without direct training.
> 
> I dont know what yours are like but I had problems with my rotator cuff about 4/5 months ago, started doing rear delts and RC work and it helped
> 
> Front delts get worked on alot of exercises and lead to imbalances.


Only thing I do direct are the delts, face pulls light for shoulder health, step the plates us to work the rears more.

Cuffs never felt better....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be doing rear delt work on my hypertrophy and dc days but on the power day with deadlifts and 1 arm bent row I think the rear delts will get worked. My shoulders do react well to training and I will be using face pulls and rear delt cables which both hit the rear delt very well so in some way my rear delts will be worked on every pull session. If on the power days I have enough time or if I feel I have the energy I can always through in a few sets of db rear delt flys.

I will have my first power push session tomorrow so I will know how taxing the workout will be and what my energy is like after. For the first few weeks I will just be getting into the swing of things and may have to adjust weights to suit so this period will be trial and error after the first run through I will be in a better position to make any changes.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good, if you got that stuff in that you say then I'd say your good to go!

What day you doing dragon flags?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Sounds good, if you got that stuff in that you say then I'd say your good to go!
> 
> What day you doing dragon flags?


Just finished my last set of 25 so that's 100 reps completed for today.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just finished my last set of 25 so that's 100 reps completed for today.


Good luck getting out of bed in the morning


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think I could do 1 of those crazy dragon flags let alone 100.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They are hard but are doable, saying that my upper abs have been in bits since yesterday, sneezing is a world of pain.

More core tomorrow after legs!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my first power session tonight and I'm just sat here feeling sleepy. May be due to having to do a bit at work today, I'm sure ill be fine once iv warmed up. Heavy push tonight, will report later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First heavy push session complete and it went fairly well. I will need to adjust some weights for the next session but in the hole not too bad. The only thing I will alter next time is to change plate loaded chest press for DB inc press as on every single rep I banged my elbow on the support frame and it was bloody annoying.

Workout - not including warm ups

Squat

100 x 5

95 x 5

90 x 5

Seated Calf

50 x 5

45 x 5

40 x 5

Plate Loaded Chest Press

90 x 4

85 x 5

80 x 4

Plate loaded Shoulder Press

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 4

Machine Close Grip Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

40 x 5

The idea was to reduce the weight and hit 5 reps on every set but some weights were either too heavy or too light. I'm happy with the squats and shoulder press just a shame about the chest press.

I also finished the session with 4 negative dragon flags, there was no way I could do a full rep so had to cheat to get up and lower very slowly until I couldn't control the fall. Something to work on. Ill try and do a set if 5 after every workout to build up to a full rep. Bloody @faultline and his silly exercises....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

don't worry about the odd reps, you will have learnt lots from the session, you've got some good numbers and should move up well from there


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good first power push workout there pal.

I cheated on nearly everyone of my dragon flags tonight, doing them with sore abs already wasn't a good idea...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid foundation....that's some big numbers for the chest press, full reps or not.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Solid foundation....that's some big numbers for the chest press, full reps or not.


For chest I used a plate loaded machine so the weights are a little misleading but they were all full reps with a pause at the top and bottom and a slow negative. I didn't lock out at the top to keep tension on the muscle.

I'm quite happy with the workout but know I can add weight on most exercises but I'm not rushing just to chase the numbers. Looking forward to my next workout now, heavy pull.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy pull session completed and because I had to train late I was forced to use an alternative gym. Set me back £6.40, I nearly cried when the girl at the counter told me. I wouldn't mind but I was only in there for 50 mins. Anyway onto the workout which was a kind of feeler session again to get the correct weights, some were too heavy and some too light so next session will be better. Again tried for sets of five reducing weight each set where required.

Workout

Deadlift

130 x 2

120 x 5

110 x 10

115 x 5

Pull ups

Body x 4.5

-22 x 5

-30 x 8

One arm bent row with DBell

40 x 5

38 x 5

36 x 5

Face pulls

10 x 12

12 x 12

15 x 12

Bb curl

35 x 8

35 x 8

35 x 5

Wrist curls

15 x 15

20 x 17

25 x 9

Dragon things

5 x negatives.

I will update measurements later.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You love the dragon things 

£6.40 is expensive, our local expensive gym is £5 a sesh so it musta been one of those health clubs surely?

Decent looking workout though, reps will obviously look more consistent next time now you know the weight you need.

Was that your 2nd deadlift session this week?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in matey.... Great taster


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is a nice gym but full of young kids who havent got a clue what they are doing and hogging the equipment. I used to be a member and it was only £26 a month so £6.40 does seem very steep but I wanted to train so I had to pay, I will need to do the same next week so I will have spent more on 2 sessions at thet gym than it costs me for a month at my gym.

Your right it is my second deadlift session in 5 days but this one was lower reps and there will be no deads for 2 weeks now.

Did you spot the face pull, put those in just for you. 

Iv input todays measurements and over the last month there has been some pleasing improvements, chest and thigh have both grown by half an inch and arms have gone up a quarter of an inch whilst bodyfat has remainied the same.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh I'm not up on face pulls as I have no cables, are they for rear delts?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The face pulls hit the rear delts and upper traps really well. Iv tried reverse DB flys for rear delts but never felt them but the face pulls did the trick.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good stuff, I'll start them when I eventually get my cage, flys don't do much for me either


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Resistance band pulls will do the job just as well... Like I've said before my shoulder here feels the best it's been in a long time.

Re: measurements. If anything mate consistency is clearly working for you :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Consistantly hitting my diet targets and training well seems to be the way forward. I would say of the two though diet is the most important, my training has changed and Iv done a bit of everything so far this year but my diet has always remained my number one priority. I dont eat 100% clean all of the time but a little cheat once in a while keeps me from going crazy, at the end of the day this is only a hobby for me so a little flexability is required. As long as there are more clean meals than cheats its all good, I am bulking after all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Here here


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What is one these dragon things i keep seeing?

Good workouts by the way, some good numbers!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> What is one these dragon things i keep seeing?
> 
> Good workouts by the way, some good numbers!


Lol google em or YouTube them mate... Hurt like hell for days


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> What is one these dragon things i keep seeing?
> 
> Good workouts by the way, some good numbers!


They are called dragon flags and are a core exercise from hell. I haven't managed to do a full rep yet, just the neg section is enough to leave me in a mess on the floor.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

They look quite evil...... can't wait to try them!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> They look quite evil...... can't wait to try them!


Brilliant


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> They look quite evil...... can't wait to try them!


Don't say you weren't warned...You will be hurting the next day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was searching for something earlier and one of the results brought me to your old journal.

I was having a scan through as it was a time before I "knew" you and I read that you used a distance coach called klach79 about last summertime?

I remember talking to him a few months back,and he was telling me about his service, (I actually went through my old messages and he mentions you lol) anyway are you still following any of his advice? The progress pics, I think it might have been may time?, were impressive, good fat loss.

Just wondering what his advice was like really as I was considering him last year but never took him up.

On that note I haven't seen him around for ages come to think of it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He's took down his profile and all of his posts are gone so I would assume he's no longer a member ??

The system I'm currently using is a slight variation of what he advises. With him i would train 4 times a week mon, tues heavy and thurs, fri light. This is almost what I'm doing now only iv added in 2 extra DC training sessions to keep thing interesting.

The progress pics were done with very little cardio, at most I would do 2 HIIT sessions which only lasted about 30 mins each. If you like I will private mail the diet and training stuff to have a look over.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah cheers mate would be interesting to see as I was interested at the time but never went for it, whatever it is it obviously works for you


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening mate, catching back up on things in here. Progress is going well I see.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tuesday weigh in and I'm up by 0.75lb to 12 stone 4.25lb. Looks like 3200 calories is just right for now.

Today was also my hypertrophy push day and what a fun day it was, if you enjoy pain and suffering. And we all do...

Weights were better for this session althought some were a little high but within the rep range, just.

Workout - target rep range 7/12

Leg press

200 x 8

180 x 8

160 x 8

Standing calf

No 13 x 12

No 12 x 11

No 11 x 8

Inc bench on smith mc

60 x 9

55 x 8

50 x 8

Seated ah press on smith mc

35 x 8

30 x 10

25 x 14

Side raise DB

5 x 12

5 x 12

Skulls

30 x 12

24 x 12

18 x 12

Dragon flags x 5 negatives

Hanging leg raise

X 10

X 6

All done...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice, would imagine you felt good after that


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Everything going to plan then, seems like your getting your numbers right too.

I done inclines yesterday 1st time in ages, my shoulders are in pieces today!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Progress pics so far this year.

First set of photos from the end of december last year.



Latest pics taken about half an hour ago.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> very nice, would imagine you felt good after that


Feel good mentally, totally destroyed physically. I think that for me the higher rep training days are more demanding. On heavy days the reps just stop and you know you wont get another but on high rep days you start to hurt but can still squeeze a few more aganising reps out. The last rep on the first working set of leg press was a little scary, took some getting up but went in the end, thank god.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats some good size on your legs, good bicep peaks also, well done!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like the top of your chest has filled out a bit and your legs have got even bigger. good work mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am currently only doing incline chest work as @flinty90 pointed out that my upper chest was a little weak, not in a bad way as he's a nice fella but on reflection I could see it was a weekness so have addressed the problem.

As for legs I just dont worry about them as they seem ok. I dont over train them and I think thats why the respond. Iv tried cutting down on training to failure with other body parts as it works for legs.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like your back's really come on in those pics!

And I agree, high reps are way more painful, especially on the legs.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I am currently only doing incline chest work as @flinty90 pointed out that my upper chest was a little weak, not in a bad way as he's a nice fella but on reflection I could see it was a weekness so have addressed the problem.
> 
> As for legs I just dont worry about them as they seem ok. I dont over train them and I think thats why the respond. Iv tried cutting down on training to failure with other body parts as it works for legs.


Have you ever tried the guillotine press?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Have you ever tried the guillotine press?


Iv never tried it, I assume its where you lower the bar to your neck ??

Is it better for upper chest development ??


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You are correct, yeah you lower rthe bar about the same level as you would on incline however perform it laying flat, it's not for everyone but when i tried it i really felt my upper chest contract, give it a try!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hypertrophy pull workout complete and I enjoyed the session. Wasn't overly happy with the bent row so I will lower the weight next time or may give the plate loaded rowing machine a try. As the gym was almost empty I made good use of the equipment and threw in a few super- sets.

Workout

Hammer grip pull down

50 x 12

47 x 11

45 x 9

Bent row

70 x 10 poor form

62 x 10 form was better but still not spot on

50 x 12 good form

40 x 15 good form

Reverse pec-dec super set with face pulls

4 x 20 / 10 x 20

6 x 10 / 15 x 20

5 x 10 / 20 x 20

Good mornings

12 x 15

18 x 15

25 x 15

Alt DB curl ss with alt leg curl

15 x 5 / 3 x 12

12 x 12 / 3 x 12

10 x 12 / 3 x 12

Hammer curl

15 x 9

12 x 9

10 x 12

A lot to fit into 1 hour but I did it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good work in an hour mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The super sets help and they also kept my heart rate up helping to burn a few cals. Not a heavy workout but it wasn't ment to be. Tonight was all about feeling the muscles work and getting the blood pumping into them. My hamstrings and biceps will be tender tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You must bloody sprint round that gym, mate! Lol Good work!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My rest periods are fairly short which keeps the workouts intence and gives me time to pack it all into fairly short sessions. I'm normally the bloke covered in sweat but I'm there to work. If you don't push yourself you won't get anywhere.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IN!

better late than never


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Intense workouts, that's what we like


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done packing all that into an hour. You are heaving up a fair weight with the rows mate, I haven't even looked at a 70kg row let alone attempt it. I struggle with form around 65kg.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice and intense workout, thats what i like to see!!

Intensity + volume = greatness


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> IN!
> 
> better late than never


Welcome. Feel free to chip in with any comments and advice.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Following tuesdays push session I am still walking like I need a poo. My calf muscles are so tight I cant hold my foot flat, they felt fine on wed but slowly over yesterday they had got worse. No training till sunday now so they have a few days to recover. Im not feeling any effects from last nights workout as yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure what's going on with my calf muscles, it's been 5 days now and they are still hurting like he'll. I don't think it's serious but could be a minor muscle strain as the pain is mostly at the top behind my knees. Both legs are sore but the right is worse. They do loosen up after a while when I walk but as soon as I sit down they stiffen up again.

I'm due to train tomorrow but if they are no better I will give legs a miss and just train chest, shoulders and tris.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not sure what's going on with my calf muscles, it's been 5 days now and they are still hurting like he'll. I don't think it's serious but could be a minor muscle strain as the pain is mostly at the top behind my knees. Both legs are sore but the right is worse. They do loosen up after a while when I walk but as soon as I sit down they stiffen up again.
> 
> I'm due to train tomorrow but if they are no better I will give legs a miss and just train chest, shoulders and tris.


Sensible head on mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You might be alright as long as you only work your upper legs, I did my lower session the day after I tore my calf at kick boxing. Probably wasn't very sensible though! Lol

Get a bit of oil on them and give them a good deep massage, should loosen them up a bit.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you calves hurt all the time or only when contacted / stretched?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

They are very tender to touch but only hurt when I'm standing. They have eased of a bit today but I have been in my feet since this morning.

I don't think it will hurt to miss one leg session and it will give me time to add in a few extra chest and shoulder exercises.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained push muscles today but left out legs as my calves are still a little sore. Today was a rest pause session where I do 3 sets in rapid succession. You pick a weight you can do 10 to 12 reps with and do as many reps as you can in good form then rest for 10 deep breaths then do the next set with the same weight and rest again for 10 breaths before doing your final set. Once the total number of reps for the combination of all 3 sets is 20 you add weight on the next session.

Workout

Inc DB bench - rest/pause

30kg x 11 far too heavy

25kg x 4

I will start with 25 kg DB's next time

Seated DB shoulder press - r/p

15kg x 20

Barbell front raise - straight sets not r/p

8kg x 12

12kg x 12

Inc DB flys - straight sets

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

Seated dipping machine - rest/pause

70kg x 31

All done in 40 mins including warm up and stretching.

I will update measurements later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rep base sounds like hard work mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The inc DB was a killer, on the final rep I couldn't even control the decent and had to drop the weights on the floor, it was the floor or my face so I took the safe option.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Expecting to be feeling cooked tomorrow??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm feeling it right now, especially in my shoulders.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No pain no gain


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My waist has increased by over half an inch this week whick is a little alarming but my skin fold measurements have remained almost the same so the waist measurement could be due to either muscular groth due to the high volume of work Iv been doing on my core or bloating from a day of eating rubbish on sat. I will remeasure on tuesday to see where I am.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm still amazed at how ridiculously accurate you get your measurements mate...what do you use?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm feeling it right now, especially in my shoulders.


When I did incline on Monday my shoulders were in bits for a good 4 days, I think I'm gonna change to DB


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

With your measurements are they flat measurements or flexed?

Also what's that 2nd thigh measurement at the bottom of the list?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think my shoulders are feeling the shoulder press and the front raise but the inc press will work the front delts to a degree.

I use a plastic tape measure which has sixteenth of an inch increments so I just change the fractions into decimals so 1/16" turns into 0.06". All measurements are taken first thing in the morning with the muscles flexed. The sup, abdominal and thigh measurements at the end are skin fold readings which are in mm. The sup is just above the hip, the umb is about an inch to the side of the belly button and the thigh is mid way down the thigh.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How are the calves feeling now mate? Have they eased off any?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> How are the calves feeling now mate? Have they eased off any?


Still not 100% but a lot better.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What's the verdict on them, do you think you have injured them or was it just a really good session?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

IMO sounds like a partial tear in the posterior condyles of the femur


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> IMO sounds like a partial tear in the posterior condyles of the femur


If that means there fcuked then yes.

They are feeling better today so I will train legs on my next push session but I will take it easy on the calf exercises.

As I'm feeling ok after yesterday's session I may train tonight as I'm keen to have a go at the Jim Rows.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If that means there fcuked then yes.
> 
> They are feeling better today so I will train legs on my next push session but I will take it easy on the calf exercises.
> 
> As I'm feeling ok after yesterday's session I may train tonight as I'm keen to have a go at the Jim Rows.


Did you look up the form on these bud??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had a good look on the net and I have a good idea of how to perform the exercise, just to make sure I have videod a few sets which I will post later once they upload.

Tonight's session went really well until the end when I trapped my hands between the weight stack and the frame on the leg curl machine, my own fault for being stupid but it hurt. Tonight was another rest/pause session and this time all exercises were done in this way.

Workout

Jim Rows

50kg x 21

Close Grip Pulldowns

50kg x 24

Face Pulls

35kg x 39

Low Row

35kg x 39

BB Curl

24kg x 23

Rope Hammer Curl

25kg x 20

Lying Leg Curl Hand Crushers

60kg x 24

All done in just under an hour.

Also weighed myself and I'm slightly up again this week tipping the scales at 12stone 5.25lb.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good session and weight up, what more could a man ask for


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Beastly  good work matey

Big numbers on the rows.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a lot of reps in that session, hope the hand is ok mate. How much weight did you jam on it?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The second set of rows may have been a little too heavy as I started rocking a little.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> That's a lot of reps in that session, hope the hand is ok mate. How much weight did you jam on it?


The weight was 60kg but I jammed them in the gap between the weight and the side bar so no direct downwards force. Left thumb is still hurting but I can handle it. Still riding the high of a good session.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not as bad as it could have been then. Happy days with the session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Not as bad as it could have been then. Happy days with the session


I am a bit of a clumsy oaf, a few years back when racking the bar after a set of squats I got my hand stuck between the peg and the bar. If the gym wasn't packed I would have cried like a baby.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ouch! And I thought I was clumsy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No one could ever be as clumsy as me, its a wonder Im still here.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll leave those leg curl hand crushers out of my routine I think....

I'm constantly having near miss's, I'm due a direct hit soon. :0


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@jimmywst or @Tassotti what's the verdict on the row vid?

I thought they had to be done from the floor, with back at 90 degrees then power up to your chest?

That's the way I saw Glenn Pendley doing a demo vid, but not sure on variations, just need to know for my own Jim rows!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> @jimmywst or @Tassotti what's the verdict on the row vid?
> 
> I thought they had to be done from the floor, with back at 90 degrees then power up to your chest?
> 
> That's the way I saw Glenn Pendley doing a demo vid, but not sure on variations, just need to know for my own Jim rows!!


I think he is lifting from a box, coz the weights aren't full olympic size. But yes, the box is too high.

If lifting from three/four inches lower he will be at 90 degrees. Nice back extension though.

And yes, should be pulling to upper abs. lower chest.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I see our resident lifting form guru has been by 

Haven't had a chance to see vid yet mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting new training method, why the change?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The second set of rows may have been a little too heavy as I started rocking a little.


Your form was nailed on. Don't worry about a little bit of momentem. I would argue you aren't even lifting heavy enough! The is greater overall stimulatation with a heavier weight and a slight cheat momentum (don't take the ****). It engages more muscle fibres in the back and arms to do this and this is your goal right?

Great work


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You right about the rocking mate... Sort the bar height out first and hit the same weight... See if once the lift is more controlled its more manageable.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha a split opinion


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i'm no expert but the form looks pretty good to me...even tho the last 2 reps used a bit of momentum. most important thing is posture mate keeping that back nice and straight :thumbup1:

good jaaaaaaab


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good to me, mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

obsessing about 100% perfect form on rows is a great way to slow progress.

anything below 85% perfection you are kidding yourself and asking for injury. I say aim for stainy above 90% with progressing and load incrimentally improving before you nit pick over form.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice little debate going on!

How's the hand today pal?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

More of a question of preference than a debate I think lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think he is lifting from a box, coz the weights aren't full olympic size. But yes, the box is too high.
> 
> If lifting from three/four inches lower he will be at 90 degrees. Nice back extension though.
> 
> And yes, should be pulling to upper abs. lower chest.


You are spot on about the box as without it my head was almost as low as my knees which was a little uncomfortable. Next session I will be trying with 60kg which will be with full sized plated so no box required. I may have miss-read but Im sure on one article it advises to keep your elbows on tight to your body to engage the lats which is what I was trying to do, but by doing this it was difficult to pull the weight to my upper abbs.

As for the slight movement I watched a few videos on youtube and there were very few who kept their backs purfectly straight whilst using any significant amount of weight and Im sure my form will improve with time.

As this was my first attempt at the exercise Im happy and I have a few points to work on for next time.

Thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Interesting new training method, why the change?


The training is a sort of PHAT hybrid where I do one power session to two hypertrophy sessions. The hypertrophy session are then broke down into normal straight sessions where I do 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps and rest/pause sessions where I do all three sets in one kind of giant set. I combines all the training systems I enjoy and think work for me, it also keeps things interesting.

The 5x5is great for strength but didnt offer me much groth where as the hypertrophy was good for groth but did little for strength and the rest/pause is just super intense, by combining all three I hope to increase strength and mass at the same time. Im enjoying at the moment as no two workouts are the same but it is hard work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sound head on mate...good work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think movement on the rows is fine, they don't have to be 100% still as its a power movement, this vid is by Glenn Pendley:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I think movement on the rows is fine, they don't have to be 100% still as its a power movement, this vid is by Glenn Pendley:


I would say the guy in the video is pulling into his mid to upper abs and even he has a very slight movement but I see the point about lowering my angle.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it just comes down to wether your doing pendlays or bb rows... Certainly seems to have been a hot bed of opinion.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I always prefer to bring the bar around the belly button area but thats just because i feel the best squeeze in the lats there


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I would say the guy in the video is pulling into his mid to upper abs and even he has a very slight movement but I see the point about lowering my angle.


I think where the bar comes to will depend a lot on your grip width. Like on Bench, your forearms should be vertical, and the narrower your grip the closer the bar will be to your lower abb's/legs, the wider the grip will put it more upper abb's.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

overhand i go to upper abs and underhand grip i go to lower abs. Its all about leverages


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today is the start of the second run through of my programme so the weights were better but I wasn't happy with the plate loaded chest press so after 3 poor sets I decided that I need to stick with flat bench and slowly work my way up whilst nailing the form. I started light but made sure my posture was correct and lowered the weight slowly, paused for a second and then pressed back up explosively. Squats weren't perfect as on my last rep of my heavy set my left knee buckled in fairly badly. On the plus side my calves held out and my shoulder press felt strong.

Workout 2 strength push

Squat

103kg x 4

98kg x 5

93kg x 5

Seated calf

53kg x 5

50kg x 5

48kg x 5

Inc plate press

90kg x 4 - same as last time

85kg x 3 - less reps than last time

80kg x 3 - less reps than last time

Decided this just doesn't suit me at all. Feels uncomfortable I and restrictive.

Flat bench

60kg x 5 (all 3 sets)

Seated shoulder press - plate loaded

80kg x 5

78kg x 6

74kg x 4

CGBP

50kg x 5

45kg x 5

40kg x 7

Job done. A mixed bag but completed never the less. Every workout isn't going to be a show stopper.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a shower and catch up on today's goings on.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cant wait to see 110kg squat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did 110kg x 4 early last year so 110 x 5 would a new PB, I think I'm a good way of that yet. If I can add 2.5 a month ill be hitting those numbers June time.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a strong cgbp after all the other presses that went before it mate. My tri's would have been smashed by that point and I would probably have dropped the bar on my head if I had tried to lift 50kg doing it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> That's a strong cgbp after all the other presses that went before it mate. My tri's would have been smashed by that point and I would probably have dropped the bar on my head if I had tried to lift 50kg doing it.


It was on a seated chest machine for exactly the reason you say. After a lot of pressing once the triceps go the weight wouldn't move so I use the machine for safety.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Even at that it's still an impressive number to press after all that went before it mate.


----------



## KanduFitness (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck, you have a solid foundation and great starting point!

You're moving a good amount of weight, stay on top of the form though!

-K


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

KanduFitness said:


> Good luck, you have a solid foundation and great starting point!
> 
> You're moving a good amount of weight, stay on top of the form though!
> 
> -K


Thanks for popping in. Always nice to have positive feedback. Welcome to UK-muscle.


----------



## KanduFitness (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I appreciate it.

Keep progressing, I'm subbed.

-K


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow's session, heavy pull means one thing....deadlifts !!!

One of my long term goals is 2xbodyweight which is a good way of currently but atchieveable. I'm already getting close to last years best of 120 x 8 but to go 2xBW I will need a new lifetime best. If I remember I will try and film a form check video for you boys to look over.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The way your ploughing on mate...it's not that far away!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

2x bodyweight is a nice goal to hit, you got about 40-50kg to go to get it?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy pull done ! Not a bad session and I gave 100% so can't ask for more. Was a little disappointed with the deadlifts as I wanted to get 5 reps with the new weight but there was no way it was going up safely. Managed to video a few sets and my final set of one arm rows just to check form. I'm uploading them now but could be a while yet.

Workout - Heavy Pull 2

Deadlift

125kg x 4

120kg x 5

115kg x 6

Pull-ups

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 3 +3 assisted

One Arm Bent Row

43kg x 4

40kg x 5

38kg x 6

Barbell Curl

38kg x 3 arms were fried by now and form wasn't the best.

35kg x 3

33kg x 4

I will be going lighter next week as this is only an assistance exercise.

Forearm Wrist Curl

30kg x 8

30kg x 5

25kg x 5

By this time I was done in and could hardly hold the bar.

Negative Dragon Flags

2 sets of 5 reps.

Took just over an hour but spent a bit of time talking to a lad I used to train with, potential training partner but he doesn't like squats or deadlifts ???????


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if he doesn't do deads or squats, sack him before he starts. Anyway don't be disappointed DL's were really good, excellent workout :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice numbers on the deadlifts mate, agree with Mark. A training partner that doesn't squat or deadlift is no use!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> if he doesn't do deads or squats, sack him before he starts. Anyway don't be disappointed DL's were really good, excellent workout :thumb:


I don't think he would be a training partner in the true sense of the word but its always handy to have a reliable spotter who you trust. A lot of the time the gym is almost empty and I don't trust some of the people there to spot.

As for the DL I had in my mind I was going to hit 5 reps so I was disappointed with not completing the reps but I'm not unhappy with the work I did.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deadlift form check.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

One arm bent row.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

They deads were a joy to watch, looked really good all the way through. Lower back rounded slightly on the last rep going up but think we can let you away with it since you were tiring.

Not sure about them rows though mate, looked like too much back twist and not enough arm movement to me. A little too heavy perhaps?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with the point on the rows as my shoulder was raising too high. I find it difficuly with the DBs as the diameter of the plates is so large I have to pull my arm too far out from my body which takes the work off my lats. The video was of my final set and I was knackered. I may have to drop the weight a little for next time.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I might be wrong with my form but with dumbell rows I just take it up till it touches my chest and no further. Back stays still and it's just a straight pull keeping the elbow in line with the shoulder.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I try and bring the weight up in a ark motion so it starts of directly below my face and then I rotate my elbow back whilst keeping it close to my body. From what I understand (which isnt a lot) by bringing the elbow away from the body you use more upper mid back, could be wrond though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you notice the giant in the background ? He's about 6ft 7, makes me feel tiny when I stand next to him at 5ft 7.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I never get my form right with 1arm DB rows, I have it hanging straight down then keep it close and pull up to chest level.

I'm not a fan and don't do them often.

The deads looked good though, I'm sure you'll hit 5 next week.

What's the reason your mate doesn't squat or deadlift?

If he was someone who didn't do legs or back at all just bench n curl then I'd agree fcuk him off but if he just has a lower back problem for example he could still be a useful spotter/training partner.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure why he doesn't squat or dead, probably too much like hard work. There used to be three of us and when it came to doing that type of stuff he would just wonder off and do something else leaving me and big Chris to get on with it.

On the heavy deadlift set I found the 4th rep very difficult but I'm determined to hit 5 next time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great deads mate !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Great deads mate !


If your happy with the form I'm happy to.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Jealousy is a bitch! Nice deads mate 

Rows...no idea lol.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Deadlifts seem great, the only thing i'd say about the rows is not to rotate your body too much in the last part of the movement if possible


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I'm looking forward to tomorrow's session, heavy pull means one thing....deadlifts !!!
> 
> One of my long term goals is 2xbodyweight which is a good way of currently but atchieveable. I'm already getting close to last years best of 120 x 8 but to go 2xBW I will need a new lifetime best. If I remember I will try and film a form check video for you boys to look over.


It's a great feeling!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

how much do you weigh mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I currently weigh 12stone 5lb but that was last week so could be up a little.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

so about 160kg DL, you could do that by the end of the year if you keep pushing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

160 would be amazing but I need to keep things moving up slowly week by week. If I can add 2.5kg a month I should get close but as I get through the weights the increases will become more difficult.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Watching recent vids I think 160 is alot closer than you think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

On my next power day I may just have a bash at finding out my 1 rep max. I will have a look at how exactly you are ment to structure this type of training. I dont want to go too heavy and fail but I dont want to start too light and burn out. As I just managed 2 reps with 130kg I would think 135 to 140 should be close.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You might surprise yourself with your 1 rep max mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> You might surprise yourself with your 1 rep max mate.


Went up too easy for 135-140 IMO.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's what I am thinking, the video you posted up last night was looking great for reps at 120


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Be careful not to push yourself too much too soon though mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@Si Train thanks for being the voice of reason, we need reigning in from time to time. 

That said throw a belt on a pull the mother!!! Lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Only reason is i did that and my back went - quite painful! I always wear a belt now just in-case!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sensible mate...I need to invest in a new one, always gone raw but the belt I have is one of those oversized everlast leather jobs. Bit awkward really


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a quick update as we are of out to mothers for lunch.

Todays measurements show some slight improvements but a little fat gain too.



Todays work out was push hyperetropthy and I mannaged to add weight or reps to every set of every exercise.

Workout - Push Hypertrophy 2

Leg Press

200kg x 9 +1 rep

180kg x 9 +1 rep

160kg x 9 +1 rep

Standing Calf Raise

No14 x 12

No13 x 12

No12 x 12 Moved up a plate on every set but kept reps at 12.

Smith Inc Bench

60kg x 10 +1 rep

55kg x 9 +1 rep

50kg x 10 +2 reps

Smith Sh Press

35kg x 11 +3 reps

32kg x 9 +2kg

30kg x 11 +5kg

Skulls

32kg x 10 +2kg

28kg x 12 +4kg andstill hit 12 reps

24kg x 12 +6kg and still hit 12 reps

A fairly short but very tough workout. After every set of each exercise the muscle being worked was on fire so the exercises and weights were working very well. Now its time to eat a big old sunday roast, followed by some kind of pie with custard as a treat for


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent progression mate...

Minimal fat gains really but I guess that's part and parcel of a bulk.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like everything is working well. Nice work well done.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i'm not a fan of taking measurements & stuff as you may no but good job! clear progress can be seen

i prefer to see the weights going up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> i'm not a fan of taking measurements & stuff as you may no but good job! clear progress can be seen
> 
> i prefer to see the weights going up


Every things going up, weights and measurements.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Been offline for a few days, looking good in your avi. No ****.... Unless you wanna?! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha now there's an offer you don't get everyday!

I assume.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm flattered...I have received a very similar offer once at a wedding. Honestly they buy you a drink and think they own you.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm flattered...I have received a very similar offer once at a wedding. Honestly they buy you a drink and think they own you.


at least you got a free drink out of it :thumb:

and very well done on the progress, baby steps are good, just keep making them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed to get to the gym tonight and had a fab session. At one point I thought my arms were going to explode. The only thing I wasn't overly happy about was the lat pulldowns. For some reason I just didn't feel them tonight ? Oh well not to worry.

Workout - pull hypertrophy 2

Seated cable row

No6 x 10

No5 x 10

No4 x 14

I used the chains for this as they allowed for a better stretch.

Hammer grip pulldowns

53kg x 8

50kg x 8

45kg x 8 drop to 35kg x 5

Reverse pec deck

No6 x 9

No5 x 9

No4 x 11

Face pulls

30kg x 15 - all 3 sets

Face pulls and reverse pec deck were done as a super set

Good mornings

35kg x 15 - all 3 sets

Lying leg curl

No6 x 11

No5 x 11

No4 x 12

Alt DB curl

12kg x 12

10kg x 12

7kg x 12 arm explode time !!!

Hammer curl with DB on side

Basically grab each side of the DB and curl away

15kg x 12

12kg x 12

10kg x 12

Works really well because you are forced to grip the DB thus working the forearm nicely.

I also weighed myself and like faultline I seem to have gained 4lb this week taking me to 12stone 8lb. The only thing I have changed is I found a tub of creatine in the cupboard and iv been having a spoon of it in my post workout shake.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Now you say that, that was the only week of my 5 week cut that I DIDN'T use creatine!!

Surely I should have lost water weight??

Just remembered that when you said it, I'm confused??

Anyway I'm gonna weigh myself again when I get up tomorrow afternoon n see if it's the same.

Nice workout there, plenty of hypertrophy to be gained from that, being a non-gym goer I sometimes wonder what some of the terms you use mean lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Now you say that, that was the only week of my 5 week cut that I DIDN'T use creatine!!
> 
> Surely I should have lost water weight??
> 
> ...


I'm only guessing my weight gain was from the creatine, not 100% sure though.

What has got you confused ? I'm happy to explain.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not all creatine makes you hold water, just most of it!

Great session again there i bet you felt that superset a little!? I take it when you say no4 or no5 its jst another notch down on the weights?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All creatine makes you hold water, as the whole point of it is to draw water into the muscle, if a creatine company says there's doesn't then are they saying there's isn't as anabolic as others?

Bit of layne norton creatine 101 there lol

Aad not confused with you mate just generally lol, I'm putting mine down to increase in overall carbs over the past 2 weeks, and adding in more carb sources to hit my macros


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I use Kre Akylyn (SP?) which states that it does not hold water...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never used creatine, am I missing out?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparantly your wasting your money, I can try to find the link if your interested?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Heard mixed reviews about it so I'm a bit confused as to wether or not I should bother with it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the general outcome was fuller muscle mass due to water retention.

May be totally off key.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch from 30.00 mins on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Not all creatine makes you hold water, just most of it!
> 
> Great session again there i bet you felt that superset a little!? I take it when you say no4 or no5 its jst another notch down on the weights?


You are correct, I'm not sure exactly what the weighs on the stacks are so I just count the numbers on the front.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Heard mixed reviews about it so I'm a bit confused as to wether or not I should bother with it.


I haven't used it for a long time but I found some in my suplimemnts cupboard and thought I may as well use it up. Some people react fine to it others get stomach cramps and the sh1ts. It's very cheep so get some and give it a go.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Also helps with strength gains


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll have a watch at that when I get home faultline.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good interview, but the creatine bit is from 30.00 onwards


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's your thoughts on the vid @Si Train


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Watch from 30.00 mins on


Just watched all of this, the more I see of Layne Norton the more I am liking him. Puts things across very well.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just watched all of this, the more I see of Layne Norton the more I am liking him. Puts things across very well.


watched a bit there i like his thoughts on 'cross-sectional training'

he's not in favor of endurance training though, i wonder what his take is on cardio vs. strength/hypertrophy for maximisation (and health)


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Too clever for me to have an opinion on mate, I just listen to things and if they sound reasonable I'll run with them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Too clever for me to have an opinion on mate, I just listen to things and if they sound reasonable I'll run with them.


Anyone noticed Al drops this into a conversation then shortly after comes out with a pearl of wisdom....

Catches me off guard every time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> watched a bit there i like his thoughts on 'cross-sectional training'
> 
> he's not in favor of endurance training though, i wonder what his take is on cardio vs. strength/hypertrophy for maximisation (and health)


By maximisation I assume you mean reaching your maximum physical potential ?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> By maximisation I assume you mean reaching your maximum physical potential ?


yeah or as close as possible to it, with concern for health


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've not watched it yet mate, will have a look tomorrow if i remember lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is for you @AAlan

Creatine info.

Creatine is a combination of three different amino acids, glycine, arginine, and methionine. That's it, it is nothing more than a combination of amino acids. I don't know how many people I hear talk about creatine and call it a steroid! I almost flip my lid when I hear it. Steroid? If that were the case it there would be a lot more 200+ pound people out there.

No creatine is not a steroid, it is totally different and works in a different manner. Creatine is also produced by the body and found in high protein sources of meat such as fish and red meat. It is NOT a lab synthesized compound, it is natural.

How Does it Work?

After creatine enters the body (or after it is produced by the body) it firsts binds with a phosphate molecule to form Creatine phosphate. Now here is where I'm going to lay a bit of biochemistry on you so I'll do my best to keep it simple. ATP (Adenine Tri-Phosphate) IS the body's energy source. When your body oxidizes carbs, protein, or fat it is doing this process in order to produce ATP. ATP is responsible for driving almost every body process there is. Hell ATP is even involved in creating ATP. ATP works like this... Energy is needed to drive bodily process. ATP provides this energy by hydrolyzing a phosphate group.

When a phosphate group is hydrolyzed, energy in the form of heat is given off and this energy is used to drive whatever process is being performed, for example muscle contraction. Because one phosphate has been lost from the ATP it is now called ADP (adenine Di-phosphate). The reaction is as follows ATP (hydrolysis)=ADP + Energy. Now you have free ADP as a product from the ATP hydrolysis. ADP is pretty much useless in the body unless it is converted back into ATP. Now this is where creatine comes into play. The phosphate bound creatine donates it's phosphate group to the ADP to re-form ATP! I assume you see where this is going now. By allowing you to return ADP to ATP creatine will increase your ATP stores, thus allowing you to train harder and longer.Creatine is a combination of three different amino acids, glycine, arginine, and methionine.

Another benefit of creatine is that creatine itself is a fuel source. In fact your body's first choice of energy when performing anaerobic activity (such as weightlifting) is your creatine phosphate stores. By supplementing with creatine phosphate you will increase these stores, thus giving you more energy for your workouts. There is another anabolic property that creatine holds and this is it's ability to hydrate muscle cells.1 When muscle cells are hydrated a few things happen. The most notable being an increase in protein synthesis. The second being an increase of ions into the cell. Since the cell is holding more water, it can also hold more ions since the ions will follow water into the cell in order to keep the concentration the same. When more ions are present in muscle cells (the most important being nitrogen) muscle protein synthesis also increases.

How Safe is Creatine?

Since creatine has only been recently introduced to the market it is hard to determine whether or not there will be long term health effects from it's use. However it must be noted that to date there is not one, I repeat not one reputable study that shows creatine has any dangerous side-effects. 2 After eight years with no severe side effects I believe that one can begin to assume that creatine is relatively safe. I find it funny that most people I meet that are concerned about creatine's safety are also people who like to go out and drink and smoke on weekends...try to find the irony in that.

Is it Necessary to Load on Creatine?

No it is not necessary to load but it can help you see results faster. You see to get the full benefit of creating you must saturate your muscle cells with it. Using a small dose (5g), this will take up to thirty days depending on the individual's lean body mass. However using a loading dosage of 15-25g per day for 5 days, one can quickly saturate the muscle cells in this time period and then use a maintenance dosage (3-5g) for the remainder of their time taking creatine.

Is it Necessary to Cycle Creatine?

Once again it is not necessary to do so but it can help. Your body has an internal equilibrium which you can swing in your favor for a duration of time, but over time that equilibrium will eventually swing back.

Meaning taking excess creatine for a short period of time (4-8 weeks) may temporarily increase your creatine phosphate stores but after awhile your body's feedback mechanisms will likely place some time of control on creatine phosphate storage to bring the levels back down to normal. This mechanism may be to decrease your body's own production of creatine or to downgrade the number receptors that admit creatine into the cell. Taking time off from creatine can help bring your body's equilibrium back into a state where in taking excess creatine will be beneficial again. I would like to make clear at this point that I know of no studies to back this theory up with, it could be right or wrong, I am just merely applying my knowledge of biochemistry to a frequently asked question to which there is no good answer to yet.

What is the Best Time to Take Creatine?

There has been much discussion on this but I believe taking creatine post workout is the most beneficial time for several reasons.

Insulin helps drive more creatine into muscle cells, if you are a smart bodybuilder then in your post workout meal you should be eating foods that help spike your insulin, if this is the case, then taking creatine with this meal will help it's uptake into muscle cells.

The body absorbs many nutrients better after a workout.

Creatine will help refuel your body's low creatine phosphate stores.

Will Taking Creatine Before a Workout Give Me More Energy?

No, not exactly. Once again for creatine to work your muscle cells must be saturated with it. This takes at least a week to do, so doing it once before a workout will not make a difference. Now if your cells are already saturated with creatine then it will still not make a difference if you take it before you workout. Your body must process it first and that takes time. The creatine your body will use in the upcoming workout will come from the creatine phosphate stores already in the cells, not from the creatine you just ingested.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Creatine and water retention.

Something else to note about creatine... it requires bodily fluid (water) in order for it to be stored in the muscle. As a result, the muscle tissue will increase and look larger. This is called "Cell Volumization" and although some people consider it an unwanted side effect, it is not a bad thing! In fact, in order for creatine to work, this has to take place! Unfortunately, and this happens a lot, guys mistake the muscle cell volumization for water retention. They think that using creatine will smooth out the look of their muscles and this couldn't be further from the truth! Water retention in the conventional sense, is the storage of water in the fat cells right beneath the skin - between the skin and the muscle. Actually, because creatine promotes muscle cell volumization, it works to reduce subcutaneous water retention resulting in fuller muscles and a leaner look at the same time! This is a good thing! And, it's what makes creatine a great supplement for both mass and cutting cycles and, if you've ever tried it you'd know, that the "Pump" you get while on creatine is about as good as it gets! I know of some professional bodybuilders that take creatine all the way up to contest day because the increased water in the muscles gives the illusion of having more muscle mass overall and it continues to re-hydrate your muscles during the posedowns.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

before attempting to understand creatine the supplement you really need to look at the creatine-phosphate (CP) energy system and understand it

there are 3 energy systems...CP, oxygen(or aerobic) and glycosis(anaerobic) - uses stored glycogen

it helps to know the similarities & differences and how they work together

simonpieman recently pointed out to me that a high creatine threshold/store aids in exercise that uses mainly the oxygen system (like cardio) as the first 20 minutes or so of aerobic training will use the CP system, to some degree(can't exactly measure it), before the aerobic system completely takes over...simply inhaling oxygen into the lungs, then to the blood stream and eventually to the muscles to create energy (ATP) - haven't tested the theory out myself as i'm not a fan of supplementing creatine (i get very bloated)

i do love a good read but damn there are some holes in that article...have to have a dig at one statement in particular, they say the creatine energy system is the first energy system to be used when weight lifting which is just not true - it's a mix of all 3 and very little of the CP system

where did you source that from aad mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well my friends over the last few days we have actually embarked on some very useful and interesting discussions. We have all learnet a lot along the way which is what this whole site is about. A big pat on the back to us all. :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> before attempting to understand creatine the supplement you really need to look at the creatine-phosphate (CP) energy system and understand it
> 
> there are 3 energy systems...CP, oxygen and glycosis
> 
> ...


Its been a long time since I did my A levels but I do remember doing work on this. Time for a google moment I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Energy systems.

The human body uses carbohydrates, fats and proteins to supply itself with the energy need to stay alive and perform tasks. In the human body, ATP, adenosine triphosphate, is broken down to create energy for muscle contraction. The human body creates ATP aerobically and anaerobically. There is one aerobic energy system and two anaerobic energy systems. Most activities of the body use a compilation of all three energy systems to generate the energy needed.

*ATP-PC*

This is the simplest energy system. It is the anaerobic energy system that utilizes ATP stored in the muscle to create energy. Phosphocreatine is then used to rephosphorylate ADP into ATP using creatine kinase. This newly formed ATP can then be used to create more energy. It is the system used for short bursts of high-intensity work lasting approximately 10 seconds or less.

*Glycolytic*

The anaerobic glycolytic energy system utilizes carbohydrates to create ATP for energy. This is a two-phase energy system where glucose is broken down to form ATP and pyruvic acid or lactic acid molecules. There are more than 10 steps to this energy system. It is the system used for relatively short periods of high-intensity work lasting only a few minutes. After a few minutes of work, the accumulation of lactic acid will reach a point where pain and fatigue will begin to hinder performance. This is referred to as the lactate threshold.

*Oxidative*

The most complex energy system, the aerobic oxidative energy system utilizes carbohydrates, fats and proteins to generate ATP for energy. This is a three-stage system comprised of many steps in the preparation of Aceytl-CoA, the Krebs cycle and the electron transport chain. The Krebs cycle and electron transport chain are both complicated stages and each is made up of many steps. The end result of the oxidative system is the production of ATP and water molecules. The complexity of this system, along with the fact that it relies on the circulatory system to supply oxygen, makes it slower to act than the anaerobic systems. It is the system used for long-term, low-to-moderate-intensity work lasting more than just a few minutes. It can be relied upon for long periods of work, making it the primary system used for endurance activities.

livestrong.com

Iv posted a lot of this for future reference.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

We really are getting educated these last few days guys. Thanks for taking the time to post that up aad123, can't do any harm to give it a try and see how it goes I suppose can it?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> We really are getting educated these last few days guys. Thanks for taking the time to post that up aad123, can't do any harm to give it a try and see how it goes I suppose can it?


try it out for 4 weeks mate, run a wee cycle and see how you feel about it. i think i read you're not happy with the way you look atm tho?

creatine won't make you any leaner that's for sure lol. you'll be more watery & heavier


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna give this all a thorough read tomorrow and then chip in my 2 penneth. That includes that link in natty Jim.

Too tired to have a go at it now.

Goodnight my fellow muscle enthusiasts


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> try it out for 4 weeks mate, run a wee cycle and see how you feel about it. i think i read you're not happy with the way you look atm tho?
> 
> creatine won't make you any leaner that's for sure lol. you'll be more watery & heavier


I'm not happy with the excess weight I have put on so think I want to strip that back a bit then try again with the bulking diet. I'm not too fussed about looking ripped or mega lean it's the fat I have put on that I don't like. I always think if that is what is visible on the outside then what is going on inside?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I'm not happy with the excess weight I have put on so think I want to strip that back a bit then try again with the bulking diet. I'm not too fussed about looking ripped or mega lean it's the fat I have put on that I don't like. I always think if that is what is visible on the outside then what is going on inside?


A good recomp will do the trick, drop fat and build muscle at the same time. It can be done with a little work and we will all help and support you along the way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very group minded tonight pal.

But as aad says its perfectly achievable.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A good recomp will do the trick, drop fat and build muscle at the same time. It can be done with a little work and we will all help and support you along the way.


Thanks mate. Was thinking the recomp approach but I don't think I am that good with the nutrition side of things to pull it off.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate. Was thinking the recomp approach but I don't think I am that good with the nutrition side of things to pull it off.


There's enough of us here to work something out for you bud.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just in to say hello...have a good day..


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Energy systems also boil down to Aerobic, Lactate (anaerobic) and CP. ATP is the body's energy sources but the fats, carbs and protein are used by the mitochondria to produce the ATP


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Just in to say hello...have a good day..


Hello and welcome.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate. Was thinking the recomp approach but I don't think I am that good with the nutrition side of things to pull it off.


The nutritional side of things is fairly easy once you set it up but the difficult thing is sticking with the diet day in day out. If you are happy to eat the same food every day as I do then you will have no issues. Between the lot of us we could sort it.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks mate, I don't have a problem eating the same thing day in day out. I'm a bit of a boring creature of habbit anyway so that's no bother. I just find it really difficult to come up with a meal plan that fits macros. My brain shuts down when it comes to that side of it which annoys me as I know it's the most important part of training.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Thanks mate, I don't have a problem eating the same thing day in day out. I'm a bit of a boring creature of habbit anyway so that's no bother. *I just find it really difficult to come up with a meal plan that fits macros.* My brain shuts down when it comes to that side of it which annoys me as I know it's the most important part of training.


i'll give you a few examples tomorrow if you like. just need a decent nights sleep for the brain power


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never been one to knockback advice or help mate. Thanks.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I've never been one to knockback advice or help mate. Thanks.


ney sweat mate. i'll book you in for a consultation

£50 p/h :laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

DigIt said:


> ney sweat mate. i'll book you in for a consultation
> 
> £50 p/h :laugh:


Cheeky!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've read through all yesterday's info, very interesting and good for reference.

Something I've been looking into is glycogen, might post some stuff up in natty.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training tonight was push rest-pause, basically 3 sets in 1 with 20 seconds recovery between sets.

The weights were a little better this week and most were in the target range of 15 to 20 reps.

Workout - push r-p 2

Smith machine squat to stop. This is done by positioning the safety bar at the bottom of the movement so when you go down the weight comes to a complete stop on the safety bar and after a 1 second pause you power the weight back up. Got this idea from Mark. Thanks mate my quads were on fire.

80kg x 21

Leg press calf raise

100kg x 31

Inc DB bench

27kg x 17

Seated DB shoulder press

17kg x 18

Dips

BW +5kg x 15

Tri push down

No8 x 35 way too light.

Walked into the gym at 7.45 and out at 8.25, a very enjoyable 40 mins.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The first set were taken on 27/05/2012 and the second set on 28/07/2012. The difference is clear. In set 1 my weight was 176lb and in set 2 174.5lb.





A lot of hard work and strict diet went into this.

For details have a read through my last diary "the long hard road training journal" from about page 6 on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah legs on fire, always a good one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Unless you leave the gym feeling ill its not been a good leg day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As a little experiment from tomorrow until my holiday in mid march I will be reducing my carb intake by 50% on non-training days. I will keep training days as they are and still consume 3200 calories on my current macro split; Carbs 320g, Fat 107g & Protein 240g but on rest days I will only have 160g of carbs. This will create a slight calorific deficit of 640g which should shift a little of the fat I have gained over the recent weeks but also allow me to still train with my current intencity.

Im not exactly sure how the diet will be structured but my inital thoughts are to have a set meal plan for every day and just add in the additional carbs on around my training. As a rough starting point I would add 80g of carbs both before and after my workouts whilst all other foods would be identical to non-training days.

Im not expecting amazing results in 3 weeks but its just a little test to see what will actually happen.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That should work well, especially timing them around the workouts.

You could probably see some decent results with 3 weeks of IF on that setup, but I know you like your food so the 16/8 might not suit you, either way I'll look forward to the results.

Nice quick, effective workout btw


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

did you go out shopping with the girls after that workout mate? 

3 weeks i think you could carb cycle and shift up to 6lb off you. gym will suffer a bit but a refeed before holiday will have you looking your best


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im sat at my desk tucking into 200g of chicken with a tup full of broccoli and cauliflour. Not feeling too bad hunger wise but its very early days yet. I will have a play with myfitnesspal later and get a proper set up as today Im just cutting the carbs from every other meal so b'fast was eggs and whey, 10.00 was a salmon and cucumber sandwich, lunch chicken and veg, tea will be chicken and veg with a jacket spud and supper, well I just have to see what I need to hit my macros.

DigIt if you could see the women in my gym you would be not go shopping with them, bare knuckle fighting maybe but deff not shopping.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounnds like a good plan with the diet mate, also that's a pretty quick turnaround with those pics you posted.

Nice workout from last night as well bud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's lower carb day went quite well but carbs were still a little high.

Fat 106g

Carbs 200g

Protein 230g

I have some time tonight to work out a proper diet so I have a small amount of carbs with each meal rather that only having carbs with every other meal.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you thinking of having a little with each meal instead of larger amounts less regularly to keep things consistant throughout the day?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly my thoughts, by having a little with each meal it should keep my blood sugar constant and prevent insulin spikes.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's what I thought was the reasoning behind it. I'm slowly learning!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Off to frankie and bennies tomorrow and have already worked out my meal to fall into my macros, just have to resist the pudding menu.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie and Benny's was my downfall on sunday there, mixed grill and half of her dinner that she didn't finish topped off with a fudge brownie sundae. Fat boy let loose big time!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

16oz steak with salad for me, no puddings.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a great cheat meal though al


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was sorely tempted by the steak myself on sunday but the mixed grill was shouting on me from the min I left the house!

I thought it was quite a good cheat meal myself, even her dinner that I finished was good as well. She had a warm chicken salad from the light choices menu. It was done in a soy sauce and looked like a stir fry when it came out. Tasted awesome as well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I love there chicken n ribs combo or the mixed grill, stuffed skins to start....drool


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to stick to my diet until my holiday then bring on the all inclusive buffet. 21 days of control and dedication is easily doable when there is a set deadline or event to look forward to.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

starving now reading all that haha! **** sake


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I want a minimum of a stone added on your hol, get your money's worth! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I want a minimum of a stone added on your hol, get your money's worth! Lol


I normally come back a little lighter but ill see what I can do..just hope I don't get a dodgy tummy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finished work early today so managed to get to the gym for a rest/pause pull session. Went too heavy on the Jim rows so I will drop the weight next week as I was bobbing up a down rather a lot.

Workout - pull rest/pause 2

Jim rows

60kg x 15

V-bar pulldowns

55kg x 15

Face pulls

40kg x 30

Low row

40kg x 36

BB curl

27kg x 25

Rope hammer curl

27kg x 21

All done in 40 mins.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done mate, in the gym before the post work rush too I take it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the sound of this rest pause stuff, might give it a crack tonight, just basically take a few breaths then do the next set aad?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With rest/pause you want to aim to fail on or around the 12th rep take 10 deep breaths then do the next set to failure take another 10 deep breaths and then do your final set to failure. As you go through the the sets you will find you can do less reps than the previous set but this is normal. You will find your workout will take a lot less time and you can either have a shorter workout or add in some extra exercises to to make up the time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one, I'll put it into practice tonight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Should imagine that's a tasty recipe for a little burn up  gooooood job!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Finished work early today so managed to get to the gym for a rest/pause pull session. Went too heavy on the Jim rows so I will drop the weight next week as I was bobbing up a down rather a lot.
> 
> Workout - pull rest/pause 2
> 
> ...


there's some good numbers in there mate, very well done


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got a little carried away in f&b. went for the 12oz bacon and cheese burger with choc fudge sunday to follow. As it was the first time iv been out since Christmas I thought why not. Weekly cheat over back on the diet tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha brilliant, steak and salad is for home dinners anyway, nice one


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was between the choc fudge cake and the sundae last week. Sundae won it. You have a good night?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sitting on the sofa rubbing our bellies watching an idiot abroad.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha brilliant.... Everyone needs a feed up time from time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and a chesty cough, I hope it's not the start of man flu. Might have to pop to boots and get some MTFU tablets.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's how I started on Tuesday morning and was floored chucking my guts up by Tuesday night mate. Hope you haven't got what I had.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too !!!

Iv been coughing up some yucky green stuff and my nose is starting to run. Not looking good for training tomorrow. I will reast up today and see if I can recover a little, got the vit c on the go already. Plenty of fluid and rest required.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been coughing up the grren stuff since about Thursday, not nice. It's worst in the morning when I first get up. Not too bad during the day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wasn't feeling too bad this morning so made the trip to the gym. I wasn't expecting anything amazing and thought I would just struggle through with a below par session. I have to say I was plesantly supprised with the results. Today is also measurements day which wasn't quite as good as the weights session.



Workout - push power 3

Squats

102kg x 6 (+2 reps)

100kg x 5 (+2kg) felt easy and I should have gone for 6 reps

97kg x 5 (+5kg) again should have pushed for 6.

Seated calf raise

55kg x 5 (+5kg)

52kg x 5 (+2kg)

50kg x 5 (+2kg)

Flat bench

70kg x 5 all 3 sets (+10kg)

Seated sh press

82kg x 5 (+2kg)

80kg x 5 (+2kg)

77kg x 5 (+2kg)

CGBP

55kg x 5 (+5kg)

50kg x 6 (+5kg & 1 rep)

50kg x 6 (+10kg)

Apart from the fat gains Im fairly happy with where I am currently and the change in diet on training and non-training days should help lower the bodyfat or at least prevent further fat gains.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

nice work man, killing it with those squats!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice shoulder pressing that, pushing overhead more than benching??

Did you decide what your doing with your diet leading upto your hols?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> nice work man, killing it with those squats!


I was thinking afterwards I should have started on 105kg but theres always next week. I really struggled with the weight last week but it seemed fairly easy this week. Must have been the 12oz burger on friday.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I was thinking afterwards I should have started on 105kg but theres always next week. I really struggled with the weight last week but it seemed fairly easy this week. Must have been the 12oz burger on friday.


i think its better to stay modest and not go to failure. rippetoe always an advocate of doing 3x5 or 5x5 using your 6 rep max, it's better for linear progression


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice increases all round.... Nice session too.. The seated press on a smith ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice shoulder pressing that, pushing overhead more than benching??
> 
> Did you decide what your doing with your diet leading upto your hols?


With the bench I have decided to strip the weight back and start again using the technique the power lifter showed me. I could have pushed a little more today but I want to get the form correct so I can eventually move past my previous best lifts. I put the bench into the power rack today and I felt a lot more confident with the added safety of the side bars. As for the shoulder press I find the plate machine suits me purfectly and Im happy with my form on that although it is getting heavy. I think that the hypertrophy workouts are helping with the power days and visa-versa.

For the diet I will be sticking with 3200 on training days and lower by roughly 400 calories on non training days. The reduction in calories will mostly come from lowering my carb intake. On both training and non training days I am still looking at having 200g plus of protein a day. I did start this at the end of last week but the blowout at Frankie & Bennys didnt help as Im sure I was 4000+ calories on that day. I need to be strict from now on and I should be ok for my hols. Im not looking to loose weight but just tighten up as Im looking a little soft at the moment, Iv also started drinking green tea to help flush away some fluid.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> i think its better to stay modest and not go to failure. rippetoe always an advocate of doing 3x5 or 5x5 using your 6 rep max, it's better for linear progression


Totally agree with not going to failure. I do on rest pause days as that is part of the idea but on heavy power days failure is neve reached.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Nice increases all round.... Nice session too.. The seated press on a smith ?


I use one of these bad boys, this is the exact model.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Okey doke.... 35kg a side ??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep 35 each side.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Made a start on sorting my diet out a little today as its gone to pot a little recently. No training tomorrow so I'm aiming for 2800 calories with 200+g of protein.

Today's food will be

Calories 3100

Carbs 290g

Protein 220g

Fat 100g


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training today but I have got to grips on my diet today, just ate good clean goods with no rubbish.

Calories 2430

Carbs 164g

Protein 213g

Fat 107g

Training power pull tomorrow so deadlifts all the way.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

That shoulder machine is great i love it! some dudes in my gym do over 70Kg a side and i thought my 50 was good!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are great machines...love the use of free weights on a rep machine...feels much better to use and not so awkward as some other resistance equipment...and it feels like you are LIFTING...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was decent lifting mate, well done with the squats.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Was going to train tonight but something has come up so it will have to be tomorrow now. Diet has been good again today and should be along the same lines as yesterday, other than that nothing else to report.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's scores on the doors,

Calories 2470

Protein 206g

Carbs 175g

Fat 111g

Looking forward to tomorrow so I can eat a bit more.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that pretty much on target?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

On non training days I'm going for minimum 200g protein, 100g fat and 150g carbs so it's close enough for me. I know I will be under maintenance so not to worry.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good food day then. I'm still waiting to see if my maintenance is what I think it is. Next weigh in will tell.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's workout was extremely good, and I don't often say that. Got a PB on deadlifts which started the session off well.

Workout - Power Pull

Deadlift

130kg x 5 PB

125kg x 5

120kg x 5

Pull ups

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 4.5 just couldn't get the last 2"

One arm DB row

42kg x 5

40kg x 5

37kg x 6

I'm going to stay at this weight until I can do 8 good reps as the next DB is 50kg which is a huge jump.

Barbell curl

37kg x 4

35kg x 4

32kg x 4

Actually did 5 on all sets but the last rep was bad so it doesn't count.

Wrist curl

35kg x 8

32kg x 6

30kg x 4

Session took an hour but that's due to long rest periods between deadlift sets.

Body weight has remained at 12 stone 9 pounds.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on the PB, nice session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Well done on the PB, nice session


Thanks, I'm really enjoying my training at the moment and PBs help keep me going.

As you will be using a similar system to me I hope you find it as good as I do. I think the mix of power and hypertrophy are just right for my goals.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

smashing workout pal, esp the deadlift. you've beaten me there by 3 reps lol

nice to see you're doing pullups! i remember you saying you couldn't even do ONE [email protected]?

also what BB are you using for curls mate, trotal weight counted i assume?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice going on the deadlifts mate, gotta be happy with them.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work on the pb mate!

Is the goal strength or power?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> smashing workout pal, esp the deadlift. you've beaten me there by 3 reps lol
> 
> nice to see you're doing pullups! i remember you saying you couldn't even do ONE [email protected]?
> 
> also what BB are you using for curls mate, trotal weight counted i assume?


+

I really wanted to get 3 sets of 5 on the pull ups but try as I might I couldny get the last rep up. Next week I will get there.

On the curls the weight is the total combined weight of the bar and the weights.

I happy with the deadlifts as a few weeks ago I tried 130kg and only got 2 reps and last night they felt comfortable, I think it was helped by having an extra days rest after squats as my legs were fresh.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Great work on the pb mate!
> 
> Is the goal strength or power?


Im looking at increaseing my strength with the intension of the extra strength helping me up my weights in the hypertrophy portion of my training. Thats the plan anyway. Strength is moving up nicely on squats and deadlifts but I have deloaded on bench after a one on one training session with a power lifter who showed me some very good training points which he said would help me benching. Thought Id be better of starting again and building back up with correct form.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just caught up mate and excellent work all round.... I loved the little .5 rep  that's honesty at its best.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was more like 0.62 but I don't want to get too caught up in the detail...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

As if you would ever do such a thing?!?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Today's workout was extremely good, and I don't often say that. Got a PB on deadlifts which started the session off well.
> 
> Workout - Power Pull
> 
> ...


very nice session, good one on the deads. All looks excellent


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training tonight so a lower carb day.

Calories 2422

Protein 230g

Carbs 164g

Fat 90g

Need to up my fats a little but not too bad.

After yesterday's back session my entire back is aching from neck to knee.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Deads have worked then mate by the sound of it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

back is still sore today but should be ok for training this evening.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

What you training tonight mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hypertrophy push workout tonight and today is high carb day :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm living my workouts through you lot ATM while I'm injured, so make it a good one!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely no pressure whatsoever then....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Call it moral support.....or peer pressure


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Set out for the gym ready to traing for all of us, ready to put my body on the line for those who are unable to, ready to give blood, sweat and tears for my fellow natty team members, ready to die if needs be. Entered the gym focused and motivated.

(is that enough boys ?)

Carrying the weight of expectation on my shoulders I set about thing.

Workout - Hypertrophy Push 3

Leg Press

200kg x 12 (+3 reps)

180kg x 12 (+3 reps)

160kg x 12 (+3 reps)

Calf Raise

No 15 x 12 (+1 plate)

No 14 x 12 (+1 plate)

No 13 x 12 (+1 plate)

Inc Bench - Smith Mc

60kg x 12 (+2 reps)

55kg x 9

50kg x 11 (+1 rep)

Seated Sh Press - Smith Mc

38kg x 11 (+3kg)

35kg x 10 (+3kg & 1 rep)

33kg x 10 (+3kg)

DB Side Raise

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

Inc Flys

13kg x 12

13kg x 12

Skull Crushers

32kg x 9 (-1 rep) :cursing:

30kg x 8

After the second set of skull crushers I was totally "done in" so called it a day safe in the knowledge I had represented the UK-M natty club admirably. :beer:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice improvements and most everything there, you should be very pleased with yourself


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You've fully balanced out the universe for my half a session today, I thank and salute you!

Good workout mate!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Blimey.............I'm knackered after that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I left nothing behind in the gym. I'm totally fcuked now, iv not felt like this for a while but now the weights and reps are creeping up the workouts are more demanding. Now the hard work begins.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like good news to me, food and sleep will be your friend tonight.

Can't wait to get back in that shed now!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well in mate that was a cracking effort.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet today has been almost spot on target.

Calories 3194

Protein 246g

Carbs 320g

Fat 96g

Low carb tomorrow with a cheeky KFC thrown in, thanks to @AAlan.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Diet today has been almost spot on target.
> 
> Calories 3194
> 
> ...


Oops sorry mate, did I plant a seed with that earlier in the week?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yes and @DigIt made it ok with his point about protein and fats. Iv got to take the boys to a birthday party 12 till 2 at Pizza Hut and KFC is next door.. Be rude not to pop in don't you think ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say rude, more like downright ignorant not to carry out a consumer test whilst in the area!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The way I see it is if they have gone to all that trouble to cook the food it needs eating and I'm just the man for the job. It's ok boys ill take care of this on for you as well.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Oh yes and @DigIt made it ok with his point about protein and fats. Iv got to take the boys to a birthday party 12 till 2 at Pizza Hut and KFC is next door.. Be rude not to pop in don't you think ?


it would be rude not to lol

bin the chips immediately, stick with water/diet coke and if you must have some amount of carbs have their BBQ beans - pretty tasty tbh! boneless box + mini fillet minus everything carb is what i usually have


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training as we have been out all day visiting family so diet has been a little off but I did eat as best I could without being rude. There was a buffet type lunch where I had half a chicken with salad and a big chunk of tiger bread and a few handfulls of chicken bites so protein was up there. For tea we had burgers so I went for 2 quarter pounders on one bun with a good side of salad so not too bad.

Measurements this week were ok, not as good as I wanted with the carb cycling but there was still some slight fat loss. As I missed training today I am planning on training monday, tuesday, thursday and friday this week and I may even throw in a cardio session on wednesday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout - Hypertrophy Pull

Lat Pulldown

52kg x 12 (+4 reps)

50kg x 12 (+4 reps)

47kg x 12 (+2kg & 4reps)

Seated Plate Row - new exercise

60kg x 12

55kg x 12

50kg x 12

Rear Delt Flys super set with Face pulls

No6 x 11 / 35kg x 15

No5 x 9 / 35kg x 15

No4 x 11 / 35kg x 15

Lying Leg Curl super set with SLDL

No6 x 15 / 60kg x 12

No6 x 13 / 60kg x 12

No6 x 10 / 60kg x 12

Alt DB Curl

15kg x 7 (+2 reps)

12kg x 12

10kg x 12

Jobe done.

Diet

Calories 3169

Pro 239g

Carb 314g

Fat 103g


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

super setting lying leg curls with SLDL is just evil. I like your style! Looks a decent workout with some progression. All good mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The combo was intended to hit the hamstrings from the upper and lower positions. Time will tell if it worked, if I can walk tomorrow I didnt try hard enough, if I walk like I took a dump in my pants jobe done.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Must of been a killer that hamstring superset, good progress on everything i see, working hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training is going well at the moment and I'm going up in weight or reps on most exercises every session. I just need to make sure I keep my diet consistent and keep pushing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job on the pulldowns, weight and reps, can't ask for more than that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> good job on the pulldowns, weight and reps, can't ask for more than that


I wouldn't say they were easy but I could have got another rep or two on the first two sets but Im trying to stop short of failure. Back feels a little sore today but nothing major.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

good looking session there mate how are you doing the reverse flyes? i think they're pretty damn hard from a row position with DBs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> good looking session there mate how are you doing the reverse flyes? i think they're pretty damn hard from a row position with DBs


The gym has a pec-dec with adjustable pins which allows you to rotate the grips all the way back so they almost touch at the rear. A very good piece of equipment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As training sessions go tonight was bloody hard, I felt like throwing up a few times and still dont feel 100% even now. I gave the workout everything I had and now Im just sat here like a zombi.

Workout - Push Rest/Pause

Smith Machine Concentric Squat

85kg x 20 (+5kg)

Leg Press Calf Raise

110kg x 28 (+10kg)

DB Inc Bench

27kg x 22 (+5 reps)

DB Seated Shoulder Press

17kg x 18 (+2 reps)

Dips

5kg x 20 (+5 reps)

Tricep Press Down

No9 x 28 (+1 plate)

All done in 40 mins.

Again managed to add either weight or reps to ever exercise. Tomorrow is a well earned day off training, thank God..


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you lot are all pushing on brilliantly, weight and reps being added everywhere


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Look really good, mate. Those high reps must hurt like hell, kudos!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Look really good, mate. Those high reps must hurt like hell, kudos!


The rest pause is like doing 3 sets in 1 with short 20 second recovery periods between. You basically do the first set to failure, rest 20 seconds then go to failure on the second set, rest for 20 seconds then go again to failure. I only do this on every third workout as its far too intence to do all of the time. Give it a go just once to see how horrible it is. Iv been home an hour now and I still feel bad.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> you lot are all pushing on brilliantly, weight and reps being added everywhere


We try....need to catch up with the big boys.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dip my cap mate, solid performance.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Dip my cap mate, solid performance.


Every one is doing so well at the moment and I dont want to let the team down. I think we all encourage each other and we push ourselves harder as a result. Every time I train I try and "Beat the Book" as they say, but I can say Im looking forward to my break as my body is taking a hammering every session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it's a healthy encouragement mate so your spot on.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The rest pause is like doing 3 sets in 1 with short 20 second recovery periods between. You basically do the first set to failure, rest 20 seconds then go to failure on the second set, rest for 20 seconds then go again to failure. I only do this on every third workout as its far too intence to do all of the time. Give it a go just once to see how horrible it is. Iv been home an hour now and I still feel bad.


Yup, been there, and I'm in no rush to come back! Lol puking was a frequent occurance when I was doing the martial arts, And that sickness stays with you!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have only just mixed my post workout shake as Iv been feeling too sick to eat, dont really feel like drinking it but it needs doing as I dont want to go all night on an empty stomach.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it sickness from the workout or are you coming down with something?

My kids have been ill and I have no doubt it will be passed on to me!

How long till the hols? Keep pushing hard till then!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done on the increases mate, that looks a pretty intense workout. The fact you are nearly throwing up is proof of that!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Is it sickness from the workout or are you coming down with something?
> 
> My kids have been ill and I have no doubt it will be passed on to me!
> 
> How long till the hols? Keep pushing hard till then!


I thought the sickness was due to the workout but after throwing up a few times in the night I must have picked up a bug. Took the day off work as I still feel like crap, bangin head and stomach cramps. Just mannaged to get a slice of toast down me. I hope its only a 24 hour thing as its not pleasant.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope u feel better soon mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Dropping like flies about here just now. First faultline with his back the Jim now you. Am I in dangerous company here lads?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Dropping like flies about here just now. First faultline with his back the Jim now you. Am I in dangerous company here lads?


You were the first man down!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Oops so I was! Lol sorry lads


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

And now jims knee!

Dodgy times for us all, I've got power back, legs and bis tonight, dare I risk it?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> And now jims knee!
> 
> Dodgy times for us all, I've got power back, legs and bis tonight, dare I risk it?


If aad can man up a take one for the team , in our hour of need its only fair you take the mantle.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm rest day today faultline so it's left to you to hold the team up tonight mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can say that I still feel like death, but I did manage to have some dinner so today I have had 3 slices of toast, 3 cups of tea ( can't have toast without tea, its the law in our house ) and one fajita. Its safe to say that I will be ever so slightly off my macros today, unless I have an @AAlan type 2000 calorie supper.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I can say that I still feel like death, but I did manage to have some dinner so today I have had 3 slices of toast, 3 cups of tea ( can't have toast without tea, its the law in our house ) and one fajita. Its safe to say that I will be ever so slightly off my macros today, unless I have an @AAlan type 2000 calorie supper.


I'm done with them mate! lol every night for 4 nights in a row nearly killed me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once I get better my body will be in overdrive and I will most likely have a few big meals, not sure Ill hit the 2000 calorie mark but I find after this type of illness for the next day or two I just eat and eat.

Im starting to feel a little better after the food so things are looking up.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear you are feeling better already, hopefully it passes as soon as it came on.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope so. Im not sure where it came from, it could have been something I ate or just a bug thats going around. I have had a cold for a week ot two so that could have effected my immune system making me an easy target for those nasty little bugs. It always seems the same, you start making some progress and then something comes along and knocks you back a step or two. Its just life is suppose.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not the dreaded man flu!?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably a 24 hr sickness bug, my boys had it yesterday too, right as rain now, I'm sure you will catch up with the cals over the rest of the week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still feeling a little peeky but came into work. Stomach is still cramping a little but I have eaten today, not a huge amount but little on often. No training tonight as I need to rest. I was trying to slim down for my holiday next friday but this wasnt exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What ever this bug is it isn't giving up without a fight. I may as well just move the tv into the toilet. Even a sip of water is going straight through me, my ass feels like iv been prison raped. Apart from the toilet trouble I don't feel as bad as I did so once it's all out I hope things improve. I'm sure iv lost an inch or two of my waist so not all bad.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What ever this bug is it isn't giving up without a fight. I may as well just move the tv into the toilet. Even a sip of water is going straight through me, my ass feels like iv been prison raped. Apart from the toilet trouble I don't feel as bad as I did so once it's all out I hope things improve. I'm sure iv lost an inch or two of my waist so not all bad.


I was about to say im glad your feeling better but clearly taking a turn for the worst again.. Get some Imodium down ya mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Wiped your ass that much you've nearly rubbed your bum hole out have you? Ring sting is never pleasant, hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Wiped your ass that much you've nearly rubbed your bum hole out have you? Ring sting is never pleasant, hope you feel better soon mate.


Far far too much info.

Especially as I'm still on youtube.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just took two Imodium so I hope I get some relief soon as I think I'm down to my spine now, ass is long gone. Shouldn't joke as its painful as hell.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh nasty, that's not good. Make sure you keep your fluid intake up and maybe consider getting some electrolytes


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been drinking dyralite to replace lost salts and minerals, took another Imodium this morning and I have rang the GP for an appointment. Getting sick of this now as its been going on since Tuesday.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How you feeling now bud? Did you go to the Dr's?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

GP said its most likely food posioning as no one else in the family has any symptomes. Took a sample for testing and will get the results on tuesday. Had a bowl of chicken soup of lunch and tomato soup for dinner and all is well for now.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

The magical wonders of soup when you poorly eh?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah must be on the mend


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd rather have a nice big steak but soup is better than nothing. I am actually getting hungry now for the first time since Tuesday, fancy some chocolate which is odd as I don't normally eat the stuff.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Food poisoning is nasty from what I hear, fortunate enough to have never suffered from it myself (touches wood) any ideas what the source of it was?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No idea what caused it could have been chicken, salmon or eggs which is what I ate Monday and Tuesday. Also caught the cat licking the frying pan as I forgot to put it away so could have been that ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Feeling any better yet mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well its been a tough old week but I seem to be over the worst of it now, been eating almost normaly today and stomach seems to be ok. Not going to train until Iv been completely better for at least 24 hours so if tomorrow goes well I will train on Tuesday evening.

As expected I have lost weight and have gone from 12 stone 9 to 12 stone 2 so half a stone gone in 6 days, most of it water.

Here is a copy of todaye measurements and although I am back at my starting weight my measurements have all moved in the correct direction.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad your on the mend mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear you are eating normally again mate, how are you feeling other than eating? I always feel really weak after having a dodgy stomach and not eating properly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am feeling ok today and have been eating as a normal person would. No idea about macros as at the moment just eating anything is the main thing. I will take it easy until after my holiday then start again when I get back. Might do a light session at the gym tonight just to get me out of the house. Thanks for the support lads and lasses.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained to night and it felt good to be back in the gym, I had loads of energy and felt like I had a very productive session. Went off the programme and just did a feel session of whatever I wanted but the theam was back and bis. I did 3 sets of each exercise but non to failure keeping the reps between 15 and 8. Off the top of my head I think I did the following :-

Shrugs

Upright Row

Bent Row

Seated Machine Row

45 degree Pulldowns

Hammer Machine Pulldowns

Behind Neck Pulldown

Preacher Curl

Cable Curl

EZ Bar 21s

Reverse Grip EZ Bar Curl

As I say I had loads of energy so I went a little mad and spent about 70 mins in the gym just having fun.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great to see you back at it and feeling well


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff mate, glad to see you back doing some form of training.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained chest, shoulders and triceps tonight. Nothing heavy but got an amazing pump and blew the cobwebs away.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Off to Sharm el Sheikh on Friday and according to google the current temp is 33 degrees. I may have to unpack my jumper..

I will go to the gym on thursday and weigh myself and then do it again when I get back to see how much weight I can pack on in a week off all inclusive food and drink. My goal is at least 7lb but im gunning for a stone.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha enjoy mate, well deserved rest will do you wonders. I'm not jealous in the slightest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After training the past two days every muscle in my upper body is hurting. I had to get the wife to hel me take my jumper off as my cheat and shoulders were hurting so much.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's when you know you have done it right! You needing to move into cardigans? :whistling:

Not long now till you are living it up in the sun, unlike Jim I am jealous! lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not the sun I'm looking forwards to its the all you can eat buffet four times a day that gets my jouices flowing.

The training has been enjoyable this week and I haven't been going heavy but it seems to have worked. When I get back I might have a session with the lad who looks after the gym. He's a total monster and trains like a mad man. It will be a challenge keeping up with him but I'll give it a go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All packed and ready to go for a week of food and fun in the sun.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have fun mate, hope you have a good time away.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a good one mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy mate. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

have a good break and recharge, ah lots of food sounds sooo good


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Be careful when walking passed all the shops especially if your mrs is with you, when i went a few years ago they were seriously ****ing me off at all the hassling of me and my ex


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Be careful when walking passed all the shops especially if your mrs is with you, when i went a few years ago they were seriously ****ing me off at all the hassling of me and my ex


How many camels did you get for her in the end?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> How many camels did you get for her in the end?


2!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

He-he someone had to do it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Brrrrrrrr it's ****ing cold. Just got in and having a cup of tea before bed.

I'm now a single man who owns 3 camels, 2 goats and a chicken..I drive a hard bargin.

Time for sleep now and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You do drive the good bargain!  good time?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well holiday over and I can confirm that it is possible to bulk on IF, due to me being a lazy ass I never made breakfast in the morning so I went for the late breakfast which meant my first meal was around 10 and my final meal around 7 giving me a 9 hour eating window. I did exercise some self control and limited myself to 5 visits to the buffet per meal... I did keep the main meals clean with loads of meat, fish, eggs and a mountain of veg saving my carbs for desert. No idea if how much I ate but went from 77kg to 80.4kg in a week. Went away with a six pack and came back with a barrel.

Main plan is to get diet back on track on Monday and start training tomorrow. For this week I will just be doing some full body workouts with 1 exercise per body part. Not going to failure just looking to get back into the groove.

Tomorrows measurements will be interesting.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well..... Welcome back first and foremost, hope you had a good time pal, a little sun, sand and over indulgence is good for the soul.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't make it to the gym yesterday as I was too busy sorting out the unpacking from our holiday but I fully intend to get down tonight for a good hour.

Been super hungry today, must be because my body has got used to eating 3 huge meals a day which isnt going to happen at work. I plan to weigh myself at the gym tonight to get idea of where I am. I'm not worried about the weight gain from the holiday and intend to carry on with my bulk and I will be aiming for 3000 to 3200 calories a day for the rest of this week and see where I am at this time next week. During the holiday I took a look at how I look and decided I am in need of some mass so thats the plan for now. Just going to have a look on MFP to work out what I need to eat to hit my targets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First session back and it was intended to be light session to get back into things, I have now realised I can't do light sessions. I started of steady then just thought oh well I'm here now might as well go for it. I didn't go to failure on anything but did push myself.

Workout pull hypertrophy

Working set only as my arms are too tired to type.

Pulldowns 55kg x 9

One are seated plate row 40kg x 9

Rear delt machine no6 x 7

Face pulls 40kg x 10

SLDL 70kg x 12

Lying leg curl no7 x 8

Alt DB curl 7.5kg x 10 for 5 sets.

All done.

Feeling good to be training again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You're doing a full body pull?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> You're doing a full body pull?


I do full body pull on one workout and then full body push on the next and just alternate between the two workouts. I do change the rep ranges and number of sets and also the exercises but the basic format remains the same.

Hamstrings and mid traps are sore as hell today but should be able to train again tonight with a little luck ( if the wife lets me ).


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back.... And with a vengeance by the looks of things.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah i see, is it working well for you?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight's session started well and I upped the weight on the chest and shoulder exercises and still hit my reps. Started warming up my quads with some leg extensions and all was well. Moved onto front squats starting with just the bar and adding 10 kg per set. On my first working set I started to feel a little light headed and my vision in my left eye went fuzzy and I had a strange flashing sensation and felt pressure behind my eye. I obviously stopped training and came home, vision is still a bit odd and I just feel a little spaced out. I will see how I go tomorrow as this has never happened to me before.

If I don't feel better tomorrow I'm off to the GP.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Tonight's session started well and I upped the weight on the chest and shoulder exercises and still hit my reps. Started warming up my quads with some leg extensions and all was well. Moved onto front squats starting with just the bar and adding 10 kg per set. On my first working set I started to feel a little light headed and my vision in my left eye went fuzzy and I had a strange flashing sensation and felt pressure behind my eye. I obviously stopped training and came home, vision is still a bit odd and I just feel a little spaced out. I will see how I go tomorrow as this has never happened to me before.
> 
> If I don't feel better tomorrow I'm off to the GP.


Bloody hell mate, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How you feeling this morning mate?

The pressure behind the eye doesn't sound too good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im feeling better today just got a mild headache. The only thing I can put it down to is preasure on a nerve behind my eye, I was getting dizzy spells last year and had a good check up at the doc's but Iv never had the issue with my eye before. The dizzyness and vision may be a sinus related issue but I have no other symptoms. Today is my rest day so I will take it easy this evening and see how I go on Thursday.

I remember as a youngster my mom had to have a few operations on her eye so it could be a family problem ???


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Afternoon bad. Glad to hear the holiday was enjoyed. Not good news on the eye though, hope it's nothing serious and you are back to full health quickly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't feel I'll just a little fuzzy. Early night tonight, plenty of rest should help.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Following Tuesdays problems I was a little worried about training today but decided to give it a go to see what happened. I had no issues what so ever and felt fine during the entire workout. I chose to lower the weights and go for reps today, inspired by @faultlines GVT.

So today was back and bis, was meant to be hamstrings too but as I still can't bend down properly after Monday I gave them a miss.

While I was there I got talking to the power lifter and we talked about diet and he couldn't believe I was eating 3000+ calories a day, he is currently bulking on 2300 calories at 13 stone.

Anyway today's workout

Jim rows 50kg x 12 x 5 sets

Pull-ups into lat pulldowns

5 sets of 15. Basically do as many body weight pull ups as I could then run over to the pull down machine and complete the set to 15 reps.

T bar row 40kg x12 x 5 sets

Close grip pull down 40kg x 12 x 5 sets

Preacher curl 5 sets of 12 not sure of weigh but on plate no3.

Simple but tough workout.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work mate, glad your feeling better....looks like the whole gangs gone rep mad!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was meant to be power day but I was a little nervous after Tuesday so played it safe.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice workout, glad your on the mend, my tris are still hurting from Monday!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My hamstrings have just recovered after Monday, still slightly stiff but I can bend comfortably now.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice little workout there mate, good to see you getting back into it!

With regards to the power lifter, he has found a number that is good for him, now that may work very well for him but not necessarily for you.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear you are back training and feeling better mate. That must have given you a fright earlier in the week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Two days rest over, time to get back into the gym and today Im planning on doing an 8x8 workout. The basic set up is 8 sets or 8 reps all with the same weight and only 60 seconds rest between sets. As today is my push day I was planning on doing just one exercise for each muscle group.

Quads - Leg Press

Calf - Seated Calf Raise

Chest - Flat Bench ( in power rack )

Shoulders -OHP

Triceps - CGBP ( reverse grip with palms facing )

All depending on the required equipment being available.

As always I will record the session and post it later.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks a good workout


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout today was extremely tough and I would recommend this system. The first 3 or 4 sets in all exercises were relatively easy and I was thinking the selected weights were too light but by sets 6 and 7 the pain was really kicking in and the last set just hurt from rep 1 to 8. My shoulders vary rarely ache after a workout but they are today so who knows how I will be tomorrow after a nights sleep. The workout did take a little longer than anticipated so I had to miss calfs which is no major problem.

Workout - 8x8 push

Flat bench 50kg 8x8

OHP 25kg 8x8

CGBP reverse grip 30kg 8x8

Squat 60kg 8x8 (last 2 sets were very tough).

That was me all done, doesn't seem like a lot but trust me it was more than enough.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I find super setting helps get the time down and it's a killer!

Glad your liking the volume workouts, are you changing from your other routine to volume training now?

Good work btw


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I read the system sets very short rest periods so super sets would mean the rest would be too long. I rested for 1 minute between sets today but I could have easily cut it down by 50% on everything but squats.

I think I will give this system a run for a month or so and see how it goes. After this afternoons session my legs and shoulders are already aching, chest and tris are fine (for now). I think as long as my diet is good any system would work but like you I like to try new things.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you following girondas 8x8 system?

I rested 1 min between my super sets on my last workout and done 3 rest pause exercises and I was done in about 35-40 mins, so it's a good way to get workouts done quicker.

Anyway there great workouts, for a few days after every session I'm in pieces.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My shoulders, legs and triceps are feeling it this morning. Strangely my chest is fine which is odd because it normall aches more than any other muscle. I need to just focus on getting my food sorted today to get full benefit from the training. There were 2 lads in the gym yesterday and one was training and the other looked a bit worse for ware. I think they are both getting ready for a comp but the one lad had been out on the beer the night before so wasn't training. The lad training wasn't happy and was giving his mate a hard time. One of his comments made me think I need to get my diet on track. He said that you don't build muscle on pints of cider and pizza, when your on low calories you need to make every calorie count.

I am going to try and addopt that way of thinking from from now on, apart from cheat days.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well my bank holiday hasn't been as relaxing as I thought it would be. The wife decided it was time for a spring clean and I was given the job of cleaning the bath rooms. Scrubbing tiles and cleaning ceilings is no fun at any time but with sore shoulders its even less fun. I managed to remove the shower cubical door and the shower packed up so had to go out and get some replacement parts to fix my handy work. An hours job turned into three hours worth. Back to work tomorrow for a rest.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nightmare when things like that happen, I went round the in-laws for dinner and got roped into helping put a 200kg roof light in a porch, was on the roof for 2 hours in the freezing wind, got a shoulder and arm workout tonight too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulders looker good in the mirror when finished, polishing tiles gives a great pump...don't want to shower now as the bath room is spotless and I don't want to mess it up.

Two Christmas's ago we went to the and they had a leak in the kitchen coming from the garage roof so I was up there in the cold trying to sort it. Me and the farther in law on the roof in the cold and wet while the women drank wine all tucked up and warm. We men get all the luck.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just getting up to date.... Cracking couple sessions under the old belt mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking forward to another 8x8 session tonight. I will be doing full body pull so am thinking pull downs, seated plate loaded row, SLDL and bb curl. If sundays session is an indication that lot should take about an hour but if I have time I will throw in some core work. According to what I read deadlifts are a no no on the 8x8 so will have to miss them for a while.

Nice to be back at work and eating properly again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's the little things about the training routines that make all the difference.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a good day today. Diet and training have both gone to plan and had a little post workout cardio, which was nice.

Diet wise I hit 3200 almost spot on with 230g of protein, 300g of carbs and 100g of fat. The only slight, and it is slight issue has been that I have lost 0.5lb but this is no major thing and most likely down to me not eating too well oner the bank holiday period.

Tonight training went well and I managed to throw in some rear delt work. I cut the rest periods down to 30 seconds which allowed some extra time. The weight was a little light on some exercises but spot on for bb curls, felt a bit daft using just the bar with no weights but after 8 sets it was plenty heavy enough. I thought my biceps were going to explode.

Workout 8x8 pull

Seated plate row 60kg 8x8

Lat pull downs 35kg 8x8

SLDL 60kg 8x8

Reverse pec deck flys 15kg 8x8

Barbell curl 20kg 8x8 (just about)

All done in an hour.

Post workout cardio ????? A gentleman never tells.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As I have an issue consuming the required calories I have been thinking about getting a weight game shake but they seem very expensive so I'm sure you guys have a few ideas on home made mass building shakes. Any that spring to mind let me know.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow 8x8, how does that feel today


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good stuff with the 8x8

Plenty of cals here










Or just loads of milk, whey, oats and PB will do the trick


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A good bulking smoothie that i have is this;

500ml milk

1 frozen banana

1.5 scoops protein (60g)

I tablespoon peanut butter

100g oats

Works out roughly as;

Cals - 1019

Fat - 28

Pro - 83

Carbs - 106

Tastes damn good too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> wow 8x8, how does that feel today


My upper back feels a little tender but everything else is feeling fine. My quads are still hurting from sunday but I plan on giving them another beasting tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Good stuff with the 8x8
> 
> Plenty of cals here
> 
> ...


2 of those shakes a day and I would be good to go. Might have a look in the cupboard tonight to see whats knocking about. Looks lovely.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained last night but didnt have time to post. The session was truly horrific... The hardest session of the year so far.

I made the mistake of asking the Polish power lifter for a spot on my last few sets of bench which was the start of the pain session. Shoulders weren't too bad but squats were a killer, my poor legs are battered and in need of a good rest.

Workout 8x8 push

Flat Bench 60kg 8/8/8/8/7/6/6/4 + 3 negatives

OHP 27.5kg 8/8/8/8/8/8/7/7

Skull Crushers 18kg 8x8

Squats 65kg 8x8

Seated Calf Raise 30kg 4x8

Diet was spot on again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent mate, we like horrific. Glad to see you're not taking it easy :laugh:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Trained last night but didnt have time to post. The session was truly horrific... The hardest session of the year so far.
> 
> I made the mistake of asking the Polish power lifter for a spot on my last few sets of bench which was the start of the pain session. Shoulders weren't too bad but squats were a killer, my poor legs are battered and in need of a good rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Beasting


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My legs are well and truely beasted. Im really enjoying this training and its the most intence training I done for a long time.

Its a good system but I dont think you could do it year round as its just too demanding. Im going to follow it for the rest of the month and maybe beyond but I dont think I will go past 6 weeks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They recommend a deload week or 2 on gvt after 4-6 weeks so something similar could be said of 8x8.

I agree, the high volume training is alot of fun (and pain) and something I'll continue with for a while


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A deload week is a very good idea, I might do 4 weeks on 1 week off. With the delaod on GVT is it a total break from training or just a low volume low weight week ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

40%-50% Deload on full sets


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a few ideas, depends who you listen to, but the general consensus is low volume and light weight, you can do a 3x5 type strength week but keep weights at around 75% of 5rm, don't go near failure etc etc


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks a great workout there mate, how are you finding the high volume? Are your rest times strict?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm enjoying the high rep stuff but its very tough and my knees are playing up a little, nothing major more of a minor irritation.

With the rest times I'm sticking to 30 seconds which works out to be 12 deep breaths. I did extend this by a little on my last few sets of squats.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow not much rest, just watch those knees mate, don't let them get any worse. Maybe knock a good amount of fish oil back, perhaps 4-5g a day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will up my fish oils and get the glucosamine out. It's an old sports injury that has left me with a small tare in my knee cartilage.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will up my fish oils and get the glucosamine out. It's an old sports injury that has left me with a small tare in my knee cartilage.


just a thought, Solgar are introducing a new joint complex this weekend, looks excellent, guaranteeing it to cut pain levels in 7 days, it's called Seven.

By the way, legs are looking extremely good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good supp, personally I take organic blends.... Might be worth a change.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A day or two of the glu does the trick but if its not gone after I will look into the solgar.

Thanks for the leg comment, I'm expecting some growth on the 8x8 as there is either quat or hamstring work every session, same with arms. Just need to eat right.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't updated my measurements for a few weeks now with all the holidays and illness so first thing this morning I had a measure. No real change since last time but as expected my legs have grown a little which means I have put an inch on my upper lef this year.

Should be training today as I haven't trained since Thursday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained this afternoon and had a good session. Moved up weight on all exercises and made a minor change by replacing seated plate row with bent over row as this is a compound exercise and better for more overall groth.

Workout 8x8 Pull

Pulldowns 37.5kg 8x8

Bent Row 55kg 8/8/8/8/8/8/7/6

Rear Delt 20kg 8x8

SLDL 65kg 8x8

BB Curl 22.5kg 8x8

I didn't feel as destroyed as I did last week but this could be due to my body becoming used to the training style. My conditioning must be improving which is a major part of this training system.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained tonight despite a dodgy knee. Didn't go crazy and stayed away from the squats opting for leg press instead.

I was very happy with the progression and mannaged to add 4 reps to my final set of flat bench which means I will be going up next week. I also completed all my sets on OHP and Skulls. I also added an extra heavy set at the end of my 8 sets just to keep the strengt training aspect in there.

Workout - Push 8x8

Flat Bench 60kg 8x8 then 80kg x2 + 3 negatives

OHP 27.5kg 8x8 then 40kg x4 + 2 negatives

Skulls 20kg 8x8 then 32kg x4 + 2 negatives

Leg Ext 20kg 8x8 very light warm up only.

Leg Press 50kg 8x8 super slow with 15 seconds rest. Only a very light weight but as the reps were very slow the burn was amazing.

Rest day tomorrow and well needed it is too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done mate, will be really good to see how you progress on this. 8 sets must be nightmarishly hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It wasn't too bad tonight as no squats but the crazy polish power lifter is determined to build my bench by any means possible, including forced reps and negatives. Im a little annoyed about my knee but I still got a leg workout in, of a type.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It wasn't too bad tonight as no squats but the crazy polish power lifter is determined to build my bench by any means possible, including forced reps and negatives. Im a little annoyed about my knee but I still got a leg workout in, of a type.


just have to do the best you can mate, let it heal and then get back on track


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sound advice.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great looking session there, and progression on 8x8 is brilliant!

Don't worry about the squats, a fcuked knee is not nice, leg press with keep you ticking over till its healed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its never going to heal fully but it isnt normally a problem. Im sure it will calm down in a short while and Ill be off again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You ever thought about strapping it for squats mate.

And as the others have said... Great progress.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The odd thing about the knee is that leg exercises don't cause me any problems as you are working in one plane of movement going straight up and down its things that cause me to put preasure on the outside of the knee. The worst thing I find is pushing a heavy shopping trolley around corners because it forces my knee outwards which causes me more problems than squats, leg press and the like. Iv had the problem for 12 years now and it comes and goes but I have to just train around it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well you clearly understand your limitations fella.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Aaha the solution to your problems is....online shopping


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Aaha the solution to your problems is....online shopping


Alternatively run up and down the isles making racing car noises pushing the empty trolley until eventually the OH looses her rag and sends you to sit in the van........... Just me then?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shopping is just me and the youngest lad and we have a strict "if it isnt on the list" system. If I take the wife or eldest it costs too much. I thought about on-line shopping but a trip to the supermarket is about the only time I go out apart from the gym.

Knee feels a little better today and tonight is pull workout so the day is on the up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad the pegs feeling better mucker.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained tonight but didn't do hamstrings as they are very tight which I think may have either been a cause of my knee problem or a result of it brought about by me not walking correctly.

Any way tonights workout went well even though I started off badly by not checking the weights correctly. I didnt move the pin after my last warm up set on pulldowns and didnt notice until I had done 4 sets. I thought I was super man pulling some serious weights and then I noticed, silly fool that I am.

Workout 8x8 upper body pull.

Pulldowns 30kg 4x8 then 40kg 4x8

Bent Row 60kg 8x8

Plate Pulldown 50kg 8x8

Plate Row 60kg 4x8 then 50kg 4x8 ( 60kg was too heavy as form was going after only 3 sets.

Rear Delt on Cable 10kg 8x8 These were done lying on a bench with the cables on the top position. Really felt then to.

Barbell Curl 25kg 4x8 then 2x7 then 1x6 then 1x5.

Good stretch then home for supper and a watch Jims videos.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dont you just hate it when you get the weights wrong, no matter, it was still a very good session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Consistently solid (forgetting the slight mishap  )

So what time scale you looking at running this routine now?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Trained tonight but didn't do hamstrings as they are very tight which I think may have either been a cause of my knee problem or a result of it brought about by me not walking correctly.
> 
> Any way tonights workout went well even though I started off badly by not checking the weights correctly. I didnt move the pin after my last warm up set on pulldowns and didnt notice until I had done 4 sets. I thought I was super man pulling some serious weights and then I noticed, silly fool that I am.
> 
> ...


Another great workout, mate. Still makes me wince when I see 8 sets, how's it working for you?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to see the volume still keeping you busy :thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The system seems to be working great for my upper body but my poor legs are taking a battering. I think I may have jumped it too soon with the 8x8 for legs as they are not used to that level of work, not that I intend to lower it... They will adapt to it soon enough once me knee starts playing ball. I intend to stick with this system for the rest of the month then take a deload week and start again but I may make a minor mod by making my final set a power set with lower reps and more weight so it may well be 7 sets of 8 then one set of 4.

Diet is going well also and Im up to 12 stone 11 pounds which is the heavyest Iv been all year and I received a delivery from MP this morning so now I have 10kg of powder, no idea where Im going to store it ?? Iv gone crazy and not ordered unflavoured so for a change I gone with choc whey. Better taste nice as its going to take a while to get through 10kg at 2 scoops a day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just got some cherry bakewell whey from tpw, very nice and lovely mixed with quark!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My box is just sat in the boot of my car, might make everyone in the office a shake later. I ordered 5kg of banana by mistake once, not nice.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A late report on last nights session on which I received some help from the polish guy. Makes a big difference having someone to help on the final sets. Knee was feeling a lot better but didn't want to risk making things worse.

For the workout I stuck with the 8x8 but added a 9th heavy set with forced reps and negatives.

Flat bench 65kg 8-8-8-8-8-6-7-5 then 80kg x 2 +2 negatives.

OHP 30kg 8-8-8-8-8-7-7-7 then 42kg x 4 +2 forced reps

Skulls 24kg 8x8 then 32kg x 3 +2 partials

Machine dips 50kg 8x8

All done and than home to eat.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent benching mate. Strong OHP to boot after....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep you should be sore after that, have you condensed your sessions?

Or is it just the leg portion that's missing?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't train legs due to the recent knee problem so the session was a little short. As I had time I through in some dips on the seated dipping machine, I really felt my chest working but no aches today. I must be getting used to the system.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunday session over and done and Im sat here without the energy to move. Its safe to say I left nothing behind. Still no legs but the knee is feeling a lot better although I think I will give it another weeks rest. Anyway down to business.

Workout Upper Body Pull 8x8

Pulldown (with the correct weight) 42.5kg 8x8

Bent Row 62.5kg 8x8 (Yates row style)

Plate Manchine Pull Down 42.5kg 8/8/8/7/7/6/6/5 only added 2.5kg but felt really hard

Plate Seated Row 55kg 8x8

Reverse Pec-dek 25kg 8/8/8/8/8/7/6/6

Barbell Curl 8x8 (only managed 4 reps on final set last time so Im happy with the progression)

Weight currently at 12st 11lb, measurements done this morning so I will add later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am in danger of turning into a fat boy.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good session, bud. Glad the knee's improving too.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to see things progressing along nicely in here mate. Hope the knee sorts itself out soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 117732
> 
> 
> I am in danger of turning into a fat boy.


Still have my fat and proud badge you know.....I'm not afraid to use it!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think peanut m&ms are my downfall. Just one hand full in never enough.

The fat is not too much if an issue as long as I keep adding weight to the bar I'm happy but I won't let the extra padding get out of control.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good man, I have a leaning towards peanut mnms too, lately though it's flapjacks! Can't get enough of them, especially the choc fudge ones :-o


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good man, I have a leaning towards peanut mnms too, lately though it's flapjacks! Can't get enough of them, especially the choc fudge ones :-o


You were doing great until "chocolate fudge" crept into the post


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do love a flapjack, tried to make some myself once. Protein flapjacks were what they were ment to be but they were more like paving slabs.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I try to stick the original ones but then the kids convince me to buy choc fudge


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what I should try, protein flapjacks much better


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Only purpose of having kids is to blame them for

Missing chocolate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> That's what I should try, protein flapjacks much better


Not half as tasty though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My kids don't eat a lot of chocolate but luckily my wife excels in eating it. She's one of those annoying people whe eats loads and doesn't gain weight.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I do love a flapjack, tried to make some myself once. Protein flapjacks were what they were ment to be but they were more like paving slabs.


I've made a fairly good batch before i'll try to find the recipe if you like?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Recipe would be good thanks.

No training today but a good food day, apart from the peanut m&ms. Only had about 5 or 6.

Diet breakdown.

Calories 3142

Carbs 301g

Protein 256g

Fat 103g

A good days work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Here you go mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Juste a quick update before I hit the sack for some well earned rest.

Was intending on doing my usual 8x8 upper body push but when I got to the gym there was a bunch of young lads on the flat bench so I just started to warm up with the dumbells and after a few sets it seemed like the lads were there to stay so I thought I would just have an off the cuff strength session to see if all the 8x8 work had had any effect on my strength. I an pleased to say the it does seem to have worked although I think a lot of it is due to the forced reps and negatives Iv been doing. Feeling good after the warm up sets I went straight to the 40kg dumbells and to my amazement for the first time ever I was able to bang out a few reps.

Workout Upper body push - strength

Warm Up & Cuff Stuff ( taken from the video posted from Strength Forum )

Flat DB Press

40kg x 3 pb

37kg x 3

32kg x 5

30kg x 5

Seated DB Shoulder Press

30kg x 3

27kg x 3

25kg x 5

22kg x 4

CGBP

50kg x 3

45kg x 4

40kg x 5

35kg x 7

Cool down as warm up.

Felt very strange having long rest time as Iv become used to 30 to 40 seconds recovery but apart from that I was very happy with the way things went.

Diet has also been good today.

Calories 3219

Carbs 309g

Protein 267g

Fat 98g

Time for bed before I eat any more.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That is seriously strong, mate. I'm really impressed!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job mate, 40kg DB press is not to be sniffed at. Sometimes nice doing a different session, especially when unexpected


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good job mate, strong pressing all round, I'm gonna hit the DB press after the barbell bench fcuked my shoulder up the other day, the way forward for me I think!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well played sir. :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Good job mate, strong pressing all round, I'm gonna hit the DB press after the barbell bench fcuked my shoulder up the other day, the way forward for me I think!


I find I can get a good squeeze on the DBs and I do feel it in my chest but I need to improve my flat BB bench so I will go back to the 8x8 next session. I will give it a few weeks on 8x8 then have another strength session and see if I can get 102kg on the flat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> good job mate, 40kg DB press is not to be sniffed at. Sometimes nice doing a different session, especially when unexpected


A change is as good as a rest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Well played sir. :thumb:


Iv got to keep my hand in with you strength boys.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

45s next my man !! 

I always find the beauty of db press is getting to that point slightly below chest to really get things warming up.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Well played mate, very good lift with the 40's, they're my next target!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mark_star said:


> good job mate, 40kg DB press is not to be sniffed at. Sometimes nice doing a different session, especially when unexpected


There's a saying - the best way you can train is what you're not doing now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> 45s next my man !!
> 
> I always find the beauty of db press is getting to that point slightly below chest to really get things warming up.


Yeah, I think I will leave it a week or two, or never.,,

40s were hard but I don't think 45s would even move, well maybe in a downward path to the floor whilst ripping my arms out if their sockets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I have often said I love training bach and today was a very enjoyable session, ball splittingly hard but fun.

As this was a strength session I wanted to see how far I could push myself so I went all out. No pain and all that stuff. As this was a pull strength workout I wanted to include deadlifts but because of my knee I went for rack pulls as a safer option. The squat rack base bar was too high so I found some of those plastic stepper things which raised the weight about 6 inches of the floor and I used these for both rack pulls and bent rows.

Workout Pull strength.

Bent Row

90kg x 5

85kg x 5

80kg x 5 (x3 sets)

Rack Pulls

150kg x 1

140kg x 3

135kg x 4

130kg x 5

Pull Downs - Wide Grip

60kg x 5

55kg x 6

50kg x 6

45kg x 10

V-Bar seated Cable Row

70kg x 6 / 6 / 5 / 4

DB Pr Curl ( only did this as I was too tired to stand )

12.5kg x 6

10kg x 8

7.5kg x 10

5kg x 25

All done and ready for some serious doms in the morning. No amount of foam rolling is going to help.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Well I have often said I love training bach and today was a very enjoyable session, ball splittingly hard but fun.
> 
> As this was a strength session I wanted to see how far I could push myself so I went all out. No pain and all that stuff. As this was a pull strength workout I wanted to include deadlifts but because of my knee I went for rack pulls as a safer option. The squat rack base bar was too high so I found some of those plastic stepper things which raised the weight about 6 inches of the floor and I used these for both rack pulls and bent rows.
> 
> ...


I like classic fm when I'm training too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to read through and found it " training bach". What can I say Im a product of Thatcher's Britain...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done mate, really well done


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

One hell if a session fella :thumb: very strong.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Couple of good strong sessions mate. How are you finding the 8x8 routine?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im really enjoying the challange of the 8x8 and it doesn't seem to have impacter on my strength so all is good. Going forward I think I will go for a mix of 8x8 and strength, possibly doing 2 weeks of 8x8 sessions then 1 week strength. I need to get some progress photos done but the camera isnt working and the phone pics are never very good.

No training tonight so I will be watching tv whilst playing on here.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Plenty of reading material available for the strength week pal. What's tickled your fancy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

For strength I will be sticking with the basic lifts done in a reverse pyramid system. I will do one exercise per body part and stick to the same push pull split as I'm currently using.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Well I have often said I love training bach and today was a very enjoyable session, ball splittingly hard but fun.
> 
> As this was a strength session I wanted to see how far I could push myself so I went all out. No pain and all that stuff. As this was a pull strength workout I wanted to include deadlifts but because of my knee I went for rack pulls as a safer option. The squat rack base bar was too high so I found some of those plastic stepper things which raised the weight about 6 inches of the floor and I used these for both rack pulls and bent rows.
> 
> ...


Great workout there, how did you find the rack pulls?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rack pulls were bloody hard not having done any deadlifts for a while. I may introduce them into my 8x8 workouts and see how I progress.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have decided to take a new direction and try and focus on some strength training so I will be following a beginners strength programe for the next 10 weeks. I will be training three times a week alternating between an A and B workout. The progression will be 5kg a week on major lifts like squats and deadlifts and 2.5kg a week on everything else. The routine is as below



First workout all done and dusted. Nothing earth shattering but it is only week one so plenty more to come. Although that being said my shoulders and legs do feel a little heavy already.

Workout 1

Back Squat 70kg 5x5

OHP 35kg 5x5

Flat Bench 60kg 5x5

Dips Bodyweight 3x12

A very enjoyable session and I'm looking forward to the next one already. Can't wait to get stuck into the front squats and deads.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

look forward to see your progression on this


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv always designed my own systems but this one is from a strength forum with the warmup weights, reps and sets laid out. I think as long as I eat enough and train as hard as possible I should progress nicely, that being said following recent events on here you never know whats around the corner.

The only thing I am worried about is bench as this has always been a week area for me but I will just focus on hitting my weekly targets and eventually I will get there. Im sure my legs will love squatting three times a week, not sure my knees will thank me though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout number two all done and I enjoyed it to.

I did a few extra warm up sets on front squats just to try different bar and hand positions and I decided that wrapping a strap around the bar felt the most comfortable and the most secure. I also experimented with foot positioning and found a wide stance felt the most natural, which is odd because I tend to have a fairly narrow stance for back squats.

On the bent rows I pulled the bar up to my upper abdominal area and felt it really well in my mid upper back. After the working sets my traps were fairly pumped.

On the deads I tried to pull the bar forcefully into my body to get a squeeze on my lats, not sure if it worked but I did feel the contraction.

Workout 2

Front squats 35kg 5x5

Bent row 50kg 5x5

Deadlift 80kg 5x5

Pull-ups Bodyweight 5/4/3/3/2

All done and ready for the next session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

all sounds very good mate, I prefer wide stance myself, just seems a bit more comfortable


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weighed myself yesterday and I'v been sitting at 12 stone 11 pounds for almost two weeks now so starting on monday I will be increasing my daily caolries to 3400 and see what difference that has. With my plan to get to 14 stone this year I need to gain just over 2 lb a month which means I am right on track at the moment so I dont need a major jump, just a little extra to keep thing ticking along nicely. For the extra 200 calories I will be increasing my fats as my protein and carbs are both fairly high and 200 calories from fats is only 22g which is nothing really.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 3

Squats 72.5kg 5x5

OHP 37.5kg 5x5

Bench 62.5kg 5x5

Dips +5kg 5x5

Slight issue with the squats as I felt my knee turning in a little, I prevented it but I could do with some tips on why this happens and how to prevent it becomming an issue as the weights increase. Tried turning my feet out a little more but still felt it wanting to pull in.

A little diet advice required to get me past my current weight.

This is my basic diet but the evening meal changes daily.

Meal 1

3 whole eggs, 2 shreaded wheat, 1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of MP weight gain.

Meal 2

1 chicken fillet, 1 wrap, salad, fruit.

Meal 3

1 tin of tuna, spoon of mayo, 2 wholemeal bread, fruit.

Meal 4 (evening meal)

140g of salmon, 150g rice, spring onion, 1 egg (based on fridays meal).

Meal 5 Post workout

2 scoops of whey, 1 scoop of MP weight gain.

Meal 6

250g of quark, 1 table spoon of peanut butter.

On non workout days meals 5 & 6 will be combined.

As said meals 1,2,3,5 & 6 are almost the same every day but meal 4 changes daily.

Any ideas or tweeks are welcome.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Christ, makes me realise I'm not eating enough!

You're not squating in soft trainers are you, that can let your feet roll in so your weight is on the inside of your foot. Other than that I think it's just a case of forcing your knees out, so the muscle in your hips/glutes? that hold them there strengthen up.

Good workout, mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Might give squatting bare foot a go to see if that helps, thanks for the tip.

As for diet, its about to increase.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried deadlifting barefoot for the first time on Friday, definitely felt more stable.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's worth a go.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Massive fan of goin barefoot for the majority of my lifts.

Great work so far Ad.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im enjoying the workouts and they are demanding but as they are over fairly quickly I feel I can give my all and not have to hold back. Give it a few months and I will be trouser shopping again with all this leg work.

Fronties, Rows, deads and chins tonight. :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today I will be mostly eating.....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

With regards to the barefoot squats and deads its definitely better than a 'running trainer' but i also find shoes with a complete flat sole work well too.

Be interesting to see how this program goes, i think i tried the exact one many moons ago and saw some good results.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Doesn't look too dis similar to stronglifts 5x5, and we all know that works. Hope to see good things from this routine for you mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm with Si, bare feet or thin flat soles are the business, make you much more stable. Give it a go mate, you won't regret it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like I had better big out some clean socks.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Sounds like I had better big out some clean socks.


good plan


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a few days rest and now I ready to go again.

I have to go out this evening so will be training straight from work which I haven't done for a long time and never at this new gym so Im not sure how busy it will be but I should be able to get everthing done but possibly not in the correct order. Got my kit ready in the car and my pre workout shake is in my bag so just waiting to go. The next 3 hous will just dragggggggg on and on.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 5 all done and thankfully the gym was quiet, although the squat rack was busy when I got there so I just did squats last.

Squat 75kg 5x5

OHP 40kg 5x5

Flat Bench 65kg 5x5 ( starting to feel it now )

Dips +10kg 5x5

All done in 45 mins then back home for dinner.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice solid workout again, are you enjoying the change?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Like a duck to water


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I must admit I enjoy the pure simplicity of this system. Just basic compounds all the way.

A lad at the gym told me my squat form was spot on so I'm happy with that. The only down side is iv already out grown a pair of trousers, they still fit round the waist but I can't bend down or I will rip the ass out of them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good session there, numbers going up, feeling good?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one, don't envy you doing squats last, must be very hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First, last or in the middle squats are always a joy....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a very stop start couple for weeks with workouts all messed up and no real structure but with a little luck things should start to get back on track tomorrow. No training since Friday so not a lot to report. Front squats, rows, deads and pull ups on the cards for tomorrow and I can't wait. Got a new drive thanks to Jims latest back pic, shows that the 5x5 can yield some good results when done correctly and consistently.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When you the deads, rows and chins he is consistently banging out and always progressing there is no option but to grow!

How much are you eating now?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> When you the deads, rows and chins he is consistently banging out and always progressing there is no option but to grow!
> 
> How much are you eating now?


Lets not forget I'm also revelling in beginners gains IMO.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The constant progression can only come in the first few years, you can't progress forever, and your lifts plus food = size


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been hitting 3400 cals most days but not sure about yesterday as I was out all day. I will try and get in my 3 workouts this week but will have to train today, Wednesday and Friday. Will weigh myself tonight and see if I have gained. On the plus side my work shirt is getting tight across the back so something is happening.

Will report back after the workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 6 completed and things are starting to get interesting now as the weights creep up. I really enjoyed tonight's training, it was tough but manageable. I feel my form is improving on the front squats and bent rows. I was particularly happy with the rows as I did each rep in a controlled manner with a slight pause and squeeze at the top. I also managed to complete all the deads with no straps although the very last rep was tough.

Workout 6

Front squat 40kg 5x5

Bent row 55kg 5x5

Deadlift 90kg 5x5

Pull-ups Bodyweight 5/5/4/4/3

Slight improvement on the pul-ups but at the end of the workout I am fairly tired so not too bad.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one mate, good workout


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to be back in the gym after a few days off. Think the extra days rest did me the world of good.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

It's nice when the weights creep up to the point they're starting to test you, isn't it?!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> It's nice when the weights creep up to the point they're starting to test you, isn't it?!


I think in a week or two the real hard work will start as I move up closer to my limits on some exercises, still got plenty left in the tank though. As long as I keep eating enough the gains will come.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still plenty left in there pal... I see you cruising for a good 2-3weeks yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another workout over and done and another step closer to the goal. Really felt hard tonight, not because I was struggling but just because the weights are getting more demanding. I have got some 0.6kg weights on order so when I get to my upper limits I can reduce the increments to 1.25kg on the smaller muscle groups like chest and shoulders.

Also remembered to weigh myself and I'm up to 12 stone 12.5lb so getting very close to 13 stone which is where I want to be at this time of the year if I am going to reach 14 stone by the new year. I must admit the waist is growing a little but I'm not too fussed at the moment, I wont be the only fat bloke in the gym.

Workout 7

Squat 77.5kg 5x5

OHP 42.5kg 5x5 last rep was tough.

Bench 67.5kg

Dips +12.5kg 5x5

Finished of with a few light sets or cable tri ext whilst talking to the lad who works behind the counter.

I also received my second comment on how strict my form was and how I really push myself.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

all going very nicely in here, the small plates will be a really useful addition, small increments should keep you pushing the weights up for some time


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's the plan, hopefully the muscle won't notice such a small jump but over time the increases however small will all add up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not long till you will be on the progression program.

I wouldn't worry about the waistline, as we know it's very hard to just add muscle alone, plus that's what all this strongman stuff is about isn't it? Lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like this routine is working well for you mate. Always good to get comments from others that have noticed the effort you are putting in as well. Weighted dips are coming along nicely too, they are my favourite exercise.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I enjoy the dips and really feel them in my chest afterwards. Last nights final set was hard to complete so I will go up by 1.25kg next session.

Its quite strange the way the programe works, last week I struggled with 40kg on OHP and thought there was no way I would get 42.5kg up, but it didn't feel too bad. The same thing happened with bench, I didnt think I would mannage the weight increase but it was fairly easy. Must be my body reacting to the programe.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I enjoy the dips and really feel them in my chest afterwards. Last nights final set was hard to complete so I will go up by 1.25kg next session.

Its quite strange the way the programe works, last week I struggled with 40kg on OHP and thought there was no way I would get 42.5kg up, but it didn't feel too bad. The same thing happened with bench, I didnt think I would mannage the weight increase but it was fairly easy. Must be my body reacting to the programe.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Look the boys doing so well he's posted it twice 

Show boat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know how I managed that ???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A quick measure this morning and I'm a little alarmed at my waist measurement but its what I was expecting as I am eating a lot at the moment. I may try a slight diet adjustment. I want to keep the calories the same but lower the carbs a little and increase the fats. Also as the weights increase in the gym I will be using more energy so I need to keep the calories high. I have also decided to add in some assistance work for my bis and tris as I want to get to 16" arms, no real reason why just a personal goal.



Training in about an hour and then off to mothers for a big old roast which wont do the waist line any good.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 8 completed and its fair to say I'm done in. Had to change the order of exercises as the squat rack was being used so I did pull-ups first after my warm up. I managed to get a few more reps on the pull-ups and in a week or two I may be in a position to add some weight. As the rack was busy through most of my session I had to do front squats last but TBH it didn't impact on them at all.

I did have to change my grip on the last 2 sets of deadlifts but refused to use the straps.

Workout

Pull-ups Bodyweight 5/5/5/4/3

Bent Row 57.5kg 5x5

Deadlift 95kg 5x5

Front Squats 45kg 5x5

Happy with todays efforts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good session mate, It's good to try and hold off on using straps as long as you can on deadlifts. Grip and forearms get hit much better without them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid session buddy boy.... :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm trying to improve my grip strength by not using straps and I will take it as far as I can in-assisted.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Having a bad day today and to top it off my knee is giving me some serious jipp to the point I'm walking with a limp. I'm going to give squats a miss tonight in the hope a little rest will help. I may have a little play with some 1 rep max work for OHP and bench if my Polish friend is there to give me a hand. I will do my 5x5 work first and then move onto the 1RM stuff.

Diet has been about right today although my carbs are still a tad high.

Calories 3430

Carbs 293g

Fat 129g

Protein 256g

Want to get my carbs down to 250g per day so some tweaking to do.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 11 and my first fails. It was to be expected as I have been adding 2.5kg every workout not every week. Also got a sharp pain in my upper left pec, didn't feel bad at the time and I finished the workout without too much trouble. I did feel it pulling on my last 3 sets of bench which may explain the fails. It is starting to tighten up a little now so I hope with a few days rest it gets better.

On the plus side my knee is feeling a lot better today, so much so that after some abductor and adductor work I did 5sets of front squats, only with the bar but if the knee feels ok tomorrow I will start the build back up slowly.

Workout 11

OHP 47.5kg 5x5

Bench 72.5kg 3x5 then 2x4

Dips +16.25kg 4x5 then 1x4

Abductor & adductor super set 50kg 3x10

Front Squats 20kg (bar) 5x5

I'm happy with the session but hope the chest heels as I could do without any more injurys.

_____________________________________________________________________________

Following a week of a reduced carb diet there has already been some slight changes in the right direction. Although body weight has increased body fat has reduced, only a small change so I will see how it goes over the next few weeks as the changes may be due to water loss.

Waist measurement has reduced by almost half an inch and umbilical, hip and mid thigh skin fold measurements have gone down by approximately 2mm each while chest, thigh and calf measurements have increased. The current macro split I'm working with is 30% carbs, 30% protein and 40% fat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a very enjoyable workout but I'm feeling tiered right now, good roast dinner will pick me up.

Workout 12

Pull-ups Bodyweight 5/5/5/5/4. Try as I did couldn't get the 5th rep.

Bent Rows 62.5kg 5x5

Deadlift 105kg 5x5

Seated Shrugs 47.5kg 5x5

Finished off with some BB curls.

Glad that lots all over but looking forward to doing it all again next week but heavier.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How close are you to the progression program now?

All looking good so far!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I have about 18 workouts to go so at 3 a week we are looking at about 6 weeks in total. This will all depend on how well my knee recovers. I have dropped the front squats because squats on every session wasn't working for my knee. It's worked out nicely as I wanted to add in shrugs but didn't have time so now I have just swapped them around. I will try some light squats on Tuesday and see where I go from there.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice volume on those deads mate. How is the pec feeling now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still ever so slightly tender so when I train next I will do my OHP as normal the take my time warming up on bench. I normally just do 3 warm up sets then go into the 5 working sets but I will probably double up on the warm ups and stretch between sets. With lunck this will help. If not I'm screwed ..,.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sure it's nothing overly serious mate, well i sincerely hope so any way.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just listen to what the muscle is telling you and stay sensible with it and I'm sure you will be fine mate. Hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the chest thing was because I went into the working sets a little too eagerly. Fools rush in where angels fear and all that stuff.

I was so keen to get the weights up I rushed the warm up, lesson learnt.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it happens mate, we have to push, just sometimes we push a bit too much


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it was a case of quantity over quality.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from our annual inter company 7 a side football tournament. Great fun and good cardio but I'm not cut out for football, after half a life of playing rugby where full body contact is just a part of the game football seems just a little to controlled for me. I did admire the skills some of the lads had but found it hard to compete for the ball without smashing into people at full tilt. Got a warning from the ref for telling one lad to stop acting like a little a little bitch and get up but other than that I was well behaved and had a really good time. Legs feel like lead now though.

Looking forward to deadlifts tomorrow with hamstrings like piano wires. Spent a good 15 mins at the end stretching but I know I'm still going to ache in the morning.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Between buying half of ikea and eating half a cow I managed to get in a really rather good pull session at the gym. Every week the weights feel heavy and I only just complete my sets and think to myself I'll never be able to do more weight next week but then the time comes and I do complete my sets but think I won't be able to complete them next week. So far with the programe I have exceeded my expectations on some exercises and others are getting there slowly but surely.

Workout 14

Pull-ups +3kg 5/5/4/3/2

Bent Row 65kg 5x5

Deadlift 110kg 5x5

Seated Shrugs 50kg 5x5

Finished with some barbell curls.

I'm very happy with the way things are going at the moment, apart from squats with my dodgy knee.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Between buying half of ikea and eating half a cow I managed to get in a really rather good pull session at the gym. Every week the weights feel heavy and I only just complete my sets and think to myself I'll never be able to do more weight next week but then the time comes and I do complete my sets but think I won't be able to complete them next week. So far with the programe I have exceeded my expectations on some exercises and others are getting there slowly but surely.
> 
> Workout 14
> 
> ...


Good stuff, mate. 

How's the grip feeling on the dead's,are you using chalk?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The grip isn't too bad which is surprising as I have always used straps in the past. I do my warm up sets woth double overhand grip but for the working sets I use opposing hand grip and alternate the hands on each set.

My lats are aching today which doesn't happen very offer so I take that as a good sign that something is working.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How's the knee mate? Did your chest ease of as hoped?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Session 15 completed and the strength just keeps going up. Every session I think that I wont be able to beat the previous week but every week I do. The warm up sets on OHP seemed heavy today and I thought that this was the week where I was going to stall but sure enough come the working sets they flew up and I only struggled on the final 2 reps on the last set. Bench was the same story and I was very happy with the way it went, even added a few extra reps on the final set. Dips were the only thing that let me down but these are only an auxiliary exercise so I'm not too fussed.

I did squats last as I wanted to take my time with them and the gym was quite busy when I got there. I warmed up well and the working sets felt very comfortable but after the working sets the pain kicked in. I did 3 sets of belt squats and it felt like my glutes were going to explode. The burn I felt was amazing, I was planning on doing 3 sets of 20 but after the first set it was clear that wasn't going to happen.

Workout 15

OHP 51.3kg 5x5

Flat Bench 75kg 4x5 then 1x7 No recurrence of the previous problem. :thumb:

Dips +17.5kg 4x5 then 1x4

Box Squats 70kg 5x5

Belt Squats 15/12/8 Could hardly walk after the final set.

Job well and truly done !

Oh also weighed myself and last week gained another 1lb so that's 13stone 2lb.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> How's the knee mate? Did your chest ease of as hoped?


The knee is holding out for the time being, I think it was caused by squatting too low which put strain on the torn cartilage so now I'm doing box squats which may help.

The chest was a strange one as it had never happened before and hasn't happened since, just one of those things ????

I know I'm tempting fate but I'm currently relatively injury free for an old timer.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some great weights lifted there, mate, well done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well old timer, crack on, cos you look like you're having a growth spurt


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Middle age spread !!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout there mate, can i ask what the hell a belt squat is though?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been having a problem with my knees caving in when squatting and had a look through the net and found they it could be week glutes. The belt squat is done by putting a belt round the legs above the knee and pushing out against the belt whilst squatting.



Give them a go just for fun.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Session 16 and I'm feeling good today. Lifts went well and everything is ticking along nicely. The only slight issue was a bit too much bobbing up and down on bent rows other than that all is well.

Workout 16

Pull-ups +3kg 5/5/4/3/3

Bent Row 67.5kg 5x5 last set a bit iffy

Deadlifts 115kg 5x5 seem to have the grip issue under control, straps are for losers

Seated Barbell Shrugs 52.5kg 5x5 really enjoying these, I get a real good squeeze along the full length of my trap.

Had to leave it there as the lad running the gym was feeling rough and wanted his bed, wasn't a major problem as I'd done what I wanted to do and was knackered myself.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

last set is allowed to be a bit iffy, you're obviously pushing yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am certainly putting the effort in at the moment and enjoying it. I'm still a little annoyed about losing so much time on my squats but its a marathon not a sprint and I'm sure I'll get to where I want to be soon enough.

With the bent row I have been trying different hand spacings and it makes a big difference to the feel of the exercise. I normally start fairly wide and work my way in set by set. I always look forward to pull day workouts.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i've recently moved to a wider grip on rows and am really feeling the benefits, also not bending forwards quite so much, getting much more emphasis on lower lats


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I like it narrow.... Still hits the lats up pretty well although I've been advised to widen the grip as the weight creeps up

Probably a creature of habit, I don't feel as explosive using a wider grip


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly which hand spacing I prefer and which feels the strongest. I'll just keep changing and see what happens.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer a more narrow grip as i feel i can keep my elbows closer to my body doing it, so i feel a better contraction.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had a check on scoobysworkshop to check body fat, Im not sure how accurate it is but based on the info I put in I have lost fat and gained muscle.

12th May 2013

Bodyfat 15%

Lean Body Mass 152lb

Body Fat 28lb

2nd June 2013

Bodyfat 12% ( down 3% )

Lean Body Mass 161lb ( up 9lb )

Body Fat 22lb ( down 6lb )

I'll take the readings with a pinch of salt as I don't believe they are correct but that's what the results say.

Workout 17 all done and what a slog it was. That being said I completed all my working sets although I did have to push myself to get them. I am struggling to work out how my 1 rep max in bench is 85kg but today I did my working sets with 90% of that weight. Oh well I'm happy enough with the way things are going.

Workout 17

Box Squat 80kg 5x5

OHP 52.5kg 5x5

Bench 77.5kg 5x5

Dips +17.5kg 5x5

Finished with 3 sets of tri ext.

Time to feast now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 18 and the waggon keeps on rolling . Another great workout although my poor little office boys hands are feeling it right now. The workout didn't start the best and I struggled with the pull ups and thought to myself "here we go, its going to be one of those nights" but it ended well and the pull ups are only an assistance exercise.

Workout 18

Pull-ups +3kg 5/4/3/3/2 (down on last week)

Bent Row 70kg 5x5 (felt a lot more controlled today)

Deadlift 120kg 5x5 (grip started to go a little but got them all up)

Seated Shrugs 57.5kg 5x5

BB Curl 12kg x 20, 18kg x 15, 24kg x 8, 32kg x 5.

All done and now I'm knackered.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ooh that's excellent, BOR deads and seated shrugs are looking really good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheers Mark, I'm loving the training at the moment.

The seated shrugs are an amazing exercise. I have never found anything that hits my traps as good as they do. I stole them off a guy I used to play rugby with and he had a fair set of traps on him.






Give these a go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Those deads are looking good, and I'm stealing the shrug exercise!

If your not getting the reps on the pullups why don't you drop the 3 kg, might not seem like much but could get another rep


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I shall return to indulge in the vids later


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Those deads are looking good, and I'm stealing the shrug exercise!
> 
> If your not getting the reps on the pullups why don't you drop the 3 kg, might not seem like much but could get another rep


I only added the weight once I completed 5x5 with bodyweight. I've always struggles with two exercises, pull-ups and bench so I'm determined to get a handle on both. I'll just keep plugging away.

Give the shrugs a go, they are great. I find they work best if you lean forward and put your feet on a box or something about 200mm high. Pull the shoulders back and round and squeeze your shoulder blade together hard and hold for a few seconds.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 19 epic fail :cursing: :angry:

Not a total washout as the squats and OHP went well and I hit my targets, went down hill with bench. Set 2 made use of the roll of shame followed by the tilt de-load.

Workout 19

Box Squat 90kg 5x5

OHP 53.75kg 5x5

Bench 80kg 1x5 then 3x4 then 1x3

Finished off with a few sets of cable tri ext.

A little squat video.

I was going to film bench and OHP but the battery in the ipod is on its way out.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd say slight fail rather than epic!

Great workout even though you had a few missed reps, everyone fails at some point or we would all be progressing forever!

And that's probably body weight for you now? Repping bw is a milestone IMO

I'm sure you'll add a rep or 2 next time


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with flats.... That's a cracker session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks lads. I have formulated a plan of attack to blast past this barrier, with a little help.

On my next session I will warm up as normal and then I will increase the weight to 85kg and do 3 sets of 3 to get my body used to handling heavier loads. Following that I will then do 3 sets of 3 on CGBP as I have been advised that my triceps may be the weak link. I'll do this for a few sessions then drop back to 80kg and see how I go. If that fails I will settle up my gym account and take up knitting.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... No need for the needles yet bud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No needles of ANY kind required.

Failing on the bench has just made me more determined. I'm the same on the rugby pitch, I will simply never give in ! Its the Bulldog spirit.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Follow the advise I started my session this afternoon with deadlifts and I was very happy with the results. Warming up through the weights I made an effort to power the weight off the floor and the first working set flew up with no problem at all so I decided to see how far I could go. I put 140kg on the bar, a weight I failed with just over a month ago and up she flew so I added another 2.5kg and the same again so once more I added a further 2.5kg to give me 145kg. I got into position gripped the bar and just pulled and up came the weight. After that I decided to lower the weight down to 80kg and did 5x5 explosive / speed deadlifts.

Bent rows were as normal and nothing to shout about then I moved onto OHP. The warm up went well and again the first working set seemed fairly good so spured on by the deadlift I thought why not have a bash at seeing what I can get. 60kg went up as did 62.5 and then 65 but only just so called it a day and completed the rest of my working sets.

To finish off some hang power cleans.

A very good session.

Deadlift 145kg x 1 PB then 80kg 5x5

Bent Row 72.5kg 5x5

OHP 65kg x1 PB then 55kg 4x5, 1x4

Power Cleans 50kg 5x5

I did try and video the deads but again the camera let me down.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today was the first workout of the newly structured workout intended to help improve my bench as I really struggle with it. I was intending to do squats first but the rack was being uses and as the polish lad was about I chose to do bench first so I could use his assistance. Warm ups went well and I managed to complete all my working sets, just to be safe I asked for a spot from the big fella. I said I was only doing sets of 5 but we would push hard on the last set, which we certainly did.

After bench I moved onto lying tricep extensions for more beasting.

Squats were really hard and I wanted to quit but there was no way I was stopping and I completed all sets almost throwing up mid way.

Finished off with some seated calf raises.

I was totally knackered when I walked out of the gym.

Workout

Bench 80kg 5x5 plus 2 forced reps then 2 negatives and 1 static hold.

Lying Tricep Ext 35kg x10 / x8 40kg x5 plus 2 partials then 2 negatives.

Squat 95kg 5x5

Seated Calf Raise 20kg 3x15

Weight has gone up again to 13 stone 4 lb.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good work on the deads, a real mans exercise


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Making good progress mate well done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking very good in here pal.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done on the new PB's a great feeling!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The strength is going up nicely and I'm over the moon with the progress but I do feel that I need to work on some of my weak areas so I have made an effort to structure my accessory work a little better to address the problems. I took some photos recently and in my view my back development over the past 6 months is non existent, legs, chest and shoulders are all improved but back and biceps are lagging behind which is strange as I have experienced the best strength gains on bent rows and deadlifts. I will still be focusing on the big 4 lifts, squats, deadlifts, bench and OHP but also trying to blast my weak areas too. I have incorporated some of the things I used last year which showed results so here's hoping that in 3 months time there will be at least a little improvement.

Here is the trial run of the new workout, no major changes just more structure.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Like the new routine, only thing I'd say is if after all the deadlifting, rowing and pullups you have been doing you haven't seen any back or bi development then maybe you should change something, like sets or reps etc

I'd recommend t rows personally.

Also I remember you saying about weak tris holding you back, I see you have lying extention but maybe add dips also?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking I could change inc flys for dips as they hit chest and tris well. I could also swap pull ups for assisted pull ups to increase the rep range. Face pulls for seated cable rows. I will have a play tonight as its back day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back workout done and dusted and if that didn't stimulate some growth nothing will. I started the session with my strength bases work then once that was all done I just had a play to see which exercises felt like they were working the back the best. Close grip cable rows, wide grip assisted pull-ups and face pulls were the 3 exercises that I felt working, straight arm pull downs were ok but I felt my triceps more than my lats. A good feeler session. I'm not sure about reducing the workload on the strength work as it felt like I wasn't giving it enough attention so I will up the deadlifts and bent rows to 5x5 again on my next session. After today I have a far better idea of what my accessory exercises will be and how to structure my back workout.

Workout

Deadlift 130kg 5x3 (5 sets of 3 reps)

BOR 75kg 3x5

Pull-ups body weight x4 x3 x2

Seated cable row 40kg x 20 / 50kg x 15 / 60kg x 8

Assisted pull-ups no10 x 8 / no9 x 8 /no 8 x 8

Face pulls 25kg x 20 / 30kg x 15 / 35kg x 15

Hang cleans 40kg x 8 / 45kg x 8 / 50kg x 6

Shrugs 60kg 3 x 8

Straight arm pull down 30kg 3x8

Seems like a lot but only took 1 hour 15 mins. Will rain it in next time.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Back workout done and dusted and if that didn't stimulate some growth nothing will. I started the session with my strength bases work then once that was all done I just had a play to see which exercises felt like they were working the back the best. Close grip cable rows, wide grip assisted pull-ups and face pulls were the 3 exercises that I felt working, straight arm pull downs were ok but I felt my triceps more than my lats. A good feeler session. I'm not sure about reducing the workload on the strength work as it felt like I wasn't giving it enough attention so I will up the deadlifts and bent rows to 5x5 again on my next session. After today I have a far better idea of what my accessory exercises will be and how to structure my back workout.
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


nice, nice, nice love the look of that :bounce:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just enjoying a chicken and bacon sandwich as a reward for a job well done .


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I am a fan of wide grip pull ups, always feel I get a really good hit on the lats doing them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did wide and shoulder width last night and I would say that I agree that the wide grip did feel like it hit the lats better. Still not sore though but I couldn't have done any more.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel that the wider I go the less my elbows bend so brings the lats into it more and takes the biceps out of the movement a little. I get to much arm into close grip and end up just getting a bicep workout and not really hitting the back at all.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I wall swap pull ups for wide grip assisted pull ups next time and just build up slowly.

Well back to work now lunch time all done again. Fastest half hour of the day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for a quick update before I head off to the gym.



With the modified programme I hoping that things start moving on a little faster as some areas have hardly changed so far this year. I will be blasting chest and arms today once my breakfast has settled. Also got a new camera so will try and get some progress pics done.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout Chest & Arms

Bench 85kg 5x3 ( 5 sets of 3 reps )

Inc DB Press 25kg 8/8/7

Inc DB Flys 15kg 12/12/12

Lying Tri Ext 40kg 5/5/5

Dips Bodyweight 5/5/4

Tri Rope Ext 20kg 12/12/12

BB Curl 24kg 8/8/8

DB Hammer Curl 7.5kg 8/6/6

Reverse Curl 15kg 12/12/12

A lot of work in there but the session was only an hour long.

I was happy with the bench as only a few weeks ago I could only do 2 reps with 85kg and this week I did 5 sets of 3. Inc DB and flys felt hard as I haven't done them for a while and I have been working in the lower rep ranges so I expect the weights to increase fairly easily at first. Arms were fairly light but again I haven't been training them for a while.

All in all a good session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some pics taken about 15 mins ago.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's some session there, squeezed into an hour too, good work.

I'm jealous as I can't even do my own shoelaces up ATM


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once I was warmed up with the bench I was able to go straight into the working sets for chest and tris so no wasted time there.

As I was warming up bi's I was doing leg raises at the same time so I mannaged to cram a lot into a short space of time. My rest periods were short which helped.

My chest, tri's and bi's are sore today. I think I need a bra as when I walk and my chest bounces I can feel the doms.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

That's some good volume!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm feeling it today.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job with the extra reps, gotta feel it mate and very glad you are!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Todays workout.

Squat 100kg 3x5 ( 5 sets of 3 )

Hack Squats 15kg 3x8

Leg Ext 20kg x12 / x8 / x6

SLDL 80kg 5x6

Lying Leg Curl 40kg x20 / x15 / x15

Seated Calf 20kg 3x20

OHP 60kg 5x3 ( 5 sets of 3 )

DB Side Raise 7.5kg 3x10

BB Front Raise 8kg 3x10

A big old session today, maybe a little too long so I may look at changing a few thing to save some time.

I was happy with the squats which did feel hard but not as bad as expected although I did have to focus on keeping my chest up as on one rep I kind of straightened my legs then my back sort of like a good morning.

OHP felt strong but my core had to work hard as there was some serious wobble going on holding 3/4 of my body weight above my head at arms length. I did have to bounce the last rep of the final two sets up but this was only a very slight knee bounce.

I'm not sure how my legs will feel tomorrow as they are starting to stiffen up already.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh wow some volume in there Mr, I would have died doing shoulders after legs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh wow some volume in there Mr, I would have died doing shoulders after legs


I wasn't easy which is why I may alter things a bit. I might just do 2 exercises each for quads as they are a fairly large muscle group and quite demanding. Just need to select which exercises to do. Another option would be to reduce the number of sets on the secondary exercises. I'll have a play over the next few weeks and see which feels best.

You will be pleased to know my shoulders were on fire after the side and front raises.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I wasn't easy which is why I may alter things a bit. I might just do 2 exercises each for quads as they are a fairly large muscle group and quite demanding. Just need to select which exercises to do. Another option would be to reduce the number of sets on the secondary exercises. I'll have a play over the next few weeks and see which feels best.
> 
> You will be pleased to know my shoulders were on fire after the side and front raises.


yes I am very pleased to hear about your shoulders :devil2:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your workouts are getting longer everytime!

Is this still the sf prog?

I know you wanted to add extra back work in but not sure if you have changed all the sessions.

good work either way, lots of vol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The workouts are still bases around the strength work and that has remained the same. The only difference being that I have split up the workouts into a three day split not a two day. This was to allow me to work on my weak areas and split chest and shoulders up into different sessions. Also training either squats or deadlifts twice a week was too much and I progresses better on only doing them once a week.

The workoutsd are fairly similar to what I was doing anyway its just I started recording my accessory work. Workout time isn't over the top and normally done in just over an hour.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats the best way in my opinion, use a workout and mould it to what works for your own individual needs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly. Every routine doesn't suit everyone so I just modify to suit.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done on the 100kg squat for sets mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Big deadlifts planned for tonight. I will be going for 5x3 on 135kg which will be a new rep PB for me. At the start of this programme I couldn't even do 135kg for one so to be doing 5 sets of 3 is a major improvement.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant mate, look forward to seeing that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to your PB post later mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just had a lemon drizzle cup cake to give me extra lifting energy. :thumb:

We were invited out this evening but I told the wife it was deadlift day so I'm only going one place tonight.......


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Progress is great no matter how big or small, well done mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deadlifts 135kg 5x3 PB

BOR 77.5kg 3x5

Assisted Pull-ups No8 4x12

Cable Row 60kg 2x8 then 1x6

Face Pulls 35kg 3x12

Reverse Cable Flys 10kg 1x15 then 20kg 2x12

Seated Shrugs 65kg 3x5

Deadlifts felt fine but the only issue was my grip going on the final rep of the last two sets which I got up and locked out but had to drop as I just couldn't hold on. Assisted pull-ups were very good and I felt my lats working which doesn't happen often. The rest of the session felt good but I may drop the weight on seated rows just to get the form sorted but other than that I'm happy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Super pulling mate..... Well done!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great work on the dead's, that's some serious weight!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The deads seem to be progressing nicely at the moment just need to get the grip sorted. If the grip keeps letting me down then I may be forced to use straps to keep progressing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on the PB.

Personally I'd use straps to keep progressing and if you want to do grip work then do other exercises.

There's a journal with someone doing loads of grip stuff, most be for strongman comps or something, but will give u an idea of what to do for separate grip work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job on the deads, if you go in that direction take a look at the myprotein figure 8 straps IMO far better than traditional ones


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The gym supplies straps and belts etc so if required I will use whatever is available although I will persevere without for as long as possible.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Add some grip work in .....

And your gym supplies belts & straps ??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Belts - normal and dipping, straps, gloves and even sponges to protect those delicate little hands. The benefits of a small local gym, if its quiet they will even let you put your music on.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Belts - normal and dipping, straps, gloves and even sponges to protect those delicate little hands. The benefits of a small local gym, if its quiet they will even let you put your music on.


I'm just surprised they be offering them mate..... Sounds great


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He looks after us.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wasn't feeling in today, no real reason but I was just feeling a little drained this morning and had little energy. Went to the gym anyway but not a super session, just went in and got the job done. Bench was poor but I'm used to that as its always been my weak lift. To save a little time and spice things up a little I decided to super set my arm exercises.

Flat Bench 86.25kg x3 x3 x2 x2 x2

Inc DB Press 25kg 3x8

Inc DB Flys 15kg 3x12

BB Curl 30kg 3x5

Lying Ext 42.5kg 3x5

BD Curl 7.5kg 3x8

Ass Dips No12 3x10

EZ Curl 17.5kg 3x12

Rope Ext No3 3x15

Arms are pumped but that's about all. Really disappointed about chest as I only added 1.25kg and only completed 2 sets.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Still progress, and when you're not feeling good thats always good!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it was a mixture of a ****ty diet yesterday and being woke up during the night by a crying child. What ever I did though it must have worked as my arms still feel heavy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training for the last two days but thanks to the recomp challenge I have got in 2 cardio sessions. Legs and shoulders tomorrow and I'm ready to go already. This challenge has given me a new focus, not that is has ever been an issue but it just seems to have lifted thing a little.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's always nice to get a bit of extra motivation, and there's nothing better than going up against other people


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

For the duration of this challenge I will be lowering the weights used and going for 3 sets of 8 to grow, grow, grow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Your an example of organisation and commitment at the best of times mate.. So if this challenge is working wonders for you imagine what it's doing for those that need that kick up the Khyber from time to time (namely moi)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg session done and its fair to say I'm knackered. I decided to ride to the gym as it would serve as a warm up and cool down after the session. It worked well as a warm up but the ride home was not at all fun, still it counts as cardio. I was intending to do legs and shoulders but after the leg session there was nothing left to give and it would have just been a half ass workout so I called it a day. I will have to train chest and shoulders on Friday together so this week has turned into a push / pull / leg week. Not what I intended but its a good system so why not.

*Squats 80kg 3x8*

I found these a lot harder than the sets of 3. Not as heavy but more taxing on the body for sure.

*Hack Squats 30kg 3x8*

These felt really good on the quads. I think the safety of the machine and the fact your locked into position helps you focus entirely on the muscle.

*Leg Extension 25kg 2x15*

Held the contraction on every rep for a second and gave a good squeeze. Burnt like hell.

*Lying Leg Curl 40kg 3x20*

I did these first as last week I didn't feel my hamstrings were warmed up properly on SLDL and I don't want an injury.

*SLDL 70kg 3x10*

Felt like I could have go heavier on these but got a good stretch.

*Seated Calf Raise 25kg 3x15*

Burn, burn, burn. need I say more.

After that lot there was no way I was training shoulders, I could hardly stand up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Beast of a workout.

Not being a gym member, I've heard of the hack squat but not used one, what's sort of weight can you get up on that compared to back squat?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

big leg sessions are GGRRREAT!! I really couldn't imagine doing another bodypart after legs so that says to me you did the job right


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Beast of a workout.
> 
> Not being a gym member, I've heard of the hack squat but not used one, what's sort of weight can you get up on that compared to back squat?


I haven't used them a lot but I would say that in terms of weight they are similar to front squats so roughly 50 to 60% of back squat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> big leg sessions are GGRRREAT!! I really couldn't imagine doing another bodypart after legs so that says to me you did the job right


Thanks Tony the tiger. If I'd have done shoulders I would have rushed and not done a proper job so better to wait.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm gad I didn't do shoulders last night as I had a cracking session tonight. I forgot my log book so not sure of the weights but I packed a lot in. Traps and shoulders were pumped to almost exploding. Felt good doing this type of high rep training again.

Plate Loaded Shoulder Press 80kg 3x8

Standing DB Press 20kg x 8, 17.5kg x 7, 15kg x 7, 12.5kg x 8.

Shoulder Press Machine Drop Set - Started at 60kg for 4 reps then dropped 10kg for 4 reps and repeated down to 10kg x 4.

Cable Side Raise 10kg 2 x 15, 5kg 2 x 15

Rope Front Raise 20kg 3 x 12

Face Pulls 30kg 3 x 12

Rope Upright Row 30kg 3 x 12

Shrugs with 20kg Plates 3 x 12

Should be plenty there to do the job.

Weight are from memory.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job, hope the shoulders are well and truly fried mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice, sore delts in the morn.

Did u just grip the 20kg plates for shrugs? Would be good for grip I would imagine


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The plates have a couple of holes in them that are perfect to grip and ideal for shoulders as they sit flat against my legs.

My traps might be a little tender but I don't think my shoulders will be sore. I can completely hammer the buggers from every angle and they just take it, they still respond but they just don't ache. It must be because they get worked by almost every upper body exercise so are used to being worked.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Week one of recomp almost over and there has been some very slight change. Three out of four measurements on the skin fold callipers have come down by a few mm but body measurements don't seem to have changed a great deal but any improvement is good.

I will keep the diet as it is for next week but may drop the calories by 200 to 300 on non training days. For training I may go up to 4 days a week as I haven't trained chest or triceps this week so I'm thinking

Sunday - chest and tris

Monday - back and bis

Wednesday - shoulders and traps

Friday - legs

Just waiting for b'fast to settle then off to train at about 12 ish


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from chest and tris and training triceps makes for an interesting ride home. Threw in some different exercises just to make things interesting, also kept the reps fairly high. I also did most of the exercises in a reverse pyramid system where I reduced the weight and kept the reps the same.

Inc Bench - 70kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 50kg x 10

Inc DB Press - 27kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 22kg x 11

Inc Flys 17kg x 7, 15kg x 9, 12kg x 15

One Arm Cable Crossover 10kg x 12, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Assisted Dips Weights ?

One Are OH Tri ext 5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 10, 10kg x 7

Reverse Grip Tri Ext 20kg x 10, 15kg x 12, 10kg x 20

Wobbly ride home.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just back from chest and tris and training triceps makes for an interesting ride home. Threw in some different exercises just to make things interesting, also kept the reps fairly high. I also did most of the exercises in a reverse pyramid system where I reduced the weight and kept the reps the same.
> 
> Inc Bench - 70kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 50kg x 10
> 
> ...


Christ, I bet you were struggling to hold the handle bar after that!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks a solid workout, how did the reverse pyramid style feel?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Christ, I bet you were struggling to hold the handle bar after that!


The ride home was really strange as my triceps were still pumped and I could hardly steer the bike.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Looks a solid workout, how did the reverse pyramid style feel?


I really enjoy the reverse pyramids, great for keeping in the desired rep range and every set was a struggle but I stopped short of failure on all but the last set so I didn't burn out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This evening I had a beast of a back session, kept the weight light again and tried for 8 to 12 reps on everything. I didn't record the weights but after the session I was fried. The reason I went high reps is to try something different on my back exercises as the heavy work is great for strength but my back development doesn't seem to have responded so perhaps higher reps may work ? worth a try.

Workout

Assisted Pull-ups wide grip

Pendlay Rows wide grip

Cable Pull-downs medium grip

Machine Row medium grip

Cable Pull-downs narrow grip

Seated Row narrow grip

BB curl

DB Curl

EZ Bar 21s

Did 3 or 4 sets of each at required rep range and took last set of each to failure or the point where the form went to pot.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Should be enough there for some growth, every area covered I'd say.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> This evening I had a beast of a back session, kept the weight light again and tried for 8 to 12 reps on everything. I didn't record the weights but after the session I was fried. The reason I went high reps is to try something different on my back exercises as the heavy work is great for strength but my back development doesn't seem to have responded so perhaps higher reps may work ? worth a try.
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


nice job, like the range of exercises


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats some volume there mate! well done


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The idea was to do both rows and pulls in wide, mid and narrow grip to hit all areas. Worked well as my mid back is sore but true to form my lats are feeling nothing what so ever.

Rest day today so I will get a short hiit session in later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another high volume session, tonight's focus was shoulders and traps. Started with some heavy compound work then lowered the weights for the isolation work.

Seated DB Press 27.5x6, 25x6, 22.5x7, 20x6.

OHP 40x6, 35x6, 30x7, 25x9.

Cable Side raise 3x12 reducing weight on each set.

Cable front raise as above.

Upright Row & Face Pulls super set as above.

Machine Shrugs 80x12, 75x12, 70x12, 65x12

Job done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job, hope you are feeling the effects this morning


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> nice job, hope you are feeling the effects this morning


Not feeling sore in any way, very rare for me to get doms in my shoulders.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm ever so slightly disappointed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried my VERY best but nothing. I couldn't have done any more. The strange thing is that sometimes after training my back I get sore shoulders ?? I'm just a freak of nature, nothing works quite as it should. :confused1: Oh well either cardio or legs tonight.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's some impressive DB pressing!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tried to get myself ready to go as I feel a bit flat today so watched Dorian Yates Blood and Guts legs. Tonight I will be trying the exact same workout myself, wish me luck.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's some impressive DB pressing!


Thanks pal. It seemed light after seeing the weights the boys in the gym use but when you train with people who bench 175kg everything seems light. Looking forward to legs tonight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's some leg workout on blood n guts, you should be jelly legs after that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg session done and my legs are indeed like jelly. Had a job getting up stairs and a few iffy moments in the shower where I thought I would come crashing through the screen but I made it.

Workout

10 mins on bike.

Various stretches as per video.

Leg Ext 30kg x 20, 50kg x 15, 80kg x 20 fail.

Leg Press 80kg x 15, 130kg x 12, 200kg x 10 fail.

Hack Squats Machine only x 12, 20kg x 12, 40kg x 10 fail.

Seated Leg Curl 15kg x 20, 30kg x 12, 45kg x 12 fail.

SLDL 60kg x 12, 90kg x 10 could have done more.

Standing Calf 90kg x 12, 140kg Rest-Pause 10/6/5 fail.

Seated Calf Raise 25kg x 12, 35kg x 8 fail.

All done in 55 mins.

Felt strange only doing one working set but a good workout. Wish I had pushed harder on the SLDL but happy never the less.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After yesterdays session I have decided that I will give the Blood and Guts system a bash for 6 weeks to see how it goes with the recomp. I'm not sure how I will get on training alone as taking sets to failure on your own can be dangerous but there is always some one lurking around to help on things like bench and leg press.

Been out in the sunshine today doing a good long cardio session with my lad, he went for a bike ride and I jogged along with him. A very steady session but we were out for well over an hour. In about half an hour were all off for a meal at the play factory and I may have a cheeky Guinness, which I have allowed for in my meal plan. Prior planning and all that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Up to date mate, and good luck!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and bicep workout blood and guts style.

As this was the first workout I had to find the correct weights to use so there were a few extra sets thrown in where the working weight was too light but a good workout.

Warm up on bike 10 mins

Rot Cuff warm up

Decline bench 80kg x 6 +2 assisted

Inc DB 27.5kg x 8 +2 assisted

Flat DB Flys into DB Press 20kg x 7 then Press x 3 +3 assisted

Concentration Curl 12.5kg x 5 +2 negatives

BB Curl Drop Set 30kg x 4 - 22kg x 4 - 12kg x 8

All done then back on the bike home.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good, many warm up sets?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The warm up sets change per exercise. I did 3 sets on the first exercise then just one for the following exercises per body part. The entire workout including stationary bike and abs was just under an hour, ideal for this time of year when the gym is just too hot.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After some research I have come up with a new diet that I intend to follow for the remainder of the current re-comp challenge. Its based on info found on several websites and I have determined after the last few weeks that my maintenance calorie level is roughly 2500 per day. The diet will be divided into training and non training days as detailed below.

Training days,

Calories = Maintenance + 100 = 2600

Protein 1.5xLBM = 265g

Carbs 1xLBM = 160g

Fats will make up the remaining calories, 100g

Non Training days,

Calories = Maintenance - 500 = 2000

Protein 1.3xLBM

Carbs 0.5xLBM

Fats will make up the remaining calories, 75g

Based on the above I have devised a diet I know I can stick to for the next 3 weeks which should see my to the end of the challenge.

Training days

M1 1.5 scoops of whey, 3 whole eggs

M2 Chicken salad, 2 TSP Caesor dressing,1 TSP olive oil, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread.

M3 Tuna 1 tin, Mayo 1.5 TSP, 2 wholemeal bread, 20g almonds, 1 apple.

M4 Family Evening meal ?? Whatever I cook.

M5 Post Workout. 2 scoops of whey, 1 banana.

M6 125g quark, 1 TSP olive oil.

Pro 262g, Carb 159g, Fat 105g Cals 2673.

Non Training

M1 1.5 scoops of whey, 3 whole eggs.

M2 Chicken salad, 2 TSP caesor dressing, 20g almonds, 1 apple.

M3 Tuns salad, 1.5 TSP mayo, 20g almonds, 1 apple.

M4 family meal.

M5 125g quark, 1 scoop of whey.

Pro 227g, Carbs 87g, Fat 77g, Cals 1996

Should be fun.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight training in brief.

DB Pullovers 20kg x 12 / 25kg x 12 / 30kg x 7 fail.

V Bar Pulldown 35kg x 12 / 45kg x 11 fail.

1 Arm DB Row 25kg x 12 / 30kg x 10 fail.

Wide Grip Seated Row 40kg x 12 / 50kg x 10 / 60kg x 8 fail.

Deadlifts 100kg x 12 / 120kg x 7 fail.

BB Shrugs 60kg x 12 / 70kg x 10 fail.

I must say I enjoyed the workout tonight and on the close grip pull downs I felt my lats working which doesn't happen often. Here's hoping for some growth at last, or at least some DOMS to prove I did something.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

how did you find doing deads later in the session, i would find that very hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> how did you find doing deads later in the session, i would find that very hard


I find them hard if done at the start, middle or end of a session. As all of the other work was for lats and upper back it didn't seem to have a direct effect on the deadlifts.

Diet wise today is my first day of the new method and I have started on a non trainig day, dont feel to bad at the moment but we'll see how I feel come 10pm after a cardio session on 1900 calories.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's true they are hard whenever. I'm so glad I'm not restricting calories at the moment


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Todays diet went a little off track due to me making an error with my evening meal. I ended up having a few too many carbs, only 30g over but it put my final calories for the day at 2135. I'm not going to worry over 135 calories but I will try to get a little closer on Thursday.

On the plus side I got a good HIIT session in this evening. Only quarter of an hour but bloody hard work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulders and triceps tonight and I trained with a world champion power lifter. My crazy polish bench coach, who turns out to be Russian is the current 82kg class world bench press champion. It's not everyone who gets to train with a person at his level so I think myself lucky.

Workout

DB Shoulder press 15kg x 12, 20kg x 10, 27.5kg x 4, 25kg x 4. My spotter was pushing me that hard I actually dropped the weight on the last set, total muscular failure. At which point he said I give up too easily.

DB side raise 5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 10 fail

Cable side raise 5kg x 10, 10kg x 10 fail

Rear delt on cable 5kg x 12, 10kg x 10, 15kg x 8 fail

Tri push down 60kg x 13, 70kg x 5

Skulls 35kg x 12, 45kg x 8 fail then into CGBP x 8 fail

DB over head tri ext 10kg x 12, 17.5kg x 10, 25kg x 7 fail.

Might change the DB shower press to OHP and the over head DB tri ext to something else as my shoulder joint isn't very stable and I don't want to be catching a DB with my face.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow that's amazing, you'll learn some stuff off of him!

Dips instead of the tri ext?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh you lucky boy, love seeing all those fails :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Wow that's amazing, you'll learn some stuff off of him!
> 
> Dips instead of the tri ext?


I've learnt that the set is over when he says it over. It's quite good really as he pushes me way past what I think my limits are, when you think you are ready to give up he just keeps pushing, forced reps, negatives, static holds the lot. Failure is all in the mind is his view, and most people give up when they think they have done enough not when they actually have. My thinking is if I don't want to pushed hard then I don't even ask him to help, but if I ask I know he won't let me quit.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh you lucky boy, love seeing all those fails :thumb:


That's the basic principle of the training method, you do one or two warm up sets then take the working sets to and even beyond failure. As you are only doing one hard, all out set its a very intense but also short. The old get in, get out and grow.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

like it very much


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Wow that's amazing, you'll learn some stuff off of him!
> 
> Dips instead of the tri ext?


The idea of the overhead tri extension is to work the long head of the tricep which runs up to the scapula, the best way to do this is by rotating the elbow up and away from the body so the muscle is fully stretched. The problem I have is with my arm fully extended over my head my shoulder isnt stable. Im fine on things like OHP because my arms are wider apart but DB shoulder press where the two DBs touch at the top and OH DB tri press the joints struggles. This is why I had to drop the DB during my shoulder press.

I think I will swap to seated OHP and one arm DB oh tri ext as the weight is a lot less and the shoulder can cope better. I've started doing rotator cuff work which should help but for now I just have to change things to suit my body.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Going to TRY a chest and bi workout in a bit. Feel exhausted as I have very little sleep, the eldest had a friend stay over and the youngest got up early so I had about 4 hours sleep. I bet the pair of them will crash out this afternoon, I hope they do so I can get a bit of a sleep too.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A quick blast in the gym and it went fairly well considering the poor nights sleep I had. Bench felt good and I managed to push the weight up a little this week.

Rotator cuff warm up

Bench

80kg x 7 fail (1 rep off my pb for reps)

90kg x 2 fail +2 forced reps

Inc DB Press

30kg x 6 fail

Machine Flys

30kg x 12

35kg x 6 fail

Concentration Curl

12.5kg x 6 fail + 2 negatives

BB Curl Drop Set

30kg x 10 fail

24kg x 10 fail

18kg x 10 burn

I haven't included the warm up sets.

A nice short workout hitting some nice numbers and increasing reps on most lifts.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning fella.... Cracking sesh!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Second back session of the blood and guts programme and it was brutal, not helped by the heat but it would have been tough whatever the weather. As last week was only a tester to see what weights to use it was fairly easy but this week was full on, even the warm up sets were close to failure. I pushed on and added a few reps here and there and in the end I was a sweaty mess but a happy one at that.

DB Pullovers 22kg x 12 / 27kg x 12 / 32kg x 7 fail

V Bar Pull-down 40kg x 12 / 50kg x 9 fail then drop to 40kg x 5 fail

One Arm DB Row 27kg x 12 / 32kg x 10 fail

Wide Grip Seated Row 50kg x 12 / 60kg x 8 fail (10 sec rest) 50kg x 4 (10 sec rest) 40kg x 4

Deadlifts 80kg x 12 / 100kg x 10 / 120kg x 10

Bent Rows 65kg x 12 / 95kg x 8 fail - form was not the best to say the least.

Happy with that.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job mate, you should be happy with it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just catching up, good work in the heat, blood n guts indeed


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good workouts there mate, keep up the work!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Good workouts there mate, keep up the work!


It's nice to change things around a little once in a while. Keeps things interesting. I'm still getting to grips with this routine and have a few bugs to iron out but so far so good. I look forward to every session so must be doing something right.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A reasonable session this evening although I didn't feel like I'd done enough. Don't get me wrong I pushed on every set but just on working set didn't seem to be enough tonight. I think in future I will do 3 working sets but only take the final set to failure.

Workout

10 mins on bike

Seated Shoulder Press 20kg x 15, 30kg x 12, 45kg x 12, 60kg x 7 fail

DB Side Raise 7.5kg x 12, 9kg x 9 fail

Cable Side Raise 10kg x 8 fail then 5kg x 4 fail

Rear Delt on Cable 10kg x 12, 15kg x 8 fail

DB Rev Flys 5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 6 fail - don't like these.

Cable Tri Ext 50kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 65kg x 6 fail then 60kg x 3 fail

Skulls 35kg x 10, 40kg x 8 + 2 forced - fail

One Arm OH DB Ext 5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 9 + 2 forced - fail

Decline crunches with 5kg ball.

Ab machine 40kg x 12 / 10.

Done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice work, really liking the volume and exercise choice


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> nice work, really liking the volume and exercise choice


I've got Dorian Yates to thank for that as its just a copy of his blood and guts training method


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a below average shoulder workout comes an amazing leg workout :thumb: No super weights but plenty of reps and lots of effort. There were quite a few people doing legs so there was plenty of people to lend a hand and encourage.

Workout

Ride bike to gym for warm up.

Leg Ext 60kg x 20, 80kg x 15, 100kg x 14 fail

Leg Press 120kg x 12, 170kg x 10, 230kg x 7 fail - should have been 220kg but I didn't notice 2 of the plates were 25kg no 20.

Hack Squats 5kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 45kg x 12 fail - really happy with these, highlight of the session.

Seated Leg Curl 30kg x 20, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 12 fail - hurt like hell on the final few reps.

SLDL 80kg x 12, 95kg x 10, 110kg x 10

Standing Calf No10 x 15, No16 drop set 11/6/4

Seated Calf 25kg x 12, 35kg x 12, 45kg x 6 fail +3 negatives - PAIN !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SLDL made me wince a little


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job, hope your legs feel as painful as mine :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Upper quads are slightly sore but it's early yet. Plenty of time for DOMS to kick in.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep plenty of time, bet you wont get away with it that easily


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training today as I've been decorating the boys bedrooms most of the day. This weeks measurements show some improvement with a little fat loss. Not a lot else to report.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good fat loss there, and legs got bigger by 0.3 inch in a week!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always seem to react well to this type of recomp approach, I should stick with it long term. If this month goes well I might keep the this type of diet but I'm not sure how it would work on a bulk ??? I might have to do a little research.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monday night chest and bi session and it went quite well. As it was Monday every man and his dog were doing chest so I had to do 30 degree decline bench in the squat rack. A bit of a change and a unexpected little boost.

Warm up on bike

Rotator cuff warm up.

Decline Bench 60kg x 15, 80kg x 7 fail, 100kg x 1 fail + 2 assisted, 95kg x 1 fail + 2 assisted.

Inc DB Press 20kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 6

Machine Flys No5 x 12, No7 x 12, No8 x 6

Concentration Curl 7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 6 fail + 3 negatives

BB Curl Drop Sets 32kg x 5 then 24kg x 6 - 30kg x 5 then 18kg x 6 - 24kg x 8 then 12kg x 8

Left the gym dripping wet.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some nice numbers there!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Big back workout planned for tonight. Just finishing my pre-workout drink then in 15 mins off we go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back session completed and I left nothing behind. I couldn't have done any more if I tried. Feel totally knackered now but its done !

Warm up on cross trainer

Rotator cuff warm up

DB Pullovers 22kg x 12, 27kg x 12, 32.5kg x 10

Close Grip Pulldown 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10 fail, 60kg x 5 fail + 2 assisted

1 Arm DB Row 27.5kg x 12, 35kg x 8 fail

Wide Grip Seated Row 50kg x 12, 60kg x 11

Deadlift 60kg x 12, 90kg x 10, 130kg x 5 fail

BOR 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 95kg x 5 TOTAL FAIL - JOB DONE ! :thumb: !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job mate, no point having anything left in the tank :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to have a rest before I left the gym to recover a bit. I'm rewarding myself now with a few boiled eggs.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh you little devil :devil2:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats how I roll. I live life on the edge.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Catching up (again), blood n guts looking good, gonna keep this routine going?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will keep it going for the entire 6 weeks and may make a few changes after that.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had an early session today as I'm off to stuff my face later. After last weeks poor shoulder session I made a few changes this week and I think the session was a lot better. No major changes but I did 3 sets of each exercise but only took the final set to failure. Shoulders and triceps nicely pumped.

Workout

Seated Shoulder Press on Machine 40kg x 12, 50kg x 12, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 7 fail (+10kg on last week)

DB Side Raise 5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 6 fail - I may reverse these next week and go heavy to light.

Cable Side Raise 5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 10, 10kg x 6 fail + 2 negatives

Cable Reverse Fly 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 10, 15kg x 6 fail

Cable Upright Row 25kg x 15, 35kg x 12, 45kg x 8 fail

Tri Extensions 50kg x 15, 60kg x 12, 65kg x 8 fail (+ 2 reps on last week)

Skulls 20kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 7 fail

OH DB Tri Ext 10kg x 6, 7.5kg x 10, 5kg x 15 fail - this is the system I will use on side raise next week.

Session over.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very much like that shoulder stuff, glad it went well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do love a good shoulder session.

Just back from a huge carvery and I ate till I felt sick. Four weeks of hard work undone in one sitting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been having a read up on calorie cycling diets and I found a video on youtube that explains how to design a diet based on carb cycling to maintain whilst loosing fat and also how to bulk whilst keeping fat gains to a minimum.

The system is fairly simple and I will try to explain how it works.

Firstly you need to know your maintenance calorie level (MCL), which we all do by now.

MCL x 7 = weekly total calories (WTC).

To maintain you current weight and loose fat you stay at your WTC and to bulk you add 800 to 1000 calories per week to you WTC.

Now you need to divide the week into training and non training days and consume MCL + 300 to 500 calories on training days and divide the remaining calories between the rest days, this value will vary depending on how many times you train per week. The more times you train the lower your rest day calories will be.

Your protein will be the same on every day of the week and set at 1 to 1.5 x bodyweight and fat will be set at 0.5 x body weight. Any change in calories will be made up from carbs.

This is how it will work for me on my planned bulk.

MCL ( x 7 = WCL (18200 calories ) + 800 surplus for bulk = 19000.

Training 4 days a week each day will be 2600 + 400 = 3000 calories on training days.

3000 x 4 =12000 calories per week on training days.

19000 - 12000 = 7000 for non training days.

7000 / 4 = 2333 per day on non training days.

Daily protein at 1.2 x 185lb will be 222g x 4 = 888 calories

Daily fat 185/2 = 92.5g x 9 = 833 calories

888 + 833 = 1771 calories.

The remaining calories for both training and non training will be carbs.

Training 3000 - 1771 = 1229 / 4 = 307g of carbs

Non training 2333 - 1771 = 562 / 4 = 140g of carbs

This should keep me below maintenance on non training days to limit fat storage and over on training days to build muscle.

I hope.

Well that's my plan for the rest of the year, just need to sort out the fine detail of the diet and away we go.

Sorry for the long post but I just thought it may help others and it helps to get the ideas on paper ( so to speak ).


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I FEEL SICK AND I CAN'T STAND UP PROPERLY. :wacko:

No I haven't had an afternoon on the Guinness but one hell of a tough leg session. I seriously feel physically ill, which is a sigh of a job well done in my books. Only 45 mins but I made it count.

Warm up & stretch.

Leg Ext 70kg x 20, 90kg x 15, 110kf x 13 fail

Leg Press 120kg x 12, 170kg x 10, 230kg x 8 fail ( 1 more than last week )

Hack Squats 10kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 50kg x 7 fail and almost puke.

Seated Leg Curl 35kg x 12, 45 x 12, 55kg x 7 fail + 2 negatives.

SLDL 80kg x 10, 115kg x 10 fail - legs were in pieces by now.

Standing Calf No11 x 12, No17 x 10 / 5 / 4 drop set.

Seated Calf Raise 20kg x 15, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 9 fail + 3 partial reps almost puke again.

Done !!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, I love it that you want to puke, that's a great leg session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think there are some DOMS on the way for me tomorrow, my hamstrings are hurting already. The other thing about leg training is it make me really hungry. Just found a tube of Pringles :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pringles 0 - Adam 1

They didn't stand a chance.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you smashed 'em


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did let the wife have a few, I'm not a monster.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I did let the wife have a few, I'm not a monster.


all heart :wub:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs are sore today, hamstrings aren't too bad but outer quads and calfs are more than a little tender.

Back on the diet today.

Cals 2098

Protein 211g

Carbs 78g

Fat 99g

Still need to have a play with the diet but its close enough for me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After the recent recomp I have come to the conclusion that I work harder whith a little preasure on me so I have decided to make use of the services of @solidcecil. If I'm training for myself I find I tend to drift around trying a bit of this and that but not sticking to anything for any length of time so with a trainer I will have the benifit of structure and also the added preasure of not letting myself or the trainer down. With some luck I will finally reach my goal of 14 stone lean. I'm not looking to compete but I do want to look at least like I train. 14 stone at 10% bodyfat would do me just fine :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good idea mate, a little pressure never did anyone any harm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil

Using the Parillo 9 site skin fold measurements I have determined my body fat to be 19%, which is higher than I thought to be honest.

Diet wise I am currently eating differently on training and non-training days.

Training days - 2700 calories, 100g fat, 185g carbs, 265g protein

Non-training - 2000 calories, 75g fat, 85g carbs, 225g protein.

The diet stays basically the same each day but I add and subtract carbs to suit.

Meals are as follows.

M1 - 3 whole eggs - 2 scoops of whey

M2 - Tuna (1tin) or salmon (200g) salad with dressing, 3 brazil nuts and wholemeal bun ( no bun on non training days).

M3 - Chicken fillet (200g) salad with dressing, 3 brazil nuts and wholemeal bun ( no bun on non training days).

M4 - This changes every day. Today was lean mince beef (5% fat) (150g), tomatoes, pasta (200g) and cheese (20g).

M5 - 2 scoops of whey, 1 banana, quark (125g) and 1 tsp EVOO.

Training is 4 days a week following the Dorian Yates Blood & Guts method as shown on youtube.

Chest and Biceps.

Legs,.

Shoulders and Triceps.

Back.

Workout days can change so there is no set pattern.

I will add some photos later this evening once I get some quiet and the kids are in bed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there...just wondering why only 3 Brazil nuts if you don't mind me asking? Is it because they are fattier than the other nuts?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how having a trainer helps you, mate. Hope he works you like a dog!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there...just wondering why only 3 Brazil nuts if you don't mind me asking? Is it because they are fattier than the other nuts?


Selenium content?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello there...just wondering why only 3 Brazil nuts if you don't mind me asking? Is it because they are fattier than the other nuts?


I'm a little anal and just 3 nuts brings me to my macro split. 2 would be to low and 4 is just plain crazy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looking forward to seeing how having a trainer helps you, mate. Hope he works you like a dog!


I hope so because I think that's what I need, something to take me out of my comfort zone. Just need to sort out the fine detail then with some luck well be away.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a good chest and bicep (vest workout) session tonight. Made a little progress on bench which is always good as its my weak area. Not sure of exact weight on heavy set of bench as the spotter was a little over keen to help, my normal Russian friend was no where to be found at the time so I had to ask someone else. He did turn up as I was finishing up on inc db press and wouldn't let me stop until I almost dropped the db, then as the db's hit the floor he produced a slightly lighter set and said "come on you lazy cnut, lets put some f-ing work in".

Workout

Chest

Dec Bench 40kg x 20, 60kg x 12, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 1 fail + 4 assisted, 60kg x10,x5x5 drop set.

Inc DB Press 22kg x 12, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 7 fail + 2 assist then 2 negatives then 20kg x 6 fail then 15kg x 10. What a fun set that was..

Seated Flys No6 x 12, No7 x 12, No8 x 7 then No6 x 4 then No4 x 4

Biceps

Con Curl 7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 5 fail ( 1 less than last week )

BB Curl Drop set 32kg x 7 then 30kg x 4 then 24kg x 4. Only did one drop set as I was done in.

My legs are still hurting from Monday and I would think my chest will be joining them tomorrow.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

pics are looking really good and nice session on chest. Will be very interesting to see progress from now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good in the pictures mate, can see us working well!

Will have everything ready for you to start Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea and choice of trainer, will be interesting to see how you progress now.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm surprised that your body fat reading was that high, looking good in the pics mate, well done keep up the work


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@solidcecil who on here do you train? Just want to have a look at what progress has been made with you :thumbup:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> @solidcecil who on here do you train? Just want to have a look at what progress has been made with you :thumbup:


From here I currently work with:

@paulandabbi

@Dagman72

@irishdude

@Oldskooler

@just-that-ek

@aad123

@bail


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> From here I currently work with:
> 
> @paulandabbi
> 
> ...




There is 11 days between the blue and white shorts to the grey shorts if that gives you an idea of progress.

Remember it is only 11 days so not huge changes but it shows what SC is capable of!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@faultline see post above for some of my progress pics


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress mate, nice avi too!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> From here I currently work with:
> 
> @paulandabbi
> 
> ...


Ill get a couple of pics up tonight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I'm surprised that your body fat reading was that high, looking good in the pics mate, well done keep up the work


I think that most of by body fat is around my lower back. Upper body is fairly good but according to the measurement my wife took my lower back skin fold was 45mm. To be honest I'm not sure how well she did it so I will just have to go with that for now.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

faultline said:


> Good progress mate, nice avi too!


Cheers mate!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I think that most of by body fat is around my lower back. Upper body is fairly good but according to the measurement my wife took my lower back skin fold was 45mm. To be honest I'm not sure how well she did it so I will just have to go with that for now.


Just realised I have been in here this morning but thought it was faultline's journal lol. I only came in because of a mention 

Good luck with it mate, like I said before your in mint hands!!

Where in Staffs are you from?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I got Cecil looking after me can't find my before and after pics but got these took the other day





I gone from bout 99 to 103 kg leaner in a month he's prepping for juniors next year, good straight forward way of working


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Just realised I have been in here this morning but thought it was faultline's journal lol. I only came in because of a mention
> 
> Good luck with it mate, like I said before your in mint hands!!
> 
> Where in Staffs are you from?


Just outside stafford, the place with the hospital.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Just outside stafford, the place with the hospital.


I am from Burton on Trent! Towards Derby rather than Stafford.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I quite often travel down that way playing rugby.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bail said:


> I got Cecil looking after me can't find my before and after pics but got these took the other day
> 
> View attachment 131694
> 
> ...


Looking impressive, I hope I can get those kind of gains.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Looking impressive, I hope I can get those kind of gains.


Just follow everything he says and you will, train ****ing hard and do not miss a meal. And anything your not certain of then ask sc. I ask plenty!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Just follow everything he says and you will, train ****ing hard and do not miss a meal. And anything your not certain of then ask sc. I ask plenty!


I fully intend to follow his advice to the letter as the way I see it is if he's taken the time to work things out for me then I need to stick with it as otherwise its just a waste of everyone's time and effort. Not sure what to expect but I'm sure it will be a good learning experience. The training will be hard but for me I think the diet will be the most difficult part, especially at the weekends where I tend to have to run around like a blue ass fly.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Diet is hard for everyone, only thing is get your meals ready the night before and carry your meals around at the weekend if your rushing around. Just plan mate and your be fine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A quick back session tonight, mixed things up a bit and reintroduced the old 5x5 strength stuff.

Warm up 10 mins on X-trainer.

Deadlifts 120kg 5x5

Hammer Grip Pull-downs 50kg x 12, 45kg x 10, 40kg x 10

T-Bar Row 30kg 3x10

Seated Row 60kg x 7, 50kg x 10, 40kg x 15

Weighted Lat Stretch

All done.

Was planning on starting my new diet and training on Sunday but I have been informed that we are going to Peppa Pig World on Monday and Tuesday so a nice drive to Southampton, no training and far from perfect food.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well you can't let Peppa Pig down can you, I wonder if they do bacon sarnies?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Diet is hard for everyone, only thing is get your meals ready the night before and carry your meals around at the weekend if your rushing around. Just plan mate and your be fine.


I am planning on cooking my weeks worth of food and freezing it so that its always ready when required, that way I won't be missing meals. I've told the wife that I will be sticking to the new diet and not eating what the rest of the family do, I will still eat with them but not the same meals. Her reply was "You can eat what you want as long as I don't have to cook it" which seams fair to me. worked out how much it will cost and as the diet is so plain and simple the cost of the food works out slightly less than I would normally pay each week so everyone's a winner.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well you can't let Peppa Pig down can you, I wonder if they do bacon sarnies?


That would be ironic.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oink oink


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil what happened to the TS meeting room ? and I have changed my title at last.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil what happened to the TS meeting room ? and I have changed my title at last.


It got closed, Lorian is currently re-opening it and are talking about having our own sub-forum just for SolidTraining.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got the TS sorted.

Shopping list done and I'm just off to buy my 5kg of meat and half a field of sweet potatoes.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just completed my first TS shoulder workout and it was bloody tough. Shoulders and traps are going to be sore for a day or two. Started the session with some strength work then moved onto some high rep hypertrophy work. At one point I thought my shoulders were going to explode but I managed to squeeze a few more reps out before the pain got unbearable. The weight on the first exercise were a little low compared to what I was doing on the SS beginners programme but I have no doubt they will soon creep back up.

Measurements this week have stayed the same as I have been in diet limbo but starting next week things should start properly with TS. I had my first cooking session yesterday so all todays food is sitting in the fridge waiting for me to devour. Got some extra spicy shake and bake stuff and it tasted really good, certainly makes a change from plain boiled chicken. Getting hungry now so time to eat. I will post the workout later as wife is moaning so time to go.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good workout program that solidCecil has got you on.

Can you say if its all a bodypart split thing or is it top secret?

I understand you can't divulge all his methods as that's what your paying for.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I can list workouts or not I will check with @solidcecil but I would think it best to keep the fine detail on a need to know basis.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sounds like a good workout program that solidCecil has got you on.
> 
> Can you say if its all a bodypart split thing or is it top secret?
> 
> I understand you can't divulge all his methods as that's what your paying for.





aad123 said:


> I'm not sure if I can list workouts or not I will check with @solidcecil but I would think it best to keep the fine detail on a need to know basis.


I will just say it is a 4day split.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There you have it. A 4 day split with plenty of good clean food and good helping of hard work.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> There you have it. A 4 day split with plenty of good clean food and good helping of hard work.


Nail these two things and you will grow nicely, will pop in from time to time to see how your going. All the best.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Nail these two things and you will grow nicely, will pop in from time to time to see how your going. All the best.


I'm just about to have my last meal of the day and I will be almost spot on. I do have to admit that I did substitute one of my set meals for a nice Sunday roast but as it was mainly chicken, potatoes and sprouts no harm done. After todays session I think I know the level of effort required in the gym so combine the diet and training and as you say the rest will take care of its self.

I'll keep working hard so next time you pop in there will be some changes.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Off to see Peppa pig, see you all on Wednesday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today is my first complete day on my new TS diet and it doesn't even feel like I'm on a diet at all. The food is enjoyable and there's plenty of it. Although its a strict diet its made up of foods I enjoy and would eat anyway.

Training has gone well over the last few days and I hope the combination of the hard sessions in the gym and the clean diet will get some good results. This week has been a bit off diet and training wise but next week will give a better indication of where I'm going. I will still record my measurements on Sunday but don't expect any changes as I have wasted 3 days this week.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like your enjoying your new training, and the food is lovely very organised.

I'm sure you'll see some big changes in the coming weeks/months


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm training hard and eating the right stuff so the rest will come in time. With enough dedication I will be 14 stone and lean before I know it. I'm sure SC will keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from the gym and I smashed it. Had a really good back session, brutal from start to finish and I'm glad it's over but I can say I gave it 100%. Couldn't have done any more even if I wanted to, which I certainly didn't. Left the gym a sweaty mess.. Jobe done.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just back from the gym and I smashed it. Had a really good back session, brutal from start to finish and I'm glad it's over but I can say I gave it 100%. Couldn't have done any more even if I wanted to, which I certainly didn't. Left the gym a sweaty mess.. Jobe done.


Sounds like a perfect Sunday afternoon


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It certainly was.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good, ill guess that all the usual suspects were there e.g deads, rows etc

U on a cheat day today or a cheat meal perhaps?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No cheats yet, but to be honest I don't think I need one. I enjoy the food on the diet and don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. I'm fairly full most of the time so don't need extra food.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning my man...looking organised and dedicated as per


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Just back from the gym and I smashed it. Had a really good back session, brutal from start to finish and I'm glad it's over but I can say I gave it 100%. Couldn't have done any more even if I wanted to, which I certainly didn't. Left the gym a sweaty mess.. Jobe done.


Well done on the session, you writing down your lifts?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Well done on the session, you writing down your lifts?


Every session goes in my big blue book. I record weights and reps for every set and try to beat then the next week. As I train alone I find it helps keep me pushing hard to improve week on week.

This weeks measurements.



Only minor changes from last week. Next week should show how the new diet and training are working as I will have had a good 10 days under my belt.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another tough session completed. I won't say what I trained but I will say that I won't be washing my hair tonight. :confused1:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Another tough session completed. I won't say what I trained but I will say that I won't be washing my hair tonight. :confused1:


Lol, your appreciate your rest days mate. My quads have just recovered but smashing them again tomorrow.

Just glad i can wipe my ass again without being in pain!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Lol, your appreciate your rest days mate. My quads have just recovered but smashing them again tomorrow.
> 
> Just glad i can wipe my ass again without being in pain!


It hurt to dry myself after my shower this evening so I feel your pain. Rest day tomorrow then legs on Wednesday. Oh joy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Lol, your appreciate your rest days mate. My quads have just recovered but smashing them again tomorrow.
> 
> Just glad i can wipe my ass again without being in pain!


 @Dagman72 Do you have a journal up ?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> @Dagman72 Do you have a journal up ?


No journal mate, dont really have the time to do a journal justice.

Regular give sc a mini update on diet, training and any any other issues i have.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Took some 2 week progress pics this morning.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice piccies, you've got some really good shape and size coming on, must be very pleased


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As with everyone there are areas I like and those that need some work. Legs and back seem to be improving nicely but these are the areas I enjoy training the most. Arms are still lagging behind and upper chest is very weak but all in all I am fairly happy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate.... Looking good.. :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs are looking well and swell:thumbup:

Not so keen on the pants though!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Progress is progress and 2 weeks in you seem to be on the right track!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Progress is coming along nicely mate. I'm happy :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been to a christening today but I took my own food with me to have for lunch but as we stayed longer than I planned after I had to eat there for my dinner. I did have the best options I could which was a big scoop of salmon, a few good size lumps of lamb with a baked potato and a bit of salad. Oh and a small slice of lemon meringue pie so as not to seem rude to the host.

My sister in law got me some extra virgin coconut oil but to be honest I'm not entirely sure how to take it. @solidcecil could I substitute this into my diet ? there is only 200g so it wont last very long.

Also my brother in law commented on my increased size. Must be working :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Been to a christening today but I took my own food with me to have for lunch but as we stayed longer than I planned after I had to eat there for my dinner. I did have the best options I could which was a big scoop of salmon, a few good size lumps of lamb with a baked potato and a bit of salad. Oh and a small slice of lemon meringue pie so as not to seem rude to the host.
> 
> My sister in law got me some extra virgin coconut oil but to be honest I'm not entirely sure how to take it. @solidcecil could I substitute this into my diet ? there is only 200g so it wont last very long.
> 
> Also my brother in law commented on my increased size. Must be working :thumb:


No worries with the christening, I always take a extra meal than I need incase of traffic etc.

With the coconut oil, you could use a small amount to fry your chicken, this is what I do sometimes to get a different flavour of chicken.

That's good that people are noticing, as you don't always seem to notice yourself due to seeing yourself every day.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Always a good feeling when someone notices your size increase, bet you had a cheeky happy smile after his comment. Glad its all going well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As you say it's a nice little boost when someone comments and notices your hard work. Hoping for another compliment at Christmas when me see them next.

Back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off so diet will be spot on as there is no temptations there. Food already cooked and waiting in the fridge, gym bag packed just got to iron some bloody shirts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

New PB in deads tonight, previously managed 145kg for a single but got 3 reps this evening with 150kg. I think I could have got 160kg up but didn't want to risk injury. Feeling on top of the world right now :thumb: .


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job mate, 150 is a really good milestone


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> excellent job mate, 150 is a really good milestone


2 X BW next then 200kg.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can honestly say I don't think I have ever trained as hard as I am doing right now. Every session this week has been brutal. There is no rest from the constant push and drive to complete every set. There are no easy exercises just ball to the walls intensity. I am totally knackered after every session and living it. Come Christmas I am expecting to see some nice progress, just need to keep pushing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

balls to the wall is where it's at mate, that's great, glad to see it and keep up the good work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I certainly will.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a week. Thank God for week ends as I'm knackered. Finished a good weeks training with a small milestone for my self of 5x5 @ 100kg on squats. Not earth shattering but a step in the right direction.

Also I was talking with some lads at the gym and they assumed (wrongly) that I was taking steroids. It wasn't a direct comment but we were discussing their use in our gym and one lad said " there's no point denying it, we are all using them" by this he meant that all of the people present. I just smiled and said yeah and thought to myself if I'm the only natural trainer here I'm not doing too bad.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i echo your sentiments about weekends, thank God!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> What a week. Thank God for week ends as I'm knackered. Finished a good weeks training with a small milestone for my self of 5x5 @ 100kg on squats. Not earth shattering but a step in the right direction.


Well done on the squats mate, echo your feeling about being knackered. Hit a few pb's myself this week in squats and deads. So having a chill out night then shoulders tomorrow and may do some extra calve session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After last week my body was feeling the effects of the training. I trained today and had a reasonable session but found my energy was a little low but I still gave 110% and felt happy enough by the end. In hindsight I should have taken today off and listened to my body but you live and learn.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

You do sometimes have to listern to the body.

Did you train at a different time and did you get your meals in.

I changed my saturday session from morning to early evening so i got my meals in and made a big difference in my lifts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I normally train at about 8 in the evening after I've had all but one meal but yesterday I trained at about 10 in the morning after eating only breakfast. I normally train early on a Sunday but for some reason I just felt flat. Has a complete rest day today and feel a lot better. Ready to start the new week with a bang and this week is progress photo time so I have to put the effort in, not that I don't normally.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

All the best for this week, sending my pics this week. Hate pics if myself!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that pictures never seem to come out very well. They don't show the detail you can see by eye.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that the low energy at the weekend must have been due to an upset stomach I had on saturday. I had forgoten about it but I'm sure it contributed. A couple of other people at work had the same problem and said they felt the same.

Had a sh1t day so far. The house alarm decided to go off at 3.30 this morning waking everyone up and it took me untill nearly 5 to shut it down. When I went back to bed there was no room for me as my space had been taken by two small boys. I ended up on the sofa and woke up at 6.30 cold and uncomfortable. Got to get hold of someone to sort the alarm out as I cant be doing this every night.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got back from work to the soothing sound of the alarm :cursing: . I knew we had the instruction manual somewhere so I turned the place upside down looking for it. It took an hour to find the feckin thing but I got it, although ironically the house now looked like we had been burgled. Typed in the code for system reset and all is good ( so far ). :crying:

After a crap day I was expecting another poor session but I was amazed how well it went. I had loads of energy and to make up for the poor session on Sunday I added another set to some of the exercises. Not sure what @solidcecil will say but I was just on a high and went with it. Although it did help sharing the cables with a attractive young lady.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Got back from work to the soothing sound of the alarm :cursing: . I knew we had the instruction manual somewhere so I turned the place upside down looking for it. It took an hour to find the feckin thing but I got it, although ironically the house now looked like we had been burgled. Typed in the code for system reset and all is good ( so far ). :crying:
> 
> After a crap day I was expecting another poor session but I was amazed how well it went. I had loads of energy and to make up for the poor session on Sunday I added another set to some of the exercises. Not sure what @solidcecil will say but I was just on a high and went with it. Although it did help sharing the cables with a attractive young lady.


Not good mate, hope the alarm is sorted. At least it was yours so you can turn it off!

I'm pleased you had energy mate, that's fine with the extra sets. Il have to just make your next workout harder so you don't have the energy to add more in :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Not good mate, hope the alarm is sorted. At least it was yours so you can turn it off!
> 
> I'm pleased you had energy mate, that's fine with the extra sets. Il have to just make your next workout harder so you don't have the energy to add more in :lol:


The energy excess doesn't happen that often, I'm normally a quivering mess after a session. I had to stop going to the gym on my bike as I didn't have the energy to ride home.

Weight is up a little today also which is a good sign. I'm currently sitting at 13 stone 4 so I'm up almost 2 lb since this time last week. I've also noticed increased vascularity, especially in my shoulders, chest and arms. Could this be due to water loss ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The energy excess doesn't happen that often, I'm normally a quivering mess after a session. I had to stop going to the gym on my bike as I didn't have the energy to ride home.
> 
> Weight is up a little today also which is a good sign. I'm currently sitting at 13 stone 4 so I'm up almost 2 lb since this time last week. I've also noticed increased vascularity, especially in my shoulders, chest and arms. Could this be due to water loss ?


That's very good, increased weight and vascularity. Yeah the veins will show more with the water weight you dropped.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased you had energy mate, that's fine with the extra sets. Il have to just make your next workout harder so you don't have the energy to add more in :lol:


Sc, hope your not going easy on him!

.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Sc, hope your not going easy on him!
> 
> .


Of course not, everyone gets nasty Cecil :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Sc, hope your not going easy on him!
> 
> .


Don't wind him up or you know we will both suffer.

Another truly horrific leg session done and it doesn't get any easier. I had to take a short break out side half way through as my dinner was in danger of making a return. But that being said I managed to add either weight or reps to every exercise. I got home and the wife was waiting for me in the bed room. I took one look at her and said "your barking up the wrong tree love" as I collapsed in a sweaty heap on the bed. It's not that I was too tiered but I had to prep my food for the rest of the week, it's a matter of priorities.

Food done, supper eaten, time for bed.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Improvement in weight or reps is all great progress matey and to turn down the wife is impressive dedication. You do know that she will get her revenge!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Improvement in weight or reps is all great progress matey and to turn down the wife is impressive dedication. You do know that she will get her revenge!


Thats me out of luck for the next week, oh well it was worth it as my lunch tastes amazing.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad your enjoying your food.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil

4 week update photos.













Skin fold and body measurements will be added tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil
> 
> 4 week update photos.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, how do you feel about the progress?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate, how do you feel about the progress?


Its difficult to see the progress in the photos as they don't show a lot of detail but I feel I have made some progress over the last month. I clearly need to add a lot more mass before I'm happy with how I look but I think I'm moving in the right direction. All my lifts in the gym are increasing and I'm happy with where I'm going in regards to training. The diet is becoming second nature now and its made a huge difference to my weekend eating habits. I think over the next few months the changes in my body will begin to show through as my weight increases.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good mate....great work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished my back workout and had bags of energy again. I'm putting this down to my intra-workout drink ( myprotein - Fuse ) which I will definitely be ordering again.

One of the guys in the gym who has been training for well over 20 years was helping me out a little today with my form on a few exercises which was great, he also said that I had but on a bit of muscle since I re-joined the gym. I felt a bit down yesterday as I didn't think the photos were any good but after a good training session I'm feeling a lot more positive now.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Felt the same when i did early pics of myself but now seeing the difference in pics and feeling a lot more positive.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Felt the same when i did early pics of myself but now seeing the difference in pics and feeling a lot more positive.


I think I just need to be more realistic in my expectations. As a wise man once said its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I think I just need to be more realistic in my expectations. As a wise man once said its a marathon not a sprint.


Exactly what it is mate, takes ages with day in day out dedication.

Why do you think so many give up the gym - because its to much like hard work in and out of the gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Exactly what it is mate, takes ages with day in day out dedication.
> 
> Why do you think so many give up the gym - because its to much like hard work in and out of the gym.


Its a 24/7 job, anyone can train for a few hours a week but making sure everything you eat and drink is spot on is the most difficult part.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Its a 24/7 job, anyone can train for a few hours a week but making sure everything you eat and drink is spot on is the most difficult part.


That has been the biggest thing for me, ask anyone in my gym and they will tell you how hard i train. One guy trained chest with me the other month and since has refused to train with me and the same with a different guy on legs. But i always let myself down on my diet, so this was one of the reasons i went with sc. And since never missed a meal and my gains prove this.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> That has been the biggest thing for me, ask anyone in my gym and they will tell you how hard i train. One guy trained chest with me the other month and since has refused to train with me and the same with a different guy on legs. But i always let myself down on my diet, so this was one of the reasons i went with sc. And since never missed a meal and my gains prove this.


Food is the building blocks of muscle, you can train as hard as you like but without a good diet you just won't get the gains.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> That has been the biggest thing for me, ask anyone in my gym and they will tell you how hard i train. One guy trained chest with me the other month and since has refused to train with me and the same with a different guy on legs. But i always let myself down on my diet, so this was one of the reasons i went with sc. And since never missed a meal and my gains prove this.


I'm the same with diet but since joining team solid I can honestly say I have not missed a single meal, I've had a few extra bits and bobs but never less. I wish I knew what I know now when I was a young man.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

:bounce: What a fantastic week of training :bounce:

This week I have managed to set PB on Squats, Deads, Bench ad OHP. You can not ask for more than that.

Squats 103.7kg 5x5

Deadlifts 130kg 5x5

Bench 90kg x6

OHP 66.2kg x1, 60kg x 4

Who knew eating like a horse and training like a beast would work so well. A big thanks to @solidcecil :beer:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow what a good week beast man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> :bounce: What a fantastic week of training :bounce:
> 
> This week I have managed to set PB on Squats, Deads, Bench ad OHP. You can not ask for more than that.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant mate, well done. Your the one who is doing all the hard work! :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> wow what a good week beast man


Thanks Mark. I'm trying to catch you up with your killer leg and back sessions.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> That's brilliant mate, well done. Your the one who is doing all the hard work! :thumb:


I always work better under instruction, plus I don't want to let the team down.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thanks Mark. I'm trying to catch you up with your killer leg and back sessions.


oh best i keep on top of my game then


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Top achievement mate... Full credit to you.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back in from a tough back session. My normal gym was closed so I had to use another gym which is aimed more at the cardio crowd. I did struggle a little because they didn't have half the equipment I needed but I made the best of a bad job. The main thing is I didn't miss the session and although it wasn't ideal I still gave 100%.

Upped the deadlifts to 132.5kg and managed all 5 sets with a little bit of a struggle so will go for 135kg next week which is a big session for me as at the start of the year my 1RM was 140kg and now I'm aiming for 5x5 with only 5kg less.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Upped the deadlifts to 132.5kg and managed all 5 sets with a little bit of a struggle so will go for 135kg next week which is a big session for me as at the start of the year my 1RM was 140kg and now I'm aiming for 5x5 with only 5kg less.


Thats great mate, just shows what 5x5 can do over the weeks when pushing your body hard.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Thats great mate, just shows what 5x5 can do over the weeks when pushing your body hard.


5x5 is a great system for strength, my bench has gone up from 67.5kg to 90kg in the last few months. Still not heavy but I have always hated bench, although now the weights are moving up I'm enjoying it a lot more. I want to get to 100kg by the end of the year, I can do it for a single but I'm looking at 5 reps. I'm quite lucky as there's a lad in our gym who holds a world title for bench and if he's around I always get him to help. I felt good the other day with my 90kg x 6 then he pulls 190kg x 1 out of the bag. cnut !!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> 5x5 is a great system for strength, my bench has gone up from 67.5kg to 90kg in the last few months. Still not heavy but I have always hated bench, although now the weights are moving up I'm enjoying it a lot more. I want to get to 100kg by the end of the year, I can do it for a single but I'm looking at 5 reps. I'm quite lucky as there's a lad in our gym who holds a world title for bench and if he's around I always get him to help. I felt good the other day with my 90kg x 6 then he pulls 190kg x 1 out of the bag. cnut !!


Yeah you posted a link to his benching. Good that you have someone to help you and there is always someone stronger out there.

As long as he does not knock you on what you lift compared to him then he is a top guy to have in the gym.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Its a 24/7 job, anyone can train for a few hours a week but making sure everything you eat and drink is spot on is the most difficult part.


Good morning to you, hope you don't me popping in.

Firstly and without sounding pervy..you look good in your pics. I'm not an expert so can't say anything professional but I think you do look good, well done (eeuwww that sounds awful but I don't mean it in a patronising way at all, soz)......

Secondly...what you said in the quote is soooo true. I work as hard as anything in the gym, my weights are up, I barely miss a session but I mess up cos I can't seem to sort out my eating habits. I don't eat rubbish but I just don't get it right and it shows in my bod. I would look a whole lot better otherwise. You put the nail on the head there.

Have a good day, and sorry to intrude...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to see your still doing well with team solid, I'm sure you will hit that Deadlift pb.

Regarding the diet, totally agree, I've been very lax over the past few weeks and it shows!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Yeah you posted a link to his benching. Good that you have someone to help you and there is always someone stronger out there.
> 
> As long as he does not knock you on what you lift compared to him then he is a top guy to have in the gym.


He takes the **** but I know he's only joking.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good morning to you, hope you don't me popping in.
> 
> Firstly and without sounding pervy..you look good in your pics. I'm not an expert so can't say anything professional but I think you do look good, well done (eeuwww that sounds awful but I don't mean it in a patronising way at all, soz)......
> 
> ...


I don't mind anyone popping in so feel free to comment any time. I think diet is the key to how we look, I trained for a long time and didn't see a lot of changes but recently things are starting to change and its all down to the diet.

Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Good to see your still doing well with team solid, I'm sure you will hit that Deadlift pb.
> 
> Regarding the diet, totally agree, I've been very lax over the past few weeks and it shows!


The new diet took a little bit of getting used to but now I've got it down to a fine art. I can cook 4 days worth of food in 40 mins. It makes a huge difference just reaching into the fridge and the food is ready.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs tonight and @solidcecil has given me a slight alteration to the programme with some rest pause work on the leg press. By the sound of it I think its going to be a real killer. The basic set up is 5 reps then rest for a short period then 5 reps then rest, this is to be repeated until you cant complete even 1 rep after the rest period. That will be 1 set and I have to do 3 sets in total. I'm expecting some serious DOMS for a good few days after. I will post my results later.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that sounds good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> that sounds good


sounds horrible to me but I'll give it a bash.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> sounds horrible to me but I'll give it a bash.


i've got legs tonight, was thinking of giving it a go too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Give it a go. I don't want to be the only one suffering tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@aad123 how's your legs?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The leg press rest pause sets were the toughest training I have done for a long time. The first 2 sets of 5 were not to bad but half way through the third set my quads just started to burn. I kept pushing through and did a few singles but on the final rest section I couldn't even hold the weight static. It took all I had to stop the weight from just crashing down. I ended up stumblling out of the gym and when I got home I had to go up the stairs on my hands and knees.

I'm hurting from the ass down and as the days going on I'm getting stiffer and not in a good way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Recently attempted these myself mate... One deceptive exercise.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quads don't feel to bad but my hamstrings are like piano wires. Not sure how deadlifts will go tomorrow but ill give in my all. Progress photos due in tomorrow also.

For some reason I have been extremely hungry today, I've eaten all my preset meals but they just didn't fill me up. About 8ish I just gave in and went and raided the cupboards. Two bags of mini cheddar's, a dairy milk and a few Jaffa cakes did the trick but in feeling bad now. It's like I've let myself down but what's done is done and now it's out of my system I can get back onto the strict diet again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Progress pic time and I'm a lot happier with this set of photos. There has been a little fat gain but it's going to happen however clean my diet is. My weight is up again this week to 13st 7lb so only 7lb to go.













Shoulders and back seem to be coming on nicely and traps are starting to show a little.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done on the progress, can see the changes - getting there mate.

How tall are you?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a little en at 5ft 8.

I think that the biggest improvement is in my lats which have always been an area I have struggled with. I'm feeling a lot more positive than I was this time 2 weeks ago and its made me even more determined to get better for the next photos.

I have found that my strength has increased a lot over the last 6 weeks, it seems that every session I am adding either reps or weight. Today I was dreading deadlifts as I found them difficult last week, I still completed all my sets but thought that this week I wouldn't be able to handle the extra weight but TBH they went up easily and I could have added a little more weight. I have started to stall on some of the assistance exercises but as long as the big 4 lifts are going up I'm happy enough. I never thought I would look forward to chest day but I'm hungry for 100kg and every week is a step closer.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good in the photos mate, well done.

Just sending you over an email


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Looking good in the photos mate, well done.
> 
> Just sending you over an email


I have replied.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress, shows how hard your working


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just when things start getting good something always happens and throws a spanner in the works. I was asked to play rugby on Saturday and to be honest I was in two minds if I wanted to play. My main worry was picking up an injury that would keep me out of the gym, turns out I didn't get one injury but two. I twisted my ankle but it was nothing major but I also injured my collar bone and as a result my neck, shoulder and upper chest are very sore and tight. I can turn my head to the right but not the left and I cant extend my arm up or down as it pulls on the collar bone area. I've been applying ice and ibuprofen gel all day which has had a mild effect but I think I will be out of the gym for a few days at best. I will try and use my time wisely and do a bit of very steady cardio and maybe some machine leg work but other than that most thing will be out of the question. Oh well at least I can still do something.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The perils mate.... Hope it's easing up for you


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Just when things start getting good something always happens and throws a spanner in the works. I was asked to play rugby on Saturday and to be honest I was in two minds if I wanted to play. My main worry was picking up an injury that would keep me out of the gym, turns out I didn't get one injury but two. I twisted my ankle but it was nothing major but I also injured my collar bone and as a result my neck, shoulder and upper chest are very sore and tight. I can turn my head to the right but not the left and I cant extend my arm up or down as it pulls on the collar bone area. I've been applying ice and ibuprofen gel all day which has had a mild effect but I think I will be out of the gym for a few days at best. I will try and use my time wisely and do a bit of very steady cardio and maybe some machine leg work but other than that most thing will be out of the question. Oh well at least I can still do something.


I would advise getting some physiotherapy and being recommended the right stretches for your body. I have had neck and shoulder problems before and they weren't fun I can tell ya. A proper physiotherapist can help you learn how tomanage it and prevent further relapses.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My neck is a lot better today. I have full range of motion in all directions but the collar bone is still hurting a little so I have taken today off from the gym to give it a little more time to heal. I might get a light session in at the gym tomorrow as its driving me crazy sitting here doing nothing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

at least things are moving in the right direction, sounds like it should heal quite quickly


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got some organic gel and it seemed to help :thumb: :wink: .

Thanks Mark. My vitamins arrived today along with a huge bundle of free samples. I've already had my first "high-viz" wee. I'm sure it would glow in the dark. Looking forward to trying the tea's out over the next few days and the boys wanted to have a bath so they could try out their new shampoo.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's excellent, hope you like them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training will be strarting again tonight with a steady chest session. Expecting some DOMS tomorrow after 5 days off.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have managed to train for the last 3 days and all of the sessions have gone well. SC has changed my training programme around and this block is more hypertrophy orientated with higher rep ranges. I think this type of training will work well for me as in the past I have found that with the heavy strength training my body doesn't seem to grow or at least grows extremely slowly, where as on higher reps I seem to react better, but time will tell.

At the moment the only part of me not aching is my legs, which will be trained on Sunday. My chest, shoulders, back and arms are fully DOMMED UP. :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feel like crap :cursing: Head ache, runny nose, coughing and sneezing all day. Sat here in just by jogging bottoms sweating like a pig. Haven't felt like eating today but have forced the food down. I hope this doesn't last long.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil Update pics. I took these tonight as I wont feel like doing them in the morning and I have a bit of free time tonight. Not the best shots as I feel rough but they will have to do.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been a bit of a down day today, feeling like I'm not giving it 100% at the moment. It's not due to lack of trying but life seems to be throwing things at me from every angle and it's getting me down. This is not helped by me currently reducing my medication with the hope of coming of it in the next month. I'm sure after a good hard week in the gym I'll feel better but again this week it's going to be hard to make all my sessions. The progress photos don't seem to show a hole lot of progress but I'm hoping that once the bulk is over and I start to loose fat the hard work will show through. I'm having one of those fcuk it days where I think is it all worth it the one thing that picked me up was spending an hour with my son this afternoon showing him how to play guitar, a bit of "country roads" did the trick.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil Update pics. I took these tonight as I wont feel like doing them in the morning and I have a bit of free time tonight. Not the best shots as I feel rough but they will have to do.
> 
> View attachment 137055
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, can see see a good change from the last photos. Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling better today, still have a slight head ache but no where near as bad as it was over the weekend. Should be on for legs tonight and with a little luck I will get a chest session in on tuesday if the wife is in from work early enough. Looking forward to having a bash at hack squats.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight was leg training and it went well. The rep ranges have all increased for this phase and sets of 15 reps on leg press are not for the faint hearted. After the final set I had to stay seated for a while before I could muster up the strength to stand and when I did I had to grab the rack behind me to stop myself falling over. I think the worst / most painful exercise was the calf raises. The burn was amazing but I kept pushing until the pain became unbearable, racked the weight, shuck my legs off and went again. My calves are still throbbing right now.

It felt good to be back in the gym :thumb: Not sure how I'm going to tackle two flights of stairs though ???


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You seem to be doing well and as your paying for your training service it makes sense to keep giving 100% even when your not feeling it.

Personally I can't give the whole gym lifestyle as much time as I could earlier in the year due to work commitments and family so I'm doing it when I can and my diet has been more relaxed over the last month or 2.

It's not making too much difference atm, I could probably look better than I do but I got fed up of stressing out over meals and meal timings when I'm out and about with the wife n kids and trying to fit a session in when there waiting to go out for the day.

Anyway enough rambling from me, I'm sure with your dedication and sc's training/diet you'll be progressing nicely and seeing the results you want.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:



> You seem to be doing well and as your paying for your training service it makes sense to keep giving 100% even when your not feeling it.
> 
> Personally I can't give the whole gym lifestyle as much time as I could earlier in the year due to work commitments and family so I'm doing it when I can and my diet has been more relaxed over the last month or 2.
> 
> ...


I have been struggling lately to find time to train with all thats going on but I get in as many sessions as I can and I make sure that when I do train I give it my all. It can be stressful trying to juggle family life and training so there has to be a little give and take.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and triceps done and I'm feeling suitably worked. Did a bit of pre-exhaustion work tonight which pushed my chest and tri's hard. My collar bone is still hurting a little and pulled slightly when doing fly's but not enough to effect the exercise. Rest day tomorrow then back on Friday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was planning on training today when my eldest son informed me he had to hand in a project at school next week so I spent the day researching the Tudor family tree. As a result I will be training legs tomorrow then may have to combine chest and shoulders on Thursday and back on Friday. I need to sort this out with my wife as at the moment I'm struggling to get to the gym twice a week let alone four times.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The joys of homework mate ... My kids regard me as an oracle of knowledge ..... God bless google.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> The joys of homework mate ... My kids regard me as an oracle of knowledge ..... God bless google.


I'm just the mug who sits here doing it with/FOR them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished on hell of a leg session and I feel sick and very wobbly. Added a few kg's to most exercises but kept the form as clean as possible. I'm glad its over but also feel good knowing I gave it 100%.

Also weighed my self and I'm now up to 13st 10lb which is just 1lb under the heaviest I have ever been. Getting close to 14 stone.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil

latest update pics.













Happy enough with progress and body fat is still reasonable.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil
> 
> latest update pics.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, progress is coming along well.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking real good mate, very nice gains.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Doing brilliantly mate progress is really good. Well done.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys, its very much appreciated. The pictures are quite pleasing and I think I'm responding well to the higher rep work I'm currently doing. The changes are far more apparent whilst I'm training as these pics were taken straight out of bed. I haven't taken any measurements for a while but I feel a fuller, especially in my shoulders, traps and arms.

At last I don't feel like the skinny guy in the gym any more and I've had a few people comment on the intensity with which I train, which is nice.

All in all things are going well although my trap/neck injury is still hanging around which can be seen in one of the pics as I find it uncomfortable to rotate my left arm around in front of my body. I'm sure it will clear up in time.

@solidcecil Can I throw a bit of fish into my diet maybe once or twice a week ?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs look very good, man. Whatever you're doing for them is clearly working


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thanks for the support guys, its very much appreciated. The pictures are quite pleasing and I think I'm responding well to the higher rep work I'm currently doing. The changes are far more apparent whilst I'm training as these pics were taken straight out of bed. I haven't taken any measurements for a while but I feel a fuller, especially in my shoulders, traps and arms.
> 
> At last I don't feel like the skinny guy in the gym any more and I've had a few people comment on the intensity with which I train, which is nice.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, feel free to swap the mince meal to fish.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to see progress still happening for you bud, how long you been with Cecil now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Inggasson said:


> Legs look very good, man. Whatever you're doing for them is clearly working


Thanks. All the walking like I need a nappy change it paying off. Training legs tonight then doms till friday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice to see progress still happening for you bud, how long you been with Cecil now?


I started in September so 7 weeks now. I'm really enjoying working with SC and it keeps me pushing hard.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I always do legs on a Monday too. Saves fighting for a bench alongside the Chest Monday crew and it usually means doms have subsided by a friday lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs finished and it was a real struggle to get up the stairs again. Weights are up slightly again this week as I settle in to the new routine. The only problem I had was some major back pumps from SLDL. I couldn't finish the last set the pain was so bad. @Inggasson my gym is exactly the same, tonight the flat, incline and decline benches were all in constant use so I had 80% of the gym to myself. If it wasn't for me and a few others the power rack would be covered in dust due to lack of use, well apart from the curl in the squat rack boys.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

every gym has the guys who like to curl in the squat rack. I don't mind people using it for heavy shrugs or even military pressing, but the curlers do my head in lol. Can't beat some nice heavy front squatting on a Monday lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

your progress is excellent mate, well done


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work mate. Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulders destroyed this evening. A quick 40 mins but good hard work from start to finish. I really feel the shoulders working with the high reps, seated shoulder press burnt like hell. Got a rest day tomorrow the back on Thursday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained back yesterday and really felt my lats working. I altered my position slightly on pull downs and it made a big difference, I had to drop the weight I was using but I'm not looking at being a power lifter so weight isn't my main consern. I also tried to keep the tension on the lats by not allowing the bar to be pulled fully back up and I think this helped to. I also mannaged to add 10kg and 2 reps to my rack pulls which was great. A very good session and I'm looking forward to chest tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last week was a bit of a wash out training wise. I kept to the diet most of the time but have been feeling off all week and have indulged in a little comfort eating. Both kids have come down with a virus and have been suffering from sickness and diarrhoea which has meant that I've not been sleeping and the wife has a bad cold so I've been running the house whilst feeling off myself. I did manage to get two sessions in at the gym and with a little luck I will be training in the morning.

Next week should however be a better week as the kids are on the mend and will be stopping with their grandparents for half term so I will be able to train as much as I like and catch up on some much needed sleep. Tomorrow is progress photo day and I think the biggest change will be around my waist.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi mate, Looks like your new training structure is working well for you, if you can fend off the dreaded kid germs! Lol looking forward to seeing your pics tomorrow.

Just having a catch up on everyone at the mo, it's a shame I missed your research on the Tudors, I could have saved you some time as I've recently finished restoring a bed made for Lord Thomas Stanley (Henry Vii's step father) and had to do a fair bit of research myself, particularly as there's reason to believe the bed was made specifically for Henry vii.

Hope all else is good with you.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't get the photos done this morning so will do them later. As I have no kids this week and the wife doesn't get in till about 6 ish I have the chance to train every day this week so I was thinking of adding in a arm session mid week. This means that the other workouts will be shorter so I can add in a extra set here and there if I want to. Iwouldn't normally train 5 days in a row but the sessions will be short and I will stil be doing the same amount of work overall just spread out more over the week. Plus if I'm out at the gym when the wife gets in then she can wash up and start the dinner. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Back in the game


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally some pics. I think that these show some progress and looking back at some photos from last month the changes are clear.

Also I am now the heaviest I have ever been. Current weight is 13st 11.25lb and the 0.25lb is the important bit !!! I think that a lot of the gains over the last week are fat and water so when I reach 14 stone I want to stay around that weight but try and recomp or possibly go heavier and then diet down to 14 stone but at less body fat. I will discuss with @solidcecil.









I'm finally happy with my progress but need to stick to the diet far more strictly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Back in the game


A very warm welcome back :beer: We have been missing you.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Back an tri's looking thick in that lat spread mate awesome progress :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

some old and new pics to show changes.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

You can definitely see big changes mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> Back an tri's looking thick in that lat spread mate awesome progress :beer:


Cheers pal. Those are two areas I have struggled with for a long time. I think my current training with higher reps is working well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A very warm welcome back :beer: We have been missing you.


Not me.... You I meant mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Full credit for the pics mate ..... Looking sharp.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Purely out of interest I took some measurements this morning, which is something I haven't done since working with @solidcecil. There have been some pleasing changes over the last few months.

Calf 17.1/4" (+1.3/8")

Leg 27.1/4" (+7/8")

Waist 35.1/2 (+1.1/2")

Chest 43.3/4 (+1.3/8")

Arm 16" (+3/8")

Also I weighed myself on Friday and I'm up to 13st 13lb so only 1lb to go to reach 14st.

I haven't been posting a lot recently but I have still be training hard and sticking to the diet. All is going well at the moment.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome progress mate it's nice when you see the scales/tape measure go up :thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to measure every week but there was very little change and it was a little disheartening but over an extended period of time the changes are clearly there. I never thought I would reach 14st as I have been trying for a long time but now I'm thinking 15st by this time next year :thumb: .


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Considering the progress you've made so far it's certainly a possibility mate :thumbup:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I wish my calves would grow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice ....... Very nice.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I wish my calves would grow


High rep drop sets seem to be working. The only down side is you can't walk properly for 3 or 4 days after.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> Considering the progress you've made so far it's certainly a possibility mate :thumbup:


I honestly didn't think I would get to 14 stone so I'm very happy, 15 stone would be amazing. I'm starting to grow out of my clothes. I had to get some new trousers last week end because my legs wont fit in my old ones and for the first time ever I had to try on an extra large top as the large was too tight.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job mate, excellent growth


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! Some size you've packed on them legs since I've been away mate, well done. How many cals you on now, macro split?

Hola


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> Wow! Some size you've packed on them legs since I've been away mate, well done. How many cals you on now, macro split?
> 
> Hola


I'm not exactly sure of the calories I'm consuming at the moment as I'm working with an online trainer (solidCecil) who sorts out my diet. The basic meal plan is based on a 200 to 250g serving of some kind of protein source with a similar serving of carbs, a splash of olive oil and plenty of veg. The usual bodybuilding type stuff really. The key is eating consistantly over the whole week, I have been with SC for about 8 weeks now and I have only missed 2 or 3 meals in that time.

Leg training is brutal with SC but it is working so I just keep pushing as hard as I can. I trained legs last night and I'm a little wobbly today.

Are you back for good now ???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs and chest still hurting and tonight is shoulders tonight. I must say that shoulder day is the day I look forward to the most. If I remember I will weigh myself tonight as see if I have finally reached my goal weight. Knowing how my body works I will have lost a few lb's.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Progress time. @solidcecil


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Progress time. @solidcecil
> 
> View attachment 140442
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, can see the size coming on each time!

How do you feel about the pics?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm happy with the photos. There is a little build up of fat around my lower back but I'm not at all bothered at the moment. I don't want to gain excessive amounts of fat but that's just the way it is when bulking, clean or otherwise. I'm going away early August so I plan to bulk until May then cut down for the beach  6 months to get some size on..


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup back for good, have been progressing well lately. Been hard to hit the gym the last while with a chest infection (I threw up last time lol coughing too much) but it's cleared up now.

Back to 7.15am starts


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Definately see the size coming on now. Looking good matey.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Definately see the size coming on now. Looking good matey.


Thanks. Diet and training are going well at the moment. I'm enjoying the higher rep work and it seems to suit me better as I don't seem to respond so well to low rep / heavy weight work outs. I'm still looking forward to every session so the desire is still there, I just need to stick with the programme and grow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last week was another good week training and diet wise. Managed to get a PB on rack pulls. 2 reps with 170kg, I tried for the third but the bar just wouldn't move. Its strange how things go because I did 8 reps with 160kg the week before so I thought as I was only adding 10kg the 170 would be ok. How wrong can a person be ?

I missed training yesterday as I think I'm coming down with a cold and had no energy all day. I will still be able to get mmy 4 sessions in this week I'v just switched one of my rest days.

Weight last week dropped a little to 13st 12.5lb but I should be back on track this week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good job on the rack pulls, amazes me too, add just a little and the bar grinds to an almighty halt


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wasn't feeling 100% yesterday but made it to the gym anyway. The place was packed so I decided to do a stripped down workout, basically because most of the equipment was being used. Obviously the squat rack was free so I started with 6 sets of squats in the 6 to 10 rep range. Next I did the same with SLDL and finished of with some calf raises again 6 sets but I upped the reps to 15. Just a very basic workout but my hamstrings are tight today.

I'm hoping to get down tonight and do a chest and tricep workout if the wifes back from work in time.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Wasn't feeling 100% yesterday but made it to the gym anyway. The place was packed so I decided to do a stripped down workout, basically because most of the equipment was being used. Obviously the squat rack was free so I started with 6 sets of squats in the 6 to 10 rep range. Next I did the same with SLDL and finished of with some calf raises again 6 sets but I upped the reps to 15. Just a very basic workout but my hamstrings are tight today.
> 
> I'm hoping to get down tonight and do a chest and tricep workout if the wifes back from work in time.


love that, says it all


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> love that, says it all


It wasn't completely free. There was the normal "curling in the squat rack" boys but I soon moved them on. 

I was happy with the squats considering I haven't done them for 7 weeks. The form was good and tight but I'm paying for it now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This week has been a bit of a wash out training wise. I trained legs on monday but haven't had the time to train since, as a result I will have to combine chest and shoulders tonight in order to hit every body part. Its turned into a P/P/L week which isnt too bad and is far better than not training at all. My normal chest and shoulder sessions only take about 45 mins each and that includes warming up so if I combine the two it should only take about an hour and a quarter which is roughly what a leg or back session takes so its easily do-able.

Although the training has been poor the diet has still been good which is the important part.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally made it to the gym last night and had a good session. I didn't take the note book and just had a "do as you feel" session.

Started with flat bench and worked up to a top set of 3 reps with 100kg which is a new pb. Next up was OHP working up to 65kg x 2 which was another pb. Then moved onto some hang-cleans, I didn't go heavy on these and kept the sets in the 10/15 rep range and finished off with a few sets of tricep ext, again high reps 10/20.

Next week back to the programme.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome pb mate not bad after a week off :thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stage 1 complete.

Body weight 14st 0.5lb.

It's been along time coming but I've finally got there and I'm well chuffed. :thumb: It's not been an easy ride but I set myself a goal and kept working towards it.

Stage 2 - Goal keep bulking then cut for summer holiday. That's the next 6 months sorted.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> Awesome pb mate not bad after a week off :thumbup:


The best thing is that I haven't been training for strength. The last few months have been hypertrophy based with high reps so I was amazed that my strength has increased in the low rep ranges. Goes to show there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm just starting to learn that mate I've been skinning the same cat one way with not a lot of success for a while lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Progress Pics @solidcecil.











Fairly happy with the progress but need to try and maintain the same weight and reduce the fat gains a little now. @solidcecil is it possible to do the above or should I carry on bulking to say 14st 10lb to 15st them cut back down to 14st but leaner. Is it possible to change the diet to recomp ??? Have you ever had any success in doing this with a natural trainer ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> I'm just starting to learn that mate I've been skinning the same cat one way with not a lot of success for a while lol


I was having the same problem for a very long time. I just kept doing the same old stuff because it felt comfortable and I was getting no where. Since working with @solidcecil I have changed my training and diet and things are starting to happen again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're looking really good, improving all the time


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's only tuesday and I have already got two very good sessions under my belt.

Trained legs on sunday but had to use a different gym as mine was closed. £6.40 a session, what a rip off. It didn't even have all the equipment I needed but it was better than nothing. I tried a few sets of GH raises, should be called GH fall flat on your faces. It was all I could bo to slow my decent, there was no way I could get back up without using my hands to push myself back. That being said I did feel it well in my hamstrings.

Last night I had a really good shoulder session, by the end I couldn't raise my water bottle to my mouth. I had the burning pain you get from shoulder training throughout the entire session. Even when I was resting between sets my shoulders were still hurting. It wasn't an injury just a sigh of a bloody hard workout.

I now have the next two days to recover before back of thursday and chest on friday. Also weighed myself and I was just below 14st 2lb.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a very enjoyable chest session last night. Pushed hard on every exercise and left the gym fully pumped. I had a go on the hammer incline chest press as the smith machine was being used and I really felt the pull through my chest. Tonight I will finish off a very productive week with a back and bi session.

New diet and training programme starts on Sunday / Monday so I'm looking forward to getting stuck into them.


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Good improvements but get the fluff OFF your chest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AJS said:


> Good improvements but get the fluff OFF your chest.


Fluff ??? That fluff has taken 20 years to grow. :tongue:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning with a pounding head and my nose is running like a tap. I hope its not the start of " man flu " :cursing: . The only positive is that when I get a cold I also get super hungry so not all bad.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Woke up this morning with a pounding head and my nose is running like a tap. I hope its not the start of " man flu " :cursing: . The only positive is that when I get a cold I also get super hungry so not all bad.


Hope you're feeling better tomorrow mate. Can't seem to shake it myself. So have been and bought every cold and flu thing I can find. I'll take me before the gym and just ignore it! The caffeine in them should help power workout!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Woke up this morning with a pounding head and my nose is running like a tap. I hope its not the start of " man flu " :cursing: . The only positive is that when I get a cold I also get super hungry so not all bad.


Mate we're dropping like flies ffs. I had it, then a chest infection

Double dose your vitamins try to keep it away before it's too late


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope it's just an off day mate, keep warm, hydrated etc.


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

Good look pal on ur journey for a better physique. ... good legs on ya ..just remember your legs are like the roots of an oak tree , look after um and train them hard and u will soon be as big as the oak tree...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Markluke said:


> Good look pal on ur journey for a better physique. ... good legs on ya ..just remember your legs are like the roots of an oak tree , look after um and train them hard and u will soon be as big as the oak tree...


I wouldn't say I love training legs but I never miss a session and give 100% when training them. I been sick a time or two on leg days and it always leaves me feeling ill but I just keep pounding away.

Thanks for your support guys, as the day has gone on I've felt better so I will be training tomorrow for sure and you guessed it Monday will be leg day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my new diet and training programme this evening and I'm ready to go. Need to pick up a few things from the supermarket to get me through the week but I have 90% of the food already so I will be ok for the next few days.

The diet is designed to reduce my body fat levels slightly as I've gained a little too much recently. Once I'm happy with where I am I will carry on with the bulk again but go a little slower and keep the fat gains in check as I go. I'm happy with the foods selected and the diet includes plenty of fish which is something I really enjoy and have been missing for the last few months.

The training is something completely different from anything I have ever done in the past and I excited about giving it a go. There is an interesting twist with the way the routine is laid out where you do the same exercise twice in the same session e.g. exercise A, exercise B then back to exercise A. It looks brutal - especially legs.

Time to enjoy my last treat until Christmas Day. Cheese and biscuits :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling a lot better today so gym is on tonight. :thumb:

I have started to intriduce my new diet today but I still have a few tubs in the fridge I cooked on friday so once they are gone I will be on the new diet fully. I picked a good day to start my new diet as the office is full of choc, cookies, doughnuts and all sorts of other rubbish. I haven't touched a single thing ! I figure if I can't go 17 days and stick to my diet until christmas day then I may as well not bother.

I will report back later after my first leg session on the new programme. If I make it out alive.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I made it to the gym last night and the session was tough as expected. My quads were burning after squats and the sldl with dumbells really hit the spot. At the moment I'm only in mild discomfort but every time I get out of my seat the legs get a little stiffer.

The diet is going well but I have made a slight change. I will still be eating exactly the same meals but due to timings at work I have swapped two of the meals around. I have lunch at 1.00 and then dont eat again until 6.00 and so I need something a little heavier for lunch to keep me going. Other than that everything else is as per the diet sheet.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad you're on the mend matey, I'm with you with the stiff legs today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure which hurts more, my quads or my hamstrings. It's a good job my chair has arms on it or I wouldn't be getting up today. Tonight will be a chest and tri session along the same lines as the leg workout so I'm looking forward to that.

Diet is plodding along nicely so I will report back after my chest session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and triceps all done and it was a reasonably good session. I need to sort the weight on the inc bench as I think I went too light. Triceps on the other hand were spot on and after I finished it hurt to straighten my arm fully. If I'm honest I don't think I did enough on chest but only time will tell and once I get the weights sorted I'm sure it will feel a lot more demanding. I should just enjoy the light session as I'm sure it will get tougher soon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling ok today. Legs are starting to ease off and only a mild ache in my chest and tris. Tonight will be back and bi's so plenty of deadlifts.

Diet is going well and I haven't felt hungry at all so thats a good sign.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Feeling ok today. Legs are starting to ease off and only a mild ache in my chest and tris. Tonight will be back and bi's so plenty of deadlifts.
> 
> Diet is going well and I haven't felt hungry at all so thats a good sign.


Have a good session mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got a little mixed up but after a chat with SC it turns out I was doing rack pulls not deadlifts. Either way they were tough but using a lighter weight allowed me to really focus on my form. I made an effort to keep the bar pulled in tight to my legs to try and activate my lats a little more, on the way down with every rep I was pushing the bar against my legs with as much force as I could. A combination of that and the lat exercises should have done the trick.

My chest is still only slightly sore but my triceps are far worse, lets hope the back responds as well as the tri's. I should be finishing the week of tomorrow with a shoulder session.

Kept to the diet to the letter again today, to be honest it isn't a problem as I enjoy the food and there is no issue with hunger. I just need to ensure I keep my water intake high as this has been slipping a little due to me being very busy at work.

Time for bed.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that sounds very intense on the back, hopefully you'll feel it really well. I've been working on feeling and contraction much more recently and seems to be doing the trick


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My upper and mid back are nicely sore but as usual my lats don't feel show any signs of being worked. I think that I will never feel them as others do but I don't take muscle soreness of an indicator of muscle groth / stimulation. I think that some muscles just get doms worse than others but I kinow I gave my workout 100% so there is nothing more I could have done.

No training tonight as the wife is out with the girls so just a quiet night for me. Feet up reading through UK-M whilst sipping a cool glass of green tea.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a crap night. I feel like I've wasted an evening and done sod all. I'm not sure why but I'm just been feeling a little cranky today. Could be the change in diet or the heavy workload at work. Not sure of the exact cause but I just don't feel myself. Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

exactly, a new day, put this one behind you and plow on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil

Progress photos and I can say I'm very happy with my lats. As said earlier this week I never get doms in my lats but that isn't a sign they haven't been worked as they are clearly responding.









I'm Happy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking good mate you have a great outer quad sweep :thumbup:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil
> 
> Progress photos and I can say I'm very happy with my lats. As said earlier this week I never get doms in my lats but that isn't a sign they haven't been worked as they are clearly responding.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, progress is coming on nicely!

How are you finding things?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil I'm finding the diet really easy. No problems with hunger and I still have bags of energy in the gym. Training is going well, hard but I wouldn't want it any other way :nono: .

Thanks for the comments @joeyh1485. I have always made a point of training legs, too many people don't bother because its hard. I don't confess to love training legs and at times I don't even enjoy it but it still has to be done.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My strange body's at it again. I have lowerd my carbs and reduced my calories for the last week and at the gym yesterday it seems I've gained 2 lb ? So I'm now 14stone 4lb, I'm happy enough with that but not sure why.

Yesterday I tried a super slow time under tension shoulder workout and it was pure hell. My shoulders were on fire from start to finish. Well worth a try. Just take your current workout and slow the reps down to 10 to 15 seconds per rep and keep going until the pain becomes unbearable.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs trained and I can honestly say it was one of the most enjoyable sessions I have had for a while. I felt that last week I rushed a little in order to get the job done but today I really took my time and focused on the movements and it felt so much better. There are times when after a workout I think that maybe I sold myself short and I could have got an extra rep here and there but today I truly gave it my all. On the final set of squats I could hardly stand but I still managed to complete the set with good form.

I think that this type of lower weight higher reps work suits me better and I'm enjoying it. I see people lifting a lot more weight than me but it doesn't bother me in the slightest as at the moment that isn't my main focus.

Tomorrow will be a rest day then chest on Wednesday and then back on Friday.

Felling good right now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hamstrings and outer quads are feeling it this morning. I think the SLDL with dumbells has been a very good addition to my training. It realy hits the hamstrings and I get a good pull on every rep. Definately a keeper.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad it's all going well mate, looking good in the pic's.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good in the pics mate. New workout and diet seem to be going well. Is brilliant when things are on track!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got a lot to catch up on in here, will have a good read through.

Looking good in the latest pics though , keep up the good work pal


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments lads. It means a lot. :beer:

The diet is going well and in the next lot of progress pics there should be some changes starting to show through. That is taking into account Christmas and boxing day feeds.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a fool I am :cursing: . I got my eggs ready this morning and stuck them under the grill to keep them warm while I sorted out the boys. Jumped in the car and got half way to work when I looked over to where my eggs usualy are and nothing. I left the bloody eggs under the grill.

 .

Luckily the grill was turned off and the wife was still home so I got her to put them in the fridge but as a result I'm one meal down today and feeling a little peckish. On the plus side I have an extra meal for tonight so not all bad.

Chest and tris tonight.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The amount of times I've left food at home when I've left it to cool somewhere out the way of the dog, it's very annoying.

Have a good sesh tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and tri session went well tonight. I did a few sets of cable cross-overs and it felt like my chest was going to rip of my rib cage. They really isolate the chest extremely well and the pump was insane. I also did some dips and something strange happened which I have no idea why. Towards the end of the sets I started to get a tingling sensation along the length of my triceps. It was in no way like the burning feeling you get but more like pins & needles. It wasn't painful but certainly odd. I finished off my triceps and again the pump was amazing to the point I could hardly straighten my arm.

Another rest day tomorrow then back and bi's Friday.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

likely just put a little pressure on the nerve, usually it's between the scapula and the traps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Chest and tri session went well tonight. I did a few sets of cable cross-overs and it felt like my chest was going to rip of my rib cage. They really isolate the chest extremely well and the pump was insane. I also did some dips and something strange happened which I have no idea why. Towards the end of the sets I started to get a tingling sensation along the length of my triceps. It was in no way like the burning feeling you get but more like pins & needles. It wasn't painful but certainly odd. I finished off my triceps and again the pump was amazing to the point I could hardly straighten my arm.
> 
> Another rest day tomorrow then back and bi's Friday.


I get the same thing in my right tri doing dips and cgbp - always wondered what it could be lol it feels rather weird


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> likely just put a little pressure on the nerve, usually it's between the scapula and the traps


I thought it may have been some kind of nerve related problem. I originally thought it may be due to blood flow but as soon as the weight is delaoded it stops not like pins and needles where it takes a while to gradualy reduce.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

just back from a night out with the boys and felling worse for wear, had a good night though. We were meant to meet up with a friend who has been living in New Zealand but he was no where to be seen so we has a good night any way. strange but fun.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol how's the head this morning?

Gotta love Xmas nights out!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still feeling ill now. Never again....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still feeling ill now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas and happy new year...x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just packing the car then off to the big city for Christmas. Spending Christmas with the brother and sister in law in Rickmansworth / Watford.

I wish you all a very merry Christmas.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ere, core blimy guvna, apples and pears. Just back from the battle cruiser and I'm in a right 2&8. Two days in London and iv turned into a cockney. Had a nice break but back into training and diet tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Full body workout done and I'm feeling it already. Arms and legs feel like lead and it was a tough workout but I feel better for getting it done.

Full body workout.

Every exercise 3 sets of 12 to 15.

Back Squats

Rack Pulls

Overhead Press

Bent Rows

Incline DB Press

Reverse Close Grip Pull-downs

Dips

Standing Calf Raise super set with Shrugs.

Not looking forward to tomorrows DOMS.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is this just an over Xmas workout?

Back to Cecil training in the new year?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Is this just an over Xmas workout?
> 
> Back to Cecil training in the new year?


Exactly, the full body was only a one off and when I get back to work I will be back on the normal programme.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil Progress time and the picture quality is poor. After the Christmas period I don't think there is much progress as I have hardly trained and the diet was way off for most of the holiday but the next set of photos should be far better after a good 2 weeks of proper eating and hard training.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil Progress time and the picture quality is poor. After the Christmas period I don't think there is much progress as I have hardly trained and the diet was way off for most of the holiday but the next set of photos should be far better after a good 2 weeks of proper eating and hard training.
> 
> View attachment 142978
> 
> ...


Christmas is a hard time to stick to any outlined plans, so well done for getting some workouts in.

Let's get back to the diet and training 100% and continue to make the great gains again


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm ready to get back into things again. Just finished shopping so will have a big cooking session tomorrow then there's no reason not to eat properly. I won't be able to train until Thursday as the wife is working Monday and Tuesday so I'm with the kids.

@dtlv could you please change this journal title to "A new start for a new me" Many thanks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just some photos to show how things have changed this year. The photos are almost exactly 12 months apart.



December 2012



December 2013



December 2012



December 2013


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I'm ready to get back into things again. Just finished shopping so will have a big cooking session tomorrow then there's no reason not to eat properly. I won't be able to train until Thursday as the wife is working Monday and Tuesday so I'm with the kids.
> 
> @dtlv could you please change this journal title to "A new start for a new me" Many thanks.


I can't change thread titles as I'm not a mod any more... @Milky will probably be so kind to change it if you ask nicely


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@dtlv & @Milky, thanks guys.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First session of the new year and it felt good to be back in the gym. I was intending to do legs but I didn't realise the gym was closing at 6 so I only had 45 mins. With this in mind I went for a shoulder session which is usually my quickest session as I can keep recovery time down to under 1 min.

Kept to the diet today and will be ordering some supplies later with the vouchers I got for Christmas. I'm looking at getting some L-Carnitine, CLA and possibly some Chromium Picolinate (spelling ?) all of which are said to help in fat loss. The rest of the vouchers will be spent on as much whey as I can get. My thinking is the sooner I can shift the fat the less chance there is of loosing valuable muscle in the process.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is your diet changing now your aiming for fat loss and have you added in cardio?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet was changed just before Christmas but it didn't really have time to kick in before the Christmas eating began. Now I'm back at work it should start properly. No sigh of any cardio yet. To be honest the high rep workouts are demanding enough and better than cardio. That said I'm not against a little HIIT if required.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from a very good back session. I can actually feel my lats, which doesn't normally happen. 6 sets of deadlifts must have worked.

Also got my myprotein vouchers sorted so a good day all round really. Off out with the wife in a while. A round of bowling then a few games of pool then if I'm lucky :whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got out of bed this morning and oh boy am I aching. Back, shoulders and biceps are all feeling sore as hell. Had a struggle getting dressed as my lower / mid back is in bits. Perhaps I should have gone a little easier on my first sessions back but that just isn't the way I do things. Its 100% or nothing, go hard or go home as they say.

The wife is dragging me round Telford shopping centre today, oh joy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained chest and triceps today and had quite a good session. The only issue I found was that on incline bench my triceps were giving up before my chest. To try and combat this I did a few DB flys after each set of bench to hit the chest and finish it off. I'm not sure if its my triceps that are just weak or my technique when pressing ? That being said I never had an issue doing inc bench on the smith machine and it hit my chest really well. I might ask @solidcecil if its OK to swap back to the smith machine for a while to see how I feel on that.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Trained chest and triceps today and had quite a good session. The only issue I found was that on incline bench my triceps were giving up before my chest. To try and combat this I did a few DB flys after each set of bench to hit the chest and finish it off. I'm not sure if its my triceps that are just weak or my technique when pressing ? That being said I never had an issue doing inc bench on the smith machine and it hit my chest really well. I might ask @solidcecil if its OK to swap back to the smith machine for a while to see how I feel on that.


Yeah swap it for the smith, quite a few people feel incline better on the smith machine. When you're pushing up try bending the bar downwards with your hands, this will activate the chest better.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First proper leg session of the year done and I can't think of a good word to say about it. It was truly horrific from start to finish and I feel ill, it turned into a mental battle between me and the weights and I wasn't giving in without a fight. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow for sure, disco legs here we come. Weights were down a little but its to be expected as I haven't trained legs for a few weeks. I'm just glad its over.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you still got it done though mate, that's what matters


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lesson, dont miss legs again!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never a pleasure, but it has to be done. I'll reap the benefits once the pain is over. As Lee Haney said "No pain, no gain, remain the same".


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Lesson, dont miss legs again!!


In my defence I did train legs over Christmas but as I could only train a few times I opted for full body workouts just to keep things ticking over.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

If i can only train for few times i concentrate on the compound exercises.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did squats, deadlifts, rows, ohp, bench and dips. Simple but effective.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> First proper leg session of the year done and I can't think of a good word to say about it. It was truly horrific from start to finish and I feel ill, it turned into a mental battle between me and the weights and I wasn't giving in without a fight. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow for sure, disco legs here we come. Weights were down a little but its to be expected as I haven't trained legs for a few weeks. I'm just glad its over.


ullo there...now I'm frightened....cos I intend to do legs tonight....quiver quiver...after nearly 2 months off apart from the odd sporadic sess...gulp....

Hoping today all your doms are little ones?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs dont feel too bad just yet....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Legs dont feel too bad just yet....


whaaattt?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs are still feeling ok but getting stiffer as the day goes on.

The myprotein voucher fiasco is still ongoing. I should have it sorted by thursday so that will be a week from my inital contact. Not exactly a speedy service. Oh well.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lot of people have had issues with myprotein, sorry to say.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Legs are still feeling ok but getting stiffer as the day goes on.
> 
> The myprotein voucher fiasco is still ongoing. I should have it sorted by thursday so that will be a week from my inital contact. Not exactly a speedy service. Oh well.


Which deal/is it still on? I'm running v. low on protein and money ffs. Still waiting on my student grant!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@DigIt I had some vouchers of the wife for christmas and they say you can only use one voucher per order, which is just plain silly. They had originaly said they would credit my account with the money and I could spend it all at once but now they are saying the vouchers are out of date. I've given them the order number and voucher codes and they are looking into it. The problem is they only reply to my e-mails the day after so this has taken a week so far and I'm getting very pi55ed off with it all.

You would be better of with "protein lifestyle" as you get a good discount with your first 3 orders and they have a sale on at the min. Contact @solidcecil as he is their rep on here. I'm sure he will help.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Also you guys can use code GPSOLID to get extra discounts


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs are sore today. I'm really struggling going up ande down stairs and getting out of my seat. They are even hurting just sitting down. I'm ment to be training shoulders tonight but may take an extra days rest and train thursday and friday instead just to give my legs an extra day to recover.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm with you brother


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All I can say is its a good job my chair has arms on it or I wouldn't be able to get up. I thought I had gotten away with it yesterday but no such luck. The pain should be gone by sunday ready to do it all again next monday.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the shout @aad123 my bank balance is something like 79p atm LOL so I'll ask my mother if I can use her card...

@solidcecil which company do you rep? Are they just as cheap and good as MP? (i'll just be ordering a tub of whey probably, 5kg)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> Thanks for the shout @aad123 my bank balance is something like 79p atm LOL so I'll ask my mother if I can use her card...
> 
> @solidcecil which company do you rep? Are they just as cheap and good as MP? (i'll just be ordering a tub of whey probably, 5kg)


Hi mate,

I work with Proteinlifestyle, they are a board sponsor and have very good value for money. Plus they currently have a sale on 

Don't forget to use my code below for a further discount.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulder and calf session went well last night. Moved up weight on almost every set of every exercise so the diet doesn't seem to have had an effect on strength. I even had energy to add a giant drop set on standing shoulder press at the end of shoulders. Basically set the pin at 80kg and repped out then dropped the pin down by 10kg every time I failed until I got to 10kg. Shoulders were on fire after that, I think I did about 60 reps in total.

Back session tonight and I'm looking forward to smashing it again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back session all done and it was another good workout. I couldn't do exactly what I was planning as the squat rack was being used so I had to do full deadlifts instead and there was a clear difference between them and rack pulls. I tried to do the same weight but struggle so had to drop it down to hit my reps. Everything else went well and I really made sure I hit my biceps hard as I had to rush them last week as the gym was closing early.

I've stuck in to the diet all week and have a fridge full of food ready for the weekend so I should be able to make sure I ea well. Progress photos on Sunday so I will see if there is any noticeable difference.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looking forward to the next set of photos mate, seems to be getting better and better


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Mark, the diet is going well and I'm training hard so it should be working. I don't know if two weeks is enough time to see a difference and I don't feel any leaner but we will see. Its difficult to see any changes as I see myself every day but over time they will come. I'm determined to eat well this weekend and I have made a good start. Back is feeling tight today but nothing too bad.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well its picture time and I don't see a real difference yet. Lower back is still carrying a lot of fat but this is always where it builds up on me.

pict to follow as pc is playing up.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Well its picture time and I don't see a real difference yet. Lower back is still carrying a lot of fat but this is always where it builds up on me.
> 
> pict to follow as pc is playing up.


Don't get disheartened mate. I'm the same. Is always more difficult to see progress in yourself.

Looks like you're doing well with the weekend diet mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Between eating and going to the gym I have tried several times to add pictures but I can't get it to work. I have posted a question in general conversation so should have an answer soon.

Chest and tri session went well and the smith machine incline press felt a lot better. Not looking forward to legs tomorrow


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Between eating and going to the gym I have tried several times to add pictures but I can't get it to work. I have posted a question in general conversation so should have an answer soon.
> 
> Chest and tri session went well and the smith machine incline press felt a lot better. Not looking forward to legs tomorrow


How come you're doing incline press on the smith machine?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/?sort=3&page=1

I don't know if this will work but the link should go to my photos. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

aad123 said:


> http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I don't know if this will work but the link should go to my photos. Let me know if it works.


It works mate.

Looking good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How come you're doing incline press on the smith machine?


It just seems to hit my chest better than the barbell which seems to work my triceps more than my chest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> It works mate.
> 
> Looking good


Thanks for checking and thanks for the compliment. The photo quality is a bit poor but a least I get them up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a good look at the photos last night and there is very little difference over the two weeks which makes me wonder if there's more I could be doing. I don't want to eat any less so I might have to add in some cardio. @solidcecil would you advise cardio or should I wait a few more weeks and see how I go ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Had a good look at the photos last night and there is very little difference over the two weeks which makes me wonder if there's more I could be doing. I don't want to eat any less so I might have to add in some cardio. @solidcecil would you advise cardio or should I wait a few more weeks and see how I go ?


Start by adding in just 20-30min low intensity after each workout, see how this goes. We won't jump straight in with high cardio.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Start by adding in just 20-30min low intensity after each workout, see how this goes. We won't jump straight in with high cardio.


I will make a start tonight with a steady 20 mins, better text the wife to let her know :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will make a start tonight with a steady 20 mins, better text the wife to let her know :whistling:


Ok i'l let her know now for you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheeky....... :angry:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well its all gone a bit wrong. As the day went on yesterday I started to feel rough, head banging, runny nose and constant sneezing. Didn't make it to the gym as I just didn't feel up to it. Woke up this morning after a really bad nights sleep and I feel even worse. My head feels fuzzy and a little dizzy and I feel like I'm going to throw up all this along with the sneezing and coughing. Its also making my asthma play up and I'm struggling for breath. Took the day of work and plan to rest and drink plenty of fluids. I hope it doesn't last too long.

It's annoying as I was just getting back into the swing of things again after the new year.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sounds like a duvet day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Or a UK-M day. The cold doesn't fell quite as bad now but the fuzzy head is still there.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This cold is really p1ssing me off now. I thought at one point this afternoon I was on the mend but this evening its come back just as strong. I will take another day off work tomorrow and rest up and hopefully by thus/fri I will be well enough to train.

Although I feel like death I have still managed to get all my meals in but when I get a cold I also get amazingly hungry. I think its my body's way of ensuring it has enough energy to fight the infection so I have just given in to it and had a few extra bits throughout the day. The last thing on my mind at the moment is burning body fat. Once I over the worse of it I will be back on track again.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon mate. Is a git when you get thrown off track.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling on top of the world today, the cold has all but gone and I have had two super sessions over the last two days. Started yesterday with a leg session where I added 15kg to every set of squats and at least 2 reps to every other set. The run of form carried on today with another smashing session where I added either weight, reps or both to every set. I think I should have a three day work week more often as it seems to have done me the world of good, it just goes to show how important recovery is.

Diet has been very clean this week (mostly) and I have introduced a little steady cardio in at the end of every session. I'm only doing 10 minutes this week but will gradually increase it up to 30 over time dependent on how the fat loss is going.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well you can't knock that can you, weight and reps, good for you mate


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good week overall mate. Well done on the lifts.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just catching up again. Doing a Grand job!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Just catching up again. Doing a Grand job!


Cheers pal.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like your winning mate, and a couple of good sessions behind you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Sounds like your winning mate, and a couple of good sessions behind you


I haven't made the best start to the year but I'm sure things will pick up now. The main thing I need to make sure I get right is the diet, especially at the week end. For the past two weeks I have eaten very well so I'm hoping to keep it up now as that is what makes the biggest difference. I was shocked with my bodyfat % and its made me more focused. I want to get back down to about 10%, which is where I was a while back but I obviously want a lot more muscle. My ideal situation would be 14 stone at 10% but I don't have the lean body mass for that currently but if I keep blasting away I'm sure I can get there. I'm hoping to be in the shape of my life by my 40th birthday, which is getting closer day by day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not feeling so bright eyed and bushy tailed today after a shocking nights sleep. The wife was out last night and rolled in about 1 and woke me up crashing and banging around. After I finally got to sleep I got a 3am visit from a little boy with a bad tummy and when I got him back in bed it was about 3.30 and I went back to sleep only to be woken up again at 6 by another little fella wanting his breakfast. Not the best way to start the day and made even worse by the fact the wife is still in bed so I have to try and keep the kids quiet so they don't wake her.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not feeling so bright eyed and bushy tailed today after a shocking nights sleep. The wife was out last night and rolled in about 1 and woke me up crashing and banging around. After I finally got to sleep I got a 3am visit from a little boy with a bad tummy and when I got him back in bed it was about 3.30 and I went back to sleep only to be woken up again at 6 by another little fella wanting his breakfast. Not the best way to start the day and made even worse by the fact the wife is still in bed so I have to try and keep the kids quiet so they don't wake her.


I know those nights SOOOO well, they really set you up for a great day don't they?! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The wife IS getting up soon because the gym opens at 10 and I don't intend to miss my workout. I might be kind and give her another hour :sleeping:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The wife IS getting up soon because the gym opens at 10 and I don't intend to miss my workout. I might be kind and give her another hour :sleeping:


Just dragged mine out of bed as I'm setting off in 40 mins, might make her a brew before I go, I know, I'm a saint! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm with you today on keeping the kids quite while the mrs is sleeping, she worked last night, so been out to do some errands and picked them up a Nintendo DS game each in the sales to keep them quite.

Working at the moment, then I'm cooking a roast for 7 people this afternoon before my nightshift tonight!

No time for training today but I'll squeeze one in at work on my break tonight, tired just thinking about all this lol


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone else miss being bored? I have had the chance since having kids! Lol


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Does anyone else miss being bored? I have had the chance since having kids! Lol


Hear you completely on this one. Just those days where you would get up late wander round the house wondering what to do watch some crap tv, maybe wander to the pub later and then get some more sleep!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keenam said:


> Hear you completely on this one. Just those days where you would get up late wander round the house wondering what to do watch some crap tv, maybe wander to the pub later and then get some more sleep!


I forgot those days ever existed. Do they still have normal tv ? All I ever see is peppa-bloody-pig and horrid henry. I pay god knows how much for sky sports and never get chance to watch anything, if its not the kids its the wife.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did get to the gym and had a good session again. Trained chest and tris and all lifts were up in either weight or reps. I think I am getting to the point where things are going to start getting a lot more difficult. The first few weeks of the programme were all about finding the correct weights but now the real hard work starts. The change to the smith machine for incline bench has really worked and I thought I was going to rip my chest off my rib cage after the final set, it seems to hit my inner chest really well which is great as this is an area I need to develop as there is a big hole there at the moment.

I finished off the session with 15 minutes on the recumbent bike which is far more comfortable than the normal stationary bike, which was obviously designed for a woman. Tomorrow will be back and biceps which is a long workout so I may have to do my cardio on Tuesday.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Keenam said:


> Hear you completely on this one. Just those days where you would get up late wander round the house wondering what to do watch some crap tv, maybe wander to the pub later and then get some more sleep!


Yep sounds like Heaven! Me and the missus used to get up eat a full English, then spend the rest of the day in bed smoking, [email protected] and watching back to back Quantum Leap! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quantum Leap :confused1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm as happy as a pig in muck. I have been trying to get past 150kg on rack pulls and today was the day. Had a really good back and bi session to round off a good weeks training. My training week is Thursday to Monday.

Todays rack pulls were all PBs which is a good boost.

150kg x12

155kg x8

160kg x6

Every other exercise in todays session was also up in either weight or reps.

I have been taking 1000mg of L-Carnitine pre work out all this week which may have helped in the gym as I have felt strong and focused. Two days rest now then start again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what a good day mate, excellent going


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> what a good day mate, excellent going


Thanks Mark. Things are going well at the moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well its progress update time and there have been some pleasing changes over the last two weeks. I will post some pictures tomorrow from work as I cant get it to work on my laptop. I have started recording my measurements every two weeks as part of my progress check. This weeks measurements are as follows,

waist 36 3/8 down 5/8"

Chest 43 1/4 down 1/4"

Arm 16 1/8 no change

Thigh 27 up 1/4"

Ass 40 7/8 down 1 1/8"

Calf 16 up 1/4"

Skin fold measurements

Pec 16mm no change

Umb 28mm down 2mm

Sup 25mm down 1mm

Thigh 27mm down 1mm

As you can see the fat is shifting from the problem areas.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today is what is quickly becoming my favourite day of the week "Back Day". Having smashed through 150kg last week I'm looking for 155kg this week on rack pulls.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another good back session and an increase in weight on the rack pulls. I think I'm creeping ever closer to 200kg. I'm not training for power but it would be nice to lift it just once to say I did it. The rest of the session went well and there were slight increases here and there, nothing earth shattering but steady progress. To finish off the session I did some seated DB curls and my forearms were so tired I had to use straps because I couldn't grip the weights. It helped me squeeze out a few extra reps so I might give it another go next week on my final set.

The main focus was the rack pull which were,

155kg x11

160kg x7

165kg x4

I was very happy with that.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Good job mate. Smashed the target you'd set for yourself!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think 160kg next week may be a step to far, I will go up to 157.5 and see how I go. The weights are getting serious now and I don't want a silly injury so I'm treading carefully.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No weights tonight but I'm planning a 30 minute cardio session. As I struggle to get the cardio in post workout I try and get at least two sessions in on my rest days. Nothing too strenuous just a steady ride on the bike.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Weights are coming on nice and steady mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did my cardio tonight and after I finished I thought I would do some core work so I selected the decline sit-up bench and started on my merry way. First set went ok but about 6 reps into the second set I got cramp in my upper abs. This has never happened to me before in my life, I have only ever had craps a few time and its always been in my calves. A most uncomfortable feeling and not one I want again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

easy job on the rack pulls mate, should be able to add to that no problem next week


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Did my cardio tonight and after I finished I thought I would do some core work so I selected the decline sit-up bench and started on my merry way. First set went ok but about 6 reps into the second set I got cramp in my upper abs. This has never happened to me before in my life, I have only ever had craps a few time and its always been in my calves. A most uncomfortable feeling and not one I want again.


Cramp in abs is such a git! I end up laughing at myself as even after you rest for a bit a few later of it goes again!

After leg day I have to be careful how I sit as if I curl my legs back under then I find my hamstrings start to cramp. I end up looking like a bit of a fool in the meeting when I suddenly jump up mid conversation!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the cramps could be related to the low carb diet ???


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think the cramps could be related to the low carb diet ???


yes it can, try adding a bit of sea salt or Himalayan Pink Salt to your food


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> yes it can, try adding a bit of sea salt or Himalayan Pink Salt to your food


I have upped my carbs a little today. Only slightly, 30g of oats in each shake and an apple and pear with my lunch. I've been getting dizzy spells recently and was thinking that it could also be a result of the low carbs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice steady shoulder and trap workout tonight. Got some pleasing numbers on the shoulder press but using the smith machine I'm not sure how accurate the weights are as I think it gives some form of assistance. Either way the weights are going up so even if they are a little off there is still an increase.

Shoulder Press 60kg x12, 70kg x9, 80kg x7.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh very good numbers, I'd be very happy with that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The thing is that using an Olympic bar doing over head press I couldn't get anywhere near those numbers. There must be some kind of mechanical advantage in the smith machine but even with that as long as I do more weight or reps each week I'm happy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought I needed a day off today having either lifted or done cardio every day for the last week. Its been nice just sitting down watching crap on youtube but I do feel like I have wasted the day. Legs tomorrow so the rest today is required so I'm fresh and good to go.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Thought I needed a day off today having either lifted or done cardio every day for the last week. Its been nice just sitting down watching crap on youtube but I do feel like I have wasted the day. Legs tomorrow so the rest today is required so I'm fresh and good to go.


I help me with this bit I read a load about recovery. It helped me as I now think of it as growing rather than doing nothing!!


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you use any supplements at all?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

StackHouse said:


> Do you use any supplements at all?


I use several diffent suppliments but the ones I use year round are just a good quality multi-vit, omega oils, flax oil, creatine and BCAA's. I only have the creatine and BCAAs pre and post workout and take the rest first thing in the morning and just before bed.

As I am currently cutting I have added in some green tea extract and L-Carnitine. The carnitine is amazing as a pre workout and makes my workout very intence. I may keep it as a regular pre workout from now on.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back session last night went very well and I am really enjoying the rack pulls and setting new pb's every week. Mannaged 160kg for 12 reps, form wasn't purfect and on the last few reps there was a slight bounce off the safety bars but a few months ago I couldn't even lift that kind of weight.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done mate, 160 for 12 is excellent going, even with a bounce


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well done mate, 160 for 12 is excellent going, even with a bounce


I have noticed today that my knee caps are a little sore ? must have caught them a few times on the way past.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice lifting mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have noticed today that my knee caps are a little sore ? must have caught them a few times on the way past.


just keeping it close, sounds good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> just keeping it close, sounds good


I try and keep the bar in contact with my legs all the way up and down. I also found that on the lowering phase if I try and push the bar backwards into my legs it works my lats more although this is difficult with the heavy weights its very useful on the warm up sets. If the weights keep moving up like this then in a week or two I will go for the 200kg. I got 180 or 190 last time but couldn't even move the 200kg but I feel confident that I could get it up soon. It would be interesting to see what I could pull off the floor now, I'm not 100% sure but I think my previous best full deadlift was 155 ish. I'm sure I could add a few kgs to that.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice journal bud are you still with team solid?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

TITO said:


> Nice journal bud are you still with team solid?


I am indeed with team solid.

I just realised I haven't updated this journal for nearly two weeks. I will have post a rundown of how things are going later. Its getting a little confusing running three journals at once.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool I've just started with SC and looking forward to reaching my goals. Best of luck with everything mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

TITO said:


> Cool I've just started with SC and looking forward to reaching my goals. Best of luck with everything mate


There is a private section in the team solid area where a few of us run journals. Have a look around there. Best of luck with reaching your goals but be ready your work your ass off.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Found the team solid section but not the journals? I'd like to start one!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

click the forums button then scroll down to the coaching section then click on the team solid section and there we are.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/team-solid/ you mean here? I cant see any journals?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

TITO said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/team-solid/ you mean here? I cant see any journals?


Open this section then click on the team solid members sub-forums.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Following last week hopeless leg session I was determined that this week would be better and it certainly was. I hit triple figure squats for the first time in a while and was very happy with the entire workout. I managed 8 reps with 100kg on squats so next week I will go all out for 10 reps. I also added a good amount of weight on DB SLDL and finished on a final set of 10 reps with the 42kg DB's. I'm feeling it now though as my legs are stiff already so the next few days will be fun.

Chest and triceps tomorrow and the gym has a new plate loaded incline press machine that I have been wanting to give a go. If its any good I might keep it as a regular exercise.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Open this section then click on the team solid members sub-forums.


I must be blind I cant see it! Do I need permission from SC before I can gain access or something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You should have access if you are a member. Try sending SC a private message and I'm sure he will sort it for you.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok mate will do, e mailed him earlier but no reply hopefully he's busy amending my diet lol!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

TITO said:


> Ok mate will do, e mailed him earlier but no reply hopefully he's busy amending my diet lol!


Have you got your workout list yet ? I thought I trained hard until I started with @solidcecil. His leg workouts are a thing of beauty


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes mate started them last week its my 2nd leg day tomorrow so will be trying to beat last week for sure. Yeah there was some definite John Wayne action the day after leg day last week!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Following last week hopeless leg session I was determined that this week would be better and it certainly was. I hit triple figure squats for the first time in a while and was very happy with the entire workout. I managed 8 reps with 100kg on squats so next week I will go all out for 10 reps. I also added a good amount of weight on DB SLDL and finished on a final set of 10 reps with the 42kg DB's. I'm feeling it now though as my legs are stiff already so the next few days will be fun.
> 
> Chest and triceps tomorrow and the gym has a new plate loaded incline press machine that I have been wanting to give a go. If its any good I might keep it as a regular exercise.


Well done on the squats mate. Sounds like they're coming along brilliantly and the rest of the workout sounds like you hammered it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to dig deep and it wasn't fun but I got the job done. That's how I approach leg training, it's a battle between me and the weights.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As I thought getting around today is proving a little difficult, stairs are particularly fun. My quads aren't too bad but my hamstrings are like piano wires and my calves just hurt reguardless. I realised that due to my training days I will be doing chest today, so just me and 99% of the population waiting for a free bench. Should be good and I will give the new machine a try if its free.

Can't wait for my cardio session, if nothing else it should flush some blood into my legs and loosen them up a little.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> As I thought getting around today is proving a little difficult, stairs are particularly fun. My quads aren't too bad but my hamstrings are like piano wires and my calves just hurt reguardless. I realised that due to my training days I will be doing chest today, so just me and 99% of the population waiting for a free bench. Should be good and I will give the new machine a try if its free.
> 
> *Can't wait for my cardio session, if nothing else it should flush some blood into my legs and loosen them up a little.*


you hope


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained early tonight which made a nice change but it did mean the gym was fairly busy and I couldn't get on all the equipment I wanted to. I had a little play with the inc press machine and I'm not 100% sure I like it. It seemed to put a lot of pressure on my shoulders and I didn't get the same contraction as I do on the smith. I will reserve judgement until tomorrow but my initial thought are that this will just be a one off. I had to do some DB flys tonight as the cables were being used and I forgot how good they felt. I got a really good deep stretch at the bottom and a nice tight squeeze at the top. I added a few reps to my dips which I'm happy with as after a hard chest session I really struggle with dips but I'm going to stick at them and try to add a rep each session.

Tonight's highlights

Inc Chest Press 90kg x4

Inc DB Flys 22.5kg x10

Bodyweight Dips x11 added 3 reps this week.

Tomorrow will be a well needed rest day.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

22.5 flyes are excellent, I like them a lot, as you say the stretch and squeeze gives a great feeling


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back session today and it was an odd session with highs and lows. I put all my efforts into the rack pulls and was very happy with the end results finishing off with 8 reps with 170kg. The down side was that because I had worked my lower back so hard it was almost impossible to perform any rowing movement because it was amazingly painful and I couldn't maintain a strong base. I ended up doing one arm rows as they were less painful but even they were uncomfortable. I managed three sets of 12 but it was not the best for sure. Oh well lets focus on the positives. RACK PULL :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it take the positive, huge effort into the 1st one means less left for subsequent movements


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it might be worth adjusting the order of the exercises as doing rows first doesn't have any impact on the rack pull but doing the pulls first causes problems with the rows. If I swap them then I get the best of both.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think it might be worth adjusting the order of the exercises as doing rows first doesn't have any impact on the rack pull but doing the pulls first causes problems with the rows. If I swap them then I get the best of both.


that's an idea, always worth a try. One way to find out isn't there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always used to do deadlifts / rack pulls at the end of my back sessions and it seemed to work well so I might have to revert back to that system.

How's the cardio going ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

2nd session this morning, not been as horrendous as I was expecting. Going to stick with twice a week for a while, probably be april before I add in more.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have upped my cardio to 7 days a week and I think its slowly starting to work. Give it a few more weeks and I should start to see the benefits.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight will be something a little different as I have the luxury of a night off from the wife and kids. I didn't train biceps last night so I could give them a good hammering tonight. Also I have missed a few calf sessions so the plan for this evening is biceps, calves and cardio.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

am 20mins HIIT cardio

pm squats bar 10, 60kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

leg press 255kg 7 x 15

seated calf raise 40kg 20 17 15

short and sweet, felt a bit light headed, blood sugar dropped slightly so didn't go silly


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I took some progress pictures this evening but I still can't add pictures to my posts. :cursing:

Tried a different method of HIIT tonight and it was bloody hard. I was doing 60 seconds on, 60 seconds off but tonight I lowered the burst intervals to 15 seconds and the recovery time was upped to 45 seconds. On the high intensity sections I took the machine to maximum resistance and for the rest periods I dropped it down to the lowest level. Following the initial 5 minute warm up I did the above for 10 intervals then I did 10 minutes at a steady pace then I did another 10 intervals and by the end I was a mess. I had to have the steady section in the middle as there was no way I could have kept doing the intervals for the full 30 minutes. 15 seconds doesn't sound like a lot but it was more than enough.

After cardio I did my biceps and calves and it made a difference doing biceps on their own and not after back. I was able to complete more reps and even managed a final drop set which I am sure I will pay for tomorrow.

All in all a good session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that sounds like a really good session, bloody HIIT can hurt so much and probably sensible to drop to 15 second bursts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got the idea from a youtube video and it made a nice change. Cardio is so boring that I need to keep trying different things to keep it interesting.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What are you current goals at the moment mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> What are you current goals at the moment mate?


I'm currently a month into a cut but I'm having a little help  I'm running a cycle of t-bol along side the cut to help retain muscle whilst dieting. I don't see this as a permanent thing, just an experiment to see what difference it really makes. Not sure of body fat but it's still in the high teens so plenty of work to be done yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some photos taken last night.

http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/4%20weeks%20in%2021st%20feb%202014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it going well? Looking good in the pics!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've not done a lot of anything today as I feel terrible. I woke up this morning and my head was banging and within a few minutes my nose started running with a thick yellow mucus. I have a lot of pressure around my temples and behind my eyes and I have zero energy. I have managed to keep on top of my food and upped my fluids but it hasn't helped any.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good that you're keeping up with the fluids, keep at it and rest and you'll be good in no time


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like things are going well still mate, well up till the manflu anyway, good rackpulls!

What's the plan at the end of your cycle?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still feel like crap today and woke up a few times in the night with my head hurting. I did notice yesterday that in the early afternoon I started to pick up a little so if I am going to train today I will do it then. I'm not going to go silly and just do what I can manage. I've changed from back squats to front squats today and am looking forward to giving them a go so I really want to train. I quite often find that if I train when I feel ill the symptoms go for a while so it could do me good.

In a way I'm glad this has happened as I have had a niggling cold for over a month now and it could finally come to a head and although I might feel like this for a few days when its done I will be free of the cold.

Took some measurements and according to the data so far on my cycle I have lost 3.8% body fat and gained 12lb of lean body mass. Not sure how much is muscle but I wasn't expecting to gain anything, I just wanted to retain muscle whilst cutting so I'm happy with the results. Just need to add 13lb more LBM and drop 9% more body fat and I will have hit my yearly target of 14stone at 10% body fat. I don't think I will get there just yet but I have taken some big steps towards reaching my goal.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg session all done and it went quite well. I tried the front squats out and they felt good but I did have a problem with keeping my shoulders up and had to finish the final set because I lost my grip on the bar and only just racked the weight. I started light and went super slow with the reps and paused at the bottom for a second. I will give them another go next week but if I keep having problems with the grip then I may revert back to the back squats. I did start to struggle towards the end of the session and only managed 15 minutes HIIT at the end but after the way I felt this morning I just happy I trained at all.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh boy my legs are hurting today. Seems the front squats may have worked well reguardless of the light weights used. I think the slow tempo and the pause at the bottom made a big difference.

Chest tonight :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No weights tonight as I only had limited time before the wife went out to a NAS support meeting. Still managed to get in a good 30 minute cardio session. Started wit 10 minutes steady state warm up then went into 15 minutes of intervals and finished with 5 minutes steady state. The intervals were 1 minute at high intensity then 1 minute at lower pace. I'm trying to slowly raise the pace of my rest periods to keep the intensity up throughout. At the start of this stage in my training I found the cardio difficult but now I can do 30 minutes fairly comfortably which is why I am increasing the number of intervals and the level of the rest periods.

I will have more time tomorrow so I will get in a chest and tri session.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> No weights tonight as I only had limited time before the wife went out to a NAS support meeting. Still managed to get in a good 30 minute cardio session. Started wit 10 minutes steady state warm up then went into 15 minutes of intervals and finished with 5 minutes steady state. The intervals were 1 minute at high intensity then 1 minute at lower pace. I'm trying to slowly raise the pace of my rest periods to keep the intensity up throughout. At the start of this stage in my training I found the cardio difficult but now I can do 30 minutes fairly comfortably which is why I am increasing the number of intervals and the level of the rest periods.
> 
> I will have more time tomorrow so I will get in a chest and tri session.


Just read this after the post I put on my journal! 30 minutes comfortably!! I would struggle with 3 minutes comfortably at the min! Is clearly having a good effect though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's amazing how the fitness level increases with this type of training.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Just saw your pic's mate, lat's look like they've come on well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Just saw your pic's mate, lat's look like they've come on well.


Thanks for the compliment. The strange thing is I never feel my lats working, I've tried every exercise under the sun but nothing. I here people talking about their lats burning doing pulldowns and what not but I have never felt them. I always give a good squeeze at the bottom and get a stretch at the top. Just goes to show that muscle pain / soreness isn't always an indication of a good workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Right down to business. Trained chest and triceps tonight and it was one of the best sessions I've had this year. Everything just felt right. After trying the incline chest press machine last week and not being sure if I liked it tonight after fiddling around with the seat position it felt great, no shoulder or tricep pain just a good chest pump and as I was using a machine I was able to take every set to failure safely. Also tried a variation of cable x-overs where I brought the cables up from waist height to in front of my face and my chest was on fire. Added a few reps on each set of dips so in a few weeks I will be adding additional weight which is an improvement over struggling to do 4 reps a month or two ago. I'm a happy boy again.

Also a few young lads were asking me for training tips which hasn't happened before. I obviously set them on the right path with my words of wisdom :lol: .


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Time I updated this as its been a while.

I can honestly say that I am very happy with progress at the moment. Had the odd off workout here and there and a few little cheats diet wise but on the whole things are going very much to plan. So far I have dropped 5% body fat and added 14lb lean mass so if I can keep things progressing at the same rate I should be close to my yearly goal by April. That said though I know from my own experience that the last few lbs of body fat take a long time to shift. A few years back I dieted down to 10% body fat and the fat flew off to start with but as the numbers got lower it became more and more difficult to loose so I know it won't be easy but I'm sure SC has a few tricks up his sleeve.

Lifts in the gym are going up slowly but surely and this week I will be going for 175kg rack pulls as I completed 170kg for 10 reps last week.

After a few issues with back squats I have switched to front squats and so far so good. I've only been doing them for two week so the weight isn't important as I'm still working on form. I definitely feel them a lot more in my quads than back squats.

I'm still sticking to my daily cardio and have started to enjoy it now. I like to mix it up with different intervals and using different machines and so far it seems to be working. Just need to keep plodding along.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent news, really glad to see that it's going well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have no idea what's up with my laptop but its driving me crazy. Every 30 seconds or so some random advert is opening up and if I refresh my settings I have to log back in after closing even more adverts. Is anyone else having problems ? Its something to do with ads by "viewpassword". I have tried to remove it but every time I start up UK-Muscle it comes back.

No training today just the usual running around but went for a meal with the wife and kids today. Tried to stay fairly good and went for the chicken buffet. Had god knows how much chicken and salad but I couldn't resist the onion rings and spicy fries. I did hold back and only had about 5 onion rings and 1 scoop of chips. TBH I ate that much chicken there wasn't a lot of room for anything else.

Took some measurements today and the body fat has dropped down to 16.7% this week from 17.3% last week. It seems a lot but in reality that only equates to a drop of only 0.4lb of fat but its helped by an increase of 2.3lb in lean body mass.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds like your pc is infected with something mate, run a malware program,


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Would a system restore help ?


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Would a system restore help ?


Check your other post, I'm not a fan of system restore, hopefully it's not too nasty and can be removed easy,


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

westy125 said:


> Sounds like your pc is infected with something mate, run a malware program,


This, I hate computers there's always something with ours, which is why I've barely touched it in 2 years.

Training looks like it's going well though mate.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a tried and tested approach. You have to do each in turn:

A) shout at it;

B) swear at it;

C) threaten it

D) beat it with something!

Usually when I get to this stage it is def clear if it is mended (rare), if it needs professional attention (more likely) or if I need a new one (most likely)!

Glad to say I am not in IT!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keenam said:


> I have a tried and tested approach. You have to do each in turn:
> 
> A) shout at it;
> 
> ...


If you were in IT your first line of attack would be to "TURN IT OFF - THEN - TURN IT BACK ON AGAIN". I think it's sorted now :thumbup1:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember you saying before that you sometimes get unflavored whey, I'm thinking of getting some as I just want to add it to milk but is there any kind of taste to it?

Don't want to end up with a few kgs of rank tasting powder!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have found that even the unflavoured stuff has a slight taste to it. Its kind of like hedgehog with a hint of badger, not quite as meaty as squirrel but not as strong a flavour as cat.

But seriously there is a taste to the unflavoured stuff and mixed with water the taste isnt the best. It's drinkable but not very nice. You can order samples from MyProtein so try getting hold of some or order 1kg unflavoured and 1kg flavoured and if you cant stand the taste of the nuflavoured just mix it with the other.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted on this thread so a quick update.

I have been training hard and regularly and my diet has been good 90% of the time. I have had to make some changes to my training due to a knee injury but its getting better ever week and after a two week break I have been able to reintroduce leg training and cardio. All other areas of training are going well and I'm making small but regular increases.

Current body fat is 13.6% and weight is sitting at 14 stone 4 pounds.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep up the good work mate. Nice avi :thumb:


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

sounds like your doing well

good to hear the injury is on the mend :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Keep up the good work mate. Nice avi :thumb:


Cheers Andy. Things are coming together nicely at the moment. Had a bad few weeks recently with illness, injury and messed my diet up a few too many times but I'm over those set backs now and looking forward to the next few months.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Like the way you are looking forward and not back mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

lm73 said:


> sounds like your doing well
> 
> good to hear the injury is on the mend :thumbup1:


Completed five sets of box squats today with no problems at all. Still keeping the weight very light but I have slowed the reps down to increase time under tension.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Like the way you are looking forward and not back mate :thumb:


What's done is done. No point crying over spilt milk.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking pretty awesome in the avi, bud! Good work!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How are you finding the box squats? thinking of using them soon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm finding the box squats very beneficial to my knee rehab. I did try normal squats on my first session back but I didn't feel confident, even with an empty bar. With the box squats I can control the depth and also focus on the form far more. Even with the light weights I am using I still feel the exercise well. I think they are a great addition to anyone's program.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looking pretty awesome in the avi, bud! Good work!


Next avi will have abs.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks mate. I may well give them a go just to mix things up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. I may well give them a go just to mix things up.


A lot or power lifters use them to help them hone their technique and help them set new records. I know bodybuilders aren't training for strength but everyone can benefit from better technique.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weight has dropped since starting pct and I'm now 13st 11lb but far leaner than I was at the end of the cycle so I would think that the weight loss is mainly due to water. Training is going very well at the moment and strength is increasing at a steady rate. I was expecting a huge drop in strength after the cycle but this hasn't happened at all, in fact I have added weight and reps to almost every exercise over the last few sessions.

With my knee feeling a lot better I have now reintroduced deadlifts back into my training which I feel is a positive thing as they are in my view the best exercise for overall mass. Even better dare I say than squats.

Diet is going well also and after a very strict week I'm hoping to knock a little of the body fat %. I'm currently dropping by on average 0.3% a week so if thing progress at the same rate I will reach my goal of 10% in 12 weeks.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck with ur goals, you look decent already


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

gymlady said:


> Good luck with ur goals, you look decent already


Thanks for the support. I need to have a goal to work to or I just don't focus and end up bumbling around getting no where. Looking at you avi it seems you have been working well yourself.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another good week of training and body fat has dropped again. I am now sitting at 13.2% from 13.9% last week so a drop of 0.7% which is a bit higher than my average but my diet has been a lot tighter this week. If the rain stays away this afternoon I'm planning a nice walk in the country with the kids which will help with the calorie burning and the this evening I will be having a go on the home gym. Photos tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed to get in a couple of miles walking this afternoon before the rain came. I did want to go out again but the rain has been on and off all afternoon so it will have to be indoors cardio tonight. I will be having a look later for a static bike for home so I can get a proper cardio session done everyday come rain or shine.

Had a small cheat meal today, nothing too over the top just a cheese sandwich with a packet of crisps and one or two club biscuits. I was making sandwiches for the kids and they looked so nice I had to have one. Tasted great to be honest but now I'm having to stop myself eating any more rubbish. The problem I have is once I start eating crap I don't want to stop which is why it's easier to obstain alltogether


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like things are going well mate. Think we may go for a walk today to get out in the fresh air and blow the cob webs away!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its a bit grey over our end today but that wont stop me training legs in about half an hour. I do enjoy getting out and about, I tried to go for a bike ride yesterday but had a flat tyre and couldn't find my pump. Bloody wife filling up the garage with junk.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Getting close to where I want to be.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg session went well today and I feel I can push myself a little more so I will increase the weight next week by 5kg. Only a small jump but the last thing I want to do is cause my knee to start playing up again so at the moment its slow but steady progress.

Legs 27/4/2014

10 minutes on static bike.

Box Squats 5 sets of 15 reps. Weight 20kg, 27kg, 35kg, 42kg, 50kg. The last set felt fine

SLDL 5 sets of 15 reps. Weight 25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 55kg, 65kg.

Saeted Calf Raise 5 sets of 25 reps. Weight excluding machine 5kg,7kg, 10kg, 12kg, 15kg. Very light weights but the reps are a killer.

20 minutes on static bike.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good brethren, very sensible with the knee's too mate. Have an issue with a shoulder and hafta keep starting small again cos I wasnt patient enough to wait.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good brethren, very sensible with the knee's too mate. Have an issue with a shoulder and hafta keep starting small again cos I wasnt patient enough to wait.


I'm enjoying the box squats at the moment and if I keep the reps very slow and controlled the quads do start to burn a little towards the end. I did feel a bit silly using such light weight but at the end of the day I'm not there to impress anyone and my main focus is building muscle no strength. I find the higher reps more demanding than the heavy weights. Doing sets of 3 to 5 reps means that when your done your done but pushing out rep after rep when your legs are burning is another thing.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I start a three month legs routine tomorrow that I picked up on the t nation website, I am going to start light, apart from the fact I am getting older I have to carry a lot of furnature up and down the stairs at work. Its all about being sensible and what works for you. I keep trying to be sensible but only pain seems to make me behave lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is difficult holding back at times and there are times I want to just load the bar up and go for it but one mistake and there's no leg training again and its back to square one. As you said its about finding what works well for the individual.

I got laughed at the other day doing incline curls with the 4kg DBs but then 2 days later someone commented on how well my biceps were coming on so it goes to show there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Abs definitely coming through mate. Keep this up and you've got it nailed!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As of today I have introduced a 15 minute power walk monday to friday, unless rain stops play. This is roughly the time it takes to walk the perimiter of where I work. Just a little added cardio and it gets me away from my desk for a little while. As they say "every little helps".

Hanstrings are a little tight today after yesterdays leg session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, things are going really well.Photos are very good, progress all around. Hopefully the pins will play along too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> excellent, things are going really well.Photos are very good, progress all around. Hopefully the pins will play along too


If everything else reacted to training like my legs do I would be happy.

Just waiting for my evening meal to settle then its "shoulders o'clock". I want to get the session done quickly so I can make sure I get my cardio done before the gym closes. After a good week last week I am feeling revitalised and ready for action. If I get down into the 12% body fat bracket then that will be a loss of 10% in 15 weeks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed to drag myself through a very tough shoulder session. I think the diet is kicking in as I started to loose steam towards the end but I still gave it my all. Seated shoulder press after 10 sets of side raises isn't fun at all, especially when your shoulders are burning before you even pick up a DB. Once the shoulders were done it was then onto 30 minutes on the bike for a good blast bringing today's cardio count to 45 minutes. I'm feeling motivated at the moment so I'm just going with it.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good one again mate. Is a good feeling when you're on a roll and everything is going right! Keeping up the effort will mean it lasts for longer! Looks like you're going the right way about it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a few weeks where everything was going wrong it's nice to be able to train properly again. I think sorting my diet out and ensuring all my food is done has made the biggest difference.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a busy few days and I haven't had time to post a lot but I have still been training. Tuesday was a cardio and core session which was enjotable. I dont normally do any specific core work but as I had the time I had a go. Nothing major just standard plank, side plank, supermans and spidermans with a few cable crunches to finish. The whole lot took about 20 minutes.

Last night was back and biceps and it felt good to be doing deadlifts again. Still taking it easy with them but managed to complete 4 sets with no issued apart fromgasping for air after each set. The rest of the session went very well and I added a few reps here and there.

Tonight will be a rest day as my wife has an induction at a gym so I'm home with the kids. I might have a blast on the home gym equipment depending on how I feel.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife got back in time for me to get to the gym so I did my normal 30 minutes cardio and then a short core session consisting of plank, supermans and hanging leg raises. Cardio session went well but I did feel like I could have given more but I still go it in.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you got in and did what you could, that's what matters


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean Mark. I wasn't going to do anything so I should be happy with that I did get done. All cardio doesn't need to be all out and a steady session now and then wont hurt.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know what you mean Mark. I wasn't going to do anything so I should be happy with that I did get done. All cardio doesn't need to be all out and a steady session now and then wont hurt.


100% in agreement with that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today has been a combined rest / cheat day. Diet started off well but the last meal of pie and chips with gravy was not in the diet plan and the slice of choc cake that followed certainly wasn't. It was very nice though and now I can stay clean for the next six days. I find that if I have an afternoon where I eat whatever I want it helps me stay focused for the rest of the week.

Trained chest last night and I had to drop the weights on a lot of the sets to ensure I hit my rep targets. I still gave it all I had but I just didn't have it in me. The strange thing was that when I went onto do triceps there was no problems and I even added a rep or two here and there.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained legs today and the session went well, I'm still taking it very easy but I did increase the weights slightly from last week. To increase the intensity I tried not to lock out at the to so the muscle was being worked throughout the entire set. On the final set of box squats I got out 15 reps with 60kg easily. SLDL were good although my rear delt felt uncomfortable. Calf raises were horrible as usual, but 25 reps of anything is going to burn.

After the legs I had a short break then blasted out 25 minutes of cardio. I really went for it today and just kept the legs pumping.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I really enjoyed the cardio today, I just seemed to have endless energy. I set the heart rate on the machine at 135bpm and it just adjusted the resistance automatically to keep me in the right zone. I just had to sit back and peddle.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the sound of that m/c mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Using it as described gives a HIIT type effect with the pulse going over and under as it tries to get the purfect settings. A great bit of cardio kit and really smooth peddle action.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today has been a very priductive day. Started the day with 30 minutes fasted cardio than after breakfast had a big cooking session and I have just finished my shoulder workout. The session was done at home using what limited equipment I have, but that being said I was bloody hard. As I only have the total gym and some 7.5kg bumbells I went for pre-exhaustion with rear delt flys, side raises and front raise then did a super set of total gym shoulder press and standing DB press. Finished the session with face pulls and trap rows. All in all a very good day.

On the down side I am a little bloated and watery today but I'm sure this will go over the next few days. Measured my body fat yesterday and I'm 13% exactly and my waist is under 34" for the first time in a while. Next short term goals are 12% fat and 33" waist.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained this evening and was intending to do back and biceps but for some reason the gym was packed when I got there so I was waiting around for equipment which meant due to time I could either do cardio or biceps after back so I went with the cardio option as I can do biceps tomorrow on my rest day.

The session went fairly well and the rows and pulls were good but I struggled with the deadlifts. Not so much the weight just the fact that I couldn't seem to catch my breath and I found them really tough going. I managed to work up to a reasonable 120kg for 8 but I was aiming for 10 reps so I'm a little disappointed but it's not the end of the world.

The cardio was tough again but I just kept going until it was done and the 30 minutes went fairly quickly. If nothing else my fitness levels are improving as I am able to maintain a higher peddle rate for longer and my recovery from the sessions is much improved.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Took the boys to football tonight and was running around with the youngest for almost an hour. When we got home I was ready for a sit down but they were straight on the trampoline, god knows where they get all their energy from. I wish I had half as much.

Rest day today and I was going to finish my biceps of but just can't be bothered so I will tag them onto tomorrow's chest and tri session to make it a proper tee shirt workout. My last two chest sessions haven't been particularly good so who knows what tomorrow will bring but with a complete rest day today I should be ready for action.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I had my two older lads on the trampoline over the weekend, next day I was aching from head to toe! Lol hope you have a good sesh tomorrow mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I had my two older lads on the trampoline over the weekend, next day I was aching from head to toe! Lol hope you have a good sesh tomorrow mate.


What ever happens I will give it 100% for sure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The last few days have been a total wipe out diet wise. We went to a wedding and apparently its not the done thing to take your own food. As a result I had to just eat what was provided which couldn't have been any worse. The wedding meal was a selection of curry dishes with various sides and the evening buffet was fish and chips. I took a few shakes with me to keep my protein up but other than that the diet was rubbish. Had a reasonable breakfast this morning with loads of scrambled eggs and bacon but then we were dragged to the couples house for a buffet lunch which was the usual selection of sandwiches crisps and processed crap. Looking forward to a good nights sleep then training legs and eating good food tomorrow.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

aad123 said:


> The last few days have been a total wipe out diet wise. We went to a wedding and apparently its not the done thing to take your own food. As a result I had to just eat what was provided which couldn't have been any worse. The wedding meal was a selection of curry dishes with various sides and the evening buffet was fish and chips. I took a few shakes with me to keep my protein up but other than that the diet was rubbish. Had a reasonable breakfast this morning with loads of scrambled eggs and bacon but then we were dragged to the couples house for a buffet lunch which was the usual selection of sandwiches crisps and processed crap. Looking forward to a good nights sleep then training legs and eating good food tomorrow.


Sounds like a good couple of days mate  personally use events like this to motivate me. Can't escape them so build them in and take advantage of them!

Hope legs go well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With all the extra calories from the wedding food I should have plenty of energy to blast through my leg session. My knee is holding out well but I'm still progressing slowly. I have been working up to one final working set but this week I will be doing 3 working sets with the same weight. The weight will still be modest but I think I can start increasing the intensity a little.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg session went rather well this morning. Managed 3 sets of 15 with 60kg which is a step closer to being back to normal. SLDL and calf raise both went well and I added weight on both. Finished off with 30 minutes cardio. Not a bad mornings work.

DIET...DIET...DIET I need to get on top of this.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This weeks measurements show a slight drop in body fat from 13% to 12.7% which is quite pleasing after the weekend I had. I have spent the last few hours cooking and now I'm ready for the first part of the week. The theme for this week is diet and cardio.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training today but got my 30 minutes cardio in early doors.

The increase in weight and working sets yesterday had done the trick as my legs are hurting today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulders and cardio last night.

Shoulder session went well and I managed to add a rep to my heavy working set of db press. Not an earth shattering workout but I gave it my all.

Cardio was really tough for some reason. I used the same program as normal but it just felt harder than usual.

Rest day today ready for deadlifts on thursday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another blood injury / niggle. I woke up this morning ( and no this is not a 12 bar blues ) and when I put pressure on my left foot it felt very uncomfortable. The main pain was around the ball of my foot and spread down my big toe. Over the day it has got worse and now its just aching when I'm resting and hurts when I walk. I have no idea what caused it as I have never had a problem like this before. We have a guy at work who used to be a cyclist and he says it may be due to all the hours I'm doing on the bike. He says it could be because I have the peddles too close to my toes and my trainers are to soft to support my foot properly. What ever it is it wants to get better quickly as it a problem I could do with out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My foot is still hurting but its no going to stop me training tonight. I'm looking forward to a nice back and bi session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed tonight's session. Deadlifts felt good and I knew from the first set it was going to be a good day. I struggled last week with 120kg for 8 but this week did 12 reps with 120kg so I moved up to 140kg and got a sound 6 reps. If I had done less sets in the duild up I could have got 8 to 10 but not to worry.

The rest of the session went well but because of my toe I gave the cardio a miss as it was finding it uncomfortable to walk so 30 minutes on a bike wasn't going to make things any better.

Chest and tris tomorrow.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice deadlifting mate, that's a real good weight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now my knee is on the mend I can start lifting a little heavier again. Tonight was just one of those nights where it all clicked into place. I'm feeling worn out right now and its past my bed time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Body fat down to 12.4% and things are going well at the moment. Today's leg session was tough and it felt like I had worked hard for the first time in a while. I did struggle on the last few reps of squats but the knee felt fine so no issues there.

Today's progress photos.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from the gym and had another good session. Trained shoulders and after the bench falling last week my left shoulder feels a bit off so I lowered the weight and upped the reps. The pump and burning was intence and I loved every minute. Cardio was a hard slog in a baking hot gym with no windows or air con. I was sweating before I started and a right mess after but I got it done. Time for a shower then eat and bed as I an knackered.

No weights tomorrow but I will get my cardio done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looking really good in those pics, things have progressed very well indeed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Mark, it's nice to see the hours of training and cardi are paying off. It's not easy at times but we do it because we love it.

Just in from 30 minutes cardio and I can feel my pulse in my entire body. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's rest day as this week has taken it out of me. My training week starts on a Thursday so I've had 6 days of hard work so a rest day is well deserved.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Mark, it's nice to see the hours of training and cardi are paying off. It's not easy at times but we do it because we love it.

Just in from 30 minutes cardio and I can feel my pulse in my entire body. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's rest day as this week has taken it out of me. My training week starts on a Thursday so I've had 6 days of hard work so a rest day is well deserved.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last nights back session went well and I added 2 reps to my deadlifts getting 8 at 140kg and 3 at 160kg. The 160 was a little heavy but I just wanted to see if I could move it. Bent rows (yates style) are also moving along and I did 10 with 102.5kg, form on the last rep or two was a bit off but I felt them working.

Chest and triceps tonight but I'm feeling sleepy and lacking energy, a strong coffee should sort it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, just keep that progression going


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what went wrong last night but my chest workout didn't go to plan. Even warming up with the light sets on bench there was just no strength there. On the first working set I struggled to get 8 reps out with a weight I did 12 reps with last week. I didn't even try the second set with that weight and dropped it down by 50% and just slowed the reps right down focusing of the squeeze and stretch. DB press was also down so I used the same method. On the other hand the tricep portion of the workout was fine and I even added a few reps to CGBP. Because the weights were a little below par I hammered the cardio to make up for it and did a solid 30 minutes at a high intensity.

I did get a nice little ego boost when I was training as one of the young lads came over and said " fcuk you look a big c**t in that vest". I normally keep my training top on but it was too warm so I had to strip down to my vest.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes thats it isnt it, all goes just a little heywire. I'm sure next week will be just fine


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest has always been my weak area and if I'm ever going to have an off workout it will normally be a chest day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weekly measurements have shown a slight fat loss (-.1%) this week and my waist has dropped to 33.5" so things are slowly moving in the right direction.

Completed my sunday leg session and as the weights creep up things are getting more difficult but I haven't had any problems with my knee so all is good. Completed 3 sets of 15 with 70kg so I will up the weight by 5kg next week. SLDL went well and I'm really starting to enjoy the exercise now. I think working back up from a lower weight has given me chance to work on my form and find the best method to give maximum hamstring stimulation without hammering my lower back. Calves were painful as normal but I did a rep or two.

Finished off the session with 20 minutes on the bike.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been looking back over recent measurements and I have gained almost exactly 1 stone of muscle in one year.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like things are going well mate. You're doing well sticking to it constantly and seeing results for your effort.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training today as we had a day out in Liverpool, never been before and it was a good day out. We visited the World Museum and it kept the kids occupied for almost 5 hours and all for free. I took all my food with me in a cool bag so I even managed to stick to the diet.

Back to work tomorrow then a shoulder session in the evening.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keenam said:


> Looks like things are going well mate. You're doing well sticking to it constantly and seeing results for your effort.


Consistency is the key but I'm still way off where I want to be.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yesterday was going to be a shoulder session but when I go to the gym it seemed every man and his dog were there and they were all doing shoulders or chest so I did back and bis in stead. As there was limited space I did rack pulls as there simply wasn't enough room to do deadlifts. I was happy with 160kg for 8 and although I should know better I went for 180kg and got 2 good reps. Rows and pulls were as normal and for some reason my biceps blew up like balloons which made curls a little uncomfortable but I got through them. Finished of with 20 minutes on the bike

Tonight was a non weights night so I did a quick 30 minutes HIIT session on the bike then a short core workout. Leg raises over the end of a bench, leg raises using the dipping bars and standing cable crunches. Just one set of each until it hurt. It must have done the trick as my abs are still feeling it now.

Tomorrow will be either chest or shoulders depending on available equipment.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

the motto being, always have a plan B


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I doubt.....DEADLIFT.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The best laid plans....

No training of any sort tonight unless spending nearly 4 hours building a bed can be classed as such. The wife made a start my opening the boxes and getting the tools out so when I got in from work it was all set up for me. Of course I had my 2 little helpers who added about an hour to the job but by 9 o'clock I just wanted a shower and a sit down. Only 3 sets of drawers and a wardrobe to go :cursing:

Tomorrow I think I will have to combine chest, shoulders and triceps so I will have to be creative.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My flat pack hell continues. It's been 3 days now and I still have more to do, if I ever see another Ikea drawer again I will cry. My back is killing me and I have a blister on the palm of my hand from screwing the bloody quarter turn fasteners in. Honestly how much storage space does one woman need. I know I'm dieting but after the last few days I need a cold beer.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I am not allowed to do flat pack as I end up adjusting large elements of it with the hammer!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keenam said:


> I am not allowed to do flat pack as I end up adjusting large elements of it with the hammer!


I have been very tempted myself. Thank god it's all finished.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

progress pics and I'm not very happy this time as I seem to be holding a lot of fat for some reason. According to my body fat calculations I am 11.9% but in the pictures I seem far higher.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

aad123 said:


> progress pics and I'm not very happy this time as I seem to be holding a lot of fat for some reason. According to my body fat calculations I am 11.9% but in the pictures I seem far higher.
> 
> View attachment 151763
> 
> ...


Steady progress mate, stay consistent !

How many cycles and compounds have you done altogether if you don't mind me asking


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only done one t-bol cycle which lasted 11 weeks and finished about 5 or 6 weeks ago. I did the cycle as part of my cut so didn't gain a lot but managed to retain muscle whilst cutting.

I'm really disappointed with the photos as I just look soft and round and I know I looked far better earlier in the week. Maybe I shouldn't take photos after a re-feed day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a good few weeks of having no knee problems I was forced to do hack squats today as the squat rack was in use and after 3 sets my knee started hurting again. I have had no problems with box squats so I thought I would be ok using the machine but sadly this was not the case. I will be sticking with the box squats from now on.

I have been short on time recently and haven't been able to train as mush as I would have liked so last week I had to do a push / pull split in order to get everything in. It felt strange only doing one exercise per body part but its better than nothing. I have still been able to keep to the diet so things are still moving along nicely and I dropped 0.2% body fat and lost 1/2" around my waist. I will weigh myself tomorrow and see how the weight is holding up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a good back session tonight followed by 30 minutes cardio the 5 minutes ab work and I'm feeling worn out. I gave it 100% and increased weights on a few exercises which is pleasing on a restricted diet. I think the fat loss has started to slow down now but I am still making progress all be it slowly. I could reduce my calories further but that could be at the risk of loosing muscle which is what I'm trying to avoid. I will just keep plodding along and I will get there in the end. I wanted to reach my goal of 14 stone at 10% body fat this year but the way things are going I don't see it happening. Oh well there is always next year and I still have a good 6 months to go this year.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fancy taking pics after a re-feed :blink:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks Pal. Still a long way to go but I'm happy with the progress up to date.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Fancy taking pics after a re-feed :blink:


I was trying water manipulation but it went a bit wrong :confused1: .

I won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Even when I'm in good shape I look **** in pics lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Even when I'm in good shape I look **** in pics lol


I'm exactly the same. Photos don't show the detail or depth and I'm sure they add about 3" to the waist.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I'm exactly the same. Photos don't show the detail or depth and I'm sure they add about 3" to the waist.


Same.Don't even look like I lift sometimes


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Alternatively lift more ... eat more ;-)

How goes it bud


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah the prodigal son returns.

I'm doing fine, training and diet are going very well at the moment and I'm moving in the right direction.

How have you been keeping for the last year. Have things started to settle down now ? It's good to have you back. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate things have been awful I won't lie but that's not what's important

Gimme the lowdown


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I've been very lonely of late :confused1: The old crew are all drifting away, only me and @mark_star are regularly posting. I find myself reminiscing about the glory days gone bye.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well then let's reinvent rejuvenate and .... erm


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Re in something agate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a night. I'm feeling totally knackered and have no energy. The eldest lad was up and down until nearly 1 am complaining about feeling sick and then at 6.30 am the youngest appeared wanting his breakfast and to top it all off the in-laws are visiting today so no chance of a late afternoon snooze. I'm trying to think of a positive but there isn't one. :no:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well played sir ..... that's some size you packed on recently.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Well played sir ..... that's some size you packed on recently.


Thaks Jim. I can honestly say that so far this year I haven't had a day off. I have stuck to my diet week in week out with regular sheduled cheat meals and I have only missed one or two training sessions. I think working with a PT has made sure I keep on track and push myself both in the gym and the kitchen.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just in from the gym and I had a very enjoyable session. Started off with a new PB on deadlifts with 6 reps at 160kg. It almost killed me and I was a bit dizzy after but I got it. None of this bouncing the weight either every rep was from a dead start. I then hit my reps on all but one exercise and moved up in weight on most. After my cardio I did some ab work with a lad who is into Calisthenics. We did three sets of parallel bar leg tucks where you start with your legs straight out in front of you so you look like a letter "L" then you tuck your legs into your stomach and rotate your ass up. I managed 3 sets of 4 and I'm still hurting now, definitely something to work on. The lad who was showing me went from the letter "L" into the tuck, dropped his head and went into a handstand press up. Very impressive and even more so after I struggled to even keep my legs straight. Something to aim for.

Diet has been good of late but I have gained 1lb over the last 2 weeks although my body fat has remained the same. Not exactly sure why but I take it. 0.5lb gain a week with no additional body fat :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been a little lazy in terms of posting recently but don't worry I have still been giving it 100% in the gym and the kitchen.

I had a really good session in the gym tonight and increased weight on all exercises so obviously something is working. I also had my weekly weigh in and I was a little alarmed as I have dropped nearly 4 lb this week. The only thing I can put it down to is spending almost the entire week end filling, sanding and painting walls,basically 8 hours of cardio a day. I find once I start a job I have to finish it so perhaps my calories have been a little low as I have been focused on other things and going long periods of time without eating. I'm sure if I weigh myself on friday most of the weight will be back on and my shoulders have had a good workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another tough but enjoyable session and I add a few kg's to my deadlifts. I managed to squeeze out 5 reps at 162.5kg so next week I will have a go at 165. All other lifts were up and I maxed out the assisted pull up machine so next week I will have a go at using the bar and my body weight. I have always struggled with back exercises so it should be an interesting challenge.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good hard session last night followed by a good feeding. We went out for our monthly night out and I have to say I enjoyed the meal. I went for the carvery option and had a selection of meats, all of which were lovely. I then filled the plate with every type of veg I could cram on. I have to admit that for the first time ever I couldn't finish it all. I was beaten...

Took my weekly measurements and based on the info I am now exactly 11% body fat. I know the 3 site method isn't the most accurate but even if its off it does show progress and I'm loosing on average 0.3% bodyfat per week. The only down side is my lean body mass has dropped a little this week so I will watch this closely and if the trend continues steps will have to be taken.

Just getting ready for a day of painting ceilings. oh joy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bf is looking very good mate ... I'm only 10% behind you so be warned. Lmao

Least the delts get a run out today ... see every cloud has its silver lining


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

16 hours of painting all done, thank god. Living room, kitchen, hall and stairs done and if I ever see another paint brush or roller again I will cry. My neck and shoulders are killing me and I just feel zapped. Obviously no gym today and my diet has been a little off but I don't think 2 days will be a problem. I'm now going to finish my cup of tea and then collect the kids from the grandparents so they can get dirty hand prints all over the nice clean walls.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 152688
> 
> 
> View attachment 152689
> ...


Great improvements in these pics, isit me or do

You have very long arms?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bail said:


> Great improvements in these pics, isit me or do
> 
> You have very long arms?


no arms aren't long, just skinny.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its been 2 weeks already so time for pics. Some good and some not so but o the whole I'm happy.









not sure why but some photos wouldn't load ???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night I had a really good back and bi session and today for the first time in a very long time my lats are hurting. I started with the usual deadlifts, and rows then I did 5 sets of pull ups. I was going for 5 sets of 5 but only got 3 sets at the full 5 reps.

Workout

Deadlifts

100kg x 5

112kg x 5

125kg x 5

145kg x 5

165kg x 4

Yates Row

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

112kg x3

Pull-ups

Body weight x5, x5, x5, x4, x3

Face pulls 30kg 3x12

EZ Curl 35kg 3x10

All done then I came home to puddle in the kitchen caused by a washing machine that wouldn't pump. I have just spent all of this evening cleaning out the pump and waste pipes. Good god they stank !!! but after putting it back together its working fine. go me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a new feeling for me - back doms.... I could hardly get out of bed this morning. I'm used to doms in my legs and chest but never my back. Should make squats interesting tonignt.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If nothing else your gonna keep that core tight .... lol not necessarily by choice


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If my lats haven't grown at least an inch I wont be happy ! :angry:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

About the only bloody part of me that's ever really responded.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

They seem to respond to training but not to any great extent. I just keep blasting them in the hope that one day they will explode into life. I think the main problem is that my arms are under strength and they tire out before my back. I've tried various methods but I never get the response I'm looking for. Oh well we can but try.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy push session tonight and things are moving along nicely. I managed to add a little weight on almost every exercise so I'm happy. I was informed tonight that some of the weights in the gym are slightly under what they say and so I inadvertently added 3kg to my bench. I have been using what I thought were 20kg plates but they are actually only 18.5kg so when I used the regular weights I found I struggled but I still got the same number of reps. Just goes to prove how much of lifting is in your head.

I was also happy with my box squats and for the last few months since my knee injury flared up I have been very slowly building up the weight again and tonight the squats felt comfortable. I could have added more weight but I'm sticking with the gradual approach as I don't my ego to take over and end up back at square one again.

Push - Heavy

Box Squats

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

97kg x 5

Flat Bench

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

72kg x 5

82kg x 5

92kg x 4 +2 assisted

OHP

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

57kg x 5

Dips

10kg x 5

15kg x 5

20kg x 5

25kg x 5

30kg x 5

Seated Calf Raise

27kg x25, x22, x20

L-sits

3 x 10

I enjoyed the session but was glad when I finished.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I decided to take this evening off training as my body is feeling a little beaten up after the last few training sessions. Heavy pull followed by heavy push is never an easy road to travel and I knew if I trained tonight I wouldn't be able to give it 100% so I just added another rest day. I will monitor how things are going and if this becomes a common thing then I may lower the number of sessions I have per week. The 5x5 training is very taxing on the CNS and it may take me a while to adjust back into the swing of things, or I could just be being a little b***h.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back and bicep workout all done and another super session. Upped weight on most exercises and left the place feeling worn out.

Back & Bis

SLDL

127.5kg 3x10

1 arm DB Row

37.5kg x10, x10, x8

V-bar Pulldown

50kg 3x10

Seated Low Row

50kg x10, x10, x7

DB Pr Curl

9kg 3x12

Not a lot of exercises but itt did the trick.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm done in. I certainly gave it everything and managed an almost perfect score card, only dropped a few reps in inc db press. There's not a lot else to say, just a good hard training session.

Leg Press

200kg 3x12

Inc DB Press

32.5kg 2x10, 1x7 - I want to hit 3x10 next week.

Seated Shoulder Perss

60kg 3x10

Machine CGBP

57.5kg 3x10

Standing Calf Raise

No13 3x12 - not sure of the weight I just go by the numbers on the front of the machine.

All all exercises where I hit my rep targets I will increase the weights next week, all others will remain the same until I reach my targets.

Again doesn't seem a lot but it was enough.

TIME TO EAT !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tough sessions mate.... no wonder your growing like a man possessed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm nearly at my fat loss target then it's bulk time :thumb: . A nice slow lean bulk.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Even rest days aren't actually unproductive. I've just spent the last hour cooking my meals for the next 3 days, prior planning and all that. Made a nice chilli but may have gone a bit over board with the chilli powder. oh well at least it will have a little kick.

Looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So what's the plan for the bulk then mate. Cheeky few cals a week until gains ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah. I will work my way up to maintenance and go from there. I don't want to be up over 20% body fat so a slow bulk should do the trick. I may have to adjust macros etc to get the diet right but I will give in my all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Yeah. I will work my way up to maintenance and go from there. I don't want to be up over 20% body fat so a slow bulk should do the trick. I may have to adjust macros etc to get the diet right but I will give in my all.


Never question your commitment mate ... will be interesting to see where and how you tweak the macs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Never question your commitment mate ... will be interesting to see where and how you tweak the macs


I will keep you posted as always.

My current diet is working well for me at the moment and I have been dropping body fat at an average of 0.3% per week. This isn't a huge amount but it should ensure I retain muscle as the deficit is only slight.

The current diet is roughly 30% carbs, 40% protein and 30% fat. I have recently adjusted the macros as the previous diet was low carb and my energy levels were starting to dip. I feel fine on the new macros but time will tell if its working. I feel leaner but the calipers will be the true test come the week end.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I see dedication is still going strong mate, are you still with your coach?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't quite know what went on with the coaching. It was all going fine then the e-mails reduced and I sent a few sets of progress photos and never got a reply ? I did enjoy my time working with SC and I learnt a lot and he set me into some very good training and eating habbits so I have a lot to be thankful for. It was a good experience and I gained a lot from it. I have no complaints at all.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy pull session done and it went very well apart from smashing my toe against a bar and having to hobble around the place. Thats what you get for deadlifting in your socks.

Deadlifts

100 x 5

115 x 5

130 x 5

145 x 5

165 x 5

Yates Row

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

112 x 5

Pull-ups - Body Weight

5x5 - I will add weight next week for the first time ever.

Face Pulls

35 x 10

30 x 10

25 x 10

Reverse Cable Flys

20kg 3x15

EZ Curl

37.5kg 2 x 10 then 1 x 8.

Finished off and no cardio as my toe was hurting like hell.

Heavy push tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy push session and it was a bit out of order tonight as the gym was busy so I had to switch the order of exercises around. I like to start with squats but the rack was busy so I went with bench. It worked out quite well with a new PB and I finally moved past 2 plates. The rest of the session went well and I know I've trained hard.

Flat Bench

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5 I'm not sure how much the lad spotting helped but they felt ok

105 x 2 PB These were totally unassisted but I couldn't get the third up on my own.

OHP

20 x 5

30 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

62 x 3 The extra 2kg made a big difference, felt like Id added about 10kg.

Dips

Body weight x 10

12 x 5

17 x 5

22 x 5

27 x 5

32 x 5

Squats

60 x 5

72 x 5

85 x 5

97 x 5

110 x 5 I was a little worried about my knee as I haven't been past 100kg since the injury but it felt fine.

Seated Calf Raise

30 x 22

30 x 20

30 x 17 drop to 25 x 5

Done


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a shocking nights sleep last night and I'm feeling very lethargic today. I thought an hour in the gym would wake me up but I feel exactly the same no as I did before I started. Although I was not in the best mind set I still had a good workout and managed some reasonable lifts.

Light Pull Workout 13/07/2014

SLDL

130kg 3x10

DB Row

37.5kg 3x10

V-Bar Pulldown

52.5kg x10, x10 , x8

V-Bar Cable Row

50kg 3x10

Pr Curl

10kg x15, x15, x12

High Pulley Cable Curl

No3 x 6, No2 x 9, No1 x 15

All done in the hottest gym in the world.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My bloody chest :angry: .

Everything else seems to be going well apart from chest. Its always the same, I have a few good weeks the BOOM it all goes to crap. Really gets my back up.

Rant over.

Apart from chest everything else went swimmingly. Plenty of energy and weight is down 2lb so the diet is working.

Push Hypertrophy

Leg Press 220kg 3x12 +20kg on last week

Inc DB Press 32.5kg x10, x9, x6. Reps down on last week.

Seated Shoulder Press 62.5kg 3x10. +2.5kg on last week

CGBP 60kg x10, x9, x8. Added 2.5kg this week so wasn't expecting to get all 3 sets.

Standing Calf Raise No14 3x12 Added 1 notch on the stack.

super setted with

Side Lat Raise 5kg 3x12

All done but not happy with DB Press.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

You not using sc anymore mate? Also seen his coaching section is no longer on the forum.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I lost contact with him a while ago. I sent some progress photos and never heard back ??? I haven't seen many posts from him on here for a while now. I think he has started a journal over on t-muscle under his real name but I'm not 100% sure if its him or not ?

I've been working with @dtlv for a week or so and he's helping me sort out my diet.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

One thing that always put me off online style coaching

That and the fact I'm a little .... wayward shall we say.

Glad your getting the results and support again though spud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a bit of a mixed session tonight, I was intending on doing my usual push session but as I wanted to give the new exercise a go I decided to have a good chest session and then add in some triceps after wards. I ended up doing triceps and biceps with two of the lads from the gym. It made a nice change as I usually train alone and it was good to see what exercises they did. I had no input and just followed their lead.

The reverse bench press felt a little unusual and I did start to loose the grip in my hands, especially the outer area bu my little finger. I also felt it slightly in my shoulders but only at the bottom of the movement. I can't honestly say I felt it any more in my upper chest but time will tell.55

Any how here is the session. I didn't record weights but I will have a good guess.

Flat bench 5x5 working up to 100kg

Reverse bench 3x12 @40kg. went slow and tryed to squeeze the chest all the way.

Smith incline bench stop/press 3x10 @50kg. started each rep from a complete stop on the safety bars.

Low cable crossovers super set with high cable cross overs 3x10 of each.

Close grip bench press 3x12

Cable rope ext super set with over head cable extension. 4 sets of 15. I just worked my way down the stack until I couldn't complete 15 reps.

EZ bar 21s @8kg, 16kg, 24kg, 16kg

Close grip chins 4 sets to failure

Cable curl 3x10 then a final drop set working up the stack.

A really good workout.

I was invited to train legs with them tomorrow but my knee couldn't handle the weights they use and it would take ages to keep loading and unloading the leg press as these guys are pushing close to 400kg which is double what I feel comfortable lifting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another off the cuff session and tonight was back and shoulders. Went for a high volume and kept the weights low to allow me to focus on controlling the movement. It was a bit hot and sweaty but a good session. Again I didn't record the weights but the session was..

Wide grip pull ups +5kg x5, x5. +2.5kg x5, x5. body weight x5

Bent row 80kg 3x12

Cable pull down 30kg x30, 35kg x20, 40kg x15

Hammer row machine 30kg x30, 50kg x20, 70kg x15

Hammer pulldown machine 20kg x30, 30kg x 20, 40kg x15

Face pulls 60kg x20, x15, x15

DB side lat 5kg x,15, x12 x10

reverse flys on cables 20kg 3x12

cable front raise 30kg x10, 20kg 2x15

All done then a nice walk home in the sun.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been another good week diet wise. I have stuck to the diet 100% and body fat is down again. According to the caliper measurements I'm now down to 10.3% which seems low but this is only a guide and even if not 100% correct the skin fold measurements are going down so this shows progress. The diet is obviously working as my waist has dropped by 3/8th" and I'm down to 32", not bad from over 36" at the start of the year. I'm now fitting into my old work trousers again although the legs are a little tight I can finally get my fat ass in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to say I had a nice leg session this morning but nice is not a word I would use to describe it. I don't think I'll be walking normally for a day or two but I achieved what I set out to do. I chose 3 exercises each for quads and hamstrings and two for calves. One exercise was a heavy compound and the rest were lighter for more reps to cover both angles.

Quads

Seated Leg Ext

4x15 with a good squeeze at the top. Weight ?

Leg Press

100kg 3 x 60 second sets. These were horrible ! I didn't count reps just kept pushing for the full minute.

Box Squats

90kg x 3, 95kg x 3, 100kg x 3, 105kg x 3, 110kg x 3. Last rep took a while.

Seated Leg Curl

4x15 with a good squeeze and hold.

Deadlifts

140kg 5x3 (5 sets of 3)

SLDL

60kg 3x15

Standing Calf Raise

100kg 3 x triple rest pause sets. Basically 1 set to failure rest 5 seconds repeat, rest again then repeat.

Seated Calf Raise

Giant drop set starting with 30kg and removing 5kg each time I failed until the bar was empty.

All done and the drive home was fun with disco legs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Awesome mate.


Cheers Jim.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cheers Jim.


Credit where it's due spud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been busy over the last few days so while I have a moment I will post my last few workouts. Yesterday was chest and arms and today was back, both sessions were non structured but good never the less. I will try and recall what I did but may miss a few things.

Chest and Arms 21/07/2014

Reverse Bench

4x15 Bar +30kg

Incline DB Press

35kg x 15

32kg x 15

30kg x 12

27kg x 10 +2 assisted

Dips

+20kg x 10

+10kg x 10

BW x 12

BW x 9

DB Curl

7.5kg x 20

10kg x 15

10kg x 13

10kg x 11

Cable Curl

20kg x 15, x15, x13, x12

BB Curl Drop Set

32kg x 8

28kg x 6

22kg x 6

18kg x 12

Rope Tri Ext

4 x 10 to 20. Not sure of exact reps or weight.

Skulls

22kg x20, x18, x14, x12

Back 22/07/2014

Assisted pull ups

4 x 15 reducing weight each time to keep reps high.

Bench Row with DBs

10kg x15, x14, x12, x10

Hammer Grip Pull Down - Explode down and slow negative

4 x 8

Cable High Row

4 x 15

Cable Low Row

4 x 15

Diverging Pull Downs

3 x 15

Done.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice simple shoulder session tonight, nothing fancy just the basics. I started with a strength movement to get the motor units firing, then I moved onto some hypertrophy work and finished of with some speed work. That should cover all angles.

General Warm-up

Strength section

Seated Shoulder Press

100kg x5, x5, x4, x3. The weight isn't an accurate figure as the machine has a pivot so some of the weight will be transfurred through that.

Hypertrophy section

DB Side Raise

5kg x 100. just did set after set until I hit 100.

BB Front Raise

10kg x 100. As above

Cable Rear Delt

No3 on stack 4x20

Face Pulls

No4 on stack 4x15

Speed Work

OHP

12kg 3x20

super set with

Upright Row

12kg 3x20

All done and dusted in under an hour.

Side and front raises were tough as hell but I just kept going.

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Pivot or not 3 digits Is still heavy

Nice little rep range selection...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm trying to cover the workouts from all angles to ensure maximum effect.

I was watching a youtube video last night and I think I will have a go at some sumo deadlifts tonight. Never done them before so should be fun. I might also give front squats and lunges a go so doms on saturday for sure. To be honest my calves are still hurting from monday so I will go easy on them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm trying to cover the workouts from all angles to ensure maximum effect.
> 
> I was watching a youtube video last night and I think I will have a go at some sumo deadlifts tonight. Never done them before so should be fun. I might also give front squats and lunges a go so doms on saturday for sure. To be honest my calves are still hurting from monday so I will go easy on them.


I detest the front squat ..... those months were the worst of my life. Lol.

Sumos ...never done them so can't pass comment.

you've covered the grunt/hypertrophy rep ranges before haven't you if I remember correctly


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have covered many different rep ranges but not very often in the same session. The idea was sparked by a Phil Learney podcast where he discussed the different types of muscle growth and how they effect each other. I may have got it all wrong but I'm sure he said that low rep heavy weighs and fast reps both stimulated the muscle to produce more force and this recruted more motor units to cope with the demand. This is basically how strength training works. Once the motor units have been activated by the heavy or fast lifting then they can be further stimulated by the higher rep work. Doing the higher rep work on its own will only stimulate the motor units that are used to being used and the growth potential is less that can be achieved by stimulating more units and then forcing them to grow. If that makes any sence.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs done and I feel ill. That was one tough session made even worse by the heat. I tried a few things out and felt like I had given my all.

The sumo deadlifts were very good, a little strange at first but I did enjoy them. They seem to hit the inner thigh more than the normal deadlifts and I did feel them working. I also did 4 sets of walking lunges which just zapped what little energy I had left after deadlifts and front squats. I don't think I can even make it into the shower just yet for fear of falling over.

Legs 25/07/2014

General Warm Up

single leg extension

No3 on stack 4x20

sumo deadlifts

5x5 working upto 100kg. These felt fairly light but I wasn't too worried about weight I just wanted to get the movement correct.

front squats

5x5 working upto 80kg. Again not heavy but I went super slow and paused for a 3 count at the bottom of every rep.

DB walking lunges

7.5kg 4 x 16 strides ( 8 each leg )

good mornings

4 x 12 working up to 30kg. I haven't done these for a very long time and I was focused totally on form.

Standing leg curl super set with single leg ext

2 x 20

standing calf raise

3 x 20

I was totally destroyed at this point.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Things seem to be going well mate :cool2:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I'm doing my best.

Diet is going well and training volume is good. Yesterday a lad in the gym told me I was in good shape for "an old en". Not quite stage ready yet but getting leaner week by week whilst maintaining muscle so something is working. I was looking at some old photos the other day and I could see some good changes.



2 years ago



Last week.

Makes the hard work worth while.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Thanks Andy, I'm doing my best.
> 
> Diet is going well and training volume is good. Yesterday a lad in the gym told me I was in good shape for "an old en". Not quite stage ready yet but getting leaner week by week whilst maintaining muscle so something is working. I was looking at some old photos the other day and I could see some good changes.
> 
> ...


GREAT improvements mate. The delts look epic :cool2: You should be proud of what you have achieved :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunday morning back session completed and I put everything I had into it. Felt the lats working and really focused on my form. Kept the weights reasonable and worked in the 8 to 15 rep range on all exercises using a 2-1-2 tempo with a good squeeze at the top of the movement. Didn't record weights but completed the following exercises.

Assisted Pull Ups 5 x 8/15

Bent Over Row 5 x 8/15

Medium Width Hammer Pull Downs 5 x 8/15

Bent Over DB Row with chest supported on bench 5 x 8/15

Close Grip Pull Downs 5 x 8/15

Close Grip Cable Row 5 x 8/15

I tried to cover all widths on both pulls and rows but the assisted pull ups seemed to work the lats the best.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have to say I am totally done in. I hardly have the strength in my arms to lift them up to type. You know its a good workout when even drying your self after a shower is a struggle. I trained chest and arms tonight, along with about 95% of the gym. As all the benches were busy I had to get creative so I found a swiss ball, some dumbbells and a quiet area in the gym and away I went. I have never used the swiss ball for anything other than ab work so I made for an interesting workout.

Chest

Pec Dec

5 x 20. more as a warm up than all out working sets but I still felt the muscles burning on the final sets.

Swiss Ball DB Press

20kg 5 x 20 ( plus a LOT of wobbling about )

Decline DB Press

20kg 5 x 12/15 chest was pumped by the end and I didn't think it needed any more stimulation.

Biceps

Straight BB Curl

15kg 5 x 10/15 These burnt from the first set to the last. Super pump.

Concentration Curl

7.5kg 5 x 10/15 Didn't feel a lot from these.

Hammer Curl

20kg Plate 5 x 10/12

super set with

Over Head Tri Ext

20kg Plate 5 x 15/20

Seated Dip Machine

Weight ? 5 x 8/10 On the first 3 sets I kept a constant tempo but on the final 2 sets I exploded out and slowed the return to a 5 count.

Rope Tri Ext

2 x 8 I was destroyed by this point and couldn't straighten my arms any more. Time to call it a day.

Again with this workout I really focused on the peak contraction and not just shifting the weigh from A to B.

Rest day tomorrow, thank the Lord.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Thanks Andy, I'm doing my best.
> 
> Diet is going well and training volume is good. Yesterday a lad in the gym told me I was in good shape for "an old en". Not quite stage ready yet but getting leaner week by week whilst maintaining muscle so something is working. I was looking at some old photos the other day and I could see some good changes.
> 
> ...


Nice progress there mate!

Is that natty?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Thanks Andy, I'm doing my best.
> 
> Diet is going well and training volume is good. Yesterday a lad in the gym told me I was in good shape for "an old en". Not quite stage ready yet but getting leaner week by week whilst maintaining muscle so something is working. I was looking at some old photos the other day and I could see some good changes.
> 
> ...


Great work,if I can make that much improvement in two years I'd be well happy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No not entirely 

I did a 12 week T-bol cycle from Feb to April but it was during my cut so I didn't gain a lot but it helped me maintain muscle whilst dieting. To be honest I think that of the gains I did make I have kept maybe 4 or 5lb but it wasn't really about that. I don't think I will be running another cycle as it's just too much hassle and money.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Great work,if I can make that much improvement in two years I'd be well happy


Consistency is the key. Train hard and eat well and the rest takes care of it self. There's no secret to it but it takes a long time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night was legs and at the moment they feel fine. No soreness or stiffness and everthing is moving freely. After good success with the higher rep work on other body parts I decided to try somethig different on legs to see if I can get similar results. Again I kept the reps high and at more than one point I was close to bringing my dinner back. I had a go at goblet squats which is an exercise I have never tried before and I felt them purfectly in my quads.

Legs

Seated leg ext 5 x 20/30. used to get some blood flowing and warm up the knees.

Goblet squats 5 x 25 working up to 50kg DB. stood on two raised boxes to increase the range of motion, also didn't lock out to keep tension on the quads.

Leg press - super slow. 3 x 10. I used a 3 second concentric and a 6 second eccentric and my legs were on fire.

Seated leg curl 5 x 20/30. Got a good squeeze and hold.

DB SLDL 5 x 20. Nearley threw up on these.

Seated calf raise 5 x 20/30

Standing calf 1 triple drop set drop set.

I really struggled with the steps getting out on the gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from my holiday in the sun and the waist line has taken a turn for the worst. I had an amazing time and enjoyed the all inclusive buffets a little too much so now its time to settle back into the swing of things and get on track again. The complex had a reasonable gym so I still managed to get in 3 good training sessions but it wasn't enough to counteract the over indulgence in the dining room. Oh well after dieting for 7 months I needed a break and now I can give it 100% again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where did u go mate?

What's on store training wise now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a week in Tenerife and got in at 4am this morning so feeling a little all at sea at the moment after being awake for 21 hours.

Training wise I'm currently on a 4 day split broken down into legs, chest and arms, shoulders and traps and back. I haven't got any set exercises I just do 3 exercises per large body part and 2 for smaller working in the 10 to 20 rep range on most exercises. It's not set in stone so if I have a little left in the tank I will add in other exercises if I feel like I can.

As for diet I'm on a 40% pro, 30% carbs and fat and its working very well. I was,until last week dropping roughly 0.3% body fat a week but because my carbs are not super low I have plenty of energy to see me through my workouts. I'm going to carry on cutting for the next month then in early to mid September I will start to transition into a lean/clean bulk.

I hope all this makes sense as my heads a little fuzzy at the minute.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed a quick leg session this evening and although the intensity wasn't fully there I'm still a little wobbly at the moment. I did stop short on a few sets but on the whole I think I did a reasonable job. The gym was packed and it seems that what ever I decide to train on a monday the rest of the world does the same. I couldn't get near the squat rack or leg press so I went with the elevated goblet squats which I find really hit the spot very well. I also had a play with the hack squats which left me feeling a little sick (in a good way). I used the lying leg curl for the first time in a while and felt it working the hamstrings well so I will be walking funny tomorrow.

Legs

Leg Ext

30kg x 15

40klg x 15

50kg x 12 fail

Goblet Squats

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 10 should have kept going but gave in too easily :cursing:

Hack Squats

20kg x 12

40kg x 12

60kg x 10 again gave in far to easily

Lying Leg Curl

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 12 fail

SLDL

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

120kg x 8 fail - no giving up on this one.

Donkey Calf

10kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 13 fail

Standing Calf Raise

140kg triple rest pause set to failure on each section

Walking Lunges DBs

8kg x 10 each side

18kg x 7 each side fail - legs were like jelly so went home.

8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very solid for an intensity lacking session .... you loon


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just found out I wasn't doing goblet squats, I was in fact doing pile squats. Silly me.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's quite a monster leg workout, should be fun on the stairs tomorrow!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> That's quite a monster leg workout, should be fun on the stairs tomorrow!


Tomorrow ??? I struggled to get out of the bath this evening.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs are feeling ok today, a little sore but nothing major. Trained again today and had a good shoulder and tri session. I watched the Dorian Yates blood and guts video and just went with that. I did add a few bits and bobs but basically the same workout.

Seated DB Press

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 7 fail then 15kg x 7

DB Side Raise

5kg x 15

7.5kg x 11 fail then 2.5kg x 10

Cable Side Raise

20kg x 8 fail then 10kg x 4

Reverse DB Flys

5kg x 15

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 9 fail

Face Pulls

80kg x 12

90kg x 10 fail

Cable Tri Ext

60kg x 12

90kg x 12

120kg x 8 fail then 80kg x 6

Skulls

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 8 fail

OH Cable Ext

30kg x 11

40kg x 9 fail

Tri Kick-backs

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

Done.

Seems like a lot but the whole session took under an hour.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Solid mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Solid mate


Thanks Dan. Shoulders are feeling heavy right now but for some reason so are my forearms.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Thanks Dan. Shoulders are feeling heavy right now but for some reason so are my forearms.


I love shoulder doms, feels great :laugh:

might just be me though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm missing a trick here aren't I


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> I love shoulder doms, feels great :laugh:
> 
> might just be me though


My shoulders and back very rarely get doms but they seen to respond to the training so I don't worry. On the other hand I only have to look at a weight and my tris and calves start hurting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What trick is that Jim ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What trick is that Jim ?


Shoulder doms sound awesome lol. Only ever get trap ache.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Love a bit of trap ache lol, I find I only get DOMS in shoulders if I cane them with lat raises and shoulder raises


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really am getting my moneys worth this week in the gym. I don't think I have trained 3 days in a row for a very long time and it's something I wouldn't normally do but after a week off I'm sure my body can handle the additional stress. Tonight's session was a simple back workout and with the exception of deadlifts it went very well. My main focus was on working the lats and I think I did that suitably well so I happy. Tried a few new things out and just had fun with my training.

Back Session

Cable Pullovers

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 7 fail. I felt this final set working my lats, there was some slight chest involvement but I focused on squeezing the lats.

V-Bar Pulldowns

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 10 Fail. Upper lats were burning at this point.

1 Arm DB Row

27kg x 12

32kg 10 fail, then 22kg x 10 fail. Only 2 sets but it was enough.

Wide Grip Cable Row

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10 fail, then 30kg x 8 fail.

Wide Grip Pulldown (behind)

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 8 fail

Deadlifts

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 3 fail, then 100kg x 10.

Power Cage Static Hold

120kg for 30 seconds x 4 sets.

Just trying to work on my upper back / lats with some heavy static holds. I was going to do farmers walk but the gym was too busy and I'm not dodging people with 120kg in my hands. They either move or get knocked out of the way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Friday evening chest and biceps session all done and some good work. No huge weights but focused on contracting the muscle and keeping constant tension by not locking out. It made a big difference and the weights seemed heavier without the rest you get when locking out.

Chest Workout

Decline Bench

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 7 fail + 3 assisted reps

Inc Bench - Smith Machine

50kg x 10

60kg x 7 fail

Dec DB Flys

12.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 7 fail

Inc Cable Flys

20kg x 12

30kg x 5 fail. Weight was too heavy so dropped back down to 20kg and knocked out 10 more reps.

Biceps

Concentration Curl

5kg x 15

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 7 fail + 3 negatives

Straight Bar Curl - Super Slow

8kg x 12

12kg x 12

18kg x 8 fail

Short and sweet.

Next week I will lower the intensity back to normal as I have gone overboard this week, intentionally.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Time under tension sounds .... well horrific if I'm honest so kudos from me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that's one of the differences between strength and hypertrophy training. For us hyper boys we are trying to force as much blood into the muscle as we can to create damage but you strength boys are more concerned with getting the weigh from A to B as efficiently as possible. Try a set of super slow squats on you next session. Five seconds down, pause then 5 seconds back up and don't lock out at the top. Just do a set of 10 after your normal lifts, it's really enjoyable. Honest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think that's one of the differences between strength and hypertrophy training. For us hyper boys we are trying to force as much blood into the muscle as we can to create damage but you strength boys are more concerned with getting the weigh from A to B as efficiently as possible. Try a set of super slow squats on you next session. Five seconds down, pause then 5 seconds back up and don't lock out at the top. Just do a set of 10 after your normal lifts, it's really enjoyable. Honest.


I tried it once...... bloody stupid lol

If i Remember correctly it sparked a debate about knee lock out in a squat compared to maintaining tension and it all escalated rather quickly.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TUT is bloody hard mate, but it certainly get the blood to the right spot. it's all about the tut not the weight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> TUT is bloody hard mate, but it certainly get the blood to the right spot. it's all about the tut not the weight


After years of training I am just learning this. I spent years trying to increase my strength with limited success focusing on the weights being lifted but now I am beginning to train differently with the aim of adding mass. As they say the biggest guy in the gym isn't always the strongest.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Exactly mate. If it is stressing the muscle then the weight is a poor second really.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly mate. If it is stressing the muscle then the weight is a poor second really.


I'm sure Dorian Yates once said that the weight is irrelevant, it's just a tool to get the job done. Obviously there will be some weight increase as we progress but this is not the sole aim for BBers.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

aad123 said:


> I'm sure Dorian Yates once said that the weight is irrelevant, it's just a tool to get the job done. Obviously there will be some weight increase as we progress but this is not the sole aim for BBers.


You are a bodybuilder not a weight lifter, there is a difference.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You are a bodybuilder not a weight lifter, there is a difference.


When I was playing Rugby strength and power were my main focus but now my playing days are over I have moved towards bodybuilding.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It is hard sometimes to transfer from one to the other.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a case of leaving your ego at the door. I once had the **** taken for using the 4kg dumbbells for incline curls, this was from a guy who's arm's were a good inch or two smaller than mine. I just get on with it now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The best laid plans of mice and men.

I drew up my new training routine yesterday and was all set to get stuck into it today. Woke up this morning but not with excitement and joy oh no I have the mother of all sore throats. It feels like I have been eating razor blades and if this is anything to go by I'm sure there will be a nasty case of man flu on the way. The wife has been feeling off for a few days and the eldest lad was sick in the night so what ever it is we all seem to have it. The only good thing is that at the moment apart from the sore throat I feel fine. I will pop to the chemist in a while and see what I can get to relieve the pain then a short steady gym session may be on the cards.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men.
> 
> I drew up my new training routine yesterday and was all set to get stuck into it today. Woke up this morning but not with excitement and joy oh no I have the mother of all sore throats. It feels like I have been eating razor blades and if this is anything to go by I'm sure there will be a nasty case of man flu on the way. The wife has been feeling off for a few days and the eldest lad was sick in the night so what ever it is we all seem to have it. The only good thing is that at the moment apart from the sore throat I feel fine. I will pop to the chemist in a while and see what I can get to relieve the pain then a short steady gym session may be on the cards.


Tyrozets mate ..... numb the throat like nothing else.

Hope you and yours feel better sharpish


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2nd the tyrozets, very good but also numb your tongue and mouth so people at the gym may think your having a stroke


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> 2nd the tyrozets, very good but also numb your tongue and mouth so people at the gym may think your having a stroke


Get arrested for that sort of thing round here


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow that TUT workout kicked my ass for sure. I will report my finding later as I'm off out to deliver the kids to their grandparents for a few days. I will pop into the chemist on the way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Two tube of Tyrozets purchased and they do provide some relief for a short period. Kids are safely with the grandparents so a few evening piece and quiet.

The TUT leg session went very well but I was amazed at how much I had to drop some of the weights, also some exercises seem to suit the longer rep times than others. After the first session my legs are still a little shaky and it's been 5 hours. It's hard to describe the feeling of the slow reps. You know that using your normal rep speed these weights wouldn't be a problem at all but slowing the movement right down just hits the muscle in a different way. In fact the weights used today would only be used as warm up weights for a standard training day. I think that one positive of this style of training is because the weights are so low and the movements are so controlled the risk of aggravating my knee injury is very low and on squats it allowed my to go fully ass to the grass and the stretch on the glutes was amazing. The only exercise that I did find awkward was the SLDL. The movement itself wasn't a problem but after the first 5 reps on all 3 sets my lower back started to pump up and became painful. I stuck with it and completed all the sets but I felt the lower back more than the hamstrings.

Leg workout.

Not sure how to record these sets so I will just list the exercises. All exercises were 3 x 10 with each rep taking 6 seconds to complete. No lock out at the top but a good squeeze and a pause at the bottom. Tempo was 1-2-3-hold-1-2-3-squeeze.

Leg Ext 3x10

Back Squats 3x10

Leg Press 3x10 this was the hardest exercise

Lying Leg Curl 3x10 another amazing exercise for this system

SLDL 3x10

Seated Calf Raise 3x12

Standing Calf Raise 3x12

All done.

I'm looking forward to giving shoulders and biceps a try tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulder and triceps tonight and a reasonable session. The only problem is for some reason my left shoulder felt very uncomfortable. The problem seems to be with the lower portion of the lateral head and was particularly painful when doing seated shoulder press in the position where the upper arm was parallel to the floor. I kept pushing through it but it definitely wasn't right. The pain seemed to ease it I rotated by elbows further forward and I didn't have any issued with any other exercise. I will keep an eye on it and see if there are any future problems.

Other than the seated press issue everything else went to plan. I seemed to get the weight about right on most exercises so next week should be a lot better. Due to the position of the equipment I was using I was able to see the clock on most exercises and so I could ensure I was hitting my target of 60 seconds. A few sets were a little under and some a little over but I don't think 10 seconds either way will matter.

Shoulders

Seated Press 45kg seemed to be the sweet spot and I reached failure around the 60 second mark on the final set so I will use that as my weight for all 3 sets next week

DB Lateral Raise 5kg was a little too heavy so I dropped to 4kg and it was fine.

Rear Delt Machine 50kg was a little light but 60kg too heavy so I will start with 60kg next week when I'm fresh and lower on the following sets if required.

Face Pulls 35kg was spot on.

Triceps

Skulls 25kg allowed me to reach failure at around 1 minute so I will use that next week

Tri Perss Down. Got lucky with 80kg which was perfect for all 3 sets. Enjoyed these the most as I could feel the triceps working from start to finish.

OH Tri Ext 15kg plate felt fine so will stick with that.

On the whole a good training session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulder is still a little sore today but nothing too bad. I think its more down to me poking and prodding it last night. I am due a rest day today so I will take it easy, I might do a bit of cardio later but nothing else. Also it's cooking night so that should keep me out of trouble.

On the plus side my sore throat is dying down and the sun is shining.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Get some strepsils mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Get some strepsils mate


I haven't had to take anything today for the throat so hopefully that problem has sorted itself out.

Cardio has gone out of the window but I don't think I need worry as the diet is doing it's thing and I'm expecting some good results this week again.Why do more than I need to ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can honestly say I'm really looking forward to tonights back session. I've been told that the TUT style workouts are particularly effective for back training and after watching a Ben Pakulski video about activating the back whilst training I'm ready to go. The only fly in the ointment may be the fact that on monday I noticed the cable row maching was out of order so if its still broken I may have to try something different but I can work around it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My tris and front delts are still sore from Mondays little TUT tryout, it's something I'll probably have a good crack at in a couple of months when in back into the swing of things.

Are you gonna Deadlift like that? That's gonna hurt....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> My tris and front delts are still sore from Mondays little TUT tryout, it's something I'll probably have a good crack at in a couple of months when in back into the swing of things.
> 
> Are you gonna Deadlift like that? That's gonna hurt....


Romanians?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back workout done and a mixed bag really, some good and so not so good. Don't get me wrong every exercise was given everything but some were better suited than others. I also tried a technique called "Intention" which is said to activate the muscle for maximal stress and focus. The idea is you activate the muscle to keep tension on it. The best example I can give is a flat bench. By keeping your hands locked to the bar you push them inwards, you don't actually move them but you do apply inwards force or intention to greater activate the pecs. With pull downs you do the opposite and push outwards to fire up the lats. It sounds good but isn't an easy thing to do, try pushing your hands out while pulling you body up, the two just don't seem to connect very well for me. It did work great on the eccentric phase of the exercises and may be something to work on.

I find it hard to record weights on this type of system but I will list exercises and my findings.

Bent Row

Worked fine and I got a good contraction but after a while my lower back and shoulders started to give in and at the end I could feel my shoulders more than my back. Reversing the grip helped a little but the problem was still there.

Pull Ups

I did these assisted and they were fine, good squeeze at the top and stretch at the bottom. As above I applied outwards force on the bar.

Hammer Row

Once I got the weight right these were very good. On these I tried to apply downwards force on the bar and I could feel the lat activation.

V-Bar Pull Downs

These worked very well and my lats were working for sure.

Seated MC Row

As the cable row station was still out of action I found a machine in the corner of the gym that very few people use and I have to say I will be using it a lot from now on. Great piece of kit and just suited my perfectly. You can't go heavy on it, which is why it doesn't get used but it was the find of the night.

Wide Grip Pulldowns

Fairly standard at I was beginning to struggle at this point but I gave it everything.

70deg Shrugs

Did these supported by a bench which allowed me to lean forwards and put more emphasis on the entire traps not just the upper section. Took some getting used to but very effective.

Left deadlifts out as I couldn't see how I could do the TUT style.

All in all a good evenings work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a great start to the day, woke up with a runny nose and have been sneezing all morning. I thought I had dodged this cold but it seems I was wrong. Just taken 1000mg of vitamin C and I have some pain killers in my work bag. Let's hope it doesn't last too long or turn into something nasty.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Gonna have to admit ..... being the grunt that I am this "intention" approach is completely new to me but sounds immense for muscle growth.

Gotta ask before anything else where the reps TUT based or completed from a dead stop so to speak


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard about pushing the bar together when benching but not on anything else, and I didn't know there was a name for it either!

There's tons of little tweaks and mods to add into a normal workout, to hit a muscle slightly differently, all good things to have in the locker.

I think deads done with a TUT style could only be done with a lighter weight, **** taking 5 seconds on the positive part with 130 140 on the bar!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Gonna have to admit ..... being the grunt that I am this "intention" approach is completely new to me but sounds immense for muscle growth.
> 
> Gotta ask before anything else where the reps TUT based or completed from a dead stop so to speak


Once the weight is unracked tension is kept on the muscle for the entire set, there is no locking out or resting during the set. If you get to the point where you stop the movement to take a little rest the set is terminated.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds rather painful yet beneficial


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Sounds rather painful yet beneficial


Rater painful just about sums it up but blood painful would be a better description.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and biceps tonight and I think that along with legs this was the best suited workout for this system. Not a long session but I got through a lot of work. There was a little playing around to get the correct weights but a good workout. Again just a description on what worked for each exercise.

Dec DB Press.

Started the session of with a winning exercise. As the weight was light I could really contract the muscle throughout the entire set and I felt every rep.

Reverse Grip Bench

This hits the upper chest very well and using the machine I was able to apply inwards pressure to ensure the chest was contracted. Another good exercise.

Dec Flys

More of the same really. A great stretch at the bottom and a full contraction at the top.

Inc Flys

Started off too light on the first set but once I got the weight they felt fine.

BB Curl

Oh boy these hurt. After the first set I was pumped and after the third set I thought my arms would explode.

Preacher Curl Machine

Just continued the pain.

Hammer Curls with Plate

Was a little tricky to keep the muscle under tension but as each set went on the weight soon began to take its toll and they finished me off.

A short but intense session.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice session there, one for you to try on the biceps if you haven't already, get on the preacher bench and use 2 dumbells instead of the bar and push the ends of the dumbells together through the set, I've tryed this before and you get some nice DOMS in the inner Bicep.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice session there, one for you to try on the biceps if you haven't already, get on the preacher bench and use 2 dumbells instead of the bar and push the ends of the dumbells together through the set, I've tryed this before and you get some nice DOMS in the inner Bicep.


I haven't tried that yet but will give it a go for sure next week. Should hit the long head of the bicep very nicely.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This weekend I have been down south visiting family so no training to speak of put diet has been good and I have had a nice relaxing few days.

The cold I was suffering with last week has now turned into a nasty chest cold and I'm finding it difficult to breath. I have suffered with Asthma for most of my life at it's playing up at the moment. I have been taking my inhalers regularly but to be honest they are making very little difference. I will ring up the Doctors in the morning and see if I can get in and see what they have to say, at the very least I will be needing some more inhalers as the ones I have are running out rapidly and without them I would be totally fckud. If I still feel like this tomorrow evening training will be very difficult so I might have to reluctantly give it a miss.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds rough mate. Hope your back on track soon health wise.

I will resist a typical 'grandmother and eggs' comment


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been to the Doc's for the once over and she issued me some aitibiotics but as it happens I'm feeling better today so I will hold of geting them for a few days to see if there is any improvement. If things stay the same for the rest of the day were looking good for a nice steady leg session tonight. :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't make it to thew gym tonight as I didn't think I would be able to give it 100%. I would rather take an extra days recovery and train at full intensity the next day than do a below par session just for the sake of training.

On a different note plans are a foot to begin the transition from cutting to bulking :w00t:

The basic outline is to reverse diet by making small weekly increments in calories until I get to the optimum point where I'm increasing muscle mass with very minimal fat gains. I'm not sure where this calorific level will be and at the moment I have no idea of what my final macro split will be but it will be an interesting time for sure ( well for me anyway ). I'm hoping to make some steady progress running up to christmas and although I won't be hitting my goal of 14 stone at 10% body fat I will sure as hell be in a better position than I was last year. My goal last year was to get to 14 stone for the first time ever and I did that but my body fat was high which i think was a result of me just chasing the scales and getting carried away. This time around I won't be repeating the same mistake and I have @dtlv to keep me on track. I just hope he's ready for the way my body works because at times it amazes me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I didn't make it to thew gym tonight as I didn't think I would be able to give it 100%. I would rather take an extra days recovery and train at full intensity the next day than do a below par session just for the sake of training.
> 
> On a different note plans are a foot to begin the transition from cutting to bulking :w00t:
> 
> The basic outline is to reverse diet by making small weekly increments in calories until I get to the optimum point where I'm increasing muscle mass with very minimal fat gains. I'm not sure where this calorific level will be and at the moment I have no idea of what my final macro split will be but it will be an interesting time for sure ( well for me anyway ). I'm hoping to make some steady progress running up to christmas and although I won't be hitting my goal of 14 stone at 10% body fat I will sure as hell be in a better position than I was last year. My goal last year was to get to 14 stone for the first time ever and I did that but my body fat was high which i think was a result of me just chasing the scales and getting carried away. This time around I won't be repeating the same mistake and I have @dtlv to keep me on track. I just hope he's ready for the way my body works because at times it amazes me.


Lean bulking from a cut for the first time is a fascinating self experiment. Unlike dieting down where you want to make as few reductions as possible, with a reverse into a lean bulk it's a case of many frequent tiny adjustments in energy intake upwards. We will certainly have to play around a little with amounts but small tweaks is the way to go. It is fun but it does demand a good degree of tight compliance to the macros to get it right and make it work. Will be fun, but also hard work - worth it though for the end result of a lean body with a fast metabolism that should in future be able to cut well without a crazy calorie or carb restriction.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do like a bit of fine detail.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I do like a bit of fine detail.


Yes your record keeping is more organised than mine, and I thought I was pretty anal about stuff :lol: Am confident we can make this work well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Right then here are my final stats for the end of my cutting journey.

Body Weight 176lb (12st 6lb)

Body Fat 9.7%

Lean Mass 159lb (11st 5lb)

Now lets see if we can add some meat onto there bones !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Managed to train tonight and as I have my days set up I didn't want to mess things around so I went with a nice shoulder session to ease myself back into things again. By nice I don't actually mean that in a fluffy lovey type way, more of a burning pain my shoulders are on fire kind of way.

I have been reading a little on TUT and there seems to be some confusion on the best method to use. Some say slow the reps right down to a 6 second rep so you hit failure around the 10th rep where as others say train at a slightly faster tempo and aim for 15 reps. I had a little play with the tempo tonight and found that different exercises seemed to suit different tempos and I also found that starting slow then as the weight gets more difficult to handle adding in a few faster reps helped extend the set a little. When I say faster we are still talking a controlled movement with no bouncing or resting but the reps may be only 3 seconds long. The final outcome was be it 6 or 3 second reps they still hurt like hell, I tried to work through the pain but on some sets it became too much and my body just wouldn't go on.

I did find that using DBs for the shoulder press helped with the shoulder problem, it was still there but no where near as bad. I had to fiddle with the weight but still worked them hard although the sets were below the 60 second mark.

Shoulders

Seated DB Press

20kg x 45 seconds (9 reps)

20kg x 35 seconds (7 reps) too heavy

12kg x 45 seconds (10 reps)

I think I will start with 17.5kgs next week.

DB Side Lateral

5kg x 60 seconds (15 reps)

4kg x 60 seconds (14 reps)

3kg x 60 seconds (15 reps)

Rear Delt Mc

No 6 x 60

No 5 x 60

No 4 x 60

Face Pulls

40kg x 60

35kg x 60

30kg x 60

Triceps

Skulls

27 x 60

25 x 60

22 x 60

I found that on these my inner chest started to burn almost as much as my triceps ? Could be a form issue.

Tri Pressdown

No 9 x 60

No 8 x 60

No 7 x 60

OH Tri Ext

15kg x 60

12kg x 60

10kg x 45 just couldn't move the weight any more.

Done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ouch.

That is all.... sadistic sod


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't have time to post last night so here is a report on last nights back session.

Firstly after struggling with yates row last week due to lower back hurting I went for a bent over DB row but used a bench set at 45 degrees to rest myself against so there was no pressure on my lower back at all. It felt 100% better than last week so I will stick with that. Everything else went very well, weights were about right and all sets reached failure around the 1 minute mark.

For my traps I did a shrug variation where I again used a bench to support myself but this time the bench was set at roughly 70 degrees which meant that when I rulled the weight up my entire trap was contracted due to me leaning forward. I felt this working on every rep and my traps are sore today.

Not sure if the picture is clear but this was the exercise.



Back Workout

DB Bent Row (on bench)

Pull ups

Hammer Seated Row

V-Bar Pull downs

Seated Wide Grip Row - amazing exercise.

Wide Grip Pull down

Shrugs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chest and Biceps tonight and it was a tough old session. Every set was tough and the weights were spot on. I did find that the rev grip bench was a little painful on my shoulder joint so I may try something different next week. I also struggled with the hammer curls as my grip was gone and I was feeling it on the outside of my hand along my little finger. I swapped to reverse grip curl and it felt better and I had an insane pump in my lower biceps, so bad I couldn't straighten my arms for a while.

Chest

Dec DB Press 25kg / 25kg / 22kg

Rev Grip Bench 50kg / 47kg / 45kg

Dec Flys 15kg / 12kg / 10kg

Inc Flys 17kg / 15kg / 12kg

Biceps

Straight BB Curl 24kg / 22kg / 20kg

Pr Curl 40kg / 30kg / 20kg

Rev Grip Curl 15kg / 10kg / 10kg

A very hard workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My lower biceps and upper chest are a little tight this morning so all the hard work must have done something. No training today, which is a good thing as most of my upper body is hurting from 3 days training. The plan is to take it easy ready for tomorrows leg training which is going to be tough after not training them for well over a week.

New diet all sorted and I had my first day yesterday. It will take a few weeks to get the calories and macro split sorted out but it all about going slowly at the moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a lot of stuff to do this morning so missed my usual gym as its only open till 2 on a Sunday but being the true pro I am I made use of one of the other gyms in my area. Cost me a small fortune but worth it as I had an amazing workout. My legs were so wobbly my eldest helped me with the stairs. The gym I used didn't have everything I needed so I had to make a few changes to the plan but still got the job done. Got most of the weights correct but had to guess a little on leg press as I was a completely different type of machine.

leg Workout

Quads

Leg Ext

Squats

Leg Press

Hamstrings

Seated Leg Curl

SLDL

Calf

Leg Press Calf Ext


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just in from the gym and tonight was the best shoulder and tri workout so far on the new TUT system. Got the weights correct on almost every exercise and it felt just about right. I made a few minor tweaks with certain exercises to get better results and I think they worked.

The shoulder session was to the program but I did go a little heavy on the first set on the rear delt machine so I will lower the weigh next week and get the form tighter. I also tried the face pulls with the rope attached to the lower pull not the upper as I have been doing and it did hit the delts a little more so I will stick with that for a while and then revert back to the high pulley when a change is required.

For triceps I did single arm skull crushers with DBs as I have found the last few weeks I was feeling it in my inner chest a lot. The change worked well and I felt my tris working on every rep with no chest involvement at all, plus by doing on arm at a time I was able to add an assisted rep ant the end of the final set.

Shoulders

Seated Sh DB Press

15kg / 12.5kg / 10kg

DB Side Lateral Raise

6kg / 5kg / 4kg

Rear Delt Machine

No7 / No6 / No5 / No4

Face Pulls

45kg / 40kg / 35kg

Triceps

DB Skull Crushers

7.5kg / 5kg / 4kg

Rope Tri Ext

No6 / No5 / No4

OH DB Ext

15kg / 12.5kg / 10kg

All done in just over an hour.

Rest day tomorrow then back on Wednesday.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some good looking sessions there, the tut looks a good way to train looking at that.

How's your diet changed now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This weeks change was to add an extra 12g to 15g of carbs, which worked out to roughly be an additional 50 calories. Only a very minor change but we are trying to get to a point where my weight stays static and then we will know exactly what my maintenance calorie level is. During the transition stage we will be making similar changes on a weekly basis so at the moment I will still be in a calorific deficit but this will slowly turn into a surplus. I'm not sure what this surplus will be at the moment as we are still trying to see how my body will react to the changes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that's certainly a technical adjustment


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> This weeks change was to add an extra 12g to 15g of carbs, which worked out to roughly be an additional 50 calories. Only a very minor change but we are trying to get to a point where my weight stays static and then we will know exactly what my maintenance calorie level is. During the transition stage we will be making similar changes on a weekly basis so at the moment I will still be in a calorific deficit but this will slowly turn into a surplus. I'm not sure what this surplus will be at the moment as we are still trying to see how my body will react to the changes.


When done properly with small adjustments your metabolic rate will raise gradually as the energy increase gradually rises. Metabolism levels out at some point of course, but the theory at least is that by going upwards in energy slowly you effectively retrain your maintenance to a higher level so that you can eat more without so much fat gain, and then cut with a lower calorie reduction afterwards thus risking less loss of lean mass. It also keeps the gaining phase fairly lean.

I really feel this approach works well but it is a slow approach and also requires dedication and long term consistency. In that respect some people simply can't do it because it does require real long term focus. Once you find your sweetspot with it however it becomes easier.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Wow that's certainly a technical adjustment


Baby steps all the way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just sitting here

Quietly

Growing.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, that was a big old workout. Feeling totally destroyed after an epic back and bicep session. Plenty of volume and the muscle was battered from every angle. Just typing is proving difficult as my forearms are still pumped. I've decided to go back to a P/P/L system but will still train 4 times a week so each muscle gets worked every 5 days. Tonight was my first session of the new program and I got it going with a bang.

Cable Pullovers

20kg x 15, 20kg x 15, 25kg x 12

V-Bar Pulldowns

40kg x 12, 35kg x 12, 30kg x 10

Close Grip Cable Row

40kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 30kg x 13

Seated High Row Machine

40kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 30kg x10

DB Bent Row (on bench)

15kg x 15, 12.5kg x 15, 10kg x 15

Face Pull

20kg x 10, 10kg x 12, 10kf x 12

BB Curl

25kg x 10, 22.5kg x 10, 20kg x 10

Preacher Curl

No4 x 10, No3 x 12, No3 x 10

Reverse Grip Curl

20kg x 10, 10kg x 10, 10kg x 10

Something there for all the family :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another good session in the bag although I did get a bit of a twinge in my shoulder at one point and it's a little sore now. Apart from the shoulder everything else went well. I do need to adjust some of the weights next time as doing shoulders first took a bit out of my chest section and some of the weights were a little heavy.

Standing DB Press

15kg / 15kg / 12.5kg

Side Lateral Raise - got these all wrong as started too heavy.

7.5kg / 5kg / 4kg

Dec DB Bench

27.5kg / 25kg / 22.5kg all 3 sets were just a tad too heavy so I will drop the weight next week.

Dec Flys

15kg / 12.5kg / 10kg

Rev Grip Bench - again started too heavy

50kg / 40kg / 30kg

Inc Flys

17.5kg / 12.5kg / 10kg

DB Skull Crushers

7.5kg x 3 sets

Tri Ext

No6 / No6 / No5

OH DB Ext

15kg / 12.5kg / 10kg

I did go too heavy on a lot of the sets and didn't hit 60 seconds so I will adjust next time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just sitting here
> 
> Quietly
> 
> Growing.


Lmao ..... touché


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Impressive session dude


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had my weekly measurement session and my weight and body fat have both dropped again. This is to be expected as I am still in a calorific deficit and will be for a short time until we get the diet sorted. I will be making a small increase this week but again this will be very modest.

Weight is down to 12st 5lb from 12st 6lb and body fat is 9.5% which is down by 0.2%.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another leg session done and oh boy was it tough. This TUT stuff is really kicking in now that I have had a few sessions to get the weights sorted so I reach failure around the 60 second mark. Every set was tough and I left the gym feeling wobbly and more than a little sick. I couldn't even bend down to take my trainers off so got the kids to do it for me.

Workout report

All exercises done for three sets reaching failure at around 60 seconds.

Leg ext

40kg x14

40kg x12

40kg x10

Squat

65kg x10

60kg x8

55kg x8

Leg Press

120kg x10

120kg x10

120kg x10

Lying Leg Curl

50kg x15

50kg x12

50kg x9

DB SLDL

25kg x12

25kg x10

25kg x6

Standing Calf Raise

No13 x13

No12 x10

No11 x10

Seated Calf Ext

25kg x15

25kg x11

22kg x12

Disco legs time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for some progress photos


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Big leg session there, can you walk properly yet?

Progress made mate, be interesting to see them against your bulk when your done as it sounds like everything is pinpoint for you not to gain much(any) fat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight was a big pull session and again another good one. I really focused on the contraction and felt the target muscles working throughout. I have to say the cable pull overs felt amazing.

Pull Overs

25kg x20

30kg x15

35kg x9

V-Bar Pulldown

35kg x15

35kg x12

35kg x9

Cable Row

No4 x15

No4 x12

No4 x12

Seated Row - wide grip

45kg x9 a little heavy

40kg x10

35kg x10

DB Bent Row - using bench

15kg 15

10kg x15

7.5kg x15

Face Pulls

30kg x20 too light

40kg x 15

50kg x11

BB Curl

26kg x 10

25kg x10

24kg x7

Pr Curl

No5 x6 too heavy

No4 x10

No3 x10

No2 x12

Rev Grip Curl

15kg x10

12kg x10

10kg x10

Arms are feeling it right now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Big leg session there, can you walk properly yet?
> 
> Progress made mate, be interesting to see them against your bulk when your done as it sounds like everything is pinpoint for you not to gain much(any) fat.


I'm hoping the bulk goes well with minimal fat gains.

Legs are sore as hell.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the adjustment in the diet this week is starting to take effect as my strength seemed up tonight. Nothing major but the weights just seemed to be going up with ease. Tonight was a push workout and it went very well. I did get one or two weight a little off but on the whole it was spot on with no shoulder pain.

Seated DB Sh Press

17.5kg x 13

17.5kg x 9

15kg x 9

Seated DB Side Lateral

5kg x 12

4kg x 12

3kg x 12

Dec DB Bench

25kg x 11

25kg x 8

22kg x 9

Dec Flys

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

12kg x 12

Rev Grip Bench

40kg x 8

30kg x 2

20kg x 9

Inc Flys

15kg x 8

12kg x 10

10kg x 10

DB Skulls

10kg x 5 far too heavy

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Tri Ext

No7 x15

No7 x 10

No7 x 8

Left it there as I was done in.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I like how your doing different bench positions/different grip positions to hit every part of the intended muscle, I don't think I've ever done rev grip bench, might give that a crack


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I like how your doing different bench positions/different grip positions to hit every part of the intended muscle, I don't think I've ever done rev grip bench, might give that a crack


It's a tricky exercise to get used to as it does put a lot of pressure on the wrists and can be difficult to rack and unrack. I do it on a machine and it works well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel more than a little fuzzy following one brutal leg session. I has limited time tonight as the wife and eldest lad were going out so I had to be in and out of the gym in 45 minutes so it was super sets all the way. I quite literally almost fell out of the gym. I've been home half an hour and I'm only just starting to feel normal(ish).

Leg Workout - Super set time under tension experiment  .

Leg Ext / Seated Leg Curl 3 x 15 of each

Squats / DB SLDL 3 x 10 of each

Hack Squats / Lying Leg Curl 3 x 10 of each

Standing Calf Raise 3 x 12

Hack Squat Calf Raise 3 x 15

Doesn't look a lot typed out but it was more than enough. I would eat but I just feel too blasted.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW that was a hard session mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You're all natty ain't you mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that was a hard session mate :thumbup1:


It certainly hit the spot. My hamstrings are hurting already. As they say no pain and all that.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

aad123 said:


> It certainly hit the spot. My hamstrings are hurting already. As they say no pain and all that.


As long as it did the job then all is good mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> You're all natty ain't you mate?


Do you count creatine and BCAAs as performance engancement drugs ? Other than that I'm as natural as they come.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Do you count creatine and BCAAs as performance engancement drugs ? Other than that I'm as natural as they come.


Impressive physique mate :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a lot to update really. Training is going well and strength was good again over the past few session. Trained back yesterday and will be hitting upper body push tomorrow.

Diet has been modified again slightly this week with the addition of another 10g of carbs with protein and fats remaining the same. I think we are getting close to my maintenance level as weight loss is starting to slow down. Over the next month I'm sure I will be entering into a calorific surplus and with some luck I will start adding a little muscle with minimal fat. I'm sure there will be some tinkering with the macros during the bulk to get optimal results but it should be an interesting process.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You gotta be a dream come true for a trainer mate. Always had your head firmly screwed into your goals, coupled with an attention to the tiny details.. This bulks gonna work wonders.

.... I'm done blowing bubbles up your @rse now.

As you were.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> You gotta be a dream come true for a trainer mate. Always had your head firmly screwed into your goals, coupled with an attention to the tiny details.. This bulks gonna work wonders.
> 
> .... I'm done blowing bubbles up your @rse now.
> 
> As you were.


Let's hope the bulk goes well and to be honest I can't see any reason it shouldn't. @dtlv knows his stuff and as you say I am very goal orientated although my wife thinks I'm loosing the plot. Apparently its not "normal" for a person to weigh out their food. I pointed out that I dont want to look like a "normal" person.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Let's hope the bulk goes well and to be honest I can't see any reason it shouldn't. @dtlv knows his stuff and as you say I am very goal orientated although my wife thinks I'm loosing the plot. Apparently its not "normal" for a person to weigh out their food. I pointed out that I dont want to look like a "normal" person.


Haha, to look like a bb'er and do all the stuff it takes to get there we have to do stuff that's a bit abnormal... the trick is to maintain sanity along the way!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Haha, to look like a bb'er and do all the stuff it takes to get there we have to do stuff that's a bit abnormal... the trick is to maintain sanity along the way!


With a wife and two kids there isn't a lot of sanity left to hold on to any more.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Me and the wife are planning to have four kids eventually... I look forward to it with excitement, but very much accept that I may well lose my marbles along the way!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Four kids oh no no no. Two is enough to drive any man to distraction.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's leg day again. It always seems to come around very quickly but tonights session was actually quite enjoyable. I decided to mix things up a little and I ended up having a very good session. I think over the last few sessions I have been guilty of chasing the numbers a little (mostly on the squats) and didn't get the best from the training. I also found that last week when squatting I was feeling it in my back a little towards the end. This week I thought I would give the hack squats a go to see how they felt done in a very controlled manner. They felt fine and as I wasn't worried about the weight I really worked hard on them. The leg press was being used so I did a few sets of wide stance DB squats with the db between my legs almost like a sumo dead lift. I not sure of the name of them but the bloody hurt and I could hardly stand after the final set. I also substituted SLDL for good mornings and I think they worked better for my hamstrings as there was very little lower back involvment.

Leg Workout

Leg Ext

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

Hack Squats

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Wide Stance DB Squat ??

30kg x 11

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

Lying Leg Curl

No6 x 10

No6 x 10

No6 x 8

Good Mornings

12kg x 12

18kg x 12

24kg x 12

Standing Calf Raise

140kg x 15

130kg x10

120kg x 11

Donkey Calf Raise

26kg x 12

25kg x 12

22kg x 10

Done !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had another weigh in today and this week I have lost just over 0.5lb which is quite surprising as I have upped my carb intake again. I think my body is reacting very well to these minor changes and even though I'm eating more and have more energy I seem to be slightly leaner and my muscles are a little fuller. It could be that after dieting for a long time my metabolism is starting to kick back in. Whatever's happening I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know it seems crazy but I'm adding another 10g of carbs this week. I live life on the edge but that's the wild kind of guy I am. But seriously this gradual increase in carb intake seems to be doing the trick.

Trained back and biceps last night and has another solid session. I'm starting to really feel the lats working now and am still focusing on contracting the muscle more than just shifting the weight. I did find that I struggled a little on biceps but I put it down to all the hard work I put into the back exercises.

Pullovers

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 7

CG Pulldown

37kg x 14

35kg x 12

32kg x 11

Cable Row

50kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 12

Seated Row

45kg x 9

35kg x 10

25kg x 12

DB Row on bench

20kg x 15

20kg x 13

20kg x 10

Rev Flys

4kg x 15

4kg x 14

4kg x 14

DB Curl

17.5 x 10

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

1 arm Pr Curl

3 x 10 weight ?

Rev Curl

15kg x 10

15kg x 8

10kg x 11

A good session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Upper body push today and I made a few slight changes. Firstly I increased the amount of work I was doing on my shoulders and reduced the amount on my chest. I was doing 2 exercises for shoulders and 4 for chest so I just dropped one chest and added 1 shoulder exercise. I also tried a tricep exercise I haven'd done before which helped with a small issue I have been having. When doing skull crushers I found that my shoulders became uncomfortable and I also got a crazy burn in my inner pecs. To resolve the problem I would just reposition my arms and it would go so to try and remove this issue I combined skull crushers with close grip bench which meant my shoulders were constantly moving and it solved both problems. I just did 1 rep on skull crushers and when the weigh was over head I lowered the bar to my chest for a cgbp. At the end just my triceps were burning and nothing else.

Workout report

Seated DB Press

20kg x 12

17kg x 11

15kg x 11

DB Side Raise

5kg x 15

5kg x 11

4kg x 12

Cable Side Raise - I chose this as it puts the shoulder under tension throughout the entire range of motion.

No 1 x 10

No1 x 8

No1 x 7

Dips

No10 x 15

No11 x 11

No10 x 10

Rev Grip Bench

40kg x 10

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

Flat Flys

15kg x 15

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

Skull / CGBP combo

12kg x 15

18kg x 15

24kg x 12

Cable Tri Ext

No9 x 12

No9 x 10

No9 x 6

A very good session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs again last night and it was a tough old session. I have been squatting recently and finding that my form is going to crap before my legs give out so I haven't been going to failure on squats. On leg press I do feel it only in my quads but for safety reasons I cant go to failure so the only exercise I have taken to failure is leg ext, which isn't exactly going to result in huge damage. Last night however after a bit of adjusting I managed to engineer a safety stop for the hack squat machine which allowed me full range of motion but ment that if I couldn't complete the rep I could rest the weight down safely. I was then able to train to failuer safely so tyhats exactly what I did. It wasn't fun at all but judging by the way my legs are feeling today it did the trick.

Workout

Leg ext

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

Hack Squats - narrow stance

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 fail

Leg Press - wide stance

130kg x 12

120kg x 12

110kg x 12

After the hack squats my legs were like jelly and the leg press was hard as my legs were burning from rep 1.

Good Mornings

18kg x 12

24kg x 12

30kg x 12

Lying leg Curl

No6 x 12

No6 x 9

No5 x 10

Standing Calf

140kg x 13

130kg x 12

120kg x 13

Seated Calf

25kg x 15

22kg x 12

20kg x 12

Left the gym a broken man.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a busy few days but I have been training and eating well. Body weight has remainied the same for the last week so I must have hit my maintenance level, or at least got very close. This weeks measurements seem to show that although my weight hasn't changed I still managed to drop a little body fat so I would say I'm in the ideal positin to start gaining some lean mass. I have made my weekly increase in carbs so it will be interesting to see whatr happens on friday when I ave my weekly weigh in.

Training wise I have been trying a few different exercises and combinations. Some have worked well and others didn't really offer any additional benifits but its a work in progress. I'm still sticking with the tut style training and with the increased calories its a good time to see how effective this style of training is.

Today is a rest day then I start the PPL cycle again tomorrow with an upper body pull workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@dtlv

progress photos 29/09/2014


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a very simple upper body push session last night. Started off with seated DB press with the bench set at 90 degrees and did 3 sets then just lowered the bench down by one notch at a time repeating the same process until the final 3 sets were at -15 degrees, then finished off with dome dips. That should hit the muscles from ever angle.

Should be legs tonight but my knee is playing up so I may drop the leg session and go directly to upper body pull. I would like to repeat the same process as last night but in reverse so I would start with pull ups and work through the angles until I get to upright rows then finish with some bb curls.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Every angle certainly covered there.

Simple strategy yet sounds rewarding


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs were out of the question tonight so it was an upper body pull. I tried to repeat yesterday's session idea and did a reasonable job I think. I tried a few variations and some were good, others not so good but it's all going to help. Ill see what aches tomorrow, I'm expecting my traps to be sore as they were worked hard tonight.

Day of tomorrow then with luck it will be legs sundayif the knee is any better. If not then its push again.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice progress, can see it in the pics. 

From a bodybuilding perspective, lats seem the area you need to bring up most - your teres major and minor and infraspinitus seem a little more developed than your lats in those pics - maybe swap one of the rowing movements for straight arm pulldowns?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good in the pics mate, very inspirational for another natty tbh


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Nice progress, can see it in the pics.
> 
> From a bodybuilding perspective, lats seem the area you need to bring up most - your teres major and minor and infraspinitus seem a little more developed than your lats in those pics - maybe swap one of the rowing movements for straight arm pulldowns?


 @dtlv Lats have been the bain of my life. They just dont want to play ball at all and its bloody annoying. I normally start my back session with 2 warm up and 3 working sets of straight arm pull overs and follow that with 3 sets of close grip pull downs and then seated cable row which should all work the lats. I have only been doing this for a few weeks though so it may be too early to see any benefits. Since slowing the reps speed, increasing the tut and squeezing every rep I do feel my back working far more but I never get a specific feeling in the lats. If you have any ideas please feel free to advise as it really is an area I struggle with.

On a positive note body fat has dropped again and it's now sitting at 8.9% which is amazing as it was well over 25% at the start of the year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Knee was feeling fine today so I went for it and had a good leg session. I think the extra rest helped as the weights seemed easy and I increased reps all over the place.

Exercises were,

Leg Ext

Hack Squat

Leg Press

Good Mornings

Lying Leg Curl

Standing Calf Raise

Hack Sq Mc Calf Raise


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> @dtlv Lats have been the bain of my life. They just dont want to play ball at all and its bloody annoying. I normally start my back session with 2 warm up and 3 working sets of straight arm pull overs and follow that with 3 sets of close grip pull downs and then seated cable row which should all work the lats. I have only been doing this for a few weeks though so it may be too early to see any benefits. Since slowing the reps speed, increasing the tut and squeezing every rep I do feel my back working far more but I never get a specific feeling in the lats. If you have any ideas please feel free to advise as it really is an area I struggle with.
> 
> On a positive note body fat has dropped again and it's now sitting at 8.9% which is amazing as it was well over 25% at the start of the year.


You are definitely doing the right exercises then - pullovers and straight arm pulldowns are definitely two of the best back exercises to involve the lats. It may be that, since your other upper back movers are definitely more developed, those muscles are taking over from the lats in movements where all the muscles of the back are involved. Am sure you know the way to focus on the lats - pull elbows back and keep the angle of the upper arm parallel to the spine, good pre-stretch and peak contraction etc.

It actually looks to me like you have quite long lats and, while that's a great thing when you get the mass on them, they will need a lot of mass to actually fill out - much more mass needed for them to look impressive compared to someone with short lats. New training approach though so as you say you just need to stay on them and give it time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a look on the web last night and came across an exercise called a lat shrug which is said to improve the ability to contract the lats when doing any kind of pull-up / pull-down. The basic metod of doing these it to hand from a pull-up bar and let your body weight pull you down so you are fully stretched out. Hold the stretch for a few seconds then using your lats raise your body up as high as possible whilst keeping your arms straight. I tried it on the door frame last night with 1 arm and I could feel the lats working so I will give it a go when training back next. Once I get it correctly then I will be able to use it as the inital part of all my pulling movements.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lat attack started today with a back workout designed to hit the lats and stimulate some growth. I reduced the number exercises and tried to select movements that worked the lats from all angles. I started with reverse grip pull down with hands roughly 5 to 6 inches wider than shoulder width and I used the lat shrug at the start of each rep to fully engage the lats. I pulled the bar down until it touched my mid chest and held for a second contracting hard. The second exercise was seated cable row with the seat raised to hit the lower lats by pulling the bar into my lower abs. Then I did a super set of straight arm pull overs with straight arm push downs and that worked well. I finished off with face pulls the biceps. Reps were slow and I aimed for 4 sets of 10 to 12 on each exercise. I could feel my lats working during some exercises so I will stick with this program for a while.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Things are starting to happen with my lean bulk. After a few weeks of reverse dieting I have brought my calories up to a point where I am in a calorific surplus and this week I have managed to gain 0.5lb, not a huge amount but it shows the diet is working. I haven't done my weekly measurements so I have no idea what effect this will have on body fat but all looks good.

Trained upper body push last night and it was a tough session but I felt every exercise working where it was ment to. By the end of the session I was totally done in and my grip had gone but I felt good. I cant remember the weights and reps but there were some nice increases and I felt strong throughout the session.

The exercises were,

Seated DB press

Cable side raise - 1 arm

DB side raise - 1 arm

Rev grip bench

Dips

Dec flys

Skull crusher - CGBP combo

Tri press down

1 arm cable tri ext.

Chest, shoulders and tris feeling tight today.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your routine atm mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I train 4 days a week on a simple P/P/L split. Each muscle gets trained roughly every 5 days which seems about right. I aim for 3 exercises per body part which means 9 exercises per session with 3 sets per exercise. I'm working on a tut system so each set lasts aproximatly 60 seconds. That's about it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been busy at home of late but I have still been training hard and eating well. Weight gain has continued this week with another 0.5lb added. I will check body fat measurements tomorrow morning and then I will have an idea of whats going on. Not a lot else to report really just getting on with it all. I may take some progress photos this week as a visual indicator of progress. I'm hoping for some improvement in my lats as I have been hitting them with everything I have.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained back tonight and had a very pleasing session to finish the week. After a super set of straight arm pull overs and straight arm press downs I felt my lats starting to cramp up a little. And on the final set it was my back and not my arms which gave out. This may not seem a big thing but for me it's huge as its the first time it's happened, normally my arms or shoulders go but never my back. I'm well chuffed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg day today and I went old school with my exercise selection.It was a tough workout and my legs are feeling it already. Rest day tomorrow then back on Thursday.

Workout.

5 minute warm up on bike.

Leg Ext 3 x 20 warm up

Leg Ext 3 x 10 working sets.

Squats 3 x 10. Very slow reps with a good pause at the bottom.

Sumo Deadlifts 2 x 10, 1 x 8. Wanted 3 x 10 but couldn't move the weight any more.

DB Lunges 3 x 12 (6 on each leg)

DB SLDL 3 x 10. could hardly walk by this point.

Calf Raise 3 x 15. Finished me off, nearly fell off the hack squat machine.

Not looking forward to the next few days.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back from 4 days in London and I had a great time living the life in the big city. Quite a shock from a boy from a small village with one shop, one pub and 2 bus stops.

I had fun but now back to the job of getting big.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back in the gym tonight and it felt good to be training again. Had a very good upper body push session and I'm feeling pumped as hell. I knew it was a good session when I could hardly lift my arms to wash myself in the shower. I did start a new training sheet and for this cycle I'm planning on lowering the reps a little and increasing the weights. I will still be aiming for sets of 8 to 10 but I was a little off on the weights tonight but still felt them working.

Seated DB Sh Press

25kg x 7

22kg x 7

20kg x 7

Cable Side Raise

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

5kg x 10

OHP

32kg x 10

30kg x 10

26kg x 10

Inc Machine Press

60kg x 6

55kg x 6

50kg x7

Dips

BW x 6

No10 x 8

No9 x 8

Inc Cable Flys

No3 x 6

No2 x 6

Dec Cable Fly

No2 x 5 then dropped to No1 for 4 more reps.

No1 x 6

CGBP

55kg x 7

50kg x 7

45kg x 8

Cable Tri Ext

No10 x 10

No9 x 10

No8 x 10 These hit the spot.

DB Skulls

10kg x 6

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

Body weight has gone up to 12st 7.5lb and body fat is sitting at 9.6%.

Legs tomorrow


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Back in the gym tonight and it felt good to be training again. Had a very good upper body push session and I'm feeling pumped as hell. I knew it was a good session when I could hardly lift my arms to wash myself in the shower. I did start a new training sheet and for this cycle I'm planning on lowering the reps a little and increasing the weights. I will still be aiming for sets of 8 to 10 but I was a little off on the weights tonight but still felt them working.
> 
> Seated DB Sh Press
> 
> ...


Nice volume. Great work!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Nice volume. Great work!


Thanks Rob. I'm enjoying my training at the moment and the body weight is creeping up slowly so all is good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Incredible volume there mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Incredible volume there mate! :thumbup1:


I try and keep my hand in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last nights leg session was put on hold as my knee was playing up a little so I thought an extra days rest wouldn't hurt. I still trained but did an upper body pull session. It must have hit the spot as to go with my sore chest and triceps my back and biceps are now more than a little tender. In fact almost every muscle from the waist up is now hurting.

The gym was busy last night and I had to switch things around a bit but I still got everything done. It seems that along with Monday being universal chest night, Tuesday in my gym is back night. Every bit of kit I needed was in use so I just made do with what was available. I'm not sure of the weights but the exercises were as follows and I was aiming for 3 sets of 8 to 10 on everything.

Hammer Machine Pulldown 3 x 8/10 Amazing range of motion on this and felt it working well.

Seated Machine Row 3 x 8/10

Lying Pullovers 3 x 8/10

super set with

Straight Arm Pulldown 3 x 8/10

Seated Cable Row 3 x 8/10

Rev Pec-Dec 3 x 8/10 These felt amazing using lower weight and super clow reps.

Straight BB Curl 3 x 8/10

Pr Curl with DB 3 x 8/10

Rev Grip Cable Curl 3 x 8/10

Amazing workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs last night and at the moment they are feeling fine. No aches or pains what so ever but I'm sure they will be hurting tomorrow. It was a very simple session but that didn't mean it wasn't bloody tough. The sumo deadlifts almost had me throwing up and the SLDL which followed were pur hell. I'm not sure what the weights were but again I went for 3 sets of 8/10 reps.

Warm up on bike for 10 minutes.

Back Squats 3 x 8/10

Sumo Deadlifts 3 x 8/10

SLDL 3 x 8/10

Leg Press (close feet) 3 x 8/10

Calf Raise on Leg Press 3 x 8/10

Not a huge amount of work but every exercise was tough.

I will take a well needed day off today and start over again on friday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Leg DOMS are kicking in now but more in the hamstrings and glutes than anywhere else. Tonight will be another upper body push session but as my chest and triceps are still a little sore from Monday I'm not sure how it will go. Whatever happens I will still give it everything. I will also have my weekly weigh in to see how things are progressing.

Currently enjoying some rather tasty jerk chicken and sweet potato


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A bit of a rushed session this evening as I had to be back in time for the wife going out so I only had about 40 minutes to play with. I still managed to get some good work in and felt like I had a reasonable work out. As my chest and triceps were still slightly sore from monday I focused more on the shoulders. Some slight increase in weight or reps over the last session so all is good.

Seated DB Press

25kg x 7.5 - couldn't finish the 8th rep but will try to get it next time. Only got 6 last time so a small increase.

22.5 x 7 - as last session.

20kg x 7 - as last session but form was far better.

Cable Side Raise

12.5 x 10

10 x 10

7.5 x 10

Added 2.5kg on every set and still hit target reps.

OHP

35kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

Added 2.5kg to every set but didn't hit 10 reps.

Hammer Mc Inc Bench

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

Messed this up as I started with the wrong weight, should have been 60 first then 50 then 40.

Weights don't include whatever the machine arms weigh.

Dips

For these I did as many as I could with body weight then jumped on the dipping machine and finished off.

BW x 8 / 100kg x 5

BW x 5 / 100kg x 4

BW x 5 / 90kg x 4

Cable Tri Ext

20kg x 12

15kg x 11

15kg x 8 then drop to 10kg x 7

Short and sweet.

Rest periods were all kept very short 30 to 50 seconds max.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Current diet info

2670 calories

250g carbs

215g protein

87g fat

Weight 12st 6.5lb

Bodt fat 9.5%


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trained legs tonight and I can honestly say I enjoyed it. You won't here me say that often but tonight was a good session. Weight and reps were all about right and everything just worked. I took my time warming up and I think this was the key. I pushed myself hard on all exercises and on the second set of sumo deads my head went and things got a bit fuzzy for a few seconds resulting in me dropping the weight and almost throwing me into the wall. The thing was the weight wasnt particularly heavy but I had put some work in already. Legs should be a bit stiff in the morning.

10 minutes on bike

Leg ext

20kg - 3 x 15 warm up sets. Very controlled and a good squeeze.

Squats

80kg 3 x 8. May add a few kg's next time.

Leg press - 1 leg at a time

40kg -3 x 8. Very slow and controlled. I like these for safety reasons and I really feel them.

Seated leg curl

30kg - 3 x 15. Excellent exercise but burn like hell.

DB SLDL

45kg - 3 x 8. Felt comfortable. I will keep the weight the same and add reps next time.

Sumo deads

100kg - 3 x 6. Horrible.

Calf raise on hack squat mc

60kg - 2 x 20 then 1 x 17

Calf press on leg press mc

60kg rest pause set 10/10/10.

Hobbled out of the gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a good upper body push session tonight, got a bit carried away and didn't have time to finish all of the exercises but I did enough for sure. Everything went well and I added reps on almost every exercise. Strength seems to be on the up but body weight doesn't seem to be increasing just yet but I'm sure it will come.

Seated DB Press

25kg x 8

22kg x 8

20kg x 8.

Added a rep to each set and reached my target of 8 reps so I will move up next session.

Cable Side Raise

15kg x 8

12kg x 10

10kg x 10.

I might drop the weight next week and go for 3 sets of 12 as I feel the muscle working more with higher reps.

OHP

36kg x 8

35kg x 8

34kg x 8.

Reached my target reps again even with the added weigh so will add a bit more weight next time.

Hammer Mc Inc Bench

60kg x 7. I could have got 8 if I let form go but I want to focus on strict form.

50kg x 8

40kg x 8

Inc DB Flys

20kg x 8

17kg x 8

15kg x 8.

I will keep the weigh the same next week and go for more reps.

Dips

BW+2kg x 7 then 100kg x 4 on machine

BW x 6 then 90kg x 4

bw x 5 then 80kg x 4.

By this point my body was feeling it.

CGBP

55kg x 4

50kg x 5

40kg x 8.

These were tough tonight and I dropped a few reps but I was done in by now.

Finished it there as I had been in the gym almost an hour and a half and I was knackered.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Right then. Time for a little something different. I have been looking into training periodisation, volume and frequency and from what I have read it seems that more frequency at a lower volume per workout seems to be the way to go. I have designed a new training program around the HST system which is basically training each muscle group 3 times a week. Obviously by training the muscle more often there are more growth phases and increased protein synthesis but it does mean that in each session you are able to do less exercises but over a week this should even itself out. For example if I do 3 sets of 10 on squats, leg press and leg ext on a monday then don't train quads again until the next monday then I have done 90 reps for my quads in that week. However if I do 3 x 10 squats on monday, wednesday and friday I have still done the same amount of reps. Using the first system of having a monday quad session after the squats my legs will be fairly worn out and so I wont be able to give as much on the leg press and by the time I get to leg ext I will have very little left in the tank but if I only do 3 hard sets of squats on monday by wednesday I will be fresh again and able to use more weight on leg press and the same will go for fridays leg ext. The only issue I do have to worry about is all the leg work causing problems for my knee but I will have to wait and see.

The second change in the program is the periodisation of the weights and reps. This will be done by dividing an 8 week cycle into 4 block of 2 weeks. Each 2 week block will use a different rep range and as the reps reduce the weights will increase to suit. Also within each 2 week mini cycle I will be ramping the weight up each session so that on the final session of each 2 week block I will be using my rep max for that particular rep range. So if my rep max is 100kg I will use that weight on my final session. The session preceding that I will use 2.5kg less then the session before that 5kg less and so on working back in 2.5kg jumps.

Once I get to the end of the first cycle I should have clear 3, 5, 10 and 15 rep maxes on all of the chosen exercises and then I will start over adding 2.5, 5 or 10kg to each max (dependent on the exercise). The only sessions where I will be reaching failure will be the final rep max tests of each 2 week block so recovery should be good.

I have carried out a rep max test and using an online calculator I have a good idea of my rep maxes for 3, 5 ,10 and 15 reps and even if the numbers are a little out I can adjust them on the second run through.

I should have all of the detail sorted over the next day or so ready to start on Tuesday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First full body session all done and if this was the first "easy" session then this new training system is going to kick my ass for sure. It didn't feel like any of the exercises were overly difficult but I think the combined effort of the entire session was the key. The weights selected seemed to be about right but I may have to look at how much I increase some of them by as on the smaller muscle groups a jump of 2.5kg will be too much. Luckily I have some 0.6kg plates so I will make good use of them in the coming weeks. I was quite surprised at how short the session was as looking at it on paper I though I was in for a long old session but it lasted just over an hour so that's another bonus.

The workout was designed so that on each exercise I do 2 warm up sets with roughly 50 and 75% of the working weight then I do 1 set of 15 with the final weight. As this was the first session the weights were all fairly comfortable but I wouldn't say easy.

Warm up 10 minutes on bike.

Squats 65kg x 15

SLDL 75kg x 15

Bench 55kg x 15

Bent Row 55 x 15

Seated DB Press 10kg x 15

DB Shrugs 12.5kg x 15 I did these leaning forward at an angle and pulled back and up.

BB Curl 15kg x 15

Standing Calf Raise 60kg x 15

Plank 1 set until it hurt.

Next session on Thursday will be the "B" workout and I will be attempting power cleans for the first time. As these are a very technical lift I will start light and try and get a feel for the form. I will watch as few videos on how to perform then correctly and give them my best shot.

That's about it for now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Full body workout B all done and it was another tough session. Legs are feeling a little heavy but not in a bad way more as a result of a good workout. I was going to include power cleans but I couldn't get the exercise right and I struggled with the front squats. I decided to focus on getting my front squats sorted first. I did a few sets of power cleans after the main workout but the catch position wasn't right but not bad for a first run.

Workout B

Deadlifts 90kg x 15

Front Squats 40kg x 13. Legs were fine but the bar just wouldn't sit right.

Dips on Machine 90kg x 15

Pull Downs 40kg x 40kg x 15

OHP 27.5kg x 15

Rev Flys on Machine No2 x 15

Hammer Curls 20kg x 15

CGBP 30kg x 15

Seated Calf Raise 20kg x 15

Abs


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, detailed thread man! CAn't believe how long you've been running this! How have the gains been over the years? Natty?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@notdorianyates take a look at the first page. There are some progress photos showing the difference in my physique over the last few years. Progress is slow but I just keep plodding along doing my best. I do like to keep a close eye on exactly what's going on and I make sure I record everything so I know what is and isn't working.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

aad123 said:


> @notdorianyates take a look at the first page. There are some progress photos showing the difference in my physique over the last few years. Progress is slow but I just keep plodding along doing my best. I do like to keep a close eye on exactly what's going on and I make sure I record everything so I know what is and isn't working.


Yeah it does feel like a plod sometimes. The main frustration is the comparative progress of the first year (great gains) to the mm gains of the subsequent years. Your profile pic shows huge progress from the start though mate, so you're clearly doing something right mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I never really had super gains at any point in my journey, its been an up hill battle every step of the way but nothing worth doing is ever easy. I've been training and dieting so long that its just part of my life now. Don't get me wrong I'm still chasing those extra few pounds and constantly trying to improve but as you say it gets more difficult the further down the road you go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Second run of the "A" workout and this session, even though I added an extra 2.5kg to every exercise felt very comfortable. I still feel like I had a good workout but it was nice to leave the gym not feeling half dead. I need to make the most of these early light sessions because as the weeks roll on and the weights increase I know things are going to get tough.

The workout system is the same as last time doing 3 sets of each exercise.The first 2 sets are warm ups and the final set is the working set. As this is a periodized system I only do the weight and reps that are on the sheet and no more. The final session of each 2 week block will be at my rep max for that particular rep range and I will take this set to failure even if I go over the rep range. This way I will be able to set my new rep max for the next run through of the program.

Workout "A" session 2 (1x15)

Squats 67.5kg x 15

SLDL 77.5kg x 15

Flat Bench 57.5kg x 15

Bent Row 57.5kg x 15

Seated DB Press 17.5kg x 15

Shrugs 15kg x 15

BB Curl 18kg x 15

Skulls 22.5kg x 15

Abs 2 x 15 cable crunches.

Diet wise things are going well but for some reason even though I am eating exactly the same meals as last week I have last 1lb in weight ? It could be the extra work doing the full body workouts but I honestly couldn't say for sure ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

These workouts are bloody hard work ! If anyone thinks full body workouts are ineffective then they should give them a go for a while. I'm totally done in. I only did one working set of each exercise but it was tough and I had to dig deep to finish every last rep. Front squats went well and my grip was much improved over the last session and the bar sat well on the front delts.

Front Squat

37.5kg x 15

Deadlifts

92.5kg x 15

OHP

30kg x 15

Pulldowns

42.5kg x 15

Dips on machine

100kg x 15

Rev Flys on machine

No3 x 15

Hammer Curls

22.5kg x 15

CGBP

32.5kg x 15

Seated Calf

22.5kg x 15

Lying Leg Raise

2 sets of 15


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back from the gym and had a good session. I didn't set the world on fire but it was a good workout and at least I now know what my 15 rep maxes are. I have to repeat the process next time on workout B. Anyway here are the results of tonight's outing.

Squats 75kg x 16

SLDL 85kg x 16

Flat bench 60kg x 16

Bent row 65kg x 14 last rep was ****e so didn't count it.

Seated DB press 17.5kg x 15

DB shrugs 20kg x 15

BB curl 20kg x 15

Skulls 30kg x 16

Standing calf raise No11 x 17

Rest up now ready for Sunday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well its been 7 months since my last post so I am going to try and keep this journal up to date. I have been training and eating well but just been too busy to post. I have just started a carb cycling diet so though it would be good to record my progress.

My new diet (as of today ) will be...

For non-training days

Carbs 121g

Protein 221g

Fat 90g

For training days

Carbs 233g

Protein 230g

Fat 70g

Current stats..

Height 5ft 8

Weight 13st 4lb

Body fat 12.5%

The aim of the diet is to drop my body fat and once I'm happy with how I look I will be continuing my lean bulk. The inital trial will be for 4 weeks and will be assessed after that period. I may be in a position to post some starting photos at the week end.


----------



## PvtPyle (May 20, 2015)

Best of luck bud.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The first day of the new diet went very well. Cutting the carbs in half didn't cause any issued with hunger, I think this is due to increasing the fat intake which slowed food absorbtion down ?

Today is a training day so carbs have been increased and fats lowered but as I have timed my carbs aroung my workout this morning has been very low card so far and I have noticed the difference. I started getting hungry about an hour before each meal time which isn't normally the case so maybe I need to adjust things a little to add slightly more carbs or possibly more fat into my first 3 meals. I won't change the overall values just shift the timings slightly.

Tonight is a hypertrophy pull workout which is normally enjoyable. It will be interesting to see if the new diet has any effect on the training.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training went well last night and there was no loss of performance so things are looking good. The workout was as follows:-

Pull ups / pull downs super set - 3 x 20 (total reps combined)

Seated Row 3 x 15

Yates Row 3 x 10

BB Curl 3 x 10

Lying leg curls 3 x 15

Good Mornings 3 x 15

Diet wise things are ticking along nicely although there is still a slight hunger issue mid morning. I'm thinking of adding a boiled egg or two into meal 2 to keep me going.

Sunday will be the end of week 1 and I will take a set of measurements to see how things are going. I'm hoping for a leveling off or even a drop in body fat but it may well be too soon to see any changes. I didn't mention in my starting post that the way the diet is set up I will be in a calorific deficit on non training days (-300 calories) and at roughly maintenance on traing days which should yield a slight calorie deficit over the entire week although the total deficit will depend on the number of training sessions per week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a lot going on today, just hunger. I have been hungry all day, not helped by everyone in the office ordering bacon sanwiches and one of the girls bringing in cakes for her birthday.

Looking forward to training tonight. Its heavy push so I'm aiming for 5 sets of 3 on all compounds and 3 x 10 on smaller exercises. Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## PvtPyle (May 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity is it s 4 day split ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is indeed a 4 day split. Heavy push, heavy pull, light push, light pull. Works quite nicely for me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavy push last night. Went well and I even had a partner for squats which made a nice change.

Squats 5x3

Flat bench 5x3

OHP 5x3

CGBP 5x3

Seated calf 3x20

A nice simple session.


----------



## PvtPyle (May 20, 2015)

Managing to stay away from that polish powerlifter these days I hope.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I fear my laptop is screwed. Every time I fire it up I get a blue screen and an error message. I have managed to start in safe mode and I'm attempting to reset an old restore point. Tbh I haven't got a clue what I'm doing and I'm a moment away from smashing the fu##ing thing up..... FFS


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PvtPyle said:


> Managing to stay away from that polish powerlifter these days I hope.


He's changed to another gym so haven't seen him for a while but a few of the lads say he's still training hard. He did put a video up of him benching 190kg for 1 rep a while back.

Fu##ing laptop!!!!!!! 5 restarts in a row now. I'm through with it.


----------

